# AGR Credit Card change (October 2022)



## neroden

So take it with all the credibility that implies.

Says BoA card will continue accumulating points until the end of September. 
Says new bank will be announced sometime in October and new credit card available sometime in October.

Says they can't fully implement the new bank linkup until the existing contract expires, so there will likely be a gap in the beginning of October between end of BoA card and start of new card.


----------



## Bob Dylan

neroden said:


> So take it with all the credibility that implies.
> 
> Says BoA card will continue accumulating points until the end of September.
> Says new bank will be announced sometime in October and new credit card available sometime in October.
> 
> Says they can't fully implement the new bank linkup until the existing contract expires, so there will likely be a gap in the beginning of October between end of BoA card and start of new card.


Let's hope that a responsible Bank gets the Contract, ie AMEX or Chase, not one of the "Stick it to 'em" outfits like Wells Fargo or similar!


----------



## jebr

Assuming this holds true, I'm surprised that they're going to go 9+ months without a card open to new sign-ups, particularly as it's looking to be a very strong year for travel recovery and people potentially being interested in signing up for travel cards. That seems like a lot of lost revenue, particularly for Amtrak as they're losing out on the revenue from selling those points from the sign up bonuses to Bank of America.

I'm also surprised that the contracts don't allow for at least some overlap - hopefully whatever contract they have with the next bank will allow for a more seamless transition.


----------



## neroden

Yes, those things surprised me too.


----------



## plane2train

Amtrak appears to be behind the curve in terms of its loyalty program and benefits. No other company would go without a card to offer for this many months. Additionally, I feel like the increased pricing on tickets has devalued the current card, as it is now harder to earn free trips. Not being able to get a sleeper overnight with a year’s spend seems a little stingy. The new card partner should offer something like 3x points on dining, grocery stores and other travel to get people using the card more often. The lackluster rewards from BoA likely drove Amtrak away.


----------



## TinCan782

plane2train said:


> Amtrak appears to be behind the curve in terms of its loyalty program and benefits. No other company would go without a card to offer for this many months. Additionally, I feel like the increased pricing on tickets has devalued the current card, as it is now harder to earn free trips. Not being able to get a sleeper overnight with a year’s spend seems a little stingy. The new card partner should offer something like 3x points on dining, grocery stores and other travel to get people using the card more often. The lackluster rewards from BoA likely drove Amtrak away.


The previous Chase AGR card earned less than the current BofA. In particular, 3 points per dollar on Amtrak travel and 2 points for other travel with BofA. With Chase, it was only 2 points per dollar on Amtrak travel and 1 point on everything else. Lets hope the new card is at least as good as BofA, hopefully better. Just as a bank customer, I would go with Chase.


----------



## jis

TinCan782 said:


> The previous Chase AGR card earned less than the current BofA. In particular, 3 points per dollar on Amtrak travel and 2 points for other travel with BofA. With Chase, it was only 2 points per dollar on Amtrak travel and 1 point on everything else. Lets hope the new card is at least as good as BofA, hopefully better. Just as a bank customer, I would go with Chase.


In the Chase days because I could transfer a chunk of my million Continental and then United miles to travel on Amtrak, I cared little about what I earned from anything else. But that was just me, I know, I know.


----------



## jebr

plane2train said:


> Amtrak appears to be behind the curve in terms of its loyalty program and benefits. No other company would go without a card to offer for this many months.


Fully agree. I think it's a poor move by Amtrak - if nothing else Amtrak's losing out on revenue from a bank buying points for cardholders that can't sign up for the card right now but would if they could.



plane2train said:


> Additionally, I feel like the increased pricing on tickets has devalued the current card, as it is now harder to earn free trips. Not being able to get a sleeper overnight with a year’s spend seems a little stingy. The new card partner should offer something like 3x points on dining, grocery stores and other travel to get people using the card more often. The lackluster rewards from BoA likely drove Amtrak away.


I'd worry that any increase in credit card earnings would result in Amtrak actually devaluing their points even further. Right now points can be pretty easily redeemed for around 2-2.5 cents per point, and for sleepers are closer to the 2.8-2.89 cent range (the direct conversion is 2.89 cents in many cases, but there's some caveats to that, particularly in coach where discounts don't apply and saver fares aren't available for reward redemption, so I value it lower for coach redemptions.) Most airline miles, particularly for non-partner itineraries, are closer to the 1.2-1.4 cent mark, so roughly half the value.

I looked at MSP - SEA between Amtrak and Delta (both of who run direct routes.) While Amtrak has quite variable pricing (with a lot of sold out sleepers - add more sleepers Amtrak!) the cheapest I found for a roomette was around 19,000 points, with other dates at around 38,000 points and a couple as high as 50,000+ points. On Delta, the cheapest first class seat I could find was 42,000 points, and coach was still between 12,000-18,000 points even on relatively cheap itineraries. To be fair, the Delta Gold card ($99 AF) earns 2x on dining and groceries, where the AGR card with an annual fee only earns 1x. However, the AGR card (AF one) earns 2x on all travel, and 3x on Amtrak travel, one more point than general travel or Delta travel on the Delta card. Granted, you can transfer American Express points over to Delta where Amtrak has no similar partnership, but if you're going just on direct card earnings I'd say you'd get better value for spend with Amtrak with their BoA cards.


----------



## daybeers

TinCan782 said:


> The previous Chase AGR card earned less than the current BofA. In particular, 3 points per dollar on Amtrak travel and 2 points for other travel with BofA. With Chase, it was only 2 points per dollar on Amtrak travel and 1 point on everything else. Lets hope the new card is at least as good as BofA, hopefully better. Just as a bank customer, I would go with Chase.


But wasn't this also with the zone based points system, where especially with sleepers being the prices they are these days, required much lower points?


----------



## TinCan782

daybeers said:


> But wasn't this also with the zone based points system, where especially with sleepers being the prices they are these days, required much lower points?


Was the zone based system for redemption tied to the credit card? I thought that was just the way redemption worked regardless of how they were earned
Nevertheless, I can't make a coast-to-coast trip for that few points again! Ah, the good old days!


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> In the Chase days because I could transfer a chunk of my million Continental and then United miles to travel on Amtrak, I cared little about what I earned from anything else. But that was just me, I know, I know.


I've never had an airlines travel card so, never had anything to transfer.


----------



## jis

TinCan782 said:


> I've never had an airlines travel card so, never had anything to transfer.


In those days each of my trip to India used to generate over 35,000 points! And sometimes I used to do upto two trips a year. Things are not as lucrative anymore, but still, airline or not, it would be nice to get the Chase level of interchangeability.


----------



## joelkfla

I was planning to do the switcheroo from the annual fee AGR card to the no-fee card just before my anniversary date in August. Guess I'll be going AGR cardless for a few months.


----------



## boxcar479

Boy.! I remember when you could by almost enough points for a 2 zone trip for around $600+/- (?) and gaining points seemed to be a breeze. w both the Marriott and the chase card. At that time I was waiting for a bankruptcy to clear from a former marriage and couldn't wait to get a boA agr . During that time I was on hiatus from train travel. I got the card w a 30,000 point bonus yippee then I looked at where my points would take me. I was so depressed at how many points got you nowhere. But I keep adding points. at the rate I m going I will have enough points to travel the newly opened NOL - JAX line in time.!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

TinCan782 said:


> I've never had an airlines travel card so, never had anything to transfer.


Most transfer partners have devalued their points so much that it's no longer worth converting using the standard Chase ratio. I assume they do this in response to manufactured spending and aggressive churn but it's become a vicious cycle that no longer rewards actual travel. These days I mainly transfer to Hyatt since US hotels are excessively priced and everything else makes my points seem worthless.


----------



## PaTrainFan

I am guessing that Bank of America dropped Amtrak and not the other way around. Amtrak was left holding the bag, unable to find a new "partner" in time. I am not confident their next card relationship will be as healthy for the customer as B of A was.


----------



## Rasputin

I am not worried about which bank handles the Amtrak credit card. I wasn't dissatisfied with the prior bank and I have had no problems with Bank of America. What worries me is whether our points will be worth anything in terms of obtaining quality transportation.


----------



## TinCan782

PaTrainFan said:


> I am guessing that Bank of America dropped Amtrak and not the other way around. Amtrak was left holding the bag, unable to find a new "partner" in time. I am not confident their next card relationship will be as healthy for the customer as B of A was.


Interesting thought especially since December's and the now ending 5x point promo appears to me to be BofA driven rather than Amtrak.
Maybe an enticement by BofA to keep using the card while we can!


----------



## Michigan Mom

I thought the promotion was on the Amtrak side... this is so confusing. I have 2 cards from BoA, the AGR MC and the BOA travel rewards VISA. Given the current promo, I've redirected all my spending to the MC. For the AGR side, it looks like they transfer the points on dollars spent over to Amtrak, who then adds the bonus (?) On that Visa card, though, I can't decipher how the points are awarded. I'm getting some sort of bonus from having other deposits with them. They also give you a bonus if you book the travel through their site, which I have not tried. In any case, the real value of this card is being able to give yourself an indirect travel "discount" by cashing out your points as statement credits (the best option given). 2500 points gives you $25, and not only can you apply this to trains, planes and hotels, there's a lot of latitude in what they consider "eligible" purchases. I just apply to travel related purchases to be safe.


----------



## TinCan782

Michigan Mom said:


> I thought the promotion was on the Amtrak side... this is so confusing. I have 2 cards from BoA, the AGR MC and the BOA travel rewards VISA. Given the current promo, I've redirected all my spending to the MC. For the AGR side, it looks like they transfer the points on dollars spent over to Amtrak, who then adds the bonus (?) On that Visa card, though, I can't decipher how the points are awarded. I'm getting some sort of bonus from having other deposits with them. They also give you a bonus if you book the travel through their site, which I have not tried. In any case, the real value of this card is being able to give yourself an indirect travel "discount" by cashing out your points as statement credits (the best option given). 2500 points gives you $25, and not only can you apply this to trains, planes and hotels, there's a lot of latitude in what they consider "eligible" purchases. I just apply to travel related purchases to be safe.


Perhaps the 5k promo is Amtrak driven however, the points for the promo are awarded by BofA.
The link to register (from the email I received) is Bank of America Card Registration: Welcome etc, etc. .... (abbreviated link which still works. I removed the part of the URL that is specific to me)
If you go there, you will see you are on a BofA website for activating credit card offers.


----------



## Michigan Mom

I will have to pay closer attention to the next statement which will reflect the increased activity due to the bonus offer. The link took me to a BoA page that is expecting me to log in. I never noticed this (because. well, I never looked) but not only is there no option to sign up for the AGR, ALL the credit card offers from VISA. Was the Amtrak AGR a casualty of a switch to VISA instead of MC? 
Related note: the BoA Travel Rewards VISA signup offer is still open and it's a good one - basically $250. You have to spend $1,000 in 3 months after signup to qualify. For anyone looking for the best near term travel discount, this is a possible option, pending whatever Amtrak decides to do.

EDIT: Having gotten fascinated with this topic, I did some digging. There is conflicting language out there, regarding this change. On one hand, Amtrak said in the fall it was floating the idea of leaving BoA. On another site, there was language from BoA saying it was making changes to line up with "consumer spending" behavior. This implies that Amtrak enthusiasts weren't using their cards enough for BoA.


----------



## joelkfla

Michigan Mom said:


> I will have to pay closer attention to the next statement which will reflect the increased activity due to the bonus offer. The link took me to a BoA page that is expecting me to log in. I never noticed this (because. well, I never looked) but not only is there no option to sign up for the AGR, ALL the credit card offers from VISA. Was the Amtrak AGR a casualty of a switch to VISA instead of MC?
> Related note: the BoA Travel Rewards VISA signup offer is still open and it's a good one - basically $250. You have to spend $1,000 in 3 months after signup to qualify. For anyone looking for the best near term travel discount, this is a possible option, pending whatever Amtrak decides to do.
> 
> EDIT: Having gotten fascinated with this topic, I did some digging. There is conflicting language out there, regarding this change. On one hand, Amtrak said in the fall it was floating the idea of leaving BoA. On another site, there was language from BoA saying it was making changes to line up with "consumer spending" behavior. This implies that Amtrak enthusiasts weren't using their cards enough for BoA.


BofA still issues both Visas & MasterCards; Google "Bank of America Visa" and "Bank of America Mastercard".


----------



## plane2train

jebr said:


> To be fair, the Delta Gold card ($99 AF) earns 2x on dining and groceries, where the AGR card with an annual fee only earns 1x. However, the AGR card (AF one) earns 2x on all travel, and 3x on Amtrak travel, one more point than general travel or Delta travel on the Delta card. Granted, you can transfer American Express points over to Delta where Amtrak has no similar partnership, but if you're going just on direct card earnings I'd say you'd get better value for spend with Amtrak with their BoA cards.



This is an interesting perspective. I currently have the Amtrak platinum card and just don't travel enough to make the 2x points on other travel worth paying $79 a year for. That said, I'm about to get some more travel in, and I'm thinking about switching to the World MC version for that reason. Usually, I stick with earning mostly Chase UR points. They're more flexible in that I can get 3x points on dining and drugstores, which are major spend categories of mine, and then transfer them to whichever partner I need to use.


----------



## Exvalley

plane2train said:


> The new card partner should offer something like 3x points on dining, grocery stores and other travel to get people using the card more often. The lackluster rewards from BoA likely drove Amtrak away.


Your issue is with Amtrak's pricing, not with the card. With points used for sleepers being worth about 2.8 cents, this is one of the better cards out there.


----------



## Anderson

I mean, I basically "Sock Drawered" the AGR card when the pandemic hit, and I don't think I'm alone in that. There are still a few things I use it for (mostly payments that were set up a long time ago).

The bigger problem, TBH, is that Amtrak has done their absolute best to make themselves useless to quite a few people at intervals over the last few years. Some of this isn't their fault...but if I don't know whether, when it comes time to travel, Amtrak is going to have a suitable train on the timecard for me...why the heck would I put spend on their card instead of putting it over on Chase or a hotel card (or even Delta, who I'm pretty sure will at least have _something_ on a given day)?

So if I had to guess, the reason Amtrak is getting socked on the card front and BofA may be walking away stems back to the infamous 2020 tri-weekly "experiment".


----------



## Michigan Mom

Just received my latest statement. Paid more attention to some of the details  So BoA definitely transfers over to Amtrak, 1 pt per dollar spend. However, on the AGR side, the bonus wasn't there. I called up Guest Services (have not done that in a while, long hold time) and asked why the bonus wasn't there. Apparently it's in the terms and conditions that it can take 8-12 weeks for Amtrak to issue the promotional credits, after the promotion period has expired. So I'll have to remember to watch for that.... remembering stuff not being my strongest suit. After I hung up the phone... called up the BoA number. Long wait time there, too. I asked about what the plans were for the AGR cards, how long BoA would be honoring the partnership with Amtrak, if there would be a replacement card if this product was discontinued.... well that only resulted in more hold time while she checked whatever, and came back to say she has no information. According to her, no rumors, no information, no plans by BoA to discontinue the current AGR cards. I shared with her some of the internet musings that say something quite opposite, but it was clear that she was not at liberty to comment even if she did know anything, which, she may not have. 
We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Appreciate the details on the promotion points. However, a call center employee isn't likely to have any substantive background scoop. They only disclose what's in their scripts and because their calls are monitored and recorded they are unlikely top go out on a limb.


----------



## Shanson

Michigan Mom wrote:
"This implies that Amtrak enthusiasts weren't using their cards enough for BoA."

Or perhaps most of us pay our balances in full most months, avoiding the interest charges, and making us less attractive to BOA.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Shanson said:


> Michigan Mom wrote:
> "This implies that Amtrak enthusiasts weren't using their cards enough for BoA."
> 
> Or perhaps most of us pay our balances in full most months, avoiding the interest charges, and making us less attractive to BOA.



I believe this may be the answer. Banks make their money from those with the worst credit and carry large balances. When interchange fees were limited several years ago by Dodd Frank banks' revenue took a major hit. Now they need customers who can't pay their full bill every month. With interest rates rising they will be in the cat bird's seat.


----------



## Joe from PA

Shanson said:


> Michigan Mom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps most of us pay our balances in full most months, avoiding the interest charges, and making us less attractive to BOA.



Like I do, to the tune of $2K.-$3.K a month. "Well traveled" often means "affluent". So far, we have gotten 2 free trips to Florida, one to Boston, and 17,000 points are still unused.


----------



## jebr

PaTrainFan said:


> When interchange fees were limited several years ago by Dodd Frank banks' revenue took a major hit.



That regulation only applies to debit cards, not credit cards. Merchant fees for credit card transactions are still unregulated, and the published rates for Visa appear to range between 1.5% and 2.5%. I don't know what Amtrak charges BoA for points, but my educated guess is that they probably charge a bit over a penny per point.

I doubt BoA is losing money on the card currently. It's possible that Amtrak is asking for a much higher cut, and BoA is stepping down because of that, but considering BoA has cut quite a few cobranded offerings BoA may simply be less aggressive in getting the contracts. After all, MLB has switched from BoA to Capital One, and I'm sure that's a more lucrative contract than Amtrak's.


----------



## PaTrainFan

jebr said:


> That regulation only applies to debit cards, not credit cards. Merchant fees for credit card transactions are still unregulated, and the published rates for Visa appear to range between 1.5% and 2.5%. I don't know what Amtrak charges BoA for points, but my educated guess is that they probably charge a bit over a penny per point.
> 
> I doubt BoA is losing money on the card currently. It's possible that Amtrak is asking for a much higher cut, and BoA is stepping down because of that, but considering BoA has cut quite a few cobranded offerings BoA may simply be less aggressive in getting the contracts. After all, MLB has switched from BoA to Capital One, and I'm sure that's a more lucrative contract than Amtrak's.



I stand corrected. My recollection was faulty and your analysis would appear to be solid.


----------



## D E K E R

Spoke with an AGR rep about an unrelated issue and they mentioned that the B of A card will continue to earn points until Sept. 30. The planning and negotiations for a new bank are underway and an announcement will be forthcoming by late summer. Also, the rep said he expected a good introductory bonus offer to encourage everyone to sign up for the new card.


----------



## Joe from PA

D E K E R said:


> the rep said he expected a good introductory bonus offer to encourage everyone to sign up for the new card.


Good, I'll switch.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

And I’ll sign up. I never liked BoA so didn’t take that card.

But now with Amtrak sleeper prices so steep, I’m planning to try to pay for sleeper trips with points, so the new credit card would help.


----------



## Shanson

Anyone having the current card should be aware that the card itself will still be active, but no AGR points will be awarded after 9/30. BOA may send you a new card with the same number but without the Amtrak logo.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Shanson said:


> Anyone having the current card should be aware that the card itself will still be active, but no AGR points will be awarded after 9/30. BOA may send you a new card with the same number but without the Amtrak logo.


I'll get the new AGR Card ( unless it's from Wells Fargo!) since BOA isn't in my top 10 as a Financial Company, and I have no other accounts with them.( Credit Unions and Chase have my other Financial Accounts)


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> I'll get the new AGR Card ( unless it's from Wells Fargo!) since BOA isn't in my top 10 as a Financial Company, and I have no other accounts with them.( Credit Unions and Chase have my other Financial Accounts)


It is highly likely that I will get the highest category of the new AGR Card and will terminate the BofA card.


----------



## jebr

jis said:


> It is highly likely that I will get the highest category of the new AGR Card and will terminate the BofA card.


For me a lot of it will depend on whatever the new bank has for underwriting standards, particularly with newly opened accounts. I've been chasing a lot of sign-up bonuses lately and so if it goes to Chase, for example (and falls under their 5/24 rule) I'll probably be waiting at least a couple of years since I don't think I will hold off of applications entirely just to pick up an AGR card.

As for the BoA card, assuming they don't transfer the cards directly over to the new issuer I'll wait and see what they change it to. I wouldn't mind having another Customized Cash card for the online shopping category.


----------



## D E K E R

jebr said:


> As for the BoA card, assuming they don't transfer the cards directly over to the new issuer I'll wait and see what they change it to. I wouldn't mind having another Customized Cash card for the online shopping category.



My understanding with the AGR rep was that a new banking partner will be announced and brand new cards will be issued. There was nothing at all implied about existing BoA cards being transferred over to the new issuer.


----------



## TinCan782

Shanson said:


> Anyone having the current card should be aware that the card itself will still be active, but no AGR points will be awarded after 9/30. BOA may send you a new card with the same number but without the Amtrak logo.


Same thing happened with the Chase to BofA change a few years ago. My Chase AGR card became a Chase Freedom card. 
I later combined that card with an existing Freedom card I held. Chase was more generous with their credit limit too.


----------



## Shanson

D E K E R said:


> My understanding with the AGR rep was that a new banking partner will be announced and brand new cards will be issued. There was nothing at all implied about existing BoA cards being transferred over to the new issuer.


The new bank partner will NOT automatically issue the Amtrak card. If a customer wants one, they must apply for it. We will get an announcement in the US Mail. (Remember them?) There will also be an email announcement from AGR (or they will provide their email list to the new bank).


----------



## Bob Dylan

TinCan782 said:


> Same thing happened with the Chase to BofA change a few years ago. My Chase AGR card became a Chase Freedom card.
> I later combined that card with an existing Freedom card I held. Chase was more generous with their credit limit too.


Ditto!


----------



## NorthShore

jebr said:


> For me a lot of it will depend on whatever the new bank has for underwriting standards, particularly with newly opened accounts. I've been chasing a lot of sign-up bonuses lately and so if it goes to Chase, for example (and falls under their 5/24 rule) I'll probably be waiting at least a couple of years since I don't think I will hold off of applications entirely just to pick up an AGR card.
> 
> As for the BoA card, assuming they don't transfer the cards directly over to the new issuer I'll wait and see what they change it to. I wouldn't mind having another Customized Cash card for the online shopping category.


If nothing else, I get free museum admissions from BOA


----------



## jebr

Shanson said:


> The new bank partner will NOT automatically issue the Amtrak card. If a customer wants one, they must apply for it. We will get an announcement in the US Mail. (Remember them?) There will also be an email announcement from AGR (or they will provide their email list to the new bank).



Question: have you heard all of this from an Amtrak employee with knowledge of the situation? I wouldn't read too much into what a front-line agent is currently saying about the future of the AGR card, particularly when it comes to specific details.

When the card went from Chase to BoA I did have to re-apply, but Amtrak could have set up this transfer differently. I'm very much in a "wait and see" approach until we either have an announcement or something from someone higher-up than a front-line rep.


----------



## jis

jebr said:


> Question: have you heard all of this from an Amtrak employee with knowledge of the situation? I wouldn't read too much into what a front-line agent is currently saying about the future of the AGR card, particularly when it comes to specific details.
> 
> When the card went from Chase to BoA I did have to re-apply, but Amtrak could have set up this transfer differently. I'm very much in a "wait and see" approach until we either have an announcement or something from someone higher-up than a front-line rep.


Of late Amtrak has been announcing cancellation about one week before the event.


----------



## jebr

jis said:


> Of late Amtrak has been announcing cancellation about one week before the event.



Optimistic that we'll get a full week's notice! I'm waiting for the card to just randomly decline one day and that'll be my notice.


----------



## jis

jebr said:


> Optimistic that we'll get a full week's notice! I'm waiting for the card to just randomly decline one day and that'll be my notice.


The card won't be declined by anyone, because BofA has absolutely no incentive to let go of you as a customer. It will silently stop earning points.


----------



## Shanson

jebr said:


> Question: have you heard all of this from an Amtrak employee with knowledge of the situation? I wouldn't read too much into what a front-line agent is currently saying about the future of the AGR card, particularly when it comes to specific details.
> 
> When the card went from Chase to BoA I did have to re-apply, but Amtrak could have set up this transfer differently. I'm very much in a "wait and see" approach until we either have an announcement or something from someone higher-up than a front-line rep.


No, but commomly it's the bank's call. They do not normally send out cards that are not requested, and they usually want to do a credit check. Your experience that you had to reapply last time is an indication of what will happen this time as well. And I could be totally surprized, but I'll bet you a dozen Round Rock donuts that it happens the same way.


----------



## Shanson

And if you set up automatic charges on the BOA card, don't forget to notify those companies once you apply for and receive the new card of the new account number. Otherwise the automatic charges go on the BOA card and you won’t earn Amtrak points for those charges.


----------



## D E K E R

Shanson said:


> The new bank partner will NOT automatically issue the Amtrak card. If a customer wants one, they must apply for it. We will get an announcement in the US Mail. (Remember them?) There will also be an email announcement from AGR (or they will provide their email list to the new bank).



Absolutely. I never meant to imply otherwise. You must apply for the new card. My point was that existing BoA cards will not be automatically transferred over to the new issuer.


----------



## StanJazz

D E K E R said:


> Absolutely. I never meant to imply otherwise. You must apply for the new card. My point was that existing BoA cards will not be automatically transferred over to the new issuer.


Most of the time you do have to apply for the new card but rarely the old bank sells the card portfolio to the new bank. If that happens you do not have to apply for the new card, but that is rare.


----------



## dwebarts

StanJazz said:


> Most of the time you do have to apply for the new card but rarely the old bank sells the card portfolio to the new bank. If that happens you do not have to apply for the new card, but that is rare.


The only time I've had a card transferred over was when Costco moved from American Express to Citi.


----------



## Anderson

Shanson said:


> Anyone having the current card should be aware that the card itself will still be active, but no AGR points will be awarded after 9/30. BOA may send you a new card with the same number but without the Amtrak logo.


I will (very likely) get the new card. I'll probably also kill off the AGR cards the _minute _the card stops earning AGR points.

[One thing I do wonder is how this is going to interact with those rules saying that, IIRC, you can't muck with CC terms for the first 12 months for folks who got the CC in the last few months of last year. As I've come to understand it, those rules are part of why there will sometimes be a bit of a "long tail" on credit cards' lives after signups are cut off.]


----------



## D E K E R

Anderson said:


> I will (very likely) get the new card. I'll probably also kill off the AGR cards the _minute _the card stops earning AGR points.



Might be better to just wait for the new non-AGR version of the Bank of America card to arrive (after Sept 30 when the Amtrak partnership ends) and then sock drawer it. This way your length of credit as well as your credit score don't take a hit. 

But others more familiar with FICO scoring can chime in here.


----------



## PaTrainFan

D E K E R said:


> Might be better to just wait for the new non-AGR version of the Bank of America card to arrive (after Sept 30 when the Amtrak partnership ends) and then sock drawer it. This way your length of credit as well as your credit score don't take a hit.
> 
> But others more familiar with FICO scoring can chime in here.


Presuming it is not the premier fee card. You wouldn't want to keep the one that costs $79 and not get any value from it.


----------



## D E K E R

PaTrainFan said:


> Presuming it is not the premier fee card. You wouldn't want to keep the one that costs $79 and not get any value from it.



Fair point. In that case, call BoA to downgrade it to whatever free tier that card will become. But, better to do it that way and preserve the credit history versus canceling the card outright.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

I finally persuaded my husband to take some time off for a long-distance Amtrak journey next year (he wants to do a round-trip on the California Zephyr), just a few months AFTER BoA stopped accepting applications for their Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercards.  I did sign up for the Guest Rewards program anyway (and can earn points in the meantime by taking surveys), but will definitely be watching my email for an announcement this fall when the new provider starts offering AGR credit cards. It would be nice if 0% interest were offered on balance transfers, as the hubby & I have had to replace several fairly big-ticket items this year (f.ex., a furnace, a stove, and the tires on one car), and 0% interest allows us to pay off those bills over a year's time or so.


----------



## Michigan Mom

I wonder what incentives BoA will provide, when the card stops earning AGR points, that would entice current customers to keep using the card. The sock drawer idea makes sense, although may have to use the card once or twice a year so the bank doesn't close it. There will be many auto payments and profiles I will have to change before Sept. 30... curious as to what the new offering will be.


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I finally persuaded my husband to take some time off for a long-distance Amtrak journey next year (he wants to do a round-trip on the California Zephyr), just a few months AFTER BoA stopped accepting applications for their Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercards.  I did sign up for the Guest Rewards program anyway (and can earn points in the meantime by taking surveys), but will definitely be watching my email for an announcement this fall when the new provider starts offering AGR credit cards. It would be nice if 0% interest were offered on balance transfers, as the hubby & I have had to replace several fairly big-ticket items this year (f.ex., a furnace, a stove, and the tires on one car), and 0% interest allows us to pay off those bills over a year's time or so.


I've never bothered with surveys but, I do make use of "Points for Shopping" (Staples, Home Depot, Lowes, etc.) whenever possible. You don't need an AGR credit card - any method of payment is ok.


----------



## TinCan782

D E K E R said:


> Might be better to just wait for the new non-AGR version of the Bank of America card to arrive (after Sept 30 when the Amtrak partnership ends) and then sock drawer it. This way your length of credit as well as your credit score don't take a hit.
> 
> But others more familiar with FICO scoring can chime in here.


My Chase Freedom card, formerly the Chase AGR credit card, is now used for a monthly auto payment of something like $25 with a matching auto payment each month to keep it zeroed. Other than that, it is basically unused.


----------



## TheVig

I will keep using my AGR card to earn as many points as possible until the end date comes. When that happens, I will pivot from there.


----------



## zetharion

I have bought two trips that I would have loved to have had the card as an option for the extra points. Here's to hoping we get word soon on who the new one is with.


----------



## amy1277

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I did sign up for the Guest Rewards program anyway (and can earn points in the meantime by taking surveys)


I know someone mentioned it above, but just want to second that the AGR shopping portal is a great way to earn points with barely any extra effort. Anytime I’m purchasing online, I’ll check the search bar to see if the site I’m purchasing from shows up. I’ve been pleasantly surprised with the participation of stores I frequently shop at!
They do take awhile to get approved (90 days, sometimes more), but they show as “pending” usually within 24 hours, so you can track the amount and get excited.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

amy1277 said:


> I know someone mentioned it above, but just want to second that the AGR shopping portal is a great way to earn points with barely any extra effort. Anytime I’m purchasing online, I’ll check the search bar to see if the site I’m purchasing from shows up. I’ve been pleasantly surprised with the participation of stores I frequently shop at!
> They do take awhile to get approved (90 days, sometimes more), but they show as “pending” usually within 24 hours, so you can track the amount and get excited.


The latest email from AGR mentioned the shopping portal, so I took a look. A lot of specialty shops, but some I've actually used prior to signing up for AGR (f.ex., Walgreens and CVS), so I'll look again next time I'm shopping online.


----------



## plane2train

jebr said:


> Fully agree. I think it's a poor move by Amtrak - if nothing else Amtrak's losing out on revenue from a bank buying points for cardholders that can't sign up for the card right now but would if they could.
> 
> 
> I'd worry that any increase in credit card earnings would result in Amtrak actually devaluing their points even further. Right now points can be pretty easily redeemed for around 2-2.5 cents per point, and for sleepers are closer to the 2.8-2.89 cent range (the direct conversion is 2.89 cents in many cases, but there's some caveats to that, particularly in coach where discounts don't apply and saver fares aren't available for reward redemption, so I value it lower for coach redemptions.) Most airline miles, particularly for non-partner itineraries, are closer to the 1.2-1.4 cent mark, so roughly half the value.
> 
> I looked at MSP - SEA between Amtrak and Delta (both of who run direct routes.) While Amtrak has quite variable pricing (with a lot of sold out sleepers - add more sleepers Amtrak!) the cheapest I found for a roomette was around 19,000 points, with other dates at around 38,000 points and a couple as high as 50,000+ points. On Delta, the cheapest first class seat I could find was 42,000 points, and coach was still between 12,000-18,000 points even on relatively cheap itineraries. To be fair, the Delta Gold card ($99 AF) earns 2x on dining and groceries, where the AGR card with an annual fee only earns 1x. However, the AGR card (AF one) earns 2x on all travel, and 3x on Amtrak travel, one more point than general travel or Delta travel on the Delta card. Granted, you can transfer American Express points over to Delta where Amtrak has no similar partnership, but if you're going just on direct card earnings I'd say you'd get better value for spend with Amtrak with their BoA cards.



This is all an interesting perspective. I have moved a lot of my spending to travel cards, as they offer more opportunities to earn bonus points and more bonus categories to maximize your miles. The perks are also more generous, and I have more opportunities to fly than to take the train. In the past, I remember getting sleepers for as little as 12,000-16,000 miles but most of the itineraries I want are now over 22,000 miles. So basically, it would be good if the new bank offered more bonus categories and periods in order to offer the same final product value (seats/sleepers) they used to offer for the same dollar amount in spending.


----------



## TinCan782

amy1277 said:


> I know someone mentioned it above, but just want to second that the AGR shopping portal is a great way to earn points with barely any extra effort. Anytime I’m purchasing online, I’ll check the search bar to see if the site I’m purchasing from shows up. I’ve been pleasantly surprised with the participation of stores I frequently shop at!
> They do take awhile to get approved (90 days, sometimes more), but they show as “pending” usually within 24 hours, so you can track the amount and get excited.


I keep a paper copy of the receipt and note the date, time, order number and "click number" (from AGR) until the points have posted. 
If you need to request missing points you will need to provide that info.
I do a lot with Staples and Home Depot.


----------



## dlagrua

I was told by a reliable Amtrak source that the Amtrak Mastercard Guest Rewards card will be not be accepted by their system after Sept 2022. It is believed that a new bank will pick up the program or it could be that the programs goes away all together. Anyone else hear anything?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

dlagrua said:


> I was told by a reliable Amtrak source that the Amtrak Mastercard Guest Rewards card will be not be accepted by their system after Sept 2022. It is believed that a new bank will pick up the program or it could be that the programs goes away all together. Anyone else hear anything?


Did you read all the posts in this thread? In particular one on the 2nd page?


----------



## PaTrainFan

dlagrua said:


> I was told by a reliable Amtrak source that the Amtrak Mastercard Guest Rewards card will be not be accepted by their system after Sept 2022. It is believed that a new bank will pick up the program or it could be that the programs goes away all together. Anyone else hear anything?


I don't know how "reliable" the source can be if they do not know if AGR will be picked up or goes away at this late date. That would be known internally by now and if not, things are really messed up.


----------



## dlagrua

PaTrainFan said:


> I don't know how "reliable" the source can be if they do not know if AGR will be picked up or goes away at this late date. That would be known internally by now and if not, things are really messed up.


I received the information from an Amtrak employee that the BofA card is going away and believe it to be accurate. What he did not know is what bank will pick it up, the terms or even if this will happen. With Amtrak sleeper fares soaring, it takes a long while to earn a trip. It took us 2 1/2 years to achieve that. 
Many credit cards offer a 2% reward in cash at the end of each year. Even if you spend $10,000/yr that is only a $200 reward and that doesn't get you very far on a LD trip. We can only hope that the next AGR card will be better but if you follow modern trends, that seldom happens.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

dlagrua said:


> I received the information from an Amtrak employee that the BofA card is going away and believe it to be accurate.


I wouldn't put a lot into what an Amtrak employee says. I've been reading reports that the phone reps are not aware that the extension of the Ethan Allen to Burlington, VT exists and are telling callers they can't book it (tickets went on sale yesterday or the day before). 

I doubt the phone reps are "in the know" about the credit card situation other than that BoA is not longer offering it.


----------



## PaTrainFan

dlagrua said:


> I received the information from an Amtrak employee that the BofA card is going away and believe it to be accurate. What he did not know is what bank will pick it up, the terms or even if this will happen. With Amtrak sleeper fares soaring, it takes a long while to earn a trip. It took us 2 1/2 years to achieve that.
> Many credit cards offer a 2% reward in cash at the end of each year. Even if you spend $10,000/yr that is only a $200 reward and that doesn't get you very far on a LD trip. We can only hope that the next AGR card will be better but if you follow modern trends, that seldom happens.


That the BofA card is going away is not inside information. This was publicly announced months ago. The future of a bank related card is pure speculation.


----------



## Ryan

dlagrua said:


> I received the information from an Amtrak employee that the BofA card is going away and believe it to be accurate. What he did not know is what bank will pick it up, the terms or even if this will happen. With Amtrak sleeper fares soaring, it takes a long while to earn a trip. It took us 2 1/2 years to achieve that.
> Many credit cards offer a 2% reward in cash at the end of each year. Even if you spend $10,000/yr that is only a $200 reward and that doesn't get you very far on a LD trip. We can only hope that the next AGR card will be better but if you follow modern trends, that seldom happens.


You should probably read the rest of this thread your post was merged into to gain an understanding of the state of what we know and what we're waiting to hear on the topic.


----------



## MARC Rider

dlagrua said:


> I was told by a reliable Amtrak source that the Amtrak Mastercard Guest Rewards card will be not be accepted by their system after Sept 2022. It is believed that a new bank will pick up the program or it could be that the programs goes away all together. Anyone else hear anything?


How could the card not be accepted by their system? It is a valid Mastercard, after all. I can't imagine that Bank of America would do something stupid like toss away all those customers. Do you mean that it won't earn the bonus AGR points? Remember, there are two parties to the agreement for the card: Bank of America and Amtrak. Amtrak might be dumping its affiliation with Bank of America, but Bank of America is still offering credit cards.

Another thing to consider (and this is pure speculation with no basis in any specific information from the people in the know) is that perhaps Amtrak is not interested in having people rack up big AGR point accounts from using the credit card that they can then use to buy free sleeper rides. I'm not sure how AGR redemptions are accounted for in the financial performance of the trains, but Amtrak may now be in a situation where the sleepers are selling out, and they may prefer to have them filled with people paying cash, not redeeming AGR points. Thus, they may be focusing AGR more on frequent riders who make redemptions on shorter train rides on trains that are not getting sold out. I wonder if we'll start seeing blackout dates and such too. Of course, if business slacks off, the terms of AGR could become more generous again. After all, AGR is a marketing tool, not a social policy designed to let people of moderate means afford to make circle trips around the US in sleepers.


----------



## dlagrua

MARC Rider said:


> Another thing to consider (and this is pure speculation with no basis in any specific information from the people in the know) is that perhaps Amtrak is not interested in having people rack up big AGR point accounts from using the credit card that they can then use to buy free sleeper rides. I'm not sure how AGR redemptions are accounted for in the financial performance of the trains, but Amtrak may now be in a situation where the sleepers are selling out, and they may prefer to have them filled with people paying cash, not redeeming AGR points. Thus, they may be focusing AGR more on frequent riders who make redemptions on shorter train rides on trains that are not getting sold out. I wonder if we'll start seeing blackout dates and such too. Of course, if business slacks off, the terms of AGR could become more generous again. After all, AGR is a marketing tool, not a social policy designed to let people of moderate means afford to make circle trips around the US in sleepers.


Amtrak makes money on trips booked with points. They are not free trips at all. Each point has a cash value of .028 . That is accrued just like any other credit card rebate but paid to you in points that you pay to Amtrak when you purchase. What benefit would the AGR program be to Amtrak, if it doesn't add revenue to the bottom line?


----------



## PaTrainFan

MARC Rider said:


> Another thing to consider (and this is pure speculation with no basis in any specific information from the people in the know) is that perhaps Amtrak is not interested in having people rack up big AGR point accounts from using the credit card that they can then use to buy free sleeper rides. I'm not sure how AGR redemptions are accounted for in the financial performance of the trains, but Amtrak may now be in a situation where the sleepers are selling out, and they may prefer to have them filled with people paying cash, not redeeming AGR points. Thus, they may be focusing AGR more on frequent riders who make redemptions on shorter train rides on trains that are not getting sold out. I wonder if we'll start seeing blackout dates and such too. Of course, if business slacks off, the terms of AGR could become more generous again. After all, AGR is a marketing tool, not a social policy designed to let people of moderate means afford to make circle trips around the US in sleepers.


 This, unfortunately, may very well be the answer.


----------



## jebr

dlagrua said:


> Amtrak makes money on trips booked with points. They are not free trips at all. Each point has a cash value of .028 . That is accrued just like any other credit card rebate and paid to you in points that you pay to Amtrak when you purchase. What benefit would the AGR program be to Amtrak, if it doesn't add revenue to the bottom line?



Amtrak certainly makes some money on selling AGR points to BoA, and any future card would almost certainly be similar. However, I highly doubt BoA (or any future credit card issuer) pays 2.8 cents to Amtrak for every point they purchase/issue. For other cards it's speculated that the purchase price of points by credit card issuers is around a penny per point - and based on the earnings rate, I'd guess that's in the ballpark for what BoA pays for AGR points as well.

My guess is that we'll see either AGR points become devalued further, earning rates go down on a new card, or both. Long-term it's likely unsustainable for Amtrak to sell trips at basically half price just because AGR points earned through credit cards were used. I wouldn't be surprised if they offset some of it by increasing earnings on riding with Amtrak - likely aligning with many major US airlines that offer 5 points per dollar spent on travel (but with those points being worth roughly half of what AGR points are worth.)


----------



## jebr

MARC Rider said:


> Another thing to consider (and this is pure speculation with no basis in any specific information from the people in the know) is that perhaps Amtrak is not interested in having people rack up big AGR point accounts from using the credit card that they can then use to buy free sleeper rides. I'm not sure how AGR redemptions are accounted for in the financial performance of the trains, but Amtrak may now be in a situation where the sleepers are selling out, and they may prefer to have them filled with people paying cash, not redeeming AGR points. Thus, they may be focusing AGR more on frequent riders who make redemptions on shorter train rides on trains that are not getting sold out. I wonder if we'll start seeing blackout dates and such too. Of course, if business slacks off, the terms of AGR could become more generous again. After all, AGR is a marketing tool, not a social policy designed to let people of moderate means afford to make circle trips around the US in sleepers.



Kind of reiterating on my last point (but expanding on it) - I would be surprised if Amtrak gives up the credit card point gravy train entirely. It's simply too lucrative - the banks pay Amtrak for the AGR points issued, and people are likely more willing to part with a large points balance than pay a very high sleeper fare. It's quite possible that fares are high because Amtrak was able to sell a lot of rooms with AGR points at those higher fares - which may still have more value to Amtrak's bottom line than a low bucket fare paid with cash instead of points.

That said, I will be surprised if there isn't some sort of significant downgrade in the value of AGR points within the next couple of years, particularly on the sleeper side of the equation. NEC riders already have had a quiet devaluation with Amtrak putting multiple buckets on the NER and Acela trains within the saver category (not eligible for redemptions,) thus inflating the cost of redemptions even on quiet days/trains. There's also been a small drop in value of a point for redemption across the board (from 2.89 cents to 2.81 cents.) I'd tend to agree that the current redemption situation on sleepers in particular is unsustainable, but I'm curious how Amtrak will try to rectify that.


----------



## joelkfla

dlagrua said:


> Amtrak makes money on trips booked with points. They are not free trips at all. Each point has a cash value of .028 .


It's effectively about $0.025 in practice, because I think most people savvy enough to get the card are probably eligible for some sort of discount (at least RPA, if nothing else), and points are charged at full fare without discount.


----------



## NorthShore

In practice, I'm already at a point (no pun intended) where I'd like to use accumulated points for a long distance roomette, then refocus on annual earnings for shorter daytrip redemptions going forward from there. Since I'm in Chicago, such is a reasonable and practical possibility with lots of routes I might take for that sort of riding benefit program. But, if one's origination station is a lot of other places in the country...not so much.


----------



## dlagrua

joelkfla said:


> It's effectively about $0.025 in practice, because I think most people savvy enough to get the card are probably eligible for some sort of discount (at least RPA, if nothing else), and points are charged at full fare without discount.


Another item would be that if you use points you always pay at the highest bucket price so if in fact the points are purchased by BoA say at half price it would seem that Amtrak still makes money. Another thing to consider is that many people use points for extra trips that they may not take otherwise for cash.


----------



## Joe from PA

I have the card. I'll chime in when I receive a communication.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Joe from PA said:


> I have the card. I'll chime in when I receive a communication.


I expect to hear the Bells of St Mary when something comes out.  Everybody will be posting...


----------



## gregg_vw

My BOA AGR card renews in August. I dont know if I should go ahead and downgrade it to a fee free card or renew it one more time. Once AGR is no longer associated with the account, it would be helpful to know what BOA will offer account holders in an attempt to retain our business.


----------



## jebr

AmtrakBlue said:


> I expect to hear the Bells of St Mary when something comes out.  Everybody will be posting...



The admins better have the quarters ready to keep the server running when everyone rushes over after the announcement!


----------



## joelkfla

gregg_vw said:


> My BOA AGR card renews in August. I dont know if I should go ahead and downgrade it to a fee free card or renew it one more time. Once AGR is no longer associated with the account, it would be helpful to know what BOA will offer account holders in an attempt to retain our business.


It would be really nasty for BoA to charge an annual fee when they know it's going away in a month. I doubt they will be willing to switch the card to the no-fee version, when that's no longer an offering.

I'm also planning to cancel after my points for this month's ticket purchases show up on AGR. I called BoA, and the rep said the annual fee would be refundable if there were no new charges after it was assessed, but I'm not sure I trust BoA on that.


----------



## TinCan782

gregg_vw said:


> My BOA AGR card renews in August. I dont know if I should go ahead and downgrade it to a fee free card or renew it one more time. Once AGR is no longer associated with the account, it would be helpful to know what BOA will offer account holders in an attempt to retain our business.


Mine expires in December. Doesn't matter. When AGR is fully separated from BofA, your current card will simply become an equivalent non-branded BofA credit card. BTW, You will then need to obtain (by whatever process is announced) the new AGR credit card from the yet to be announced financial institution.


----------



## NEC User

So another question regarding the end of the BoA card.

As I understand it from this thread, BoA will not be posting any rewards after 9/30/2022.

1) So does that mean that no points can be accumulated until people have applied for and received their new AGR credit card? So no points for purchases/travel after 9/30/2022 (say Oct, Nov...) until new credit card obtained?

2) What about points for purchases/travel before 9/30/2022? For instance, my account bills on the 7th of the month and reflects activity for the prior month. So any purchases/travel that occurs in Sept that would otherwise be posted in October would also not be posted? It seems to me that the impact to many people could be as early as 9/1/2022.

Thoughts?


----------



## TinCan782

NEC User said:


> So another question regarding the end of the BoA card.
> 
> As I understand it from this thread, BoA will not be posting any rewards after 9/30/2022.
> 
> 1) So does that mean that no points can be accumulated until people have applied for and received their new AGR credit card? So no points for purchases/travel after 9/30/2022 (say Oct, Nov...) until new credit card obtained?
> 
> 2) What about points for purchases/travel before 9/30/2022? For instance, my account bills on the 7th of the month and reflects activity for the prior month. So any purchases/travel that occurs in Sept that would otherwise be posted in October would also not be posted? It seems to me that the impact to many people could be as early as 9/1/2022.
> 
> Thoughts?


BofA posts points for purchases at the time of purchase and they appear on the following statement. I'm sure any such transactions made prior to whatever the cutoff date is, will be ok even if the purchase falls between the program cutoff date (whatever date is) and the monthly statement date.
I myself, am not too concerned about the transistion. Went through that before when AGR went from Chase to BofA. I don't recall any problems (at least with my account).


----------



## jebr

NEC User said:


> So another question regarding the end of the BoA card.
> 
> As I understand it from this thread, BoA will not be posting any rewards after 9/30/2022.
> 
> 1) So does that mean that no points can be accumulated until people have applied for and received their new AGR credit card? So no points for purchases/travel after 9/30/2022 (say Oct, Nov...) until new credit card obtained?
> 
> 2) What about points for purchases/travel before 9/30/2022? For instance, my account bills on the 7th of the month and reflects activity for the prior month. So any purchases/travel that occurs in Sept that would otherwise be posted in October would also not be posted? It seems to me that the impact to many people could be as early as 9/1/2022.
> 
> Thoughts?



At this point it's anybody's guess as to what will happen. Neither AGR or BoA have stated anything in regards to whether or not a transition will happen yet. I would expect at least one billing cycle notice of any changes and how exactly points will be issued for transactions. But until there's an announcement or more definite and detailed leaks posted online, we can only speculate as to how the cutoff and transition will be handled.


----------



## Michigan Mom

If Amtrak is trying to pivot away from people accumulating AGR points on that card, I sure don't get some of the recent marketing push that we discussed a while back. Maybe there was money to be made with all the partner arrangements - hotels, cars, wines,flowers, other online shopping, etc. I can't imagine using the points for anything but travel, probably similar to many on this forum. It's possible a certain percentage of riders have health reasons for avoiding group transportation given that pandemic protections are no longer required. This segment of AGR credit card users might be quite content to redeem points for these other categories of purchases, which of course have some type of revenue sharing agreement with the merchants as well as Amtrak and BOA. So if that market segment was becoming more profitable, at least in the short term, driving usage to the current card would make sense. We arrive at the same conclusion regardless... wait and see.


----------



## TinCan782

Michigan Mom said:


> If Amtrak is trying to pivot away from people accumulating AGR points on that card, I sure don't get some of the recent marketing push that we discussed a while back. Maybe there was money to be made with all the partner arrangements - hotels, cars, wines,flowers, other online shopping, etc. I can't imagine using the points for anything but travel, probably similar to many on this forum. It's possible a certain percentage of riders have health reasons for avoiding group transportation given that pandemic protections are no longer required. This segment of AGR credit card users might be quite content to redeem points for these other categories of purchases, which of course have some type of revenue sharing agreement with the merchants as well as Amtrak and BOA. So if that market segment was becoming more profitable, at least in the short term, driving usage to the current card would make sense. We arrive at the same conclusion regardless... wait and see.


Yes. There have been two recent bonus point programs (4,000 points each) recently for use of the card.


----------



## dlagrua

My point of view on this is that the AGR program makes money for Amtrak and contributes to fare revenue. Its reasonable to believe that the program will continue. My concern is that a new credit card may not give the one point per dollar spent in the value of .028. Its possible that the points will be devalued but we shall see.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

neroden said:


> Yes, those things surprised me too.


Especially when AA has the ultimate overlap with two similar cards from two separate banks! Barclays and Citi. I have a feeling Barclays might get the Amtrak deal. They’re close to a bottom feeder probably more so than WF.


----------



## mgeller

I may have missed it, going through this chain (senior moments), but where did the original rumor of BOA going away come from? Is it definitely fact now or still just a rumor?


----------



## jis

mgeller said:


> I may have missed it, going through this chain (senior moments), but where did the original rumor of BOA going away come from? Is it definitely fact now or still just a rumor?


AFAIK no official communication from anyone yet, except I think BofA is not issuing any more new AGR Cards. There is an end of September date for discontinuance of AGR point accumulation using the BofA Card, but I cannot recall where that comes from.


----------



## Shanson

Yes, the fact that no one can apply to BoA for an AGR card is an obvious indication that the end is near for that relationship.


----------



## chrsjrcj

My account anniversary is coming up soon. I wonder if I'll still be charged the annual fee.


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

We were this week and promptly canceled. We have/had both cards keeping the free one.


----------



## joelkfla

I just received a notice from BofA that my card will be billed the annual fee on the September statement. That's a month and a half away; I haven't yet received my August statement.

The notice says I can close the card within 30 days of the date the statement is mailed and the annual fee will be credited back, and that I can continue to use the card during that time (see excerpt below). That would be mid-October.

I was intending to cancel the card this week. However, I have a trip scheduled the last week of September, and I'm thinking of booking another trip for October. Now I'm thinking I will keep the card open until at least September, so that I can get the extra points if I book an October trip this month. I toyed with the idea of keeping it open until October for the onboard food discount on my late September trip, but I've never purchased food in the Cafe when occupying a sleeper, and it's unlikely I will start doing so now.



> Your Annual Fee will Bill on Your September 2022 Statement: We will credit your account for the Annual Fee if you close your account by calling us at 1.888.704.9515 (open 24 hours a day) within 30 days of the mailing of the statement on which your Annual Fee is billed. You may continue to use your account during this period; however, if you use or maintain a balance on your account thereafter, you will have to pay an Annual Fee. You must pay the New Balance Total in full by its Payment Due Date for each statement that you may receive after you close this account.


----------



## TheVig

joelkfla said:


> I just received a notice from BofA that my card will be billed the annual fee on the September statement. That's a month and a half away; I haven't yet received my August statement.
> 
> The notice says I can close the card within 30 days of the date the statement is mailed and the annual fee will be credited back, and that I can continue to use the card during that time (see excerpt below). That would be mid-October.
> 
> I was intending to cancel the card this week. However, I have a trip scheduled the last week of September, and I'm thinking of booking another trip for October. Now I'm thinking I will keep the card open until at least September, so that I can get the extra points if I book an October trip this month. I toyed with the idea of keeping it open until October for the onboard food discount on my late September trip, but I've never purchased food in the Cafe when occupying a sleeper, and it's unlikely I will start doing so now.



My annual fee hit two months ago. The notice you got was the same notice I got, Just different dates of course. I paid the fee. I'm beating the crap out of the card to earn every possible point up until the end.


----------



## fhussain44

I just hope the new card is not from Chase. Incredibly hard to get cards from them with their restrictive rules.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

fhussain44 said:


> I just hope the new card is not from Chase. Incredibly hard to get cards from them with their restrictive rules.


Both my primary credit card and my Amazon Prime credit card are from Chase. I don't recall our having had any difficulty qualifying for them, although that was many years ago.
I'll want to look carefully at the terms/conditions/features of whatever new AGR credit card is offered this fall, regardless of provider. Something with 0% interest on balance transfers (preferably also with no annual fee) would be ideal, as we currently reserve one credit card (Wells Fargo this year; previously a Citibank card) for large purchases we would otherwise need to take out a loan for, and we specifically look for one with a 0% interest feature for that particular card.


----------



## blueman271

fhussain44 said:


> I just hope the new card is not from Chase. Incredibly hard to get cards from them with their restrictive rules.


Their credit and income rules aren’t overly restrictive when compared to CC companies like Amex or Citi or Capital one. Where they differ is the 5/24 rule. If you want a Chase card and you have opened 5 credit cards within the last 24 months you just have to wait. If you don’t they will almost certainly deny you, regardless of your income and credit qualifications, and you take the hard pull for nothing.


----------



## diesteldorf

I don't mean to cross post, and just started another thread in the main forum, but I wonder if this could provide a clue as to the new provider of the AGR card, though, to be fair, I also got an Amtrak American Express offer many moons ago....Guess we just need to wait and see.

Check your Chase credit card offers. This is probably targeted, but you can get 10% on Amtrak, up to $9.00, per card. I had it on 4 of my Chase cards. I may book some travel, and/or cancel and get e-vouchers, since I know I'll use any credits within the next 12 months.


----------



## Trogdor

diesteldorf said:


> I don't mean to cross post, and just started another thread in the main forum, but I wonder if this could provide a clue as to the new provider of the AGR card, though, to be fair, I also got an Amtrak American Express offer many moons ago....Guess we just need to wait and see.



I doubt it means anything. I got the exact same deal on both Chase (though, strangely, not all of my Chase cards, only one of them) and BofA (I don’t have an Amtrak card with BofA). I will often see those kinds of deals being offered by both Chase and BofA, and having multiple Chase cards (including two of the same type), I will sometimes get the same, sometimes get different offers on each card.

Not sure what triggers it, but it is almost 100% certainly not related to any kind of future branded credit card deal.


----------



## TinCan782

diesteldorf said:


> Check your Chase credit card offers. This is probably targeted, but you can get 10% on Amtrak, up to $9.00, per card. I had it on 4 of my Chase cards. I may book some travel, and/or cancel and get e-vouchers, since I know I'll use any credits within the next 12 months.


My wife and I each have a Chase Freedom card ( we each have the BofA AGR World Card) and did not receive this Chase promo. 
We have been with Chase for many years prior to the previous Chase AGR credit card.


----------



## dwebarts

diesteldorf said:


> Check your Chase credit card offers. This is probably targeted, but you can get 10% on Amtrak, up to $9.00, per card. I had it on 4 of my Chase cards. I may book some travel, and/or cancel and get e-vouchers, since I know I'll use any credits within the next 12 months.


I just checked. I have five Chase cards and the offer appears on two: Freedom (but not Unlimited) and, surprisingly, Marriott.


----------



## joelkfla

dwebarts said:


> I just checked. I have five Chase cards and the offer appears on two: Freedom (but not Unlimited) and, surprisingly, Marriott.


Marriott doesn't surprise me. It indicates to the bank that you have an interest in travel, and I'm sure Marriott would love for you to take a trip on Amtrak and stay at one of their properties.


----------



## Chatuchak678

Is there any news? My annual fee will post on 8/31. Should I cancel before 8/31 or wait til the news if it does not announce until September?

Thanks.


----------



## TheVig

Chatuchak678 said:


> Is there any news? My annual fee will post on 8/31. Should I cancel before 8/31 or wait til the news if it does not announce until September?
> 
> Thanks.



Nothing yet. My statement cut on the 20th. No verbage on the statement about ending.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Chatuchak678 said:


> Is there any news? My annual fee will post on 8/31. Should I cancel before 8/31 or wait til the news if it does not announce until September?
> 
> Thanks.


You won't lose the AGR points already earned if you cancel the card, so unless you're planning on booking any Amtrak travel before the end of August, and so long as you have another credit card on which you can make purchases, I'd recommend cancelling the card before the annual fee is charged again. (I thought whatever new card from whichever issuer will have AGR point perks wasn't going to be announced before October, though.)


----------



## Chatuchak678

MccfamschoolMom said:


> You won't lose the AGR points already earned if you cancel the card, so unless you're planning on booking any Amtrak travel before the end of August, and so long as you have another credit card on which you can make purchases, I'd recommend cancelling the card before the annual fee is charged again. (I thought whatever new card from whichever issuer will have AGR point perks wasn't going to be announced before October, though.)


My main concern is that I’d rather to product change to a no AF card from BoA than straight up closing if possible, but they are a pain to so

So if they announce they will change my card into any other no AF BoA card I am fine, I worry they will change the card into an AF fee BoA card I don’t need or want, like Alaska card, their Premium Rewards card etc.

And I am not sure if I can get my AF refunded if canceled after 8/31 if they end up giving an AF fee I don’t want


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Chatuchak678 said:


> My main concern is that I’d rather to product change to a no AF card from BoA than straight up closing if possible, but they are a pain to so
> 
> So if they announce they will change my card into any other no AF BoA card I am fine, I worry they will change the card into an AF fee BoA card I don’t need or want, like Alaska card, their Premium Rewards card etc.
> 
> And I am not sure if I can get my AF refunded if canceled after 8/31 if they end up giving an AF fee I don’t want


I see how that would be a cause for concern. You might want to contact BoA customer service yourself, if their communications to you thus far aren't answering your questions about what would happen to your BoA credit card with AGR perks, once it's no longer tied to AGR. My husband and I have never had a credit card which required an annual fee. (We do have 2 cards linked to our Amazon account, though, and I love having the "shop with points" credit to pay for things!)


----------



## chrsjrcj

I tried doing a product change to the no fee card and was denied by BoA since the product is no longer offered. I’m hoping some announcement is made soon because my annual fee posts at the end of September.


----------



## joelkfla

chrsjrcj said:


> I tried doing a product change to the no fee card and was denied by BoA since the product is no longer offered. I’m hoping some announcement is made soon because my annual fee posts at the end of September.


But you have 30 days from the date the bill is printed to cancel the card and reverse the fee.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

joelkfla said:


> But you have 30 days from the date the bill is printed to cancel the card and reverse the fee.


This is an important detail but not many people seem to know about it.









Canceling Credit Cards: Will I Get My Annual Fee Back?


Usually, yes—many card issuers will refund an annual fee if you close the account and request a refund quickly enough. You usually have about 30 days after an annual fee is incurred—sometimes more, sometimes less. It varies highly by issuer and is not always guaranteed. Only your card issuer and agr




www.forbes.com


----------



## chrsjrcj

That’s good information, thank you! Looks like the timing of my AF may work out then.


----------



## Bonser

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I see how that would be a cause for concern. You might want to contact BoA customer service yourself, if their communications to you thus far aren't answering your questions about what would happen to your BoA credit card with AGR perks, once it's no longer tied to AGR. My husband and I have never had a credit card which required an annual fee. (We do have 2 cards linked to our Amazon account, though, and I love having the "shop with points" credit to pay for things!)


I've never had annual fee with my BOA Amtrak card either.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Tom Booth said:


> I've never had annual fee with my BOA Amtrak card either.


I remember seeing on the Amtrak website (before BOA stopped offering its Amtrak cards to new customers) that there were 2 BOA credit cards which could earn AGR points. The one with an annual fee apparently earned points at a higher rate, and included a few additional perks not available with the no-annual-fee version.


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I remember seeing on the Amtrak website (before BOA stopped offering its Amtrak cards to new customers) that there were 2 BOA credit cards which could earn AGR points. The one with an annual fee apparently earned points at a higher rate, and included a few additional perks not available with the no-annual-fee version.


Correct. The World Card (annual fee) does have some higher earning rates and perks than the non-fee card.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I remember seeing on the Amtrak website (before BOA stopped offering its Amtrak cards to new customers) that there were 2 BOA credit cards which could earn AGR points. The one with an annual fee apparently earned points at a higher rate, and included a few additional perks not available with the no-annual-fee version.


 Have both cards. One is for my everyday spending, which I pay off each month. The other is for other expenses, like car maintenance, unexpected expenses, etc. l


----------



## Michigan Mom

Well, I called the BoA customer service number on my card, last night. Asked what would be happening to the card rewards, just as when I had called them earlier and reported here. Not only did I get the same answer (no changes) but the agent went a step farther and affirmed that purchases will continue to earn AGR points and be transferred to Amtrak. No plans to end the relationship with Amtrak. I've got the no fee version if that matters.


----------



## Shanson

If the relationship is to continue, why did they cut off new spplications? I suspect that BoA management hasn't advised their call center staff of the changes.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Michigan Mom said:


> Well, I called the BoA customer service number on my card, last night. Asked what would be happening to the card rewards, just as when I had called them earlier and reported here. Not only did I get the same answer (no changes) but the agent went a step farther and affirmed that purchases will continue to earn AGR points and be transferred to Amtrak. No plans to end the relationship with Amtrak. I've got the no fee version if that matters.


I'd take what you were told with a Grain of Salt. 

It's a fact that BOA is not issuing any more Amtrak AGR Cards of either type.

That sounds like a change is on the way, and as usual with Amtrak,well probably be the last to know!


----------



## NorthShore

Still, it seems an important moment to know that the relationship is continuing "for the time being", as an assumption of anything after September was the best information we've had to adjudge and decision make up until now. Considering no one has been notified of changes 30 days out, and at the beginning of the month, isn't it now reasonable to assume that nothing is changing on Oct 1, at least?


----------



## TinCan782

NorthShore said:


> Still, it seems an important moment to know that the relationship is continuing "for the time being", as an assumption of anything after September was the best information we've had to adjudge and decision make up until now. Considering no one has been notified of changes 30 days out, and at the beginning of the month, isn't it now reasonable to assume that nothing is changing on Oct 1, at least?


The "September 30" date I've seen mentioned so far been different reports that different people have heard from differing someone elses!
For me that is hearsay.
When Amtrak and/or BofA make a formal announcement I'll mark my calendar. Not before.


----------



## Michigan Mom

It's an important question for many of us who make charging decisions based on the answer... do we load up the card for the month of September or stop using entirely.


----------



## TEREB

So. Does all this mean that if I pay off my cruise using my BOA CC in September, I’ll still get the points? I have the card with the fee.


----------



## TinCan782

TEREB said:


> So. Does all this mean that if I pay off my cruise using my BOA CC in September, I’ll still get the points? I have the card with the fee.


If you charged the cruise (or anything else) before the cutoff (whenever that is) you will get the points. Geting the points has nothing to do with paying off the credit card and it doesn't mater if it is the fee or free card.
What ever date is established it will be such that your current, existing charges will still be ok as far as points go. Any charges after that date will not earn points. Simple as that.
We are going to keep using our current BofA AGR cards until something VALID is announced. When we get the new card start using using the new card and stop using the old card.
BTW...your current BofA card will still be valid. It just won't earn ponts anymore.
This is my take on this whole thing. I went through this with the Chase>BofA change with no problems.


----------



## TEREB

TinCan782 said:


> If you charged the cruise (or anything else) before the cutoff (whenever that is) you will get the points. Geting the points has nothing to do with paying off the credit card and it doesn't mater if it is the fee or free card.
> What ever date is established it will be such that your current, existing charges will still be ok as far as points go. Any charges after that date will not earn points. Simple as that.
> We are going to keep using our current BofA AGR cards until something VALID is announced. When we get the new card start using using the new card and stop using the old card.
> BTW...your current BofA card will still be valid. It just won't earn ponts anymore.
> This is my take on this whole thing. I went through this with the Chase>BofA change with no problems.


Thank you for that information. Payment is due before my statement date, so I’ll get my double points. YAY. 
BTW, I got a letter in May about the renewal and fee. Body of the letter explained all about the Amtrak rewards I would be getting. No hint that they would no longer be part of the guest rewards program.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Under the _Truth In Lending Act_ US banks are expected to inform credit card users of substantial account changes no less than 45 days before the change takes affect. Unfortunately points earning and status bonuses are generally excluded from this requirement. In my experience what usually happens is that a notice is sent at the bank's convenience, so instead of 45 days it may only be 30 days and may come as an addendum to some other communication such as a monthly statement.


----------



## Shanson

So if we "assume" that the anonymous information mentioned in post #1 is no longer correct, then why did BoA stop issueing cards? Was that a power play by the bank to get more favorable terms? Sounds like hostage taking.

I still believe a new bank is on the way.


----------



## jebr

Shanson said:


> So if we "assume" that the anonymous information mentioned in post #1 is no longer correct, then why did BoA stop issueing cards? Was that a power play by the bank to get more favorable terms? Sounds like hostage taking.
> 
> I still believe a new bank is on the way.


The information also could have just changed. Maybe BoA and Amtrak agreed to continue issuing points for existing cardholders until the new credit cards come online, or BoA is reconsidering whether to keep or drop the card. Anyone who's in the know doesn't seem to be telling.

My only advice? Keep an eye out on monthly statements for any program changes, and don't cancel/change cards speculatively. I cancelled my annual-fee Amtrak card because I didn't want the benefits and I never really used it for spend, but I signed up for it with a pretty strong intention to cancel after year 1 (and getting the sign-up bonus for it.) I still have the no-annual-fee card, and I'll keep that unless BoA or Amtrak changes it substantially.


----------



## PaTrainFan

jebr said:


> The information also could have just changed. Maybe BoA and Amtrak agreed to continue issuing points for existing cardholders until the new credit cards come online, or BoA is reconsidering whether to keep or drop the card. Anyone who's in the know doesn't seem to be telling.
> 
> My only advice? Keep an eye out on monthly statements for any program changes, and don't cancel/change cards speculatively. I cancelled my annual-fee Amtrak card because I didn't want the benefits and I never really used it for spend, but I signed up for it with a pretty strong intention to cancel after year 1 (and getting the sign-up bonus for it.) I still have the no-annual-fee card, and I'll keep that unless BoA or Amtrak changes it substantially.


I once heard a company executive say in response to be accused of providing misinformation: I didn't lie; the truth just changed.


----------



## jis

PaTrainFan said:


> I once heard a company executive say in response to be accused of providing misinformation: I didn't lie; the truth just changed.


Of course, plans do change when reality strikes. The question usually is how gracefully is the change managed.


----------



## Bob Dylan

PaTrainFan said:


> I once heard a company executive say in response to be accused of providing misinformation: I didn't lie; the truth just changed.


Or as a well known Political Operative said:

"We didn't Lie, we just used Alternative Facts!"


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> Or as a well known Political Operative said:
> 
> "We didn't Lie, we just used Alternative Facts!"


No. Those two are very different situations.

In course of time a well laid out plan may need to change because the anticipated reality changes. A statement made based on the original plan is not a lie. It is the way things were as projected. That can change as the projected reality is not realized. There is no lying involved there. Anybody who has managed anything significant knows that is a possible eventuality. The question usually is how gracefully is that managed. This is where Amtrak has been having some difficulty apparently hampered by a less than functional CRS and event notification system that they have to work with, a legacy left by Anderson one might add, who proceeded to dismantle what was there, creaky as it was, to make Amtrak look like Delta or something like that and mismanaged it thoroughly. So much for the managerial prowess of a great airline executive! 

I am sure his obnoxious arrogance did not help.


----------



## Palmland

Just got this notice from BofA. Doesn’t sound like the Amtrak affiliation is going away.

It’s been a great year!
Congratulations on your account anniversary, and thank you for being a valued cardholder.
Account number ending in
****
Date
September 01, 2022
Subject
Annual fee notification
This letter is to notify you that the Annual Fee of $79 for the above referenced account will bill on your October 2022 statement. A summary on the reverse side of this letter includes some of the pertinent terms of your Annual Fee and your account.
Upon your anniversary as an Amtrak Guest Rewards® World Mastercard® cardholder, your complimentary Companion Coupon and One-Class Upgrade will be added to your account — yours to enjoy on your upcoming Amtrak® travels.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Palmland said:


> Just got this notice from BofA. Doesn’t sound like the Amtrak affiliation is going away.
> 
> It’s been a great year!
> Congratulations on your account anniversary, and thank you for being a valued cardholder.
> Account number ending in
> ****
> Date
> September 01, 2022
> Subject
> Annual fee notification
> This letter is to notify you that the Annual Fee of $79 for the above referenced account will bill on your October 2022 statement. A summary on the reverse side of this letter includes some of the pertinent terms of your Annual Fee and your account.
> Upon your anniversary as an Amtrak Guest Rewards® World Mastercard® cardholder, your complimentary Companion Coupon and One-Class Upgrade will be added to your account — yours to enjoy on your upcoming Amtrak® travels.


Got the same notice. It could just be a case of them using a canned notice with certain fields updated (aka, the fee amount, date of charge, etc) to reflect this year's details (that are keyed in by someone "not in the know" about partnerships, etc.)


----------



## jis

So we have an unsubstantiated rumor that started this thread and an official letter which says as of October the partnership continues, and we will give more weight to the unsubstantiated rumor over an official letter? Interesting. 

Of course in today's topsy turvy world anything is possible I suppose.


----------



## dlagrua

Hard to figure out what is going on but the Amtrak rep that I spoke with stated that they would be changing over to a new bank for AGR come Oct 1st. It would be nice if they don't mess with the point totals but we shall see. With interest rates rising my guess is that things will stay the same.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

dlagrua said:


> Hard to figure out what is going on but the Amtrak rep that I spoke with stated that they would be changing over to a new bank for AGR come Oct 1st. It would be nice if they don't mess with the point totals but we shall see. With interest rates rising my guess is that things will stay the same.


Points already earned will not be affected! Once BoA transfers your monthly points to AGR, when your statement comes out, they're out of BoA hands.


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> Got the same notice. It could just be a case of them using a canned notice with certain fields updated (aka, the fee amount, date of charge, etc) to reflect this year's details (that are keyed in by someone "not in the know" about partnerships, etc.)


I don't think anybody had to "key" anything. This is a standard notice apparently generated entirely by computer using data in the database. It would be generated regardless of any future plans, until somebody tells the computer to not generate it anymore.

I don't think it indicates one way or the other. It's entirely possible that B of A intends to discontinue the relationship but has been negligent in updating the computer.


----------



## joelkfla

jis said:


> So we have an unsubstantiated rumor that started this thread and an official letter which says as of October the partnership continues, and we will give more weight to the unsubstantiated rumor over an official letter? Interesting.
> 
> Of course in today's topsy turvy world anything is possible I suppose.


Not a letter, a notice. Likely generated with no human intervention. Old saying in computer programming: Garbage in, Garbage out.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Shanson said:


> I still believe a new bank is on the way.


All we can surmise is that the current bank is probably on the way out. Large banks with a long term contracts in good standing rarely shut down new account signups for no reason. If I had to guess why no other bank has been announced it may be due to the lack of another bank wanting to accept Amtrak's AGR partner terms versus the expected payoff.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> I don't think anybody had to "key" anything. This is a standard notice apparently generated entirely by computer using data in the database. It would be generated regardless of any future plans, until somebody tells the computer to not generate it anymore.
> 
> I don't think it indicates one way or the other. It's entirely possible that B of A intends to discontinue the relationship but has been negligent in updating the computer.


And I was referring to someone keying data into the database. Like maybe if the fee had been increased (not that it was). Updating the fee in a database would not generate or prevent generation of annual notice.


----------



## pennyk

Palmland said:


> Just got this notice from BofA. Doesn’t sound like the Amtrak affiliation is going away.
> 
> It’s been a great year!
> Congratulations on your account anniversary, and thank you for being a valued cardholder.
> Account number ending in
> ****
> Date
> September 01, 2022
> Subject
> Annual fee notification
> This letter is to notify you that the Annual Fee of $79 for the above referenced account will bill on your October 2022 statement. A summary on the reverse side of this letter includes some of the pertinent terms of your Annual Fee and your account.
> Upon your anniversary as an Amtrak Guest Rewards® World Mastercard® cardholder, your complimentary Companion Coupon and One-Class Upgrade will be added to your account — yours to enjoy on your upcoming Amtrak® travels.


...and I received the same notice also.


----------



## jebr

That seems to be the standard notice that they send when you're a month out from the annual fee posting. I got the same letter last month but with the note that it'd be on my September statement. I cancelled the card before it posted, but it's a standard letter that they send each year before the annual fee posts.

All it really indicates is that BoA hasn't sunsetted the card in their system yet.


----------



## TinCan782

jebr said:


> That seems to be the standard notice that they send when you're a month out from the annual fee posting. I got the same letter last month but with the note that it'd be on my September statement. I cancelled the card before it posted, but it's a standard letter that they send each year before the annual fee posts.
> 
> All it really indicates is that BoA hasn't sunsetted the card in their system yet.


The "standard notice" is what I'm thinking as well.
I won't expect to see mine until November.


----------



## mgeller

I decided to go to the source and emailed Amtrak three weeks ago and just received the following response:

"Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.

The Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard is affiliated with the Amtrak Guest Rewards frequent traveler program. This credit card allows cardholders to earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points for all their Amtrak and retail purchases made with the card. However, as you have learned, Amtrak will no longer be affiliated with Bank Of America, and points will no longer be earned for purchases as of September 2022, The points earned up until then will remain in your account. Amtrak has not provided any information if and when there will be another Credit Card offer.

We thank you for being a valued Amtrak Guest Rewards member. 
Sincerely, 
Vicki
Amtrak Center Of Excellence"


----------



## pennyk

mgeller said:


> I decided to go to the source and emailed Amtrak three weeks ago and just received the following response:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.
> 
> The Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard is affiliated with the Amtrak Guest Rewards frequent traveler program. This credit card allows cardholders to earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points for all their Amtrak and retail purchases made with the card. However, as you have learned, Amtrak will no longer be affiliated with Bank Of America, and points will no longer be earned for purchases as of September 2022, The points earned up until then will remain in your account. Amtrak has not provided any information if and when there will be another Credit Card offer.
> 
> We thank you for being a valued Amtrak Guest Rewards member.
> Sincerely,
> Vicki
> Amtrak Center Of Excellence"


Thank you for posting that letter. The person in charge of AGR first name is Vicki and this may be from her. If so, I will bet it is accurate. I have an Amtrak trip that will show up on my September statement and I hope I get those points. 

I am not overly optimistic.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

mgeller said:


> *Amtrak will no longer be affiliated with Bank Of America*, and points will no longer be earned for purchases as of September 2022, The points earned up until then will remain in your account. *Amtrak has not provided any information if and when there will be another Credit Card offer.*


Thank you for posting their response. 

Members with an August or September renewal might want to take a look at *post 118*.



pennyk said:


> I have an Amtrak trip that will show up on my September statement and I hope I get those points. I am not overly optimistic.


I would expect it to post but if it does not I would expect them to make a reasonable accommodation so long as your account is active when you make your request.

Did we ever find out if it was Chase or AGR that severed the Ultimate Rewards relationship?


----------



## pennyk

Devil's Advocate said:


> Members with an August or September renewal might want to take a look at *post 118*.


Thank you for that reminder. I will certainly keep it in mind.


----------



## StanJazz

While there was nothing official It may have been Chase that ended the deal because I remember reading online that at the same time the Chase card ended Chase dropped a number of other cards. People who had a number of the dropped cards were complaining that they had 3 or 4 Freedom Cards.


----------



## jis

Devil's Advocate said:


> Did we ever find out if it was Chase or AGR that severed the Ultimate Rewards relationship?


I don't think we ever learned the details of what transpired. But IIRC we did receive notification from Chase about the discontinuance and the consequent conversion of the AGR Card into Chase Freedom Card (or whatever it was called back then), and this happened over a month before the change.

Anyway, it is good to get something definitive from AGR saying that the relationship ends in September.

The question that arises is whether AGR and Amtrak plan to not have any affiliated credit card going forward.


----------



## dlagrua

If AGR becomes a thing of the past the customer and Amtrak will both lose out. Each time you purchase using the AGR card Amtrak makes money selling the points to B of A. Its like an advance payment on Amtrak trip purchases for them. When we lose our ability to earn points the bank also loses and we then can charge our purchases to another credit card where we feel there is a better reward. For instance when the Chase agreement ended I no longer did any business with them and used B of A. In the worse case if the AGR program is not picked up by another bank; I will say goodbye to B of A and use the Discover Card that offers 2% cash back at year end. 
My guess is that another bank will partner with the AGR program so lets wait and see.


----------



## jcastallack

mgeller said:


> I decided to go to the source and emailed Amtrak three weeks ago and just received the following response:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.
> 
> The Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard is affiliated with the Amtrak Guest Rewards frequent traveler program. This credit card allows cardholders to earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points for all their Amtrak and retail purchases made with the card. However, as you have learned, Amtrak will no longer be affiliated with Bank Of America, and points will no longer be earned for purchases as of September 2022, The points earned up until then will remain in your account. Amtrak has not provided any information if and when there will be another Credit Card offer.
> 
> We thank you for being a valued Amtrak Guest Rewards member.
> Sincerely,
> Vicki
> Amtrak Center Of Excellence"


Thanks for this. I am one of the people who just received their renewal email and it's jarring to hear "you'll continue to enjoy card benefits such as [list of Amtrak points earning items and coupons]" from Bank of America, and at the same time "points earning ends in September" from Amtrak. I am curious if it is 9/1 or 9/30. "September 2022" could mean either, although the 1st seems the more likely interpretation.


----------



## TinCan782

jcastallack said:


> Thanks for this. I am one of the people who just received their renewal email and it's jarring to hear "you'll continue to enjoy card benefits such as [list of Amtrak points earning items and coupons]" from Bank of America, and at the same time "points earning ends in September" from Amtrak. I am curious if it is 9/1 or 9/30. "September 2022" could mean either, although the 1st seems the more likely interpretation.


Where/when did Amtrak actually announce "points earnings ends in September"? 
In in an official announcement...not hearsay.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> Where/when did Amtrak actually announce "points earnings ends in September"?
> In in an official announcement...not hearsay.


See post 152


----------



## pennyk

pennyk said:


> Thank you for posting that letter. The person in charge of AGR first name is Vicki and this may be from her. If so, I will bet it is accurate. I have an Amtrak trip that will show up on my September statement and I hope I get those points.
> 
> I am not overly optimistic.


I am editing to add that the person that I assume is the head of AGR spells her name differently than Vicki (the signatory of the letter posted in 152). That may or may not make a difference, but I still believe the content of the posted letter (whether or not it is from the director of AGR or from an AGR agent).


----------



## TinCan782

AmtrakBlue said:


> See post 152


OK thanks. That, however is an answer to a single inquiry, not a notice sent (emailed) to all AGR card holders.
There is not even an "announcement" regarding this on the AGR page, even when logged in.


----------



## TinCan782

pennyk said:


> I am editing to add that the person that I assume is the head of AGR spells her name differently than Vicki (the signatory of the letter posted in 152). That may or may not make a difference, but I still believe the content of the posted letter (whether or not it is from the director of AGR or from an AGR agent).


The Amtrak points earned via the credit card will be posted by the credit card when you charged the fare to your card. Points received for a paid trip are received from Amtrak and are posted after the trip by Amtrak, not the credit card.


----------



## joelkfla

TinCan782 said:


> The Amtrak points earned via the credit card will be posted by the credit card when you charged the fare to your card. Points received for a paid trip are received from Amtrak and are posted after the trip by Amtrak, not the credit card.


The credit card points are actually posted to Amtrak at the end of the billing period in which the trip was purchased. So "as of September" could also mean as of the billing period starting in September, or it could even mean points that would have been earned in the billing period _ending _in September (but I think that's less likely.)


----------



## TinCan782

joelkfla said:


> The credit card points are actually posted to Amtrak at the end of the billing period in which the trip was purchased. So "as of September" could also mean as of the billing period starting in September, or it could even mean points that would have been earned in the billing period _ending _in September (but I think that's less likely.)


Correct regarding end of billing period. Thanks.


----------



## GAT

pennyk said:


> Thank you for posting that letter. The person in charge of AGR first name is Vicki and this may be from her. If so, I will bet it is accurate. I have an Amtrak trip that will show up on my September statement and I hope I get those points.
> 
> I am not overly optimistic.


"As of September" is almost meaningless. September 1? or September 30? If Vicki is in charge of the program, she needs to learn to be more precise.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe If you paid for your trip before the deadline, whenever that is/was, you'll earn your points. The dates of your trip don't matter except that the points will not appear in your AGR account until you complete your trip. (Just in case you cancel, of course.)


----------



## NorthShore

So, might we expect to see a notice on this month's statement that there will be no more points after the monthly cycle just ended?

I'd appreciate a month's warning to plan for purchases with or without the card. I might even prepurchase some things to add a few extra points while I can.


----------



## joelkfla

GAT said:


> "As of September" is almost meaningless. September 1? or September 30? If Vicki is in charge of the program, she needs to learn to be more precise.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe If you paid for your trip before the deadline, whenever that is/was, you'll earn your points. The dates of your trip don't matter except that the points will not appear in your AGR account until you complete your trip. (Just in case you cancel, of course.)


Almost right. As I said above, the credit card points are posted on AGR a day or 2 after the end of the billing period in which the tickets were purchased. The regular AGR points (2/$) are posted after completion of the trip.

So if the B of A base and bonus points don't show up on the Amtrak website within a few business days of the billing cycle close, they're probably not coming.


----------



## Michigan Mom

Everything is clear as mud now. If it ends "in September" how can it be anything before the end of the month, if they don't identify the date? That would mean they are going to retroactively deny points (for example, the charging I did yesterday...) An email to AGR members seems to be in order, you know, basic transparency!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I read "points will no longer be earned for purchases as of September 2022" as no points will be earned for any purchases made in September. I will be switching to my hotel card as of today and build up those points until we find out if there will be a new provider for AGR credit card(s).


----------



## TinCan782

AmtrakBlue said:


> I read "points will no longer be earned for purchases as of September 2022" as no points will be earned for any purchases made in September. I will be switching to my hotel card as of today and build up those points until we find out if there will be a new provider for AGR credit card(s).


Pending an official notice (not comments on FlyerTalk, Facebook or here) from BofA and/or Amtrak regarding this, I'm staying put. I'll find out with my wife's statement at the end of this week and mine at the end of the month.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> Pending an official notice (not comments on FlyerTalk, Facebook or here) from BofA and/or Amtrak regarding this, I'm staying put. I'll find out with my wife's statement at the end of this week and mine at the end of the month.


Well, I have a lot of AGR points right now and could use hotel points. I'll get the first of my two statements this week also.


----------



## jis

For what it is worth, the AGR web site appears to no longer lists the Credit Card as a way to earn points.


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> For what it is worth, the AGR web site appears to no longer lists the Credit Card as a way to earn points.


I think its been that way for a while...even as far back as when they pulled soliciting new card holders. Could be wrong as I haven't been looking closely at that as I already have a card.
There's a lot of AGR members without a card so they don't want to confuse them with an earning method no longer available to them.


----------



## jis

The BofA site still tries to connect to AGR though its Reward Tab, but AGR craps out and fails to accept the login. So as usual Amtrak is rising to new heights of incompetence apparently. They have done everything to hint that the relationship is gone, apparently short of officially telling anyone about it.

And BofA is of course just being BofA


----------



## Amtrakfflyer

I sent a short email to cancel our card since the annual fee was due. They emailed back, “we have credited your account for the annual fee“, they left the account open. Not exactly what I asked for but it works, I’ll be interestd to see what the card converts to.


----------



## PaTrainFan

I just now got off the phone with Bank of America because all the speculation was driving me crazy. This is what she told me based on my account: I will earn points on purchases through my September closing date which is the 21st. I will be getting a new card "shortly" that will replace the AGR card, although she said she does not know whether it is another B of A card or from another servicer. She said it was Amtrak's decision to end the relationship and not the bank. So, for what that's worth, now you know what I know.


----------



## TinCan782

PaTrainFan said:


> I just now got off the phone with Bank of America because all the speculation was driving me crazy. This is what she told me based on my account: I will earn points on purchases through my September closing date which is the 21st. I will be getting a new card "shortly" that will replace the AGR card, although she said she does not know whether it is another B of A card or from another servicer. She said it was Amtrak's decision to end the relationship and not the bank. So, for what that's worth, now you know what I know.


I would guess the AGR card will be replaced by another BofA card, not another servicer. That is what Chase did. The "replacement" card just won't generate points. BofA would still want you as a customer.
It it is based on individual closing dates, we will all have different amounts of time left to earn ponts from BofA. While my card would be good until the end of the month, my wife has less than a week left.
As for the future, who knows! If another AGR credit card is in the works, that would most likely be from a different institution.


----------



## joelkfla

PaTrainFan said:


> I just now got off the phone with Bank of America because all the speculation was driving me crazy. This is what she told me based on my account: I will earn points on purchases through my September closing date which is the 21st. I will be getting a new card "shortly" that will replace the AGR card, although she said she does not know whether it is another B of A card or from another servicer. She said it was Amtrak's decision to end the relationship and not the bank. So, for what that's worth, now you know what I know.


I win! 


joelkfla said:


> So "as of September" could also mean as of the billing period starting in September


----------



## TheVig

My no annual fee AGR card statement closes on Sept 9th, and my annual fee AGR card statement closes on Sept 19th. We will continue to use the cards until we read something official (public release statement) from BofA and or Amtrak.


----------



## Chatuchak678

I closed my AF AGR card since my AF was posted already. Last year's 50,000 points will last me 2 or 3 more years, so whatever. I noticed on the Amtrak iOS app, that the payment method removed two BOA credit card icons. So an official announcement might be coming?


----------



## Joe

My BofA AGR world card monthly statement ended today, 9-5-22. I will log back in to see what my payment should be in about 4 or 5 days which would be due 10-5-22. I should then see if they close my card or keep it open. I'll keep everyone informed.


----------



## jcastallack

My statement closed 9/4. I hope that doesn't count as September.


----------



## Brian Battuello

I appreciate all the updates here, rumor or otherwise. I'll miss my Amtrak card, but looking forward to cutting back on the number of CC's. Haven't had a lot of desire to take a LD ride for the past year or so, but have done some Maine trips and NYC trips from Boston. I've even scored some Acela firsts on weekends at reasonable rates. Was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Joe from PA

Could be that Amtrak says "no more free rides"?



PaTrainFan said:


> She said it was Amtrak's decision to end the relationship and not the bank. So, for what that's worth, now you know what I know.


----------



## jacorbett70

I got this in today's USPS Informed Delivery that is "introducing" something.
Staring through the scanned paper, I am speculating it is introducing the new bank/card.
Google shows the PO Box belonged to First National Bank of Omaha around 2012, but that bank has a different POB number now.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

jacorbett70 said:


> I got this in today's USPS Informed Delivery that is "introducing" something.
> Staring through the scanned paper, I am speculating it is introducing the new bank/card.
> Google shows the PO Box belonged to First National Bank of Omaha around 2012, but that bank has a different POB number now.


If that *is *information about a new AGR credit card, hopefully all AGR members will be receiving it, whether they had an AGR credit card in the past or not.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jacorbett70 said:


> I got this in today's USPS Informed Delivery that is "introducing" something.
> Staring through the scanned paper, I am speculating it is introducing the new bank/card.
> Google shows the PO Box belonged to First National Bank of Omaha around 2012, but that bank has a different POB number now.


Shhhhh I got the same informed delivery too - but wasn't going to say anything till I got it and opened it. 

Mine shows two envelopes which makes me think it is about the CC's because I have both of them.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

AmtrakBlue said:


> Shhhhh I got the same informed delivery too - but wasn't going to say anything till I got it and opened it.
> 
> Mine shows two envelopes which makes me think it is about the CC's because I have both of them.


I like how you think.


----------



## Ryan

MccfamschoolMom said:


> If that *is *information about a new AGR credit card, hopefully all AGR members will be receiving it, whether they had an AGR credit card in the past or not.


Information about how the current card is changing/ending isn't relevant to non-cardholders.

I'm certain that once the new card is announced that all will be made amply aware.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Ryan said:


> Information about how the current card is changing/ending isn't relevant to non-cardholders.
> 
> I'm certain that once the new card is announced that all will be made amply aware.


Although it wasn't obvious from @jacorbett70 's "Informed Delivery" image that the contents would be specific to holders of the old AGR credit card only.


----------



## joelkfla

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Although it wasn't obvious from @jacorbett70 's "Informed Delivery" image that the contents would be specific to holders of the old AGR credit card only.


But @AmtrakBlue getting 2 when she has 2 cards suggests that it's being mailed to current cardholders.


----------



## TinCan782

jacorbett70 said:


> I got this in today's USPS Informed Delivery that is "introducing" something.
> Staring through the scanned paper, I am speculating it is introducing the new bank/card.
> Google shows the PO Box belonged to First National Bank of Omaha around 2012, but that bank has a different POB number now.


Not in my "Informed Delivery" email this morning. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> Not in my "Informed Delivery" email this morning. Maybe tomorrow!


John and I probably live close to the post office they originated from. We live in the same area.


----------



## Dovecote

AmtrakBlue said:


> Shhhhh I got the same informed delivery too - but wasn't going to say anything till I got it and opened it.
> 
> Mine shows two envelopes which makes me think it is about the CC's because I have both of them.



Add my name and my wife to the Informed Delivery notification list. We will see the contents later!


----------



## pennyk

TinCan782 said:


> Not in my "Informed Delivery" email this morning. Maybe tomorrow!


Not in my "informed delivery" either (in Florida)


----------



## NJCoastExp

Preface with I have the AGR World card.
Got the mailing. New AGR card will be with First National Bank of Omaha. It will be sent out soon with ability to use it on Oct 23 2022. 
I haven’t seen anything official from BOA on end date of earnings but I hope it is after October 15. AU gathering is usually one of 2 annual biggest spends on my card.


----------



## jebr

Nothing AGR related in my Informed Delivery, but I do have another card with FNBO where a mailer is coming today.

I do wonder if I'll somehow get both cards even though I cancelled my old annual-fee card. We shall see...


----------



## JimVB

NJCoastExp said:


> New AGR card will be with First National Bank of Omaha. It will be sent out soon with ability to use it on Oct 23 2022.


So we will get the new card automatically without an opportunity to enjoy a signup bonus on a new card?


----------



## TinCan782

JimVB said:


> So we will get the new card automatically without an opportunity to enjoy a signup bonus on a new card?


It could just be an invitation to apply for the new card rather than the card itself.
I myself, would just as soon get the new card "automatically" without having to do anything.


----------



## jebr

JimVB said:


> So we will get the new card automatically without an opportunity to enjoy a signup bonus on a new card?


Sounds like it if they're sending the new card out automatically. There may be an opt-out provision, but at this point they also don't seem to have launched it for new cardholders yet.


----------



## TinCan782

jebr said:


> Sounds like it if they're sending the new card out automatically. There may be an opt-out provision, but at this point they also don't seem to have launched it for new cardholders yet.


I could see that they might want to get existing cardholders switched over before opening up to a bunch of new applications.


----------



## Freddy320

Just received mail today regarding the new card, looks like Amtrak is going with First National Bank of Omaha. don't know if this is a good or bad thing, I never had any experience with that bank before.


----------



## Freddy320

On the first Page it says Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard members earn 2 points per $1 on Amtrak travel purchases, including onboard purchases, Earn @ points per $1 on dining purchases, Earn 1 point per $1 on all other qualifying purchases, Receive a 10% rebate on Amtrak onboard food and beverage purchases, points never expire as long as your account is open, No limit on how many points you can earn as long as your account is open.


----------



## joelkfla

Freddy320 said:


> On the first Page it says Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard members earn 2 points per $1 on Amtrak travel purchases, including onboard purchases, Earn @ points per $1 on dining purchases, Earn 1 point per $1 on all other qualifying purchases, Receive a 10% rebate on Amtrak onboard food and beverage purchases, points never expire as long as your account is open, No limit on how many points you can earn as long as your account is open.


Did you have BofA's free card, or the $79/yr card?


----------



## Freddy320

The free card I went for, not sure if both types of cards are going to the same bank or what the case is.


----------



## amy1277

joelkfla said:


> Did you have BofA's free card, or the $79/yr card?


I have the $79 World Mastercard and these are the benefits listed in my letter. They’ve added a tier for dining, transit and rideshare. However, it seems that the fee is now $99 annually.


----------



## Railfan1983

My USPS Informed Delivery has me receiving two (for the platinum & world AGR cards) packets from Amtrak Guest Rewards, looks to be hefty and large envelops like I received when I opened the card and it had all the plan details in it. So I guess today will be the day to see what is really going on with AGR Credit Cards. If they switch banks, making me apply for yet another new credit card I will more than likely dip out on AGR. Between Amtrak Operations and the fact I don't need nor want yet another new credit card this may be the final stake for a while.


----------



## Freddy320

oh wow, 99 bucks annually seems steep for me right now, though the rewards seem better. maybe in the next coming months I'll spring for the world Mastercard after getting into a better career.


----------



## paytonc

Registered a new account to report that I saw the same mailer in my Informed Delivery email this morning. Will report back once I get a chance to open it.


----------



## jebr

amy1277 said:


> I have the $79 World Mastercard and these are the benefits listed in my letter. They’ve added a tier for dining, transit and rideshare. However, it seems that the fee is now $99 annually.


Looks like they added an annual lounge pass as well. Okay value for $99, but I have enough AGR points for a while and I don't value the other benefits at $99 for my travel habits


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Will there also be a no-annual-fee version of the new AGR credit card, with lesser rewards?


----------



## TinCan782

amy1277 said:


> I have the $79 World Mastercard and these are the benefits listed in my letter. They’ve added a tier for dining, transit and rideshare. However, it seems that the fee is now $99 annually.


I too have the $79 card. As far as adding transit goes, I was already receiving with BofA 2 points per dollar for my monthly LA Metro TAP card and my Metrolink monthly pass.


----------



## Bob Dylan

JimVB said:


> So we will get the new card automatically without an opportunity to enjoy a signup bonus on a new card?


Let's hope there is a Bonus for Both Cards like the last change from Chase to BOA!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

amy1277 said:


> I have the $79 World Mastercard and these are the benefits listed in my letter. They’ve added a tier for dining, transit and rideshare. However, it seems that the fee is now $99 annually.


You might want to.look into other Cards, there are lots with Better Benefits whether for Points/Mileage or Cash Back.


----------



## TheVig

amy1277 said:


> I have the $79 World Mastercard and these are the benefits listed in my letter. They’ve added a tier for dining, transit and rideshare. However, it seems that the fee is now $99 annually.



Okay great about the tiers. Does the letter say you are getting a new card to replace the current card? Or do you have to apply from scratch?


----------



## Freddy320

On mine away from annual fees it says I'll get a replacement card and have to activate the new card, no mention of applying for a brand-new card. the only thing I'm unclear of is what happens in whole with the Bank of America card? will it be shut down? or will it be turned into a regular Bank of America credit card?


----------



## TinCan782

Picked up this link on FlyerTalk...





Account FAQs - Amtrak Guest Rewards | Card by FNBO







www.card.fnbo.com


----------



## Trollopian

jcastallack said:


> My statement closed 9/4. I hope that doesn't count as September.


Same here. My statement closes today.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

So it sounds like BoA is transferring our AGR CC accounts to FNBO.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Hopefully the new AGR credit cards via FNBO will be opened up to new applications soon.


----------



## JayPea

TinCan782 said:


> It could just be an invitation to apply for the new card rather than the card itself.
> I myself, would just as soon get the new card "automatically" without having to do anything.


I would too. I remember that when having to reapply for the Guest Rewards card when it switched from Chase to BoA, I along with about everyone else was denied the new card while applying online due to some glitch. So, while on an Amtrak vacation, I called to apply, and was accepted. And, when I got back home and picked up my mail that I had the post office keep until I got home, lo and behold, here was another Guest Rewards credit card. Apparently while I was gone, BoA approved my first application they had previously rejected. So I ended up with two cards. That worked fine for awhile, until one of them was continually hacked into and I closed that account.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Hopefully the new AGR credit cards via FNBO will be opened up to new applications soon.


May not open to new applications till mid to late October since the cards will not be useable till 10/23.


----------



## JayPea

Trollopian said:


> Same here. My statement closes today.


Mine closes tomorrow. We shall see what we shall see.


----------



## Chatuchak678

So glad I moved my BoA World card’s credit line to my other BoA cards and closed it last week.

FNBO not only increased the AF but lowered the Mastercard tier from World to a regular one, yikes.


----------



## NorthShore

Freddy320 said:


> Just received mail today regarding the new card, looks like Amtrak is going with First National Bank of Omaha. don't know if this is a good or bad thing, I never had any experience with that bank before.


My initial reaction was, "Who the hell are THEY?!"


----------



## Exvalley

TinCan782 said:


> Picked up this link on FlyerTalk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Account FAQs - Amtrak Guest Rewards | Card by FNBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.card.fnbo.com



This seems like a fairly seamless transition. Kudos to Amtrak and FNBO.


----------



## jebr

NorthShore said:


> My initial reaction was, "Who the hell are THEY?!"


Why they're the First National Bank of Omaha! Home of such wonderful railroads as Union Pacific and the parent company (Berkshire Hathaway) of BNSF!


----------



## joelkfla

I wonder what happens for cardholders who close their account between now and 10/23? I was planning to close my World account to get the fee refund. but I haven't made up my mind whether to do it before my closing date of 9/19 or after. Maybe if I do it after the closing date, BofA will say, "Sorry, we said we'd refund your fee, but we can't because we've given it to new bank." Or maybe they will refund it, and I'll get first year free with the new bank.


----------



## jebr

Chatuchak678 said:


> So glad I moved my BoA World card’s credit line to my other BoA cards and closed it last week.
> 
> FNBO not only increased the AF but lowered the Mastercard tier from World to a regular one, yikes.


I wonder if the render just doesn't show the World logo/text. It would be bizarre for them to not want to get the higher interchange fees from a World MC, especially since they're adding a ride share bonus (World MC comes with a $5 credit after 3 Lyft rides in a month.)


----------



## joelkfla

NorthShore said:


> My initial reaction was, "Who the hell are THEY?!"


Wikipedia says:

"It is the third largest privately held bank subsidiary in the United States with $17 billion in assets and 4320 employees, as part of First National of Nebraska."

And, their "consumer finance operation ... First Bankcard is one of the top three banks serving the credit card needs of other financial institutions." Which is probably why you've never heard of them; they apparently operate mostly behind the scenes.


----------



## D E K E R

JimVB said:


> So we will get the new card automatically without an opportunity to enjoy a signup bonus on a new card?



That would be a shame indeed. Having a chance to earn a nice 20-30K sign up bonus just for applying to the new card company would have been great.


----------



## D E K E R

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Will there also be a no-annual-fee version of the new AGR credit card, with lesser rewards?



According to the FAQ page on the FNBO page that was posted elsewhere in this thread, there will be a no annual fee version of the card.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

D E K E R said:


> That would be a shame indeed. Having a chance to earn a nice 20-30K sign up bonus just for applying to the new card company would have been great.


A similar points bonus for new card applicants (once new applicants are being accepted) would be very nice, too!


----------



## Bonser

jebr said:


> Looks like they added an annual lounge pass as well. Okay value for $99, but I have enough AGR points for a while and I don't value the other benefits at $99 for my travel habits


But couldn't you apply for the regular, no annual fee, Amtrak Mastercard card?


----------



## D E K E R

MccfamschoolMom said:


> A similar points bonus for new card applicants (once new applicants are being accepted) would be very nice, too!



Yes, absolutely. In the Chase > BofA transition, I believe everyone had a chance to apply for a new card with a sign up bonus. The Chase card was changed to a different product.

In this case, it does appear that existing cardholders will be switched over automatically and mailed a replacement FNBO card.


----------



## Brian Battuello

So now we know. I'm surprised that BofA would let the accounts just go away, I guess FNBO is paying them something for the customer base. BofA didn't want the deal with Amtrak and FNBO did. I suspect the "no reapplying" was part of the deal, since you can't reapply for an existing BofA card if you already have one. I have known people to cancel a card and let it cool for a year or two and successfully reapply for the bonus, but hardly seems worth the effort. 

One trick I can do, my spouse and I applied separately to both get the bonus, I can cancel her card and get her as a second name on mine. Will save $99 a year but lose one lounge ticket. Don't see any other advantage to having two accounts. Should have done it years ago. 

Would have been better if they hadn't bumped up the annual fee, but does seem slightly more valuable.


----------



## jebr

Tom Booth said:


> But couldn't you apply for the regular, no annual fee, Amtrak Mastercard card?


I already have the no annual fee one as well and plan to keep it, even if I don't use it much.


----------



## JimVB

From the FAQ: "Please keep using your current Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard for your purchases until 12 p.m. CT. on October 23, 2022." Is that just a request or does it imply that we'll earn points until October 23?


----------



## TinCan782

JimVB said:


> From the FAQ: "Please keep using your current Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard for your purchases until 12 p.m. CT. on October 23, 2022." Is that just a request or does it imply that we'll earn points until October 23?


I read it as the BofA card will generate points until that time.


----------



## PaTrainFan

So the new Premier Card is on par with the B of A World card but with a higher annual fee. The World Card is, what, $79? The new fee is $99. The benefits appear to be the same. I'm guessing that Amtrak will see more revenue from the new arrangement as much of FNBO's revenue likely comes from servicing credit cards, can handle it more efficiently and for them it is a bigger piece of the pie than at B of A.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

JimVB said:


> From the FAQ: "Please keep using your current Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard for your purchases until 12 p.m. CT. on October 23, 2022." Is that just a request or does it imply that we'll earn points until October 23?


That's what I'm wondering too. Like BoA will send over the last points we earn through our Sept statements, and MAYBE FNBO will give us points that we earn in Sept/Oct??


----------



## mgeller

I received the packet today. FNBO is the bank and it sounds like I don't have to qualify or do anything at all, just wait for the replacement. I hope that's all there is to it....


----------



## John Bredin

Brian Battuello said:


> So now we know. I'm surprised that BofA would let the accounts just go away, I guess FNBO is paying them something for the customer base. BofA didn't want the deal with Amtrak and FNBO did. I suspect the "no reapplying" was part of the deal, since you can't reapply for an existing BofA card if you already have one. I have known people to cancel a card and let it cool for a year or two and successfully reapply for the bonus, but hardly seems worth the effort.


I didn't see anything in FNBO's FAQ (linked earlier) that addressed what BofA is doing with the old credit cards. No reapplying, as you say: FNBO's new cards will be sent in October and won't kick in (once activated) until noon Central on October 23, and the BofA card will work (and _presumably_ earn Amtrak points) until then.

Clearly one's BofA AGR card won't be an AGR card at 12:01 p.m. CT 10/23/22. But will it continue as a non-AGR card or just close? I presume FNBO didn't answer that because that's not FNBO's problem.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ok, who wants to Twitter them with our questions about points earnings between now and Oct 23rd? 

twitter.com/FNBO


----------



## chrsjrcj

I received a letter from BoA regarding my AGR card today, except it was only a congratulations on another year and my annual fee will post soon. 

Hope I don’t have to re-pay the AF when the new bank takes over.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

chrsjrcj said:


> I received a letter from BoA regarding my AGR card today, except it was only a congratulations on another year and my annual fee will post soon.
> 
> Hope I don’t have to re-pay the AF when the new bank takes over.


If your new fee will post in October, which I suspect it will, your account should be under FNBO's umbrella by then... My annual fee will post in October and I'm thinking of cancelling my card just before it does. I have both the fee and non-fee cards.


----------



## Bonser

TinCan782 said:


> I read it as the BofA card will generate points until that time.


I'm wondering if the 12 PM is a mistake - that's an odd time to start. Could it be 12 AM? That's the start of a new date.


----------



## NorthShore

TinCan782 said:


> Picked up this link on FlyerTalk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Account FAQs - Amtrak Guest Rewards | Card by FNBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.card.fnbo.com





https://www.card.fnbo.com/landing/amtr




jebr said:


> Why they're the First National Bank of Omaha! Home of such wonderful railroads as Union Pacific and the parent company (Berkshire Hathaway) of BNSF!



So, the first month's balance is being paid, compliments of W.B.?


----------



## TinCan782

Tom Booth said:


> I'm wondering if the 12 PM is a mistake - that's an odd time to start. Could it be 12 AM? That's the start of a new date.


Good point. You know, 12 PM, as in noon, could create problems, in addition to confustion.


----------



## Bonser

TinCan782 said:


> Good point. You know, 12 PM, as in noon, could create problems, in addition to confustion.


Leave it to Amtrak to be 12 hours late!!!


----------



## jebr

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ok, who wants to Twitter them with our questions about points earnings between now and Oct 23rd?
> 
> twitter.com/FNBO


Wouldn't it be the responsibility of BoA (or Amtrak) to post any points on the BoA card? The question would likely be better answered by one of them.


----------



## NorthShore

Tom Booth said:


> I'm wondering if the 12 PM is a mistake - that's an odd time to start. Could it be 12 AM? That's the start of a new date.



What they're saying is, "No free lunch!"


----------



## jacorbett70

A brief AGR CC history from my perspective:

MBNA America (I joined in 2001) had the AGR card to the beginning of 2006.
January 2006- Bank of America bought out MBNA, AGR program continues.
May 2007-BOA program terminated, existing card becomes a BOA WorldPoints Mastercard
Late 2007-Chase issues new AGR Mastercard, application is required for this card. 
Sept 2015-Chase terminates AGR program, existing Mastercard becomes a Chase Freedom VISA card.
Sept 2015-BOA becomes new bank and issues AGR Mastercards (Platinum with no annual fee, or World with $79 annual fee and up to 4000 TQPs for spending). Application is required for this card.
Sept 2022-BOA relationship with AGR ends.
Oct 2022- First National Bank of Omaha (FNBO) will take up the credit card program, existing accounts will be transferred.


----------



## TheVig

Tom Booth said:


> Leave it to Amtrak to be 12 hours late!!!



Center of Excellence


----------



## John Bredin

John Bredin said:


> I didn't see anything in FNBO's FAQ (linked earlier) that addressed what BofA is doing with the old credit cards. No reapplying, as you say: FNBO's new cards will be sent in October and won't kick in (once activated) until noon Central on October 23, and the BofA card will work (and _presumably_ earn Amtrak points) until then.
> 
> Clearly one's BofA AGR card won't be an AGR card at 12:01 p.m. CT 10/23/22. But will it continue as a non-AGR card or just close? I presume FNBO didn't answer that because that's not FNBO's problem.


To follow up on my own post, I called BofA to ask if my BofA AGR card would become a non-AGR card after 10/23 or would close.

The first person I spoke with said the former, and that I would still have the $79 annual fee on the new BofA card. Well, I don't mind the now-$99 annual fee for an AGR card that I'll use daily, but I want my backup card(s) to be fee-free. So that operator said she'd transfer me to sales to pick a new card with no fee.

The second person said that there would NOT automatically be a replacement non-AGR BofA card after 10/23. The account was being transferred from BofA to FNBO and I would still have only one card (FNBO AGR) after 10/23, not two.

I'm going to presume the second person was further up the customer-service ladder and go with his answer.  It has the virtue of being consistent with the FNBO FAQ: use the BofA card until 10/23 and the FNBO card after.


----------



## Joe

Joe said:


> My BofA AGR world card monthly statement ended today, 9-5-22. I will log back in to see what my payment should be in about 4 or 5 days which would be due 10-5-22. I should then see if they close my card or keep it open. I'll keep everyone informed.


Well I got the same letter today that others did, so no new information than what others have said. It did say to keep using the current AGR card until 10-23-22 so I assume it will still earn points until then.


----------



## jcastallack

joelkfla said:


> I wonder what happens for cardholders who close their account between now and 10/23? I was planning to close my World account to get the fee refund. but I haven't made up my mind whether to do it before my closing date of 9/19 or after. Maybe if I do it after the closing date, BofA will say, "Sorry, we said we'd refund your fee, but we can't because we've given it to new bank." Or maybe they will refund it, and I'll get first year free with the new bank.


This is my question as well. BoA's annual fee notice to me this week says it will "bill on your October statement." According to Amtrak I am supposed to hang on until my account is transferred to the new bank but there's no guarantee I'd get my fee back if I do that.


----------



## TinCan782

John Bredin said:


> The second person said that there would NOT automatically be a replacement non-AGR BofA card after 10/23. The account was being transferred from BofA to FNBO and I would still have only one card (FNBO AGR) after 10/23, not two.
> 
> I'm going to presume the second person was further up the customer-service ladder and go with his answer.  It has the virtue of being consistent with the FNBO FAQ: use the BofA card until 10/23 and the FNBO card after.


I get the impression that current balance and all will be transferred over to the new account.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Tom Booth said:


> Leave it to Amtrak to be 12 hours late!!!



Most likely all that documentation was handled by the new bank.


----------



## John Bredin

jcastallack said:


> This is my question as well. BoA's annual fee notice to me this week says it will "bill on your October statement." According to Amtrak I am supposed to hang on until my account is transferred to the new bank but there's no guarantee I'd get my fee back if I do that.


The BofA fee notice also says (on p. 2): 
"We will credit your account for the Annual Fee if you close your account by calling us at 1.888.704.9515 (open 24 hours a day) within 30 days of the mailing of the statement on which your Annual Fee is billed."

Although that doesn't resolve the confusion, because most people wouldn't want to close their account before Oct. 23: they'd definitely have no AGR credit card until FNBO kicks in, and possibly would end up with no AGR credit card if a closed BofA account doesn't carry over to FNBO. 

I would _hope_ that by October BofA would either NOT bill the $79 on its last bill or would have a procedure for waiving the fee without closing the account prematurely.


----------



## Chatuchak678

Some big questions regarding the new card:

- Is the annual fee card still a World Mastercard? Will we lose like Lyft and other World MC benefits?
- are the cards even contactless?
- 5% points rebate is missing?
- What’s wrong with the graphic design team?


----------



## Railfan1983

AmtrakBlue said:


> That's what I'm wondering too. Like BoA will send over the last points we earn through our Sept statements, and MAYBE FNBO will give us points that we earn in Sept/Oct??


Everything up to October 23 will simply be handed over to the new bank. AGR handles the points, not the bank, the bank will report your spending and AGR will apply the appropriate points. The new bank will handle the points reporting after October 23. You will not in essence get double points. So Bank of America will report your spending until the October 23 and AGR will credit the appropriate points, then after 12pm the new bank will begin reporting your spending to AGR.


----------



## Bonser

Railfan1983 said:


> Everything up to October 23 will simply be handed over to the new bank. AGR handles the points, not the bank, the bank will report your spending and AGR will apply the appropriate points. The new bank will handle the points reporting after October 23. You will not in essence get double points. So Bank of America will report your spending until the October 23 and AGR will credit the appropriate points, then after 12pm the new bank will begin reporting your spending to AGR.


That was clear and concise. Thank you


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Side by side comparison
No-Fee card on left, fee card on right


----------



## TEREB

My $79 was charged in May. Will I then be charged $99 in October?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TEREB said:


> My $79 was charged in May. Will I then be charged $99 in October?


Just a guess - they’ll either wait till next May to bill the $99 or they’ll bill you $20 (or prorated amount)


----------



## TEREB

AmtrakBlue said:


> Just a guess - they’ll either wait till next May to bill the $99 or they’ll bill you $20 (or prorated amount)


I hope so. Both are fair. Either way I’ll still pay the $99 whether they charge it now or later. 
I’ll be paying off 3 cruises between November and January. Can’t beat double points for travel.


----------



## plane2train

The accrual rate on these cards is still subpar vs other card programs that give you 3x points on dining and travel, for example. The top-tier cards offer even more. I do wonder if AGR/FNBO should offer a top-tier card in the $300 range that offers a better accrual rate, a few free upgrades a year and unlimited access to lounges, as many airlines offer such a tier.


----------



## jebr

plane2train said:


> The accrual rate on these cards is still subpar vs other card programs that give you 3x points on dining and travel, for example. The top-tier cards offer even more. I do wonder if AGR/FNBO should offer a top-tier card in the $300 range that offers a better accrual rate, a few free upgrades a year and unlimited access to lounges, as many airlines offer such a tier.



None of the cobrand cards for the 4 largest US airlines (Delta, United, AA, and Southwest) offer a non-airline bonus category that earns higher than 2x, at least when I took a quick look today (including checking both banks that offer AA cards.) There are some credit cards that earn 3x or higher on select spend categories that can be transferred into specific airlines, but those don't offer any real airline-specific benefits. Amtrak's offering seems to be firmly in line with what airlines offer on their cobranded cards.

It would be nice to see one that had an unlimited lounge pass as part of it, though maybe Amtrak's worried about that being abused (either by someone who commutes on Amtrak daily or by people buying refundable tickets, getting into the lounge, and then cancelling the ticket.) I don't think it'd wind up being that big of a deal (a daily commuter probably gets up to Select+ already, and a competent IT system should be able to pick up someone cancelling tickets frequently after entering a lounge.)


----------



## plane2train

jebr said:


> None of the cobrand cards for the 4 largest US airlines (Delta, United, AA, and Southwest) offer a non-airline bonus category that earns higher than 2x, at least when I took a quick look today (including checking both banks that offer AA cards.) There are some credit cards that earn 3x or higher on select spend categories that can be transferred into specific airlines, but those don't offer any real airline-specific benefits. Amtrak's offering seems to be firmly in line with what airlines offer on their cobranded cards.
> 
> It would be nice to see one that had an unlimited lounge pass as part of it, though maybe Amtrak's worried about that being abused (either by someone who commutes on Amtrak daily or by people buying refundable tickets, getting into the lounge, and then cancelling the ticket.) I don't think it'd wind up being that big of a deal (a daily commuter probably gets up to Select+ already, and a competent IT system should be able to pick up someone cancelling tickets frequently after entering a lounge.)


I was referring to bank cards earning 3x points that you can then transfer to the carrier of your choice or use for other travel or cash back. Amtrak competes against all cards in that regard and not just those that are carrier-specific. I think that giving people unlimited lounge access would definitely require that a ticket for same-day travel/arrival be purchased, since you can simply walk into an Amtrak lounge within having been through security.


----------



## Trollopian

Very wonky concern...but I wonder what effect this'll have on AGR cardholders' FICO (credit) scores? One major factor in the score is age or duration of account. Having owned a card for a long time and paid it faithfully is a plus; opening a new account is a minus, as is closing a longstanding account. If the new Bank of Omaha card is treated as a continuation of the old, good. Ditto whatever non-branded Mastercard BoA may switch us to. Otherwise, this seems like an unfair hit that might affect holders' mortgage quotes, insurance premiums, rental applications, all kinds of things that probably shouldn't use FICO scores but do.


----------



## plane2train

Devil's Advocate said:


> Most transfer partners have devalued their points so much that it's no longer worth converting using the standard Chase ratio. I assume they do this in response to manufactured spending and aggressive churn but it's become a vicious cycle that no longer rewards actual travel. These days I mainly transfer to Hyatt since US hotels are excessively priced and everything else makes my points seem worthless.


The exception to this is business class travel. When transferring Chase points, you can often get 5-6x the 1:1 ratio on those tickets. However, that wouldn’t have much value if you only travel domestically.


----------



## TinCan782

TinCan782 said:


> Good point. You know, 12 PM, as in noon, could create problems, in addition to confustion.


To add to the confusion, that is 12:00 Central Time. That means 10 AM for me!
How many will miss that?


----------



## jebr

plane2train said:


> I was referring to bank cards earning 3x points that you can then transfer to the carrier of your choice or use for other travel or cash back. Amtrak competes against all cards in that regard and not just those that are carrier-specific.



I still think it makes more sense to compare them to what's offered for cobranded cards, versus large bank cards with transferable currencies. The cobranded cards are meant to build loyalty, not just maximize points earnings, and offer many carrier-specific benefits that the bank cards with transferable currencies don't. Particularly in the ~$99 range, the options are basically cards that will offer a bit better earning rates plus the option to transfer, or the carrier-specific card with a bit weaker earning but helpful perks when traveling. There's also the TQP boost for those who value that.

I think Amtrak's better strategy would be to see about partnering up with a bank or two to be added to their transfer partner base, rather than try and fit too much into a cobranded card. I wouldn't be surprised if the transition to FNBO might enable that - I could see Amtrak wanting to get rid of a "non-compete" clause so that they can cash in on transfers from multiple large card issuers. There's almost certainly money to be made there, and might get people interested in taking Amtrak that otherwise wouldn't have considered it.


----------



## joelkfla

plane2train said:


> I was referring to bank cards earning 3x points that you can then transfer to the carrier of your choice or use for other travel or cash back. Amtrak competes against all cards in that regard and not just those that are carrier-specific. I think that giving people unlimited lounge access would definitely require that a ticket for same-day travel/arrival be purchased, since you can simply walk into an Amtrak lounge within having been through security.


Are you taking into account the fact that AGR points are worth between 2 and 2.5 cents (varying by fare class and other eligible discounts), whereas cashback is generally worth 1 cent?


----------



## MARC Rider

Note that they don't show any limit on accrual of TQP given at the rate of 1,000 TQP for $5,000 spend. (This is for the fee card.) The current card limits you to 4,000 TQP a year on the first $20,000 of card spend. If this is true (and I suspect there may be an oversight here), then I could spend the usual $40,000 a year or so I spend on credit cards and get 8,000 TQP, making it a whole lot easier to qualify for Select Plus. Even the 4,000 TQP makes it easier for me to reach Select Plus. This is advantageous for me, given that I travel a lot through Washington, Philadelphia, New York, and Boston not in sleepers, so the lounge access is a real benefit. The extra one-class upgrade coupons are nice, too, as I can use them for Acela First Class, each one being worth $100 to $150, sometimes more depending on the fare spread between Acela First and Acela Business.


----------



## jebr

joelkfla said:


> Are you taking into account the fact that AGR points are worth between 2 and 2.5 cents (varying by fare class and other eligible discounts), whereas cashback is generally worth 1 cent?



Some credit cards offer the ability to transfer points into other programs instead of strictly use them for cash back. For example, I have the Capital One Venture X, and I can transfer those points to different airlines or hotels. I've transferred my Capital One points over to Virgin Red and booked a trip through their partnerships over to Europe for 15,000 points each way/30,000 round trip - where a similar flight on any airline from MSP is easily $600+, and often doesn't include a checked bag (whereas the points booking does.)


----------



## dlagrua

Received an envelope with new Amtrak Guest Rewards info today that introduced the Guest Rewards Preferred 
Mastercard at the yearly fee of $99. Pretty much what we had with B of A -3 pts on Amtrak purchases but now 2 points on all travel related stuff. What is unclear is that they specify 1 point everything else on "qualifying purchases" whatever that means. Didn't see anything that they include car rental coverage. It said that new credit cards will be sent and to use them beginning Oct 23rd.


----------



## Ryan

Thank you for confirming what the rest of us have been discussing for the last three pages. You may want to read up on them and catch up.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

BTW, the fee card is a World Mastercard. There's a sheet in the envelope addressing those benefits.


----------



## TheVig

The travel category is lot more broad on the new AF card compared to the old.


----------



## Railfan1983

Trollopian said:


> Very wonky concern...but I wonder what effect this'll have on AGR cardholders' FICO (credit) scores? One major factor in the score is age or duration of account. Having owned a card for a long time and paid it faithfully is a plus; opening a new account is a minus, as is closing a longstanding account. If the new Bank of Omaha card is treated as a continuation of the old, good. Ditto whatever non-branded Mastercard BoA may switch us to. Otherwise, this seems like an unfair hit that might affect holders' mortgage quotes, insurance premiums, rental applications, all kinds of things that probably shouldn't use FICO scores but do.


To me this sounds like an even hand off, the only thing that will change on a credit report will be the owner of said debt. Much like when your mortgage gets sold to a new loan holder, nothing on the report changes except the name of the debt holder.


----------



## Michigan Mom

Well... now we now know why BoA was not being forthcoming with new information (and still are not). It wasn't their decision, and they certainly didn't want to panic cardholders and have them stop using the card prematurely, or even cancel the accounts altogether.
From the bank side, it's a no-brainer. They collect fees, not just the membership fee on the paid card, but whatever the percentage is they get from every purchase. From there the points are transferred to Amtrak, who does all the work administering the rewards side. (We had some related discussion on this, or on another thread, about who awarded "bonus" points and I was of the opinion that was on the Amtrak side).
Wondering about what is up for negotiation... we know the banks take a cut of every charge, but what about their partners? Does Amtrak get a better deal with the new bank? Hope so.


----------



## TheVig

Michigan Mom said:


> Well... now we now know why BoA was not being forthcoming with new information (and still are not). It wasn't their decision, and they certainly didn't want to panic cardholders and have them stop using the card prematurely, or even cancel the accounts altogether.
> From the bank side, it's a no-brainer. They collect fees, not just the membership fee on the paid card, but whatever the percentage is they get from every purchase. From there the points are transferred to Amtrak, who does all the work administering the rewards side. (We had some related discussion on this, or on another thread, about who awarded "bonus" points and I was of the opinion that was on the Amtrak side).
> Wondering about what is up for negotiation... we know the banks take a cut of every charge, but what about their partners? Does Amtrak get a better deal with the new bank? Hope so.



Both Amtrak and the bank make money.

BofA is also making money on this deal to some degree. Since us existing card holders are getting moved to FNBO, along with our existing credit lines, means FNBO paid BofA for the portfolio of current card holders. So like it or not, some thanks are due to BofA for willing to sell. They could have refused, and that would left the new bank with the task of rebuilding the card base from scratch, and Amtrak crossing their fingers, hoping for large numbers of new card approvals.


----------



## Joe from PA

My card does not have a yearly fee. Why do some cards have a fee?


----------



## fhussain44

What will be signup bonus with this new card? And any speculation if it will be churnable like the BA one?


----------



## TinCan782

Joe from PA said:


> My card does not have a yearly fee. Why do some cards have a fee?


There two cards, one with a fee and one without a fee. The fee card provides better benefits (points earnings, etc.).


----------



## TinCan782

fhussain44 said:


> What will be signup bonus with this new card? And any speculation if it will be churnable like the BA one?


Right now, existing card holders are being converted to the new card. effective October 23. No sign-up (application) required. The mailing you see discussed above is for existing cardholders.
It is unknown what will be offered when new applications are being accepted.


----------



## Michigan Mom

TheVig said:


> Both Amtrak and the bank make money.
> 
> BofA is also making money on this deal to some degree. Since us existing card holders are getting moved to FNBO, along with our existing credit lines, means FNBO paid BofA for the portfolio of current card holders. So like it or not, some thanks are due to BofA for willing to sell. They could have refused, and that would left the new bank with the task of rebuilding the card base from scratch, and Amtrak crossing their fingers, hoping for large numbers of new card approvals.


Hard to say if they could have refused, or if, in the event they did, for how long. It depends on the terms of whatever agreement they had. Maybe it was for a set number of years, maybe reviewable annually, maybe it could be terminated by either side with XX notice to the other side, etc. I can't imagine that these and other terms were not spelled out in the contract, those legal departments have to earn a living ya know.


----------



## TC_NYC

AmtrakBlue said:


> Side by side comparison
> No-Fee card on left, fee card on right
> 
> View attachment 29581


I think this is a big change for the lounge passes. Previously the lounge pass was just for signing up for the card, it appears now that the card will get a lounge pass on every anniversary, a big upgrade given the new lounge at NYP.


----------



## pennyk

I have yet to received the packet from AGR announcing the new card that many members received in the last 2 days. I have the fee card with a closing date of yesterday. Anyone else with the fee card not receive a packet yet?


----------



## jis

pennyk said:


> I have yet to received the packet from AGR announcing the new card that many members received in the last 2 days. I have the fee card with a closing date of yesterday. Anyone else with the fee card not receive a packet yet?


I haven't seen mine yet, but it may very well be sitting in my PO Box which I have not checked in a few days.


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> I haven't seen mine yet, but it may very well be sitting in my PO Box which I have not checked in a few days.


Haven't seen mine yet either. Not in today's (9/8) "Informed Delivery".


----------



## TinCan782

pennyk said:


> I have yet to received the packet from AGR announcing the new card that many members received in the last 2 days. I have the fee card with a closing date of yesterday. Anyone else with the fee card not receive a packet yet?


Haven't seen mine yet either. Not in today's (9/8) "Informed Delivery".


----------



## pennyk

TinCan782 said:


> Haven't seen mine yet either. Not in today's (9/8) "Informed Delivery".


Thanks for your reply. I do not feel so left out yet.


----------



## joelkfla

pennyk said:


> I have yet to received the packet from AGR announcing the new card that many members received in the last 2 days. I have the fee card with a closing date of yesterday. Anyone else with the fee card not receive a packet yet?


Me too. It's not unusual for mass mailings to be sent out over a period of several days. Often, there's no apparent logic behind whose gets sent first.


----------



## MARC Rider

pennyk said:


> I have yet to received the packet from AGR announcing the new card that many members received in the last 2 days. I have the fee card with a closing date of yesterday. Anyone else with the fee card not receive a packet yet?


I got my packet announcing the new card. By the way, my fee on the existing card posted in August.


----------



## Barb Stout

Have any of you who have received the letter about the FNBO card have only the no-fee card? I ask this because my sister has the fee card and got the letter and I have the no-fee card and have not gotten a letter. It is not clear to me reading this thread if anyone who has only the no-fee card has received the letter. I am wondering if I should, in the meantime, switch to a credit card where I get points with a certain hotel chain.


----------



## Ryan

Barb Stout said:


> Have any of you who have received the letter about the FNBO card have only the no-fee card? I ask this because my sister has the fee card and got the letter and I have the no-fee card and have not gotten a letter. It is not clear to me reading this thread if anyone who has only the no-fee card has received the letter. I am wondering if I should, in the meantime, switch to a credit card where I get points with a certain hotel chain.





joelkfla said:


> It's not unusual for mass mailings to be sent out over a period of several days. Often, there's no apparent logic behind whose gets sent first.



Someone posted a copy of the no-fee package, so some of them have gone out.


----------



## TheVig

Barb Stout said:


> Have any of you who have received the letter about the FNBO card have only the no-fee card? I ask this because my sister has the fee card and got the letter and I have the no-fee card and have not gotten a letter. It is not clear to me reading this thread if anyone who has only the no-fee card has received the letter. I am wondering if I should, in the meantime, switch to a credit card where I get points with a certain hotel chain.



I have both cards. I got a letter for each card yesterday.


----------



## JayPea

I haven't got anything yet, and I have the card with the yearly fee. I feel so left out.


----------



## Dovecote

Barb Stout said:


> Have any of you who have received the letter about the FNBO card have only the no-fee card? I ask this because my sister has the fee card and got the letter and I have the no-fee card and have not gotten a letter. It is not clear to me reading this thread if anyone who has only the no-fee card has received the letter. I am wondering if I should, in the meantime, switch to a credit card where I get points with a certain hotel chain.



My wife and I both have the no fee card and received the letter on Tuesday. Ironically we already have a FNBO cobranded card. We are thinking about, if possible, decline the new Amtrak card due to having a FNBO card already. Then maybe months later apply for a new Amtrak FNBO card in hopes of snatching bonus points for joining. Perhaps wishful thinking on our part. Time will tell!


----------



## Railroad Bill

pennyk said:


> I have yet to received the packet from AGR announcing the new card that many members received in the last 2 days. I have the fee card with a closing date of yesterday. Anyone else with the fee card not receive a packet yet?


Also have a fee card and wife has no fee card. Neither have received any packet on the new card


----------



## gregg_vw

pennyk said:


> I have yet to received the packet from AGR announcing the new card that many members received in the last 2 days. I have the fee card with a closing date of yesterday. Anyone else with the fee card not receive a packet yet?


I've seen nothing about it either.


----------



## joelkfla

Strangely, there are 2 envelopes on my Informed Delivery this morning, and I only have the $79/yr card. I'm curious to see what's in them, but my mail doesn't get delivered until around 4pm. 

Or maybe the USPS messed up and photographed the same one twice.


----------



## pennyk

joelkfla said:


> Strangely, there are 2 envelopes on my Informed Delivery this morning, and I only have the $79/yr card. I'm curious to see what's in them, but my mail doesn't get delivered until around 4pm.
> 
> Or maybe the USPS messed up and photographed the same one twice.


I have one envelope in my Informed Delivery and my mail can arrive any time between noon and 6pm.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I have an offering to apply for either the fee or the no-fee cards. Then just now I got a letter from Amtrak announcing "Exciting Changes" and "Great News!" I haven't read it all, but the first page says that in a few weeks I will receive a new card to replace my current card. It seems I won't have to apply for the new card.


----------



## TinCan782

"Informed Delivery" shows the mailing arriving today for both my wife and myself.


----------



## Railfan1983

Barb Stout said:


> Have any of you who have received the letter about the FNBO card have only the no-fee card? I ask this because my sister has the fee card and got the letter and I have the no-fee card and have not gotten a letter. It is not clear to me reading this thread if anyone who has only the no-fee card has received the letter. I am wondering if I should, in the meantime, switch to a credit card where I get points with a certain hotel chain.


Every current card holder will get a packet with the new information. I received two because I have both cards still.


----------



## pennyk

pennyk said:


> I have one envelope in my Informed Delivery and my mail can arrive any time between noon and 6pm.


Packet arrived today


----------



## PaulM

Barb Stout said:


> Have any of you who have received the letter about the FNBO card have only the no-fee card? I ask this because my sister has the fee card and got the letter and I have the no-fee card and have not gotten a letter. It is not clear to me reading this thread if anyone who has only the no-fee card has received the letter.


I have the fee card; my wife the no-fee. We both got the packet on the same day. Her packet clearly says no-fee.


----------



## TinCan782

PaulM said:


> I have the fee card; my wife the no-fee. We both got the packet on the same day. Her packet clearly says no-fee.


Correct, like the BofA card, the new one will have both fee and no-fee versions


----------



## joelkfla

joelkfla said:


> Strangely, there are 2 envelopes on my Informed Delivery this morning, and I only have the $79/yr card. I'm curious to see what's in them, but my mail doesn't get delivered until around 4pm.
> 
> Or maybe the USPS messed up and photographed the same one twice.


So mail finally showed up late just before 6 today. I only got one packet, for the fee card. The 2 photos on Informed Delivery were indeed a USPS foul-up.

Since I had planned to transition to the no-fee card, I guess I'll have to cancel my BofA card and apply for the new no-fee card when it goes public. I might get bonus points if they're offered, but I wouldn't be surprised if recent BofA AGR cardholders are excluded from any bonus offer.


----------



## Dovecote

As I indicated in a previous post, I might opt out of this offer. Since I already have an FNBO account I called the FNBO Customer Service line to discuss this matter. The knowledgeable rep said in order to opt out on the AGR FNBO credit card call 855-489-6174. This is an automated line that is identified as “Amtrak Guest Rewards Credit Card Change In Terms Notification Line”. After an introductory spiel you have the option to opt out of the offer. Opting out is final however so it is best to think this decision out before doing so.


----------



## joelkfla

Dovecote said:


> As I indicated in a previous post, I might opt out of this offer. Since I already have an FNBO account I called the FNBO Customer Service line to discuss this matter. The knowledgeable rep said in order to opt out on the AGR FNBO credit card call 855-489-6174. This is an automated line that is identified as “Amtrak Guest Rewards Credit Card Change In Terms Notification Line”. After an introductory spiel you have the option to opt out of the offer. Opting out is final however so it is best to think this decision out before doing so.


That same number (which is shown in the "Important Changes" section of the mailed notice) also has an option to speak to a Customer Service Rep.


----------



## TinCan782

Looking through the fine print - Terms and Conditions, Bonus Earnings: Amtrak will award 1,000 TQP for every $5,000 in Net Purchases.
That is the same as the outgoing World Card. EXCEPT, what I do NOT see is the 4,000 TQP annual limit!
I guess there is no TQP limit with the new Preferred card!


----------



## JimVB

I received letters for both the fee and no fee cards even though I cancelled the fee version a couple months ago. So I assume I will still be sent both cards. Are we confident that all purchases between now and October 23 will earn AGR points?


----------



## TinCan782

JimVB said:


> I received letters for both the fee and no fee cards even though I cancelled the fee version a couple months ago. So I assume I will still be sent both cards. Are we confident that all purchases between now and October 23 will earn AGR points?


I believe so. I don't have any reason to believe otherwise.


----------



## PaTrainFan

A nicely done summary of the new card, what changes (very little) and what doesnt, from The Points Guy.









Changes are coming to the Amtrak credit cards. Here's what you need to know - The Points Guy


If you have an Amtrak Guest Rewards credit card from Bank of America, keep an eye on your mailbox. Over the past 24 hours, cardholders have received notice




thepointsguy.com


----------



## Palmland

Good summary but still not sure what happens to existing BofA card. I’m assuming it will still be valid after 10/23 but no longer earn points. I hope so as I have a bunch of repetitive payment accounts tied to it (streaming, newspapers, phone, etc). It will take a while to transition those to the new card and that can’t start until we actually get it next month.


----------



## pennyk

Palmland said:


> Good summary but still not sure what happens to existing BofA card. I’m assuming it will still be valid after 10/23 but no longer earn points. I hope so as I have a bunch of repetitive payment accounts tied to it (streaming, newspapers, phone, etc). It will take a while to transition those to the new card and that can’t start until we actually get it next month.


I am making the assumption that the BOA card will not be valid after 10/23. After hearing the rumor of the change, I switched my automatic payments to another credit card.


----------



## Trogdor

If they are automatically switching people to the new FNBO card, I don’t see how they could automatically keep the BofA card open as well. Fundamentally, these are credit accounts, and I’m under the impression that a bank can’t just automatically open a new credit account/credit line. That’s why, in the past when accounts remained open after AGR switched, you had to apply for the new card. It’s not about the points earnings, it’s about there being an open credit account on your record and all of the obligations and other stuff that comes with it. A bank can transfer your account to another bank (as is being done here), but they can’t just open another one in your name.


----------



## Palmland

pennyk said:


> I am making the assumption that the BOA card will not be valid after 10/23.


You and @Trogdor are correct. BofA just confirmed the card is officially dead as of 10/23. Now for a fun day transferring account payments to a new card. Think I will use one that is likely to have more stability- a Chase hotel card.


----------



## jis

Palmland said:


> You and @Trogdor are correct. BofA just confirmed the card is officially dead as of 10/23. Now for a fun day transferring account payments to a new card. Think I will use one that is likely to have more stability- a Chase hotel card.


Indeed! I moved my stuff to my Chase Sapphire Reserve Card


----------



## Brian Battuello

Just cancelled my spouse's card and added her as a name on mine. We had to do it by phone since they conveniently forget to have a "cancel account" button on the webpage. The agent said he understood and politely didn't even try to upsell her on another BofA card.


----------



## Palmland

jis said:


> ndeed! I moved mys tuff to my Chase Sapphire Reserve Card


Interesting. I wondered about that card as it gets a top rating from ‘The Points Guy’. Somehow it’s always seemed better to me to have the card linked directly to the airline or hotel you want. Do you find any downside to using it in terms of hotel/airline perks or points?


----------



## jis

Palmland said:


> Interesting. I wondered about that card as it gets a top rating from ‘The Points Guy’. Somehow it’s always seemed better to me to have the card linked directly to the airline or hotel you want. Do you find any downside to using it in terms of hotel/airline perks or points?


I generally use it as the fall back card, as in this case. I have a huge stash of points there which I typically use to drain for buying intercontinental business class tickets on various airlines. Most hotels I use their affinity cards, and Amtrak I would use their card normally but it changes too often for me to bother with it anymore. I don't travel that much by Amtrak since moving to Florida too.


----------



## Trollopian

I'm feeling lonely 'cause I have heard nothing about the switch, from either BoA or FNBO, by either email or snail mail (via "Informed Delivery" or actual delivery...some mailpieces disappear in between, no joke). Literally nothing, except what I've learned on Amtrak Unlimited. Am I worried? Not yet.


----------



## MarkInAustin

Palmland said:


> Good summary but still not sure what happens to existing BofA card. I’m assuming it will still be valid after 10/23 but no longer earn points. I hope so as I have a bunch of repetitive payment accounts tied to it (streaming, newspapers, phone, etc). It will take a while to transition those to the new card and that can’t start until we actually get it next month.


We are in the same position. I will try to get every repeating payment transferred as soon as the new card is activated - but there will be some unavoidable glitches.


----------



## Palmland

MarkInAustin said:


> We are in the same position. I will try to get every repeating payment transferred as soon as the new card is activated - but there will be some unavoidable glitches


It wasn't as hard as I thought. It only took about an hour to transfer 9 accounts to a Chase card. So everything should be switched before the deadline. I'll only use the new card for travel (other than air and hotel), dining, and maybe an occasional big ticket purchase.


----------



## TinCan782

Trollopian said:


> I'm feeling lonely 'cause I have heard nothing about the switch, from either BoA or FNBO, by either email or snail mail (via "Informed Delivery" or actual delivery...some mailpieces disappear in between, no joke). Literally nothing, except what I've learned on Amtrak Unlimited. Am I worried? Not yet.


We finally got ours in the mail yesterday. It'll show up!


----------



## Chatter163

Palmland said:


> You and @Trogdor are correct. BofA just confirmed the card is officially dead as of 10/23. Now for a fun day transferring account payments to a new card. Think I will use one that is likely to have more stability- a Chase hotel card.


Would you please direct us to this BOA confirmation? Thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Chatter163 said:


> Would you please direct us to this BOA confirmation? Thanks.


Well, you can't have your cake and eat it too. Or, in this case, you can't have your carriage and pumpkin too. At the stroke of noon central time, you AGR card converts from a BoA carriage to and FNBO pumpkin. (no, not saying BoA was better than FNBO, just using an analogy that uses a time cutoff).


----------



## Palmland

Chatter163 said:


> Would you please direct us to this BOA confirmation? Thanks.


Sorry, it was a phone conversation with a BofA credit card rep who seemed quite knowledgeable.


----------



## joelkfla

Chatter163 said:


> Would you please direct us to this BOA confirmation? Thanks.


FNBO is preserving your existing credit limit and renewal date, so your credit line is just shifting from one bank to another. If BofA kept your account open, in effect it would be doubling your credit line.


----------



## jebr

Palmland said:


> Interesting. I wondered about that card as it gets a top rating from ‘The Points Guy’. Somehow it’s always seemed better to me to have the card linked directly to the airline or hotel you want. Do you find any downside to using it in terms of hotel/airline perks or points?


I'll quickly note that "The Points Guy" makes much of their money from referrals, so they'll often brag up cards more than they're really useful for.

The biggest downside to me is that you don't get any of the ancillary benefits that you would with the cobranded card. So, for example, with the Reserve you won't get free checked bags on United with the card, or United lounge access. I think you also have to transfer in 1,000 point increments, but it's been a while. On the plus side it's quite flexible, so you're not tied into one program. All depends on what your priorities are.


----------



## jis

The Chase points are worth much more if the travel booking is arranged through their concierge service, as compared to merely transferring them to some other program.

Then again, I have no idea what it takes to not be able to check a couple of bags for free on United, so I am no expert when it comes to that


----------



## Herb

AmtrakBlue said:


> Shhhhh I got the same informed delivery too - but wasn't going to say anything till I got it and opened it.
> 
> Mine shows two envelopes which makes me think it is about the CC's because I have both of them.


I have both cards too. I opened each one and read all the document. I’m going to keep the Mastercard not the Preferred Mastercard cause I don’t travel that much and see no need to pay $99 just to get one upgrade and one companion coupon. 
What not reported is the Foreign transaction fees. I’m the Cardmember Agreement #10 says “We May charge a foreign transaction fee…”, in the first sentence. The second sentence reads “The amount of this fee is listed in the Schedule.” Looking for this Schedule I found one page that lists fees. No mention of F.T.F.
The same documents can’t for the Preferred Mastercard and there is the same wording about F.T.F. , yet again no fee listed. Also my offer shows the preferred card at 3% more for APR, along with the $99 yearly fee. 
Just a bit too much.


----------



## Winecliff Station

Just got both envelopes yesterday, for hubby's account and mine on the fee cards. I noticed the bonuses list round trip companion coupons. I have never been able to use companion coupons for a round trip, only one-way travel so maybe this is an additional perk?


----------



## toddinde

Joe from PA said:


> My card does not have a yearly fee. Why do some cards have a fee?


Most credit cards that are associated with a transportation company and come with benefits and accrue points have fees. Airline credit cards have varying fees depending on the level of benefits; free checked bag, number of points earned per mile traveled or dollar spent, access to clubs, etc.


----------



## TinCan782

MarkInAustin said:


> We are in the same position. I will try to get every repeating payment transferred as soon as the new card is activated - but there will be some unavoidable glitches.


Just don't jump the gun and change payments to the new card that come due before the 23rd!


----------



## JayPea

I haven't got any envelopes yet. Normally I wouldn't be concerned, but I'm less than impressed with the local yokels who deliver the mail here. Their delivery service is, shall we say, less than exemplary. With them, I might or might not get it. Regarding having to change credit card information for my accounts, I just had to do that a couple of months ago when my Guest Rewards card was compromised and had to get a new card. I should be in good practice when i have to do it all over again.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Palmland said:


> Good summary but still not sure what happens to existing BofA card. I’m assuming it will still be valid after 10/23 but no longer earn points. I hope so as I have a bunch of repetitive payment accounts tied to it (streaming, newspapers, phone, etc). It will take a while to transition those to the new card and that can’t start until we actually get it next month.


Ditto!


----------



## TheVig

Dovecote said:


> As I indicated in a previous post, I might opt out of this offer. Since I already have an FNBO account I called the FNBO Customer Service line to discuss this matter. The knowledgeable rep said in order to opt out on the AGR FNBO credit card call 855-489-6174. This is an automated line that is identified as “Amtrak Guest Rewards Credit Card Change In Terms Notification Line”. After an introductory spiel you have the option to opt out of the offer. *Opting out is final however so it is best to think this decision out before doing so.*



Exactly. Regardless of how good one's credit may be or perceived to be, there is NO guarantee you will get approved for the new cards issued by FNBO.


----------



## highfalutin

Previously I've gotten two companion coupons per year with my card, and the new card will give me one "round-trip" companion coupon. Is this different? I haven't had a chance to use the coupons before, so maybe they were "one-way" and I just didn't realize it.


----------



## dwebarts

jebr said:


> I'll quickly note that "The Points Guy" makes much of their money from referrals, so they'll often brag up cards more than they're really useful for.
> 
> The biggest downside to me is that you don't get any of the ancillary benefits that you would with the cobranded card. So, for example, with the Reserve you won't get free checked bags on United with the card, or United lounge access. I think you also have to transfer in 1,000 point increments, but it's been a while. On the plus side it's quite flexible, so you're not tied into one program. All depends on what your priorities are.


Exactly. I use my hotel card for rooms, airline cards for flights, and my Reserve for restaurants (major use) and as a backup for hotels and flights on brands other than my main hotel and airline cards.


----------



## Winecliff Station

highfalutin said:


> Previously I've gotten two companion coupons per year with my card, and the new card will give me one "round-trip" companion coupon. Is this different? I haven't had a chance to use the coupons before, so maybe they were "one-way" and I just didn't realize it.



Ah, maybe that’s what happened, they’ve gone from two one-way coupons to a single round trip. Not as useful because sometimes we only book one way.


----------



## Laser1987

Got a letter from FNBO today. After a brief review, found the new benefits of the card are:

1. 2 Points for $1 on dining, transit, and rideshare.
2. Anniversary Station Lounge Pass.

With the annual FEE BUMP UP to $99!


----------



## Michigan Mom

What about the preferred method of payment stored on the Amtrak app/website? Will that be changed over for us or will we have to update that as well.


----------



## TinCan782

Michigan Mom said:


> What about the preferred method of payment stored on the Amtrak app/website? Will that be changed over for us or will we have to update that as well.


I would plan on updating that yourself; at least check.
I don't think Amtrak will know the new CC account number.


----------



## Green Maned Lion

dwebarts said:


> Exactly. I use my hotel card for rooms, airline cards for flights, and my Reserve for restaurants (major use) and as a backup for hotels and flights on brands other than my main hotel and airline cards.


I’ve been using my AGR card exclusively or almost so basically since my credit finally got good enough to qualify for it. I have an Amex Green card I use for one recurring expense, I use my ConocoPhilips card for gas (25 cents/gal off cash price, and Conoco/Philips 66 stations are already usually the cheapest around in my area and TopTier qualified to boot), my Apple Card for Apple purchases and usually also to handle watch purchases because it’s a monthly cycle so I know if I arrange for the purchase of a watch on the first, I have 60 days to get the money in order- I’m a watch collector), and my Boscov’s card for Boscov’s purchases, but the rest I simply cycle one charge a year on to keep all dozen or so current.

When I read the rumors that Amtrak might not have successfully found (or endeavored to find) a BOA replacement I discussed the idea of upgrading my Amex to platinum with my wife, but I’m happy there is still an AGR card. It has paid for transportation for almost all my major vacations basically since I got it. And I almost never otherwise ride Amtrak.


----------



## MarkInAustin

We received our packet Friday. Much is explained. I suggest careful reading to everyone.

The point system appears more favorable. Lots of updating to do for recurring payments and the like left for all of us to sort on October 23.


----------



## Railspike

I may have missed this in the thread, but if I cancel my wife's BOA AMTK card and one of my BOA AMTK cards before Oct 23rd (to avoid the annual fee), will the points in our AGR account still transfer to FNBO?


----------



## TinCan782

Railspike said:


> I may have missed this in the thread, but if I cancel my wife's BOA AMTK card and one of my BOA AMTK cards before Oct 23rd (to avoid the annual fee), will the points in our AGR account still transfer to FNBO?


Any points you have in your AGR account will remain the same. Once in your account the points are yours.
The credit card (old or new) has nothing to do with your point balance.


----------



## joelkfla

Railspike said:


> I may have missed this in the thread, but if I cancel my wife's BOA AMTK card and one of my BOA AMTK cards before Oct 23rd (to avoid the annual fee), will the points in our AGR account still transfer to FNBO?





TinCan782 said:


> Any points you have in your AGR account will remain the same. Once in your account the points are yours.
> The credit card (old or new) has nothing to do with your point balance.


As for purchases made in the billing cycle during which you cancel, which have not yet been credited on the AGR account, I think that is unknown at this time. The Terms & Conditions say that your account must be open and in good standing to receive points.

If you're in that situation, feel free to call BofA and ask. I've talked to them a couple of times about the conversion, and they've been straightforward and unbiased by the potential closing of the account.


----------



## JayPea

According to Informed Delivery, I should receive my info today, should being the key word. As I indicated earlier, I don't exactly trust our local mail delivery service. BTW, living the sheltered life I do , I'd never heard of Informed Delivery until this thread. Wish I'd had it sooner; that way I could have notified the post office when I didn't get something I was supposed to, which has happened more times than I've liked. As for the card, I use the Guest Rewards card almost exclusively. Almost all of my travel is done by Amtrak and it pays to get points for travel, as I wouldn't be able to afford to go too far without them, especially with the way sleeper prices have risen. I do have a couple of cards I keep in reserve for emergencies too.


----------



## joelkfla

JayPea said:


> I'd never heard of Informed Delivery until this thread. Wish I'd had it sooner; that way I could have notified the post office when I didn't get something I was supposed to, which has happened more times than I've liked.


Be aware that items pictured in Informed Delivery sometimes don't show up in the mailbox until a day or 2 later.


----------



## NorthShore

Looks like my address is not eligible for informed delivery.

I miss my old mailman.


----------



## JayPea

joelkfla said:


> Be aware that items pictured in Informed Delivery sometimes don't show up in the mailbox until a day or 2 later.


It did show up today, so all is well.


----------



## zephyr17

Laser1987 said:


> Got a letter from FNBO today. After a brief review, found the new benefits of the card are:
> 
> 1. 2 Points for $1 on dining, transit, and rideshare.
> 2. Anniversary Station Lounge Pass.
> 
> With the annual FEE BUMP UP to $99!


Well, getting 2 points on VIA now will ease that $99 pain for me. On the old card, rail travel other than Amtrak was excluded from the 2 points for "travel" and only got one point. Since I travel Vancouver-Toronto every year, that means 1300-1600 points (assuming they use USD to determine the points).

And, whew, it finally showed up in today's informed delivery. I don't normally check Informed Delivery, but my mail person has a penchant for putting mail in the wrong box, plus there is a nearbly address nearly the same as mine (ST instead of PL). It still hadn't yet shown up when I checked my mail yesterday and was starting to suspect it had been misdelivered. So far they haven't misrouted anything important (I was on pins and needles waiting for my renewed passport last year, though).

My informed delivery stuff usually shows up on the same day, or not at all, receiving it only when a neighbor drops the piece off. So final test will be when I go out to my mailbox.


----------



## zephyr17

Michigan Mom said:


> What about the preferred method of payment stored on the Amtrak app/website? Will that be changed over for us or will we have to update that as well.


Pray, pray that you'll have to change it yourself. I don't want Amtrak IT to touch anything unless it is absolutely necessary, though they often do with, shall we say interesting, results. We'd probably wind up with our accounts locked up somehow.


----------



## dlagrua

There will need to be some changes on our end. First off all accounts where you buy will need to be changed over to the FNBO CC #. . Thats Amazon, eBay, EZ pass, hotels, gas stations and a dozen others. Also since we have no savings or checking account at FNBO it won't be possible to see statements in real time or use FNBO bill pay. The transition is doable but I sure wish that the Guest Rewards card was with a local area bank


----------



## joelkfla

dlagrua said:


> Also since we have no savings or checking account at FNBO it won't be possible to see statements in real time


Don't know what you mean by that. I have lots of credit cards at banks where I don't (or used to not) have deposit accounts. That's never stopped me from being able to log on and view the credit card accounts.

Bill Pay is a checking account feature. It has nothing to do with a credit card.


----------



## Shanson

I don't bank with BoA, and I've always been able to review my statement, and pay my account balances through my checking account at my credit union.


----------



## TinCan782

Shanson said:


> I don't bank with BoA, and I've always been able to review my statement, and pay my account balances through my checking account at my credit union.


Same here.


----------



## Joe

I just logged into my Bank of America AGR card online using my mobile app. Got a message that said my card will be closed on Oct. 23, 2022. I will not be able to make any purchases after that date. It also said that any and all auto payments after that date will be canceled. It also said I would not be able to access my account online after that date.


----------



## zephyr17

joelkfla said:


> Don't know what you mean by that. I have lots of credit cards at banks where I don't (or used to not) have deposit accounts. That's never stopped me from being able to log on and view the credit card accounts.
> 
> Bill Pay is a checking account feature. It has nothing to do with a credit card.


I do not use my bank's bill pay at all except for my local water district whose on line payment system charges an additional service fee for using it. I prefer to to pay on my creditor's sites, so they credit it immediately and have direct record of the payment.

If FNBO allows online payment on their card, I'll be perfectly happy.


----------



## StanJazz

Joe said:


> I just logged into my Bank of America AGR card online using my mobile app. Got a message that said my card will be closed on Oct. 23, 2022. I will not be able to make any purchases after that date. It also said that any and all auto payments after that date will be canceled. It also said I would not be able to access my account online after that date.


I just logged in online on my computer and got the message. I do not use the mobile app. Here is a screen shot.


----------



## lstone19

I don't use the card much - both my wife and I have them to keep our AGR points safe between infrequent train trips and have one recurring charge that goes to each to keep them active. Plus we're in the middle of a multi-stage move so no guarantee the new cards will go the current address or get properly forwarded So being a true railroader ("in case of doubt or uncertainty, take the safest course of action"), those periodic charges have been moved to other cards for now and once we have the FBNO cards, we'll re-establish the recurring charges.


----------



## PRR 60

One FYI item: if you make a purchase now on your BoA card, then return or cancel it after the transition to FNBO, the “refund to original form of payment” will be pointed back to the old BoA card. In my past experience with change of banks like this, the credit will end up at FNBO. However, it is worth watching.


----------



## TinCan782

PRR 60 said:


> One FYI item: if you make a purchase now on your BoA card, then return or cancel it after the transition to FNBO, the “refund to original form of payment” will be pointed back to the old BoA card. In my past experience with change of banks like this, the credit will end up at FNBO. However, it is worth watching.


I'm sure that has been addressed...such transactions will be bumped over to the corresponding new account.


----------



## Trollopian

joelkfla said:


> Be aware that items pictured in Informed Delivery sometimes don't show up in the mailbox until a day or 2 later.



Or never. (In my experience.)

Yeah, I report "missing mail" though that seems to accomplish nothing.


----------



## paytonc

The card number and account number MUST change, and therefore you MUST update anything which has your card number on file (e.g., Amtrak's web site). That's because the first six digits of any credit card account number specify the issuing bank (akin to a check's routing number) - and since _that's_ changing here, everything else has to change, too.



PaTrainFan said:


> I'm guessing that Amtrak will see more revenue from the new arrangement as much of FNBO's revenue likely comes from servicing credit cards, can handle it more efficiently and for them it is a bigger piece of the pie than at B of A.



Yes, making more money is the entire point of switching the credit card issuing bank. Most big airlines don't just make more money on credit cards than on carrying passengers; in many years, they lose money carrying passengers and make all their profit by selling points, almost all of those to banks.
Bank of America has said that they are dropping credit cards that earn outside partners' points, and focusing their attention on their in-house credit cards (which earn rewards that BoA controls). For a larger bank that can operate their own rewards system, obviously controlling both the earning and burning of rewards offers more profit than just the earning side. FNBO doesn't have its own in-house rewards – indeed, their specialty is in "white labeled" products offered for others – and appears to be willing to pay more for a new outside rewards partner.


----------



## oregon pioneer

Joe said:


> I just logged into my Bank of America AGR card online using my mobile app. Got a message that said my card will be closed on Oct. 23, 2022. I will not be able to make any purchases after that date. It also said that any and all auto payments after that date will be canceled. It also said I would not be able to access my account online after that date.



Ah, so that is why they have gone back to sending out paper bills. Our accounts cycled in the past week, and we have both received paper bills in the mail, as well as the "paperless" email notifications as usual. I see on the notice that it is a "courtesy" because we will no longer have online access to our accounts after October 21 (two days BEFORE the transition on the card, go figure).

I wonder, will they send us a "closing" bill as of the transition date, or if charges made after our billing cycle date and before the transition will just roll into the new account at FNBO? It would be really nice for me (the family CFO) if our cycle billing date remained the same.


----------



## joelkfla

oregon pioneer said:


> I wonder, will they send us a "closing" bill as of the transition date, or if charges made after our billing cycle date and before the transition will just roll into the new account at FNBO? It would be really nice for me (the family CFO) if our cycle billing date remained the same.


From Account FAQs - Amtrak Guest Rewards | Card by FNBO


*Does my payment information and due date change?*
...Your payment date will change depending upon your statement date. Statements will be mailed from FNBO after 10/23/22.


----------



## GAT

I opened my new AGR B of A card Sept. 8 of last year. Five days ago (Sept.8) I was charged the $79 annual fee. Does B of A get to keep it all? or will they prorate the unused portion back to me before transferring my card balance to FNBO, where I'll have to pony up the new $99 fee? I'm going to call them tomorrow to find out.

My current B of A card has a ~$700 credit balance due to a refund of a trip Amtrak cancelled. I hope that credit balance will transfer over seamlessly.


----------



## SarahZ

I could call BoA customer service, but I thought maybe one of you would know.

Using fake numbers here:

When I opened my AGR account, I already had an Alaska Airlines card through BOA with $10,000 worth of credit.

They took part of that credit and used it for the AGR card, so I then had $7000 available on the Alaska card and $3000 available on my AGR card.

Since my AGR account with them is being transferred, do you think they'll restore my available credit on my Alaska card back to $10,000?


----------



## Michigan Mom

SarahZ said:


> I could call BoA customer service, but I thought maybe one of you would know.
> 
> Using fake numbers here:
> 
> When I opened my AGR account, I already had an Alaska Airlines card through BOA with $10,000 worth of credit.
> 
> They took part of that credit and used it for the AGR card, so I then had $7000 available on the Alaska card and $3000 available on my AGR card.
> 
> Since my AGR account with them is being transferred, do you think they'll restore my available credit on my Alaska card back to $10,000?


That's a good question probably many of us would like to know the answer to!


----------



## Trogdor

SarahZ said:


> I could call BoA customer service, but I thought maybe one of you would know.
> 
> Using fake numbers here:
> 
> When I opened my AGR account, I already had an Alaska Airlines card through BOA with $10,000 worth of credit.
> 
> They took part of that credit and used it for the AGR card, so I then had $7000 available on the Alaska card and $3000 available on my AGR card.
> 
> Since my AGR account with them is being transferred, do you think they'll restore my available credit on my Alaska card back to $10,000?



Your credit line is going to be specific to you, based on a credit card company’s interpretation of your credit history. There isn’t necessarily going to be some blanket policy out there about how much credit they’re willing to extend to customers.

Just because you had $10,000 in total credit with them back in the day doesn’t mean you’ll get $10,000 today. It doesn’t even mean you’ll be limited to $10,000. If your financial situation has (in their eyes) improved, they might offer a higher limit. If they are concerned about your ability to pay, they may keep your limit where it is.

They will take your total outstanding credit into account, including that at other banks.


----------



## zephyr17

Okay, I finally got the packet and have one question. Foreign transaction fees. "No foreign transaction fees!" is not featured as one of the benefits, although BOA rather prominently proclaimed it. The cardmember agreement states that the _may _(my italics) charge a foreign transaction and the amount of the fee will be listed in the Schedule. The cardmember agreement appears to be a generic cardmember agreement for the bank and not specific to AGR card. The "revised terms," which are specific to the AGR card, do not list a foreign transaction fee, just the annual fee, cash advance, cash equivalent, balance transfer, returned payment fees.

My interpretation is the _may _coupled with not listing a foreign transaction fee means there is not one. They certainly have not disclosed it.

Since I go to Canada quite a lot, and I charge everything I possibly can to my AGR card, this is an important issue to me.


----------



## zephyr17

Trogdor said:


> Your credit line is going to be specific to you, based on a credit card company’s interpretation of your credit history. There isn’t necessarily going to be some blanket policy out there about how much credit they’re willing to extend to customers.
> 
> Just because you had $10,000 in total credit with them back in the day doesn’t mean you’ll get $10,000 today. It doesn’t even mean you’ll be limited to $10,000. If your financial situation has (in their eyes) improved, they might offer a higher limit. If they are concerned about your ability to pay, they may keep your limit where it is.
> 
> They will take your total outstanding credit into account, including that at other banks.


I have several quite large credit lines, including one from Chase for the Freedom Card that replaced their AGR card. If I actually used them, I would rapidly exceed my ability to repay. My experience is they don't really look too hard at the dollar amount of open credit lines, as long as they are mostly _unused._ If your outstanding balance is a significant percentage of the open credit lines is utilized, that will ding you as it will start lowering your credit score. If it use exceeds 50% it will really adversely affect your credit score.

BOA tends to be a bit conservative on credit limits particularly on newer cards. But if you have a good credit score (which will incorporate your amount of credit utilization), income, and, in particular, history of responsible credit usage with BOA itself, chances are good.

A human isn't going to look at it and the only outside information the computer algorithm is going to use is the credit score, that is where the outside credit line info really counts is how it affects the score.

I'd go ahead and request an increase to 10K a little bit after the cutover. I wouldn't explain that reason though and just request it via the website.

The only thing I'd worry about is it'll probably generate a "hard hit" inquiry on you credit profile. If you are planning to apply for another loan in the near future that's a factor, as most credit grantors look adversely on multiple credit applications in a short period of time.


----------



## MARC Rider

zephyr17 said:


> I have several quite large credit lines, including one from Chase for the Freedom Card that replaced their AGR card. If I actually used them, I would rapidly exceed my ability to repay. My experience is they don't really look too hard at the dollar amount of open credit lines, as long as they are mostly _unused._ If your outstanding balance is a significant percentage of the open credit lines is utilized, that will ding you as it will start lowering your credit score. If it use exceeds 50% it will really adversely affect your credit score.
> 
> BOA tends to be a bit conservative on credit limits particularly on newer cards. But if you have a good credit score (which will incorporate your amount of credit utilization), income, and, in particular, history of responsible credit usage with BOA itself, chances are good.
> 
> A human isn't going to look at it and the only outside information the computer algorithm is going to use is the credit score, that is where the outside credit line info really counts is how it affects the score.
> 
> I'd go ahead and request an increase to 10K a little bit after the cutover. I wouldn't explain that reason though and just request it via the website.
> 
> The only thing I'd worry about is it'll probably generate a "hard hit" inquiry on you credit profile. If you are planning to apply for another loan in the near future that's a factor, as most credit grantors look adversely on multiple credit applications in a short period of time.


I did just that recently with the AGR card, as I had way blown over my credit limit due to putting some of a down payment on a new car on the card. BOA just kept approving my charges even though I was ay over the limit, so I figured that was going to ding my credit score. I paid off the recent bill (as I always do), thus increasing my available credit again, but I requested an increase over the website. All they asked for was my annual income and its source, then the algorithm went to work, and voila!, my credit limit was increased by 50%, as I asked. Now I will be sure that most of my available credit will remain unused, and that the higher credit limit will presumably be passed over to the new card.

I think that the "hard hit" inquiry on your credit report only dings your credit score a little bit, and that the ding goes away pretty quickly, all other factors remaining the same. The biggest factor affecting the FICO score is payment history (35%), along with amount owed (30%), length of credit history (15%), new loans (10%) and mix of credit types (10%). Anyway, I got two "hard hits" on my credit report when I applied for a car loan earlier this summer (one from my bank, and then another from the dealer, from whom I got a more convenient deal), and that didn't seem to bother BOA about issuing me a higher credit limit on the credit card. And that was when I had blown over my limit for the previous month.


----------



## joelkfla

GAT said:


> I opened my new AGR B of A card Sept. 8 of last year. Five days ago (Sept.8) I was charged the $79 annual fee. Does B of A get to keep it all? or will they prorate the unused portion back to me before transferring my card balance to FNBO, where I'll have to pony up the new $99 fee? I'm going to call them tomorrow to find out.


FNBO customer service told me that the anniversary date will remain the same, so you will not be charged another annual fee until next September.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Chatter163 said:


> Would you please direct us to this BOA confirmation? Thanks.


The BOA confirmation is on the BOA account online. When you sign on to your BOA Amtrak cards, the first thing that appears is a message that BOA Amtrak card account will close 10/21/2022 and the cards are transferring to FNBO. They caution not to pay on the account after 10/21 as EVERYTHING including your balances, etc will transfer to FNBO. They will mail you a hard copy of your last bill and none of the statements will be available on BOA after the transfer. This message first appeared on my on line account today, September 12.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

zephyr17 said:


> I do not use my bank's bill pay at all except for my local water district whose on line payment system charges an additional service fee for using it. I prefer to to pay on my creditor's sites, so they credit it immediately and have direct record of the payment.
> 
> If FNBO allows online payment on their card, I'll be perfectly happy.


I have another credit card at FNBO and the website works just like all other credit card on line accounts. Yes, you can set up your financial institution and pay your balances on FNBO's website.


----------



## zephyr17

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I have another credit card at FNBO and the website works just like all other credit card on line accounts. Yes, you can set up your financial institution and pay your balances on FNBO's website.


Great! Thanks for confirming. Was having a hard time imagining they would not have provided that basic functionality, but did have a shred of doubt after @dlagrua's post.


----------



## jebr

SarahZ said:


> I could call BoA customer service, but I thought maybe one of you would know.
> 
> Using fake numbers here:
> 
> When I opened my AGR account, I already had an Alaska Airlines card through BOA with $10,000 worth of credit.
> 
> They took part of that credit and used it for the AGR card, so I then had $7000 available on the Alaska card and $3000 available on my AGR card.
> 
> Since my AGR account with them is being transferred, do you think they'll restore my available credit on my Alaska card back to $10,000?


Doubtful they would do so automatically. Once that credit limit is tied to the card, it'll stay with that card even with the transfer to the new bank. At this point BoA may not be able to even adjust that limit.

That said, once the transfer is complete you could request a credit line increase and see if it'll be granted. Chances are better after the move as BoA's direct risk has been lowered, but it'd still be contingent on them being comfortable with adding that additional credit after reviewing your current credit profile.


----------



## GAT

joelkfla said:


> FNBO customer service told me that the anniversary date will remain the same, so you will not be charged another annual fee until next September.


Many thanks! That means that the timing of my B of A fee is a lucky one, not an unlucky one. I guess you could say it was serendipitous.


----------



## TinCan782

GAT said:


> Many thanks! That means that the timing of my B of A fee is a lucky one, not an unlucky one. I guess you could say it was serendipitous.


Me too! 
Just got my fee billing notice and the BofA fee will bill on my October 2022 statement.


----------



## TinCan782

jebr said:


> Doubtful they would do so automatically. Once that credit limit is tied to the card, it'll stay with that card even with the transfer to the new bank. At this point BoA may not be able to even adjust that limit.
> 
> That said, once the transfer is complete you could request a credit line increase and see if it'll be granted. Chances are better after the move as BoA's direct risk has been lowered, but it'd still be contingent on them being comfortable with adding that additional credit after reviewing your current credit profile.


From the FNBO FAQ 
"Your credit limit will remain the same. Please update your income information when you activate your card to help us evaluate your account for future credit needs, including potential credit line increases."


----------



## joelkfla

TinCan782 said:


> Me too!
> Just got my fee billing notice and the BofA fee will bill on my October 2022 statement.


Did the notice still say you can cancel within 30 days of billing and get the fee refunded? I wonder what would happen if you tried to do that within 30 days but after 10/23.


----------



## TinCan782

joelkfla said:


> Did the notice still say you can cancel within 30 days of billing and get the fee refunded? I wonder what would happen if you tried to do that within 30 days but after 10/23.


----------



## DaveW

I read my amtrak letter/packet and my BofA stuff. It says all accounts will be transeferred (unless they are not).

I am curious about my balance transfers I recently put on my BofA card -> zero percent interest until May.

I now know why BofA have been trying to get me started with another credit card with them (I wondered why I would need more than 1).


----------



## zephyr17

DaveW said:


> I read my amtrak letter/packet and my BofA stuff. It says all accounts will be transeferred (unless they are not).
> 
> I am curious about my balance transfers I recently put on my BofA card -> zero percent interest until May.
> 
> I now know why BofA have been trying to get me started with another credit card with them (I wondered why I would need more than 1).


Think you are going to have to have a chat with BofA about that. My guess, and it is only a guess, is the balance will go over, but it'll start accruing interest. BofA ought to know if they've made an arrangement for FNBO to honor that, or if they'll keep it. They may well suggest opening another BofA card and having the arrangement transferred to that.

As for me, since I pay my AGR card off every month, I'll do so early and have the account transferred with zero balance.


----------



## NorthShore

BOA offers a credit check feature, with updated FICO scores, online with one's account. Will FNBO offer something similar?


----------



## zephyr17

NorthShore said:


> BOA offers a credit check feature, with updated FICO scores, online with one's account. Will FNBO offer something similar?


Doesn't say, but I have other cards from other banks and all if them do, so I think it is at least likely.


----------



## TinCan782

NorthShore said:


> BOA offers a credit check feature, with updated FICO scores, online with one's account. Will FNBO offer something similar?


Sounds like a question for FNBO


----------



## jebr

NorthShore said:


> BOA offers a credit check feature, with updated FICO scores, online with one's account. Will FNBO offer something similar?


They offer updated FICO scores with my other card through FNBO. I would expect the Amtrak card to be the same.


----------



## Winecliff Station

TinCan782 said:


> View attachment 29636


Is the October 22 billing of your annual fee happening because that’s when it would have been due on your BOA card, or is everyone getting billed right away? I just paid my annual fee in April so hopefully it’s the former.


----------



## TinCan782

Winecliff Station said:


> Is the October 22 billing of your annual fee happening because that’s when it would have been due on your BOA card, or is everyone getting billed right away? I just paid my annual fee in April so hopefully it’s the former.


October is (was) the normal anniversary (AF billing) of my BofA card.


----------



## Trollopian

It's probably too early to wonder...but any ideas/tips about automating future credit card payments when the card shifts over to FNBO?

Everybody's circumstances differ, but here are mine: I have a modest checking account at Bank of America, mainly 'cause it's the closest ATM to me. (Never mind that I've hardly used cash since the pandemic started. Still, that was the idea.) So it was easy to set up auto-payment from my checking account to the card on the due date. I have no intention of opening a checking account at FNBO so I'm wondering how I'll handle logistics.

My experience is that some credit-card issuers make it easy for you to set up auto-payment from an unaffiliated bank. Some make it hellishly hard.


----------



## joelkfla

Trollopian said:


> It's probably too early to wonder...but any ideas/tips about automating future credit card payments when the card shifts over to FNBO?
> 
> Everybody's circumstances differ, but here are mine: I have a modest checking account at Bank of America, mainly 'cause it's the closest ATM to me. (Never mind that I've hardly used cash since the pandemic started. Still, that was the idea.) So it was easy to set up auto-payment from my checking account to the card on the due date. I have no intention of opening a checking account at FNBO so I'm wondering how I'll handle logistics.
> 
> My experience is that some credit-card issuers make it easy for you to set up auto-payment from an unaffiliated bank. Some make it hellishly hard.


BofA Bill Pay supports eBills. Considering FNBO's very large credit card servicing portfolio, I would expect them to support sending an eBill to BofA.

The BofA website says "You can set up AutoPay for some eBills." I don't know exactly what the restrictions are.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Very dumb question on my part, but a bit is related to Trollopian’s much more intelligent question above. 

I don’t have the current BoA card. Will AGR allow people who don’t have it to apply for the new bank’s one—just like advertising any other credit card? Also, will it be necessary to have an account with FNBO to use it?

I avoid BoA, so I have gone for free hotel nights with points gained on hotel chain cards and then bitten the cost on Amtrak, but it would be nice to be able to try for points trips on the train as well.


----------



## TinCan782

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Very dumb question on my part, but a bit is related to Trollopian’s much more intelligent question above.
> 
> I don’t have the current BoA card. Will AGR allow people who don’t have it to apply for the new bank’s one—just like advertising any other credit card? Also, will it be necessary to have an account with FNBO to use it?
> 
> I avoid BoA, so I have gone for free hotel nights with points gained on hotel chain cards and then bitten the cost on Amtrak, but it would be nice to be able to try for points trips on the train as well.


I'm sure FNBO will begin accepting applications for new AGR credit cards in the future.
I believe that probably won't happen until the transistion of BofA accounts is complete (on/after Oct 23). The new card will not be "active" until Oct 23 for anyone anyway.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

TinCan782 said:


> I'm sure FNBO will begin accepting applications for new AGR credit cards in the future.
> I believe that probably won't happen until the transistion of BofA accounts is complete (on/after Oct 23). The new card will not be "active" until Oct 23 for anyone.



Thank you—that’s very helpful.


----------



## diesteldorf

joelkfla said:


> Did the notice still say you can cancel within 30 days of billing and get the fee refunded? I wonder what would happen if you tried to do that within 30 days but after 10/23.



I'm also wondering. I was planning to downgrade to the no annual fee card, but always wanted to keep the account open when it transferred to FBNO.
My fee is posting October 5, so I am planning to call BOA around October 25 and see if I can still get a refund.

I'm also happy that FBNO announced the credit line will remain the same. The AGR card represents 80% of my total credit line with BOA, and is probably higher than what FBNO would typically give, but BOA should be willing to extend additional credit in the future if I apply for one of their cards again.


----------



## PaTrainFan

I missed the fact that my annual fee was already charged to my World Card at the end of the month, so I called B of A and was told that when I get my new FBNO card to call them and they will credit it to that new account. Obviously, I will still owe $20. I hope this information is correct. She confirmed I can still use my B of A card and earn points until Oct. 23 and I will not get another card from them, which is good news to me. Good riddance to B of A.


----------



## rogers55

Received and email from BoA today saying my card will not be usable after 10/20/22 and I will not be able to access the account.


----------



## rogers55

One thing I have not seen addressed concerning the BoA to FNBO transition is that we will not have any access to a physical bank branch. Last year the Amtrak reservation computer malfunctioned and caused my account to be suspended by Mastercard. Mastercard told me the only solution was to go to a BoA branch office and have the bank call MC. I did that and it was resolved but with the new card I would have been out of luck.


----------



## Pooh2

I just got the letter today saying that I will get a new card with the new company in October. 
I closed the account with BankofAmerica over a month ago!
Was hoping to reapply with the new company for a new bonus sign up sometime next year. 
Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## jebr

Pooh2 said:


> I just got the letter today saying that I will get a new card with the new company in October.
> I closed the account with BankofAmerica over a month ago!
> Was hoping to reapply with the new company for a new bonus sign up sometime next year.
> Anyone else have this happen?



I got a letter for the World Mastercard that I cancelled the end of August. Not sure if they pulled the list too early for the initial announcement or what. We'll see if I get that card in October...


----------



## Devil's Advocate

zephyr17 said:


> "No foreign transaction fees!" is not featured as one of the benefits, although BOA rather prominently proclaimed it. The cardmember agreement states that the _may _(my italics) charge a foreign transaction and the amount of the fee will be listed in the Schedule. The cardmember agreement appears to be a generic cardmember agreement for the bank and not specific to AGR card. The "revised terms," which are specific to the AGR card, do not list a foreign transaction fee, just the annual fee, cash advance, cash equivalent, balance transfer, returned payment fees. My interpretation is the _may _coupled with not listing a foreign transaction fee means there is not one. They certainly have not disclosed it. Since I go to Canada quite a lot, and I charge everything I possibly can to my AGR card, this is an important issue to me.


Every international purchase incurs a foreign transaction fee. The only difference is that some accounts reimburse this fee behind the scenes. My guess about "may" is that there was some sort of threshold, such as a maximum number of transactions or a maximum purchase price, that may not be reimbursed. That said I would assume the threshold was set well above typical consumer spending and unless you're creating a bunch of manufactured spend you were okay.



jebr said:


> Doubtful they would do so automatically. Once that credit limit is tied to the card, it'll stay with that card even with the transfer to the new bank. At this point BoA may not be able to even adjust that limit.


If you receive a raise or bonus the bank may send an invitation to request an increase but that's as far as I've seen them go. The way it was explained to me is that banks can obviously see many of our financial details but the act of requesting more credit puts the burden of accuracy and legitimacy on the consumer.


----------



## joelkfla

Devil's Advocate said:


> If you receive a raise or bonus the bank may send an invitation to request an increase but that's as far as I've seen them go. The way it was explained to me is that banks can obviously see many of our financial details but the act of requesting more credit puts the burden of accuracy and legitimacy on the consumer.


I have received an unrequested credit line increase on various cards in the past. Sometimes the bank sent a letter complimenting me on my good credit, other times I just noticed it was there. I usually pay my balances every month, but I think I got an increase recently after I'd let the balance on a card build up during a 0% interest free ride.


----------



## CharlesBeasley

neroden said:


> So take it with all the credibility that implies.
> 
> Says BoA card will continue accumulating points until the end of September.
> Says new bank will be announced sometime in October and new credit card available sometime in October.
> 
> Says they can't fully implement the new bank linkup until the existing contract expires, so there will likely be a gap in the beginning of October between end of BoA card and start of new card.


I have been looking for that information for over a week. Thank you. Now to get the application when it posts.


----------



## jis

CharlesBeasley said:


> I have been looking for that information for over a week. Thank you. Now to get the application when it posts.


That is obsolete information. There will be no gap. Old card will continue earning until Oct 22, and new card start October 23. Old card holders will automatically get a new card. No need to apply for the new card if you currently have a BofA AGR card.


----------



## Winecliff Station

jis said:


> No need to apply for the new card if you currently have a BofA AGR card.



I think some people are canceling and applying for the new card in the hopes of getting a sign up bonus.


----------



## joelkfla

Winecliff Station said:


> I think some people are canceling and applying for the new card in the hopes of getting a sign up bonus.


Some people (me) are canceling because the 1st year free ride is expiring, and they were planning to downgrade to the no-fee card.


----------



## JRR

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Thank you—that’s very helpful.


I talked to BOA yesterday and canceled the AGR card. They are adding my credit limit on the AGR to another card I have with them. I will probably apply for the new card when it opens up depending on the offer.


----------



## CharlesBeasley

I found the URL for the application for the FNBO Amtrack credit card and it can be sent in now with effective date 23 Oct 22. FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

CharlesBeasley said:


> I found the URL for the application for the FNBO Amtrack credit card and it can be sent in now with effective date 23 Oct 22. FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO


I see that they're quoting an annual fee of $79 (not $99) for the fancier version of the card. The hubby's not interested in anything with an annual fee, though. It looks like the bonus points promotion (available with both versions of the card, although not as many bonus points with the no-fee version) is available if one applies by 12/2/22. I never like making impulse decisions late in the evening, though, so I think I will wait a bit before applying. (It would be nice if we could get 0% interest on a balance transfer -- but that might not be an included feature.)


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I see that they're quoting an annual fee of $79 (not $99) for the fancier version of the card. The hubby's not interested in anything with an annual fee, though. It looks like the bonus points promotion (available with both versions of the card, although not as many bonus points with the no-fee version) is available if one applies by 12/2/22. I never like making impulse decisions late in the evening, though, so I think I will wait a bit before applying. (It would be nice if we could get 0% interest on a balance transfer -- but that might not be an included feature.)


I would guess the $79 fee is incorrect.
The page doesn't seem fully functional yet. Examine the URL in the link "FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO"
The link to apply isn't active yet ... look at the URL "FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO"
zh.amtrak dot com/sdaemtest/apply


----------



## TinCan782

CharlesBeasley said:


> I found the URL for the application for the FNBO Amtrack credit card and it can be sent in now with effective date 23 Oct 22. FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO


The page is not fully functional yet. Examine the URL in the link.
zh.amtrak dot com/sdaemtest/apply


----------



## MARC Rider

I just got my first (and probably last) paper bill from BOA. What's interesting is that my billing cycle starts at the 19th of the month, so I would think that I would get one more bill from BOA, as the new card doesn't come online until October 23. Maybe I will get one more paper bill. The due date on my bills is around the 15th of the month, so what's finalized on October 19 isn't due until November 15. Not sure how that's going to be handled. I hope they don't make things confusing so I "accidentally" have a balance subject to interest charges. I don't mind paying the annual fee, but the last thing I want to do is carry a balance on which interest is charged, esepcially given the recent moves by the Fed, raising interest rates.


----------



## Trollopian

MARC Rider said:


> I just got my first (and probably last) paper bill from BOA. What's interesting is that my billing cycle starts at the 19th of the month, so I would think that I would get one more bill from BOA, as the new card doesn't come online until October 23. Maybe I will get one more paper bill. The due date on my bills is around the 15th of the month, so what's finalized on October 19 isn't due until November 15. Not sure how that's going to be handled. I hope they don't make things confusing so I "accidentally" have a balance subject to interest charges. I don't mind paying the annual fee, but the last thing I want to do is carry a balance on which interest is charged, esepcially given the recent moves by the Fed, raising interest rates.



Same here. I'm enrolled in "paperless" billing but got a dead-tree bill and will probably get one more. The bill also made no mention that I'm set up for auto-pay in full on the due date. I wonder if that'll go through as usual. Like you I'll be plenty p***ed if I get slapped with a finance charge. I mean, I know I'll have to re-enroll in paperless billing and auto-pay at FNBO, but my current arrangements at BofA oughta continue till then.


----------



## zephyr17

My card cycles early in the month, and I don't carry a balance on it. My plan is to completely clear the whole balance, both from the early October statement and later October charges, shortly before BOA shuts it down and make the transition with a zero or absolutely minimal balance from late posting charges.


----------



## joelkfla

TinCan782 said:


> The page is not fully functional yet. Examine the URL in the link.
> zh.amtrak dot com/sdaemtest/apply


Has anyone else opened the Amtrak site and gotten in it Chinese? When I opened the home page, a box on the screen had some Chinese writing on it, then the home page refreshed in Chinese. The url also started with "zh", so I'm thinking that opening that "test" page may have messed up some cookies. From what I remember of my brief attempt to learn Mandarin, Zhongguo is the Mandarin word for China.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

joelkfla said:


> Has anyone else opened the Amtrak site and gotten in it Chinese? When I opened the home page, a box on the screen had some Chinese writing on it, then the home page refreshed in Chinese. The url also started with "zh", so I'm thinking that opening that "test" page may have messed up some cookies. From what I remember of my brief attempt to learn Mandarin, Zhongguo is the Mandarin word for China.


I have the freebie/limited versions of a couple of VPNs, and when one of them is running, I get foreign-language banner ads in my email. Haven't yet tried opening the Amtrak website (either the regular way or via the test link for FNBO AGR credit cards) while a VPN was running, though.


----------



## TinCan782

Amtrak's website opens the same old way for me (no VPN here). The FNBO application also opens ok for me (except that the link to "application" doesn't go anywhere). No foreign language noted.


----------



## CharlesBeasley

Believed the hype but did not test! Clicked on Apply and returned to page over again. When it becomes active I will post again. Yes Amtrak opens in Chinese and Google shows two Amtrak shortcuts one in Chinese. Trieds several ways but cannot get Amtrack web site in English anymore. Any suggestions? Firefox for my browser. Works ok with Google. Will re-install Firefox next.


----------



## joelkfla

CharlesBeasley said:


> Believed the hype but did not test! Clicked on Apply and returned to page over again. When it becomes active I will post again. Yes Amtrak opens in Chinese and Google shows two Amtrak shortcuts one in Chinese. Trieds several ways but cannot get Amtrack web site in English anymore. Any suggestions? Firefox for my browser. Works ok with Google. Will re-install Firefox next.


No need to reinstall; just delete cookies.

On Firefox, click on the "hamburger menu" in top right corner, then Settings, then Privacy & Security on left of screen. Scroll down to Cookies & Site Data. Clicking Clear Data will delete data for all sites, which may include login info or preferences, and will trigger some sites (like banks) to send you a verification code when logging on. Or you can try clicking Manage Data and select just Amtrak.com; that should work but I just used Clear Data.


----------



## GAT

JRR said:


> I talked to BOA yesterday and canceled the AGR card. They are adding my credit limit on the AGR to another card I have with them. I will probably apply for the new card when it opens up depending on the offer.


Will I lose my AGR points if I cancel the card? I don't have any outstanding unposted points. i.e. BofA doesn't owe me any points. 

Also, Is FNBO restricting former BofA AGR cardholders from earning the 30K bonus if they cancel BofA before the transfer and then apply for the new FMBO card?


----------



## CharlesBeasley

I did re-install Firefox and that seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## NorthShore

joelkfla said:


> Has anyone else opened the Amtrak site and gotten in it Chinese? When I opened the home page, a box on the screen had some Chinese writing on it, then the home page refreshed in Chinese. The url also started with "zh", so I'm thinking that opening that "test" page may have messed up some cookies. From what I remember of my brief attempt to learn Mandarin, Zhongguo is the Mandarin word for China.



Maybe this bodes well for high speed rail.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

GAT said:


> Will I lose my AGR points if I cancel the card? I don't have any outstanding unposted points. i.e. BofA doesn't owe me any points.
> 
> Also, Is FNBO restricting former BofA AGR cardholders from earning the 30K bonus if they cancel BofA before the transfer and then apply for the new FMBO card?


You won’t lose the points. But you will return to the “must have activity” within 24 months (from now) to keep the points you have.


----------



## MARC Rider

joelkfla said:


> Has anyone else opened the Amtrak site and gotten in it Chinese? When I opened the home page, a box on the screen had some Chinese writing on it, then the home page refreshed in Chinese. The url also started with "zh", so I'm thinking that opening that "test" page may have messed up some cookies. From what I remember of my brief attempt to learn Mandarin, Zhongguo is the Mandarin word for China.


This obviously mean that the Chinese have contracted with Amtrak to run all of their passenger rail services in China! Why shouldn't the Chinese people have the advantage of enjoying all of our fast, extensive, and punctual trains with stellar consistent onboard service.


----------



## MARC Rider

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I have the freebie/limited versions of a couple of VPNs, and when one of them is running, I get foreign-language banner ads in my email. Haven't yet tried opening the Amtrak website (either the regular way or via the test link for FNBO AGR credit cards) while a VPN was running, though.


I have a full paid VPN, and when I'm connected via Canada, I get Canadian ads when I watch DownieLive You Tube videos. Considering that he's Canadian, that makes the experience more authentic I guess.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

MARC Rider said:


> I have a full paid VPN, and when I'm connected via Canada, I get Canadian ads when I watch DownieLive You Tube videos. Considering that he's Canadian, that makes the experience more authentic I guess.


The ads in Brazilian Portuguese I can kinda understand (close enough to the Spanish I studied in high school & college), but the ads in (presumably) Vietnamese are a bit beyond me.


----------



## UserNameRequired

MARC Rider said:


> This obviously mean that the Chinese have contracted with Amtrak to run all of their passenger rail services in China! Why shouldn't the Chinese people have the advantage of enjoying all of our fast, extensive, and punctual trains with stellar consistent onboard service.


Ha I was thinking the opposite, obviously Amtrak IT outsourced to China


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTE: We appear to have pretty much covered the Chinese contract and foreign ads space adequately at this point, so let us please get back to and focus back on Credit Card change. We might do some cleanup of this thread to remove off topic posts at some point.

Thank you for you understanding, cooperation and participation.


----------



## lstone19

MARC Rider said:


> I just got my first (and probably last) paper bill from BOA. What's interesting is that my billing cycle starts at the 19th of the month, so I would think that I would get one more bill from BOA, as the new card doesn't come online until October 23. Maybe I will get one more paper bill. The due date on my bills is around the 15th of the month, so what's finalized on October 19 isn't due until November 15. Not sure how that's going to be handled. I hope they don't make things confusing so I "accidentally" have a balance subject to interest charges. I don't mind paying the annual fee, but the last thing I want to do is carry a balance on which interest is charged, esepcially given the recent moves by the Fed, raising interest rates.





Trollopian said:


> Same here. I'm enrolled in "paperless" billing but got a dead-tree bill and will probably get one more. The bill also made no mention that I'm set up for auto-pay in full on the due date. I wonder if that'll go through as usual. Like you I'll be plenty p***ed if I get slapped with a finance charge. I mean, I know I'll have to re-enroll in paperless billing and auto-pay at FNBO, but my current arrangements at BofA oughta continue till then.



I'm also on a 19th of the month billing cycle. No notification of a new statement by email and I have not yet seen a paper statement but Informed Delivery is saying something was arriving from BofA yesterday but I won't be able to get it until tomorrow. But I just checked online and the 9/19 statement was available online and mine still says "Auto Pay Active" at the bottom of the "Account Summary" section. But my recollection from setting it up years ago is that there are multiple ways to set up Auto Pay with BofA credit cards with none of them being straight-forward or obvious. So you may have set it up differently.


----------



## jcastallack

Interesting thing: my points are now being processed as I purchase, rather than one big dump at the end of the billing cycle. Odd to see things like a $10 purchase show up as its own separate line item under My Transactions.

Based on the 30k bonus, I'm toying with the idea of cancelling the card and reapplying. My only issue is that I have my credit frozen because of a previous identity theft and unfreezing/refreezing it is a bit of a pain. As well, switching my recurring bills twice (once to another of my cards, a second time once I get the FNBO card) would be annoying.


----------



## joelkfla

jcastallack said:


> Based on the 30k bonus, I'm toying with the idea of cancelling the card and reapplying. My only issue is that I have my credit frozen because of a previous identity theft and unfreezing/refreezing it is a bit of a pain. As well, switching my recurring bills twice (once to another of my cards, a second time once I get the FNBO card) would be annoying.


The new card has not been announced to the public yet. The link that was posted here was just a test. We don't know what the exact terms of any bonus will be. It's possible that previous cardholders will be excluded for some period of time.

Also, it's not clear (at least to me) when the annual fee will be assessed on new cardholders. OTOH, if you allow the transfer to go thru, it appears that you will not be charged an annual fee until one year after your last BofA annual fee.

Obviously, if you wait until after the transfer, and then try to cancel and reapply you wouldn't be considered a new applicant. It's up to you whether you want to risk paying another annual fee by canceling now for the possibility of getting the bonus points.


----------



## Trollopian

lstone19 said:


> [...]But my recollection from setting it up years ago is that there are multiple ways to set up Auto Pay with BofA credit cards with none of them being straight-forward or obvious. So you may have set it up differently.



That's for darn sure. Of the formerly three (!) credit cards I own (now two, since Citibank cancelled one for "inactivity," the nerve), autopay was by far the hardest to set up at Bank of America. Even despite having a small checking account there, a convenience account opened because it happens to be the ATM closest to me. Which I see I have visited just three times since March 2020. I'm an extreme case of the shift away from cash to other payment methods since the pandemic's start: see 2022 Findings from the Diary of Consumer Payment Choice – Cash.

Hoping this'll be easy to set up at FNBO, where I have zero intention of opening a checking account.


----------



## jcastallack

joelkfla said:


> The new card has not been announced to the public yet. The link that was posted here was just a test. We don't know what the exact terms of any bonus will be. It's possible that previous cardholders will be excluded for some period of time.
> 
> Also, it's not clear (at least to me) when the annual fee will be assessed on new cardholders. OTOH, if you allow the transfer to go thru, it appears that you will not be charged an annual fee until one year after your last BofA annual fee.
> 
> Obviously, if you wait until after the transfer, and then try to cancel and reapply you wouldn't be considered a new applicant. It's up to you whether you want to risk paying another annual fee by canceling now for the possibility of getting the bonus points.


These are good points. My BoA annual fee will charge in October so there is no savings there as I could cancel today and not be charged it. If the test page is correct it would be the same and if not, $20 extra which is fine as the price of getting the points. 

30k would not be Amtrak's best or worst offer so I would bet it will be this or close to it. 20k points would be acceptable to me but any lower maybe not.

As for the exclusion period, that's the wild card, but I recently paid for all my trips though June of next year and so it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world if I had to wait a few months. I'm still undecided, though.... the hassle factor is not insignificant.


----------



## TinCan782

BofA changed AGR points posting procedure?
Today 9/25 I logged on to my AGR account as I always do after my statement closing date (23 of the month) to update my spreadsheet. Apparently, BofA is now posting points to AGR each time a charge appears on the card. Comparing that to my BofA statement online, the postings appear the day after I used the card and the number of points match the transaction
So instead of a single entry "AMTRAK - Base 1x Retail Spend" on the closing date for the month, there are now a series of postings. I noticed the same with my wife's account (her closing is on the 8th).
I guess BofA is doing this to be able to facilitate the transistion to FNBO on the 23rd.

EDIT/ADDED: On my account there was also an entry dated today, 9/25 for dinner purchased Friday evening 9/23.


----------



## jcastallack

TinCan782 said:


> BofA changed AGR points posting procedure?
> Today 9/25 I logged on to my AGR account as I always do after my statement closing date (23 of the month) to update my spreadsheet. Apparently, BofA is now posting points to AGR each time a charge appears on the card. Comparing that to my BofA statement online, the postings appear the day after I used the card and the number of points match the transaction
> So instead of a single entry "AMTRAK - Base 1x Retail Spend" on the closing date for the month, there are now a series of postings. I noticed the same with my wife's account (her closing is on the 8th).
> I guess BofA is doing this to be able to facilitate the transistion to FNBO on the 23rd.
> 
> EDIT/ADDED: On my account there was also an entry dated today, 9/25 for dinner purchased Friday evening 9/23.


I mentioned this in my post above. My guess is also that BoA wants everything cleaned up before their books are closed on 10/22.


----------



## lstone19

lstone19 said:


> I'm also on a 19th of the month billing cycle. No notification of a new statement by email and I have not yet seen a paper statement but Informed Delivery is saying something was arriving from BofA yesterday but I won't be able to get it until tomorrow. But I just checked online and the 9/19 statement was available online and mine still says "Auto Pay Active" at the bottom of the "Account Summary" section. But my recollection from setting it up years ago is that there are multiple ways to set up Auto Pay with BofA credit cards with none of them being straight-forward or obvious. So you may have set it up differently.



Following up my own post: I did get the mailed statement today and it also has "Auto Pay Active" on it so for Trollopian whose post the above was replying to, since your statement did not say that, I'd assume they turned it off for some reason.


----------



## PaulM

I received a postcard like mailing from

Amtrak Guest Rewards
PO Box 3955
Omaha, NE 68103-0955

It said my new card is arriving soon, and then a few instructions. It also invited me to visit our welcome center at card.fnbo.com/amtrakguestrewards/faq. This took me to a website that looked like a barebones, third party sales pitches for credit cards, some from fnbo, some not. More interesting was the offer at the top highlighted in green to sell me the fnbo.com website. I thought here we go again. Amtrak programmers strike again.

But several days later the link took me to a page that answered just about every possible question about the change in a straight forward way.


----------



## TinCan782

PaulM said:


> I received a postcard like mailing from
> 
> Amtrak Guest Rewards
> PO Box 3955
> Omaha, NE 68103-0955
> 
> It said my new card is arriving soon, and then a few instructions. It also invited me to visit our welcome center at card.fnbo.com/amtrakguestrewards/faq. This took me to a website that looked like a barebones, third party sales pitches for credit cards, some from fnbo, some not. More interesting was the offer at the top highlighted in green to sell me the fnbo.com website. I thought here we go again. Amtrak programmers strike again.
> 
> But several days later the link took me to a page that answered just about every possible question about the change in a straight forward way.


Received the mailing also. That link have been available for several weeks now. FNBO website, not Amtrak's.


----------



## joelkfla

PaulM said:


> It said my new card is arriving soon, and then a few instructions. It also invited me to visit our welcome center at card.fnbo.com/amtrakguestrewards/faq. This took me to a website that looked like a barebones, third party sales pitches for credit cards, some from fnbo, some not. More interesting was the offer at the top highlighted in green to sell me the fnbo.com website. I thought here we go again. Amtrak programmers strike again.
> 
> But several days later the link took me to a page that answered just about every possible question about the change in a straight forward way.


Sounds like you may have mistyped a character when entering the URL. Internet pirates buy up lots of URL's that are likely typing errors of real websites' URL's, hoping you'll click a link on their fake page so they can get some referral revenue. Sometimes there are malware links there, too.


----------



## Dovecote

PaulM said:


> I received a postcard like mailing from
> 
> Amtrak Guest Rewards
> PO Box 3955
> Omaha, NE 68103-0955
> 
> It said my new card is arriving soon, and then a few instructions. It also invited me to visit our welcome center at card.fnbo.com/amtrakguestrewards/faq. This took me to a website that looked like a barebones, third party sales pitches for credit cards, some from fnbo, some not. More interesting was the offer at the top highlighted in green to sell me the fnbo.com website. I thought here we go again. Amtrak programmers strike again.
> 
> But several days later the link took me to a page that answered just about every possible question about the change in a straight forward way.


My wife and I each received the postcard yesterday. We were not expecting this considering we both opted out of the offer. This was done in mid September on the automated AGR Change in Terms Notification line. Hopefully I will not be surprised again with a AGR FNBO credit card in my mailbox!


----------



## Bob Dylan

TinCan782 said:


> Received the mailing also. That link have been available for several weeks now. FNBO website, not Amtrak's.


Ditto for me.( I only have the No Fee Master Card now, used to have both but Cancelled when COVID struck and Am-Management Mis-Managed the LD Trains!)


----------



## dlagrua

Now only a couple of weeks away from the CC change and I have heard absolutely nothing from Amtrak FNBO.


----------



## TinCan782

dlagrua said:


> Now only a couple of weeks away from the CC change and I have heard absolutely nothing from Amtrak FNBO.


Didn't you receive a mailing this past week? 
"Your new card is arriving soon. Watch your mailbox for a plain white envelope that contains your new Amtrak Guest Rewards Preferred Mastercard"


----------



## dlagrua

TinCan782 said:


> Didn't you receive a mailing this past week?
> "Your new card is arriving soon. Watch your mailbox for a plain white envelope that contains your new Amtrak Guest Rewards Preferred Mastercard"


Didn't receive any mail or email communication at all from FNBO.


----------



## Bob Dylan

dlagrua said:


> Didn't receive any mail or email communication at all from FNBO.


I just got mine Wed, awaiting the Card and Info as the mailer said.( I just have the No Fee Card)


----------



## JeanA

BoA hit my account with an annual fee on 9/30. I called customer service and they are telling me that the new bank won't be charging me an annual fee until next year so I should pay BoA the fee now. He also said that if I cancel the BoA card all of my Amtrak points will be canceled as well. Does that make sense to anyone?


----------



## Ryan

The first part makes sense, the payment of the annual fee would transfer with the account.

The second part os pants on head ridiculous. Once they're your Amtrak points in your Amtrak account, they're yours. Only exception is that if you have no qualifying activity and having the card is keeping those points alive. But a random person at BOA isn't going to have any idea what the status of your Amtrak Guest Rewards account is to know if that's true or not.


----------



## jis

The only points BoA could conceivably cancel is the last month's lot they are yet to credit to Amtrak, but I doubt even that is the case.


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> The only points BoA could conceivably cancel is the last month's lot they are yet to credit to Amtrak, but I doubt even that is the case.


BofA is currently posting points as they are earned. Could be daily if you use your card a lot. Each credit card transaction results in an individual points entry in your account as you use your card.. No waiting for a monthly entry.


----------



## dlagrua

On second look the FNBO postcard was received. It was found in my wife's pile of mail. It appears that I'm on the list. With the loss of the Amtrak AGR card B of A will be going to their own points system. B of A was great as we have those banks all around here. No FNBO bank is within a 100 miles of here.


----------



## joelkfla

dlagrua said:


> On second look the FNBO postcard was received. It was found in my wife's pile of mail. It appears that I'm on the list. With the loss of the Amtrak AGR card B of A will be going to their own points system. B of A was great as we have those banks all around here. No FNBO bank is within a 100 miles of here.


Your wife's inbox system sounds similar to mine.


----------



## Aegis

I just saw in USPS photo of daily mail that the new cards will be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## TinCan782

dlagrua said:


> No FNBO bank is within a 100 miles of here.


Don't really see that as much of a negative.
It won't be my primary bank anyway; neither was BofA.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Aegis said:


> I just saw in USPS photo of daily mail that the new cards will be here today or tomorrow.


Ditto!


----------



## C855B

I just received our cards. Considering we haven't traveled Amtrak for years due to very poor treatment even before COVID, we don't need the points, nor did we need another credit card account.

IMPORTANT TO KNOW: Do NOT call the 855 activation number if you wish to decline the card. It's automated to assume you are activating and it will prompt you for your income (which is fraught with all sorts of implications related to credit reporting).

Also, do NOT bother to call the 855-350-6589 "customer service" number hidden underneath the cards. It is just a recording telling you it won't be active until 10/23. It does, however, give you a third number to call to decline the card...

855-489-6174. Press '1' to decline, and it will prompt you for last four of the card number, last four of your SSN, and then your ZIP. As of today (10/11) you will get a "we don't recognize your information" response.

After two tries I was forwarded to a very pleasant representative, who informed me in semi-frustration that their databases were not populated yet and there wasn't anything she could do for me. Since I am a retired systems engineer who has done multiple system conversions, I completely understood, and we shared several laughs over the implementation and data transfer problems.

Bottom line? You may have the card(s) in hand today or this week, but FNBO is simply not ready. Believe that 10/23 date indicated on the activation sticker for anything other than activation, and even at that you can't use the card until that date.

What a cluster.


----------



## Shanson

We have one of each account. I received the cards for the basic account in today's mail. No idea from where they were mailed (we live in Texas).


----------



## C855B

I will add that what infuriates me is there is absolutely no mention I can find anywhere about what happens to the BofA card. The expiration date on mine is in 2024. I can make the assumption that it is still a valid card, the only change (as mentioned in this thread previously) is it no longer accumulates points, as of 9/30/2022. Mine has had a $0 balance for a couple of years, but I'm loathe to cancel it outright because doing so negatively impacts credit scores.

The former Amtrak Chase card was converted to some generic Chase account which I never used, and they decided to cancel it for me for non-use. That cost about 30 points in credit score for something not of my doing that I didn't want anyway. I'm so through with "points" cards, just give me 2% or more cash back on everything at all times and I'll use your card. No games.


----------



## jis

I have been informed by BofA that my BofA AGR card will cease to work after 22 October and that I will not have access to the BofA account anymore after that day. I have also been told that I should download any previous records from that account that I wish to preserve before that date.

It is possible that the same applies to everyone else holding a BofA AGR Card, but I have no way of knowing that for sure.


----------



## C855B

I just contacted BofA. The rep didn't have any specific information about their AGR card, but said to expect correspondence from them about a replacement card and that the CC side of account would not be summarily terminated.

Apparently this whole transition is being handled very clumsily. I just figure by now that Amtrak administrators must wear bulletproof shoes given they seem to be in the business of constantly shooting themselves in the foot. Geez louise.


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> I have been informed by BofA that my BofA AGR card will cease to work after 22 October and that I will not have access to the BofA account anymore after that day. I have also been told that I should download any previous records from that account that I wish to preserve before that date.
> 
> It is possible that the same applies to everyone else holding a BofA AGR Card, but I have no way of knowing that for sure.


That is my understanding.


----------



## jis

C855B said:


> I just contacted BofA. The rep didn't have any specific information about their AGR card, but said to expect correspondence from them about a replacement card and that the CC side of account would not be summarily terminated.
> 
> Apparently this whole transition is being handled very clumsily. I just figure by now that Amtrak administrators must wear bulletproof shoes given they seem to be in the business of constantly shooting themselves in the foot. Geez louise.


I was notified about the transition by BofA in a separate letter addressing that specific issue. Again, I have no idea what is happening to anyone else.

In my experience general BofA Agents appear to not know much about this transition. I have never gotten any dependable information from them on this subject. They have given generic information which often does not apply to this case.


----------



## mgeller

My new Amtrak charge card arrived today with the proviso not to use until noon, 23OCT22. It's pretty.


----------



## Michigan Mom

Everything received, card, brochures, numerous mailings, etc. All consolidated into one big pile of reading material for when I activate the new card and set up the online account for paperless settings and so forth. Hopefully that all still works. Still sifting through all the automatic payments that were linked to the AGR card. It's a pain because you have to change these settings well before the new card is available, so they are going to a different card for now, or at least, I prefer to. Then later some can be changed back.


----------



## yarrow

got the new card today. without a very nice bonus offer at some point doubt the card will get much use.


----------



## Shanson

C855B said:

"there is absolutely no mention I can find anywhere about what happens to the BofA card."

I received a letter via US Mail from BoA saying that the current card would be deactivated at noon CDT on 10/23.


----------



## Aegis

I got the card today. I tried to create a FNBO account, can't do yet I guess you have to wait until the 23rd. I also downloaded the mobile app.


----------



## Shanson

Card can be activated as soon as you receive it, but everything else has to wait until the 23rd, according to the inserts included.


----------



## Dovecote

My wife and I received the new cards today. This was totally unexpected since we both opted out of the card via the AGR Change in Terms Notification Line. When we ”choose to reject” and opted out the recorded announcement indicated the opt out was final. As another previous poster indicated, what a cluster!


----------



## C855B

Shanson said:


> C855B said:
> 
> "there is absolutely no mention I can find anywhere about what happens to the BofA card."
> 
> I received a letter via US Mail from BoA saying that the current card would be deactivated at noon CDT on 10/23.



Interesting. I have received nothing from BofA. Not a thing. Logged into BofA last night and everything looks "normal". I would at least expect a notification there. I will say that actually getting to talk to a person in their customer service was quite the exercise.

From what y'all are saying, this is a complete cutover. Never encountered that before. I guess my strategy will be to go with the flow, activate the new card, and just see what happens. We'll figure on picking up the pieces on 10/24.


----------



## jis

C855B said:


> Interesting. I have received nothing from BofA. Not a thing. Logged into BofA last night and everything looks "normal". I would at least expect a notification there. I will say that actually getting to talk to a person in their customer service was quite the exercise.
> 
> From what y'all are saying, this is a complete cutover. Never encountered that before. I guess my strategy will be to go with the flow, activate the new card, and just see what happens. We'll figure on picking up the pieces on 10/24.


Maybe worth checking what US Mail address you have on their file, since that is exactly what will show up at FNBO too. So your new card might head off wherever that letter went too. Just to cover all bases....


----------



## soletsky

A new question: why activate a card now when you can't use it until Oct. 23? I would rather wait.


----------



## jis

soletsky said:


> A new question: why activate a card now when you can't use it until Oct. 23? I would rather wait.


Actually there is really no reason to activate a card until you actually wish to use it. I tend to activate it as soon as I can if I intend to use it at some point, just to get one item out of the way and be done with. The argument against activating is that no fraudulent use can be made of an unactivated card.


----------



## Bob Dylan

C855B said:


> Interesting. I have received nothing from BofA. Not a thing. Logged into BofA last night and everything looks "normal". I would at least expect a notification there. I will say that actually getting to talk to a person in their customer service was quite the exercise.
> 
> From what y'all are saying, this is a complete cutover. Never encountered that before. I guess my strategy will be to go with the flow, activate the new card, and just see what happens. We'll figure on picking up the pieces on 10/24.


Communicating with BoA is like Communicating with Amtrak now days!


----------



## C855B

jis said:


> Maybe worth checking what US Mail address you have on their file, since that is exactly what will show up at FNBO too. So your new card might head off wherever that letter went too. Just to cover all bases....



I received the cards. Everything is right. I run a tight ship, which is why the sloppiness of this whole deal bugs me. Shades of Wells Fargo.

As to BofA? Frankly, I'm way more than happy to sever the relationship if that's the deal here. We had to keep an account with 'em as residue of an estate, and once that was settled it took a lot of effort to close the account, including two in-person visits to the closest branch... 80 miles away. In nearly 60 years of situations where I had to deal with BofA, even having an account that would have been significant clout with anybody else, I can only characterize their customer service over those decades as uncaring and even hostile. Sort of like dining car service these days.


----------



## Ryan

C855B said:


> As to BofA? Frankly, I'm way more than happy to sever the relationship if that's the deal here.


That is the deal here. You seem to be unaware that the account is being transferred from BoA to FNBO and that once the account is transferred you will no longer have an account with BoA. It's been explained in sufficient detail that even as a non-cardholder it's abundantly clear to me. Perhaps some of your ire would be altered if you read and understood what's been published and discussed here about the transition.


----------



## StanJazz

C855B said:


> Interesting. I have received nothing from BofA. Not a thing. Logged into BofA last night and everything looks "normal". I would at least expect a notification there. I will say that actually getting to talk to a person in their customer service was quite the exercise.
> 
> From what y'all are saying, this is a complete cutover. Never encountered that before. I guess my strategy will be to go with the flow, activate the new card, and just see what happens. We'll figure on picking up the pieces on 10/24.


I logged in today and before I could get to my account at Bank of America there was a statement about the changes. There was not anything new that we did not know about already.


----------



## Railfan1983

I don’t understand what is so complicated about this transition… at 12:00CDT the BofA card/account will cease to be in existence and the FNBO card/account will be active and carry on as before. BofA will no longer show you have an account with them and you will no longer be able to access the account or use the card. At 12:00CDT FNBO will be live and you will be able to begin using and accessing all websites and apps. Yes the complicated process of switching any auto-transactions is a pain but no different then if your account/card number changed because of fraud issues or whatever. The information has been as clear as can be in the many info flyers and info included with the card; dates and times are clear. Heck FNBO even included a checklist with the card of what to do and when to do it. This isn’t that complicated.
Now those that closed the account and they sent you new cards that’s a different story.


----------



## TinCan782

Railfan1983 said:


> I don’t understand what is so complicated about this transition… at 12:00CDT the BofA card/account will cease to be in existence and the FNBO card/account will be active and carry on as before. BofA will no longer show you have an account with them and you will no longer be able to access the account or use the card. At 12:00CDT FNBO will be live and you will be able to begin using and accessing all websites and apps. Yes the complicated process of switching any auto-transactions is a pain but no different then if your account/card number changed because of fraud issues or whatever. The information has been as clear as can be in the many info flyers and info included with the card; dates and times are clear. Heck FNBO even included a checklist with the card of what to do and when to do it. This isn’t that complicated.
> Now those that closed the account and they sent you new cards that’s a different story.


Exactly!


----------



## Winecliff Station

Bob Dylan said:


> Communicating with BoA is like Communicating with Amtrak now days!


Hard to believe they’re dissolving their relationship when they seem so perfect for each other


----------



## dlagrua

Winecliff Station said:


> Hard to believe they’re dissolving their relationship when they seem so perfect for each other


 The way the system works is that each time you purchase, the credit card company purchases points from Amtrak that go into your AGR account. FNBO apparently offered more opportunities to buy points from Amtrak than B of A did so hence the move, The move may not have been B of A's choice.


----------



## Ryan

dlagrua said:


> FNBO apparently offered more opportunities to buy points from Amtrak than B of A did so hence the move, The move may not have been B of A's choice.


Objection, assumes facts not in evidence.

We have no idea why the relationship dissolved, blindly making assumptions and then drawing conclusions from those assumptions is profoundly unhelpful.


----------



## Shanson

Reports that I read previously is that BoA was reducing the number of affinity cards in their portfolio, not just Amtrak, but also universities' ex-students associations, etc. Since I don't hold any BoA cards other than Amtrak, I have no first-hand knowledge of this.

And as stated above, it doesn't really matter why. It is what it is. We can go with the flow, or we can rage at the machine. I'm not in a raging frame of mind.


----------



## Trucker72

One difference I noted was one round trip companion coupon instead of "just" a companion coupon. What is the difference? When I called Amtrak I got a gal that insisted a round trip coupon was exactly that, if you leave Portland, Maine and return to Portland, Maine the whole shooting match is a round trip. The last two years we have done something like Portland to Boston to NYC to Chicago to Denver to Emeryville to LA to SD to Flagstaff to Chicago to Washington to Boston to Portland. She insisted that with a round trip companion coupon, my wife would ride the whole trip for free. I find that hard to believe but after three "you are making this way harder than it needs to be", I gave up. Anyone know how a round trip companion coupon really works as opposed to a companion coupon?


----------



## Railfan1983

Trucker72 said:


> One difference I noted was one round trip companion coupon instead of "just" a companion coupon. What is the difference? When I called Amtrak I got a gal that insisted a round trip coupon was exactly that, if you leave Portland, Maine and return to Portland, Maine the whole shooting match is a round trip. The last two years we have done something like Portland to Boston to NYC to Chicago to Denver to Emeryville to LA to SD to Flagstaff to Chicago to Washington to Boston to Portland. She insisted that with a round trip companion coupon, my wife would ride the whole trip for free. I find that hard to believe but after three "you are making this way harder than it needs to be", I gave up. Anyone know how a round trip companion coupon really works as opposed to a companion coupon?


A round trip companion coupon is exactly like the agent told you. Round trip is origin station back to origin station. Just as you book a trip online or on the app; you select round trip, input your destinations and dates and takes you back to your origin station.


----------



## Winecliff Station

Shanson said:


> Reports that I read previously is that BoA was reducing the number of affinity cards in their portfolio, not just Amtrak, but also universities' ex-students associations, etc. Since I don't hold any BoA cards other than Amtrak, I have no first-hand knowledge of this.
> 
> And as stated above, it doesn't really matter why. It is what it is. We can go with the flow, or we can rage at the machine. I'm not in a raging frame of mind.


I have a Royal Caribbean and a Celebrity card, both with BoA. No word of either affinity card changing…yet.


----------



## Anderson

I'm seriously considering just killing the two BofA cards in the next few days and applying "fresh" when BNO gets the cards, rather than switching over manually. As noted above, the biggest hangup is just switching over auto-billed things.


----------



## Winecliff Station

Anderson said:


> I'm seriously considering just killing the two BofA cards in the next few days and applying "fresh" when BNO gets the cards, rather than switching over manually. As noted above, the biggest hangup is just switching over auto-billed things.


It may be worth the chance of getting the sign on bonus too.


----------



## Trucker72

Railfan1983 said:


> A round trip companion coupon is exactly like the agent told you. Round trip is origin station back to origin station. Just as you book a trip online or on the app; you select round trip, input your destinations and dates and takes you back to your origin station.


The 99.00 fee is certainly worth it if this is the case!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Winecliff Station said:


> It may be worth the chance of getting the sign on bonus too.


IF there is a Bonus????


----------



## Winecliff Station

Bob Dylan said:


> IF there is a Bonus????


True….we don’t know yet.


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> IF there is a Bonus????


If there is a bonus it would be more like an "Account Transfer Bonus" rather than a "Signon Bonus" I suppose. Frankly I am not expecting one.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

The test version of the announcement about the FNBO version of the AGR credit cards (posted by someone else earlier in the thread) mentioned sign-up bonuses for new cardholders (which my husband and I would be), but said nothing about bonuses for those being transitioned from the previous bank's version of the AGR credit cards. (Which I didn't expect to see, as the announcement seemed intended to solicit new AGR credit card applications.)


----------



## Winecliff Station

jis said:


> If there is a bonus it would be more like an "Account Transfer Bonus" rather than a "Signon Bonus" I suppose. Frankly I am not expecting one.



No, I’m not expecting it either for transfers, I was thinking of Anderson’s scenario of canceling and then applying for the new card.


----------



## jis

Winecliff Station said:


> No, I’m not expecting it either for transfers, I was thinking of Anderson’s scenario of canceling and then applying for the new card.


Oh yeah. People do that all the time even when there is no transfer. That is why at least Chase places specific restrictions on how often you can do it - which translated to not very often. I don't know much about what FNBO's policies are, since I don't know much about what FNBO's policies are about almost anything. In any case a call on that matter is not something that is primarily Amtrak's to make


----------



## Freddy320

Just received my new FNBO card the other day, has anyone else had issues setting the new card up? I went to the site that was in the letter and entered all correct information in, but the site is coming back saying the information cannot be verified.


----------



## joelkfla

Freddy320 said:


> Just received my new FNBO card the other day, has anyone else had issues setting the new card up? I went to the site that was in the letter and entered all correct information in, but the site is coming back saying the information cannot be verified.


Yeah, somebody posted the same thing a while back. Seems like the site is not quite alive yet.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Oh yeah. People do that all the time even when there is no transfer. That is why at least Chase places specific restrictions on how often you can do it - which translated to not very often. I don't know much about what FNBO's policies are, since I don't know much about what FNBO's policies are about almost anything. In any case a call on that matter is not something that is primarily Amtrak's to make


I guess we could pop down to the nearest Branch of FNBO which is located in Omaha,NB! No wait-----


----------



## Freddy320

I hope this doesn't become a long running issue, this card I don't mind using on a regular basis, and the points help out on getting away from daily life for a while even if it's a short trip down the Hudson.


----------



## StanJazz

Freddy320 said:


> Just received my new FNBO card the other day, has anyone else had issues setting the new card up? I went to the site that was in the letter and entered all correct information in, but the site is coming back saying the information cannot be verified.


The letter states that you can go to the website after Noon on 10/23.


----------



## Ryan

Reading the documentation is overrated.


----------



## TinCan782

StanJazz said:


> The letter states that you can go to the website after Noon on 10/23.


Probably because your account does not "exist" at FNBO until then. It is still with BofA.


----------



## Chatter163

Got mine today and activated it without problem. I didn’t provide any income info.


----------



## leacrane

TinCan782 said:


> Probably because your account does not "exist" at FNBO until then. It is still with BofA.


Ah ha. Did not see that you cant go onto the website till 10/23. This should be interesting. I have both guest rewards cards and one replacement came today. Hm... I hope I can figure out which is which. the one I got today doesn't look "platinum" but I don't even know if platinum exists anymore.


----------



## TinCan782

leacrane said:


> Ah ha. Did not see that you cant go onto the website till 10/23. This should be interesting. I have both guest rewards cards and one replacement came today. Hm... I hope I can figure out which is which. the one I got today doesn't look "platinum" but I don't even know if platinum exists anymore.


The BofA "World Card" will become the FNBO "Preferred" card


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Chatuchak678 said:


> So glad I moved my BoA World card’s credit line to my other BoA cards and closed it last week.
> 
> FNBO not only increased the AF but lowered the Mastercard tier from World to a regular one, yikes.


The new preferred card is still a WORLD MasterCard. I just received my new card and the word "world" is printed on the back of the card.



John Bredin said:


> To follow up on my own post, I called BofA to ask if my BofA AGR card would become a non-AGR card after 10/23 or would close.
> 
> The first person I spoke with said the former, and that I would still have the $79 annual fee on the new BofA card. Well, I don't mind the now-$99 annual fee for an AGR card that I'll use daily, but I want my backup card(s) to be fee-free. So that operator said she'd transfer me to sales to pick a new card with no fee.
> 
> The second person said that there would NOT automatically be a replacement non-AGR BofA card after 10/23. The account was being transferred from BofA to FNBO and I would still have only one card (FNBO AGR) after 10/23, not two.
> 
> I'm going to presume the second person was further up the customer-service ladder and go with his answer.  It has the virtue of being consistent with the FNBO FAQ: use the BofA card until 10/23 and the FNBO card after.


As stated with the new card I got today, the BOA cards will be DEACTIVATED so BOA will not be replacing the Amtrak cards with another BOA card.


----------



## MARC Rider

Got my new card today and activated it. They asked for my annual income, which I gave because they can probably get it anyway if they want to. One annoyance: I just had BOA increase my credit limit about a month ago, and that didn't get passed to my new account. Not that I want to take on more debt, but I'd like to have a higher limit so that the percentage of my debt to the credit limit is lower. This helps your credit score, so I am told.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Palmland said:


> Good summary but still not sure what happens to existing BofA card. I’m assuming it will still be valid after 10/23 but no longer earn points. I hope so as I have a bunch of repetitive payment accounts tied to it (streaming, newspapers, phone, etc). It will take a while to transition those to the new card and that can’t start until we actually get it next month.


Received both of my new cards this week and they included information page says the BOA cards will be DEACTIVATED 10/23 so you cannot continue to use the BOA cards.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MARC Rider said:


> Got my new card today and activated it. They asked for my annual income, which I gave because they can probably get it anyway if they want to. One annoyance: I just had BOA increase my credit limit about a month ago, and that didn't get passed to my new account. Not that I want to take on more debt, but I'd like to have a higher limit so that the percentage of my debt to the credit limit is lower. This helps your credit score, so I am told.


My New Card ( the No Fee one) arrived and I received the same Credit Limit I had with the BOA Card, but since I have 3 other Cards, it's not a problem as I pay off my Balance Monthly and @ my age don't need any more Credit! YMMV


----------



## pennyk

I received my new "Preferred" "World" card today with the same credit limit as I had with BOA. I have not activated yet. 
Also in the mail today, I received a paper statement from BOA with the $79 annual fee, which I had already paid online.


----------



## joelkfla

I got one too, despite having canceled my BofA card last month.


----------



## Shanson

Freddy320 said:


> Just received my new FNBO card the other day, has anyone else had issues setting the new card up? I went to the site that was in the letter and entered all correct information in, but the site is coming back saying the information cannot be verified.


The inserts included wuth the card said that you should "activate" the card now by calling the toll-free number. Everything else is to be done on the 23rd at the earliest.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Received my Preferred card on Saturday and will activate next week. Same credit line as before. Like the art work on the card. We shall see if FNBO works as well as the BOA and Chase cards in the past. Not much paperwork explaining the ins and outs of the benefits of the card. Would like a better definition of what "travel" means and specific point assignments for various purchases. Have not looked at their website to see if that information is listed there/


----------



## Danib62

It’s funny that FNBO is acting like 2x points for transit is something new but BofA classified transit as travel and gave you 2x for it.


----------



## TinCan782

Danib62 said:


> It’s funny that FNBO is acting like 2x points for transit is something new but BofA classified transit as travel and gave you 2x for it.


Yea, I was getting 2x points from BofA for my Metrolink (commuter rail) passes as well as my LA Metro (bus/subway/light rail) TAP card.


----------



## Explore

No mention of 1,000 Tier Qualifying Points for each $5K spent, up to $20K. Is this still a feature?

Also, the bank (which most people have never heard of) seems minimally involved. I didn’t see a single bank logo on the card or any of the paperwork. I wonder what their customer service is like if a charge goes wrong…etc.


----------



## Shanson

Explore said:


> No mention of 1,000 Tier Qualifying Points for each $5K spent, up to $20K. Is this still a feature?
> 
> Also, the bank (which most people have never heard of) seems minimally involved. I didn’t see a single bank logo on the card or any of the paperwork. I wonder what their customer service is like if a charge goes wrong…etc.


Logo is small, lower left corner of the back of the card.


----------



## TinCan782

Explore said:


> No mention of 1,000 Tier Qualifying Points for each $5K spent, up to $20K. Is this still a feature?
> 
> Also, the bank (which most people have never heard of) seems minimally involved. I didn’t see a single bank logo on the card or any of the paperwork. I wonder what their customer service is like if a charge goes wrong…etc.


In one of the earlier mailings from FNBO: "Earn 1,000 TQPs" "Each time you make $5,000 in qualifying purchases on your card."
The MasterCard logo is probably more important than a bank logo.


----------



## Railspike

Received 2 new FNBO cards for 2 accounts that were closed by me with BOA about a month ago. I closed them so I could open a new account(s) if there was an offer from FNBO for bonus points when getting a new card(s). I think I have a couple of choices: (1) don't activate them, or (2) I could call FNBO after the 23rd and close the accounts. However, I'm not sure how that will affect me getting new cards if I close the 2 accounts.


----------



## Railfan1983

joelkfla said:


> Yeah, somebody posted the same thing a while back. Seems like the site is not quite alive yet.


If you read the material that’s included it states clearly on October 23, 2022 at 12:00pm CDT or after you can log onto the site or app. Nothing is going live until that date and time.



Railroad Bill said:


> Received my Preferred card on Saturday and will activate next week. Same credit line as before. Like the art work on the card. We shall see if FNBO works as well as the BOA and Chase cards in the past. Not much paperwork explaining the ins and outs of the benefits of the card. Would like a better definition of what "travel" means and specific point assignments for various purchases. Have not looked at their website to see if that information is listed there/


Travel is just that, travel. What do you mean specific point assignments for various purchases? I think they are pretty clear…


----------



## jebr

Railfan1983 said:


> Travel is just that, travel. What do you mean specific point assignments for various purchases? I think they are pretty clear…



The actual MCCs covered by travel vary wildly by credit card issuer, and sometimes even vary between different cards from the same issuer.

As a few examples, Chase defines travel as:


> Merchants in the travel category include airlines, hotels, motels, timeshares, car rental agencies, cruise lines, travel agencies, discount travel sites, campgrounds and operators of passenger trains, buses, taxis, limousines, ferries, toll bridges and highways, and parking lots and garages. Some merchants that provide transportation and travel-related services are not included in this category; for example, real estate agents, educational merchants arranging travel, in-flight goods and services, on-board cruise line goods and services, sightseeing activities, excursions, tourist attractions, RV and boat rentals, merchants within hotels and airports, public campgrounds and merchants that rent vehicles for the purpose of hauling. Purchases from gift card merchants or merchants that sell points or miles will not qualify in the travel category.



Bank of America's Customized Cash Rewards card defines travel as


> Travel includes your everyday travel purchases, like parking, public transit, taxis/ride share, as well as the special getaways you plan all year like that trip to visit family or to explore a new destination. From traditional travel such as airfare to hotels to tourist attractions, campgrounds and boat rentals watch the cash back add up.
> 
> Qualifying merchant categories*
> The Travel category includes purchases in a wide variety of merchant categories* including:
> 
> Airlines, Air Carriers, Airports, Airport Terminals, Flying Fields | Amusement Parks, Carnivals, Circuses, Fortune Tellers | Aquariums, Dolphinariums, Zoos and Seaquariums | Art Dealers and Galleries | Boat Leases and Boat Rentals | Bus Lines | Campgrounds and Trailer Parks | Car Rental Agencies | Cruise Lines | Direct Marketing — Travel-Related Arrangements Services | Hotels, Motels, Resorts | Motor Home and Recreational Vehicle Rental | Package Tour Operators (for use in Germany only) | Parking Lots and Garages | Real Estate Agents and Managers (Rentals) | Recreation Services (not elsewhere classified) | Suburban and Local Commuter Passenger Travel, including Ferries | Taxicabs and Limousines | Timeshares | Truck and Trailer Utility Rentals | Passenger Railways | Toll and Bridge Fees | Tourist Attractions and Exhibits | Transportation Services (not elsewhere classified) | Travel Agencies and Tour Operators



Bilt Rewards defines travel as (click on the little 1 next to 2x points on travel to get the list)


> Travel: 2 rewards points (1 base point plus 1 bonus point) are earned per $1 spent on qualifying net purchases made directly at retailers whose Merchant Code for MasterCard is classified as airlines, hotels, motels, resorts, cruise lines, and car rental agencies (bus lines, passenger railways/ trains, taxicabs and limousines, rideshares, ferries, timeshares, travel agencies, online travel sites, real estate agents, vacation rental platforms (e.g. VRBO, Airbnb), campgrounds, boat lease/rental, motor home/recreational vehicle rental, toll bridges and highways, parking lots, and garages are not considered travel).



Citi has multiple definitions depending on the card you're looking at. Their Costco card defines travel as


> 3% cash back on [...] eligible travel purchases worldwide, including airfare, hotels, car rentals, travel agencies, cruise lines and Costco Travel.
> Certain Non-Qualifying Purchases. [...] you will only earn 1%, not 3%, for purchases made at timeshares, campgrounds, bed & breakfasts and for purchases of train and commuter travel.


But on the Custom Cash, "select travel" is defined as


> Includes airline, hotel, cruise line and travel agency purchases. Excludes timeshares, boat leases and rentals, campgrounds and trailer parks, and real estate agencies.



All this is to say that "travel" is defined quite differently depending on which card you're looking at. For example, booking an Amtrak ticket would code as travel with Bank of America and Chase, but not Bilt Rewards or either Citi definition of travel. If I'm doing a car rental, Citi will code it as "select transit" with the Custom Cash, but "travel" on the Costco card, and the other issuers would also count it as "travel."

The exact definition of what FNBO sees as travel matters a lot - if I'm buying a ticket on Flixbus, BoA and Chase will probably count it as travel, I have no idea if Citi will count it as travel, and Bilt Rewards explicitly will not count it as travel. Who knows what FNBO will count it as!


----------



## NorthShore

TinCan782 said:


> Yea, I was getting 2x points from BofA for my Metrolink (commuter rail) passes as well as my LA Metro (bus/subway/light rail) TAP card.



I don't think I've ever gotten more than one point for Ventra in Chicago.


----------



## Sauve850

Explore said:


> No mention of 1,000 Tier Qualifying Points for each $5K spent, up to $20K. Is this still a feature?
> 
> Also, the bank (which most people have never heard of) seems minimally involved. I didn’t see a single bank logo on the card or any of the paperwork. I wonder what their customer service is like if a charge goes wrong…etc.


You should research the bank. Its not some small time bank in Omaha. Might be the right size to provide some good customer service if needed.


----------



## zephyr17

C855B said:


> I will add that what infuriates me is there is absolutely no mention I can find anywhere about what happens to the BofA card. The expiration date on mine is in 2024.


Both BOA and FNBO have been crystal clear in the communications they sent me that the BOA Amtrak card will be _cancelled_ effective 12 pm CT 10/23.

It does not matter what the expiration date is if the issuing bank cancels it, which BOA is going to. It will no longer work.

I was with Chase, too, and the banks and AGR did that one entirely differently. Chase changed the card type and maintained the account. Nothing was transferred, the BOA AGR card required a brand new card application from scratch.

This is not being done the same way and is not a parallel situation.

Personally, if they were going to change banks, I prefer the account transfer methodology they're using this time, rather than starting from scratch. For one thing, I'll be earning points with no break.


----------



## zephyr17

Freddy320 said:


> Just received my new FNBO card the other day, has anyone else had issues setting the new card up? I went to the site that was in the letter and entered all correct information in, but the site is coming back saying the information cannot be verified.


The material I got said the website listed would not be active until October 23rd. The only thing active was the activation phone line.



Danib62 said:


> It’s funny that FNBO is acting like 2x points for transit is something new but BofA classified transit as travel and gave you 2x for it.


I know I didn't get two points for VIA purchases. The new policy seems like I will.


----------



## joelkfla

Explore said:


> No mention of 1,000 Tier Qualifying Points for each $5K spent, up to $20K. Is this still a feature?
> 
> Also, the bank (which most people have never heard of) seems minimally involved. I didn’t see a single bank logo on the card or any of the paperwork. I wonder what their customer service is like if a charge goes wrong…etc.


Most people have never heard of them because the bulk of their credit business is issuing and servicing cards for smaller banks and credit unions, under the name First Bankcard.


----------



## zephyr17

Explore said:


> No mention of 1,000 Tier Qualifying Points for each $5K spent, up to $20K. Is this still a feature?
> 
> Also, the bank (which most people have never heard of) seems minimally involved. I didn’t see a single bank logo on the card or any of the paperwork. I wonder what their customer service is like if a charge goes wrong…etc.





joelkfla said:


> Most people have never heard of them because the bulk of their credit business is issuing and servicing cards for smaller banks and credit unions, under the name First Bankcard.


The initial welcome packet received a few weeks ago mentioned the 1K TQPs for every $5K spend. One difference I noticed is FNBO didn't state a limit, which would be very nice if there wasn't one.

Well, BofA's logo isn't exactly prominent on their AGR card either (although you could mistake Amtrak's "falling flag" logo for BofA's, they are very, very similar). There is a smallish BofA logo on the back. On the new card there is a small FNBO logo on the back, a "1" in a circle followed by the lower case letters "fnbo". In any case, what is the big deal about the issuing bank's logo on an affinity card? Nobody really cares and the affinity group is far more prominent than the issuing bank, as it should be with a sponsored card. On my non-affinity cards, the bank's logo is much more prominent than on my affinity ones.

I am glad to hear that FNBO has a big card servicing presence, that makes me more confident, although nothing they have done so far has made me doubt them. They delivered the card when they said they would, they have been quite clear in their communications, and I understand the procedure going forward. Until I am actually their customer, I could not ask for much more thus far. The proof will be in glitch-free processing and their customer service once the card goes live, not how big their logo is or whether we've heard of them before. I have to say I am anxious to see their website, BofA's was kind of kludgy looking although it works fine, so it isn't like FNBO has a huge bar to clear to be an improvement. Chase and Citi's website UIs both seem much better designed and slicker than BofA's, IMHO. 

After actually experiencing FNBO's service, then maybe we can measure logos.


----------



## zephyr17

C855B said:


> I just contacted BofA. The rep didn't have any specific information about their AGR card, but said to expect correspondence from them about a replacement card and that the CC side of account would not be summarily terminated.
> 
> Apparently this whole transition is being handled very clumsily. I just figure by now that Amtrak administrators must wear bulletproof shoes given they seem to be in the business of constantly shooting themselves in the foot. Geez louise.





jis said:


> I was notified about the transition by BofA in a separate letter addressing that specific issue. Again, I have no idea what is happening to anyone else.
> 
> In my experience general BofA Agents appear to not know much about this transition. I have never gotten any dependable information from them on this subject. They have given generic information which often does not apply to this case.


I was notified by a similar letter, and also a prominent pop-up notice with the information whenever I log onto BofA's website. I have found the communication about the BofA account termination and lack of access to statements to have been quite clear. About the only thing lacking in my view was an email in addition to the snail mail. Oh, and no personal phone call with effusive thanks and apologies.


----------



## Michigan Mom

The materials seem to cover all the needed information, with redundancy, which I don't mind at all. Here's the activation number, here's the customer service number, here's what to do and here's what will happen. Beyond that I will be curious to see how easy to navigate the FNBO website is. I appreciated the ease of the BoA site and having my checking account and CC account on the same site. 
Because I get attached to irrelevant inanimate things... going to miss the old card design. The new one is like a coloring book version of a novel.


----------



## lordsigma

I received my new card - they are now saying 2 points for dining, transit, and ride share. 2 points for dining and ride share is new and double points for dining if it includes all restaurant dining is a significant new benefit for those that eat out.


----------



## AFS1970

Is the new card available to new customers yet?


----------



## Ryan

No.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

AFS1970 said:


> Is the new card available to new customers yet?


Probably not since the website won’t be available to current card holders till Sunday afternoon


----------



## MARC Rider

My billing cycle ends on the 19th of the month, and I just got an email from BOA saying that my bill is ready to be paid. Normally I have until about the 15th of the next month until it's due, so I usually wait until after the first of the month when I get my paycheck. I'm not sure what's going to happen this month, though, because my BOA online account will go away this Sunday. They're going to transfer my account over to FNBO, does that mean I'll still have until the 15th to pay may bill without interest? Actually, I'm not going to find out, I think, I'm going to pay my bill today and also download the last statement from BOA.


----------



## StanJazz

Last time I logged into my BOA account I received a message about the upcoming bank change. Today when I logged in, I got a message asking for updated income for future credit limit increases. That's funny. In 3 days, I will not have any BOA cards.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MARC Rider said:


> My billing cycle ends on the 19th of the month, and I just got an email from BOA saying that my bill is ready to be paid. Normally I have until about the 15th of the next month until it's due, so I usually wait until after the first of the month when I get my paycheck. I'm not sure what's going to happen this month, though, because my BOA online account will go away this Sunday. They're going to transfer my account over to FNBO, does that mean I'll still have until the 15th to pay may bill without interest? Actually, I'm not going to find out, I think, I'm going to pay my bill today and also download the last statement from BOA.


Ditto!( I'm gonna set up Autopay for the New Card, and have to also set it up with a few other Accounts I have with the BOA Card)


----------



## Gp30sieb

I have not gotten my new card yet. Do I contact BOA? FNBO? Amtrak? (that's a joke!), USPS (That's a bigger joke!!)

I had an auto renewal on 10/18 that was charged to the BOA card. I just tried to make payment on the BOA site and it would not let me make the payment.


----------



## jis

Gp30sieb said:


> I have not gotten my new card yet. Do I contact BOA? FNBO? Amtrak? (that's a joke!), USPS (That's a bigger joke!!)
> 
> I had an auto renewal on 10/18 that was charged to the BOA card. I just tried to make payment on the BOA site and it would not let me make the payment.


Did you get the other mailings via USPS from FNBO? If not then your US mail address in your personal info with BoA may be pointing off to somewhere else.

You balance will transfer to FNBO, so it can be paid there after you have figured out what happened to your card I suppose. Alternatively, if you call BoA today you may be able to pay the balance due via phone at least.

For that BoA would be a good place to start today, and then move over to FNBO next week I suppose. I doubt Amtrak will know anything.


----------



## Gp30sieb

I had gotten other mailings from FNBO. One of their fact sheets had an 800#, which I called. They said if I don't receive it by Sunday to call back since they don't yet have access to BOA AGR information.


----------



## Gp30sieb

jis said:


> you may be able to pay the balance due via phone at least


Yep...that worked. Thanks


----------



## Trollopian

Be prepared? Well, I did use to be a Girl Scout even though I sold hardly any cookies. (Don't blame me; in the baby boom every household had a Girl Scout, or several.) Here's the nerdy note from my calendar for today. And yes, FNBO did spell "paperless" with three s's. I'm a better proofreader than cookie-pusher.

"From FNBO [this is the FAQs site,Account FAQs - Amtrak Guest Rewards | Card by FNBO]: 'You will have access to your current credit card statements through your current online account until October 22, 2022. Please download and save any statements needed before this date. After October 22, 2022 you will default to receiving paper statements from FNBO, however it is fast and easy to sign up for paperlesss [sic] statements online.' I never bothered saving monthly statements because I knew I could get them online, but that'll disappear. It's unlikely but remotely possible that I'd need older statements (e.g., for a class-action suit or warranty or something). Can't plan for everything. Anyway, it's happened before when I closed accounts. So I downloaded monthly statements for Jan-Oct 2022, and 6 years of annual statements for 2016-21 (confusingly, BofA dates them by the year produced, thus, e.g., YearEndSummary_2022 is for calendar year 2021). That should be plenty."


----------



## Michigan Mom

Minor annoyances: BofA has now sent, via US mail, three, that's right, 3 copies of my last statement despite being 1) Paperless and 2) paid up as of the last billing cycle and stopped using after that. Seems like a weekly mailing for the last 3 weeks. It's just extra stuff with sensitive info to shred, but I might call them tomorrow and ask why. Second minor annoyance, the new AGR cards don't have your AGR number. Probably matters less since the app and website will remember it anyway. I'm living in the past when it was convenient to have the number on the card.


----------



## TinCan782

Michigan Mom said:


> Minor annoyances: BofA has now sent, via US mail, three, that's right, 3 copies of my last statement despite being 1) Paperless and 2) paid up as of the last billing cycle and stopped using after that. Seems like a weekly mailing for the last 3 weeks. It's just extra stuff with sensitive info to shred, but I might call them tomorrow and ask why. Second minor annoyance, the new AGR cards don't have your AGR number. Probably matters less since the app and website will remember it anyway. I'm living in the past when it was convenient to have the number on the card.


In the last three or four weeks, my Wife and I have each only received one paper statement from BofA. No other mailings.


----------



## pennyk

TinCan782 said:


> In the last three or four weeks, my Wife and I have each only received one paper statement from BofA. No other mailings.


Although I opted for electronic statements, I received a paper statement from BOA in September and October (and was notified that thus would be the case). I received no duplicate or triplicate statements.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> Although I opted for electronic statements, I received a paper statement from BOA in September and October (and was notified that thus would be the case). I received no duplicate or triplicate statements.


Ditto.


----------



## DaveW

ugh, my BofA card was just used for an attempted charge on WalMart website for shipping to someone on other side of country. BofA has put a hold on my card and I talked to someone and they are going to send me another card. I asked why, as the entire Amtrak Rewards porfolio is being transferred to another bank in a couple days. They said to make sure I have one.


----------



## joelkfla

DaveW said:


> ugh, my BofA card was just used for an attempted charge on WalMart website for shipping to someone on other side of country. BofA has put a hold on my card and I talked to someone and they are going to send me another card. I asked why, as the entire Amtrak Rewards porfolio is being transferred to another bank in a couple days. They said to make sure I have one.


Wow, bad timing.

I think if they didn't start the process to issue a new card, they would have to just close the account, which would probably mess up your transition to the new bank. It still might gum up the works some.


----------



## Trogdor

DaveW said:


> ugh, my BofA card was just used for an attempted charge on WalMart website for shipping to someone on other side of country. BofA has put a hold on my card and I talked to someone and they are going to send me another card. I asked why, as the entire Amtrak Rewards porfolio is being transferred to another bank in a couple days. They said to make sure I have one.



Honestly, in large organizations, sometimes some processes aren’t refined enough to handle those specific peculiarities. Managing them would require a lot more specialized staff.

The automatic process when fraud is detected is to change your account number and send you a new card. Having situation-specific exceptions for “except within four days of an entire portfolio being transferred to another bank” would probably take a lot more in internal resources to deal with than the 50 cents it probably costs them to mail you a new piece of plastic.


----------



## Joe

jis said:


> You balance will transfer to FNBO, so it can be paid there after you have figured out what happened to your card I suppose.


Where did you read this? I am not aware of this or even think this is possible.


----------



## NorthShore

So...this is weird. My monthly closing date was earlier this week. It was my intention to pay off the balance before the transfer, which I did...but with some challenge of choosing a payment date. I decided, a couple of days later, that I actually wanted to use the Amtrak BOA card to add a bit of transit value to my Ventra. My card was, repeatedly, unable to complete the charge (not denied, just not able.) I would have, also, paid this charge off right away. Friday, I checked my BOA account, briefly, just to ensure I was still at zero balance. Yes. Tonight, I've been attempting to sign in, simply to check on and complete anything I thought should be assured before that account closes. I am, however, unable to access the online BOA account, at all, with a message that there is no associated account on record. I'm left to conclude that BOA has, effectively, suspended my account early in every way possible.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

NorthShore said:


> So...this is weird. My monthly closing date was earlier this week. It was my intention to pay off the balance before the transfer, which I did...but with some challenge of choosing a payment date. I decided, a couple of days later, that I actually wanted to use the Amtrak BOA card to add a bit of transit value to my Ventra. My card was, repeatedly, unable to complete the charge (not denied, just not able.) I would have, also, paid this charge off right away. Friday, I checked my BOA account, briefly, just to ensure I was still at zero balance. Yes. Tonight, I've been attempting to sign in, simply to check on and complete anything I thought should be assured before that account closes. I am, however, unable to access the online BOA account, at all, with a message that there is no associated account on record. I'm left to conclude that BOA has, effectively, suspended my account early in every way possible.


Same here. I was able to payoff one of my cards earlier this week, but just now, after reading your post, I tried logging in to my account and got the same message. I guess that makes up my mind whether to pay off the other card today or wait till after the transfer to FNBO.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Joe said:


> Where did you read this? I am not aware of this or even think this is possible.


Well, our balances are not going to disappear. Either the balance will transfer to FNBO or we'll get one last (or two if you have both cards) paper bill from BoA which we'll need to probably send in a check to pay.


----------



## Gp30sieb

I was unable to make a payment a few days ago via online account but was able to make a payment by phone.


AmtrakBlue said:


> Same here. I was able to payoff one of my cards earlier this week, but just now, after reading your post, I tried logging in to my account and got the same message. I guess that makes up my mind whether to pay off the other card today or wait till after the transfer to FNBO.


----------



## Palmland

This morning, Saturday, I checked my BofA accounts balances. The Amtrak card account has disappeared. Guess I’m in limbo until tomorrow.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Palmland said:


> This morning, Saturday, I checked my BofA accounts balances. The Amtrak card account has disappeared. Guess I’m in in limbo until tomorrow.


I'm glad I logged in yesterday to "grab" my current transactions (for the budget worksheet I usually work on on Saturday mornings). Since it looks like I can't use the BoA cards today or tomorrow morning, my worksheet is "up-to-date".


----------



## Ryan

Joe said:


> Where did you read this? I am not aware of this or even think this is possible.


Transferring an account balance between banks isn't rocket surgery.


----------



## Winecliff Station

Da


Palmland said:


> This morning, Saturday, I checked my BofA accounts balances. The Amtrak card account has disappeared. Guess I’m in in limbo until tomorrow.


Same here…two other BofA accounts still there, Amtrak account disappeared. Hopefully the auto payment that was scheduled for the 17th went though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Winecliff Station said:


> Da
> 
> Same here…two other BofA accounts still there, Amtrak account disappeared. Hopefully the auto payment that was scheduled for the 17th went though.


My autopay for the 20th went through (saw it on the recent transactions yesterday).


----------



## TinCan782

Winecliff Station said:


> Da
> 
> Same here…two other BofA accounts still there, Amtrak account disappeared. Hopefully the auto payment that was scheduled for the 17th went though.


A notice from BofA last month mentioned that your account would be inaccessble after October 21.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> A notice from BofA last month mentioned that your account would be inaccessble after October 21.


But weren't we told to use their cards up to noon CST 10/23? NorthShore says he couldn't use his card yesterday. I've decided not to even try using my cards today but will use another bank's card. (or I could just stay home and not spend money  )


----------



## Winecliff Station

TinCan782 said:


> A notice from BofA last month mentioned that your account would be inaccessble after October 21.


So it looks like I missed it by a day. I’m on vacation right now and didn’t think to check beforehand.


----------



## TinCan782

AmtrakBlue said:


> But weren't we told to use their cards up to noon CST 10/23? NorthShore says he couldn't use his card yesterday. I've decided not to even try using my cards today but will use another bank's card. (or I could just stay home and not spend money  )


Yes. Supposedly the card is good until noon Central time tomorrow. I'll find out tomorrow AM when we go out for breakfast.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Others who were on ebilling had menoned getting paper bills for the last one or two billing cycles. I, however, have continued to get ebills, including one just today. I called BofA to ensure everything was ok, and was told I also have a pending charge of $40 on top of the current bill. So I set up the payment through my bank as usual, including the extra $40 so I will be square. It is disappointing that even if the card is kaput as of tomorrow that we can't access the account online until all payments are settled.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

PaTrainFan said:


> Others who were on ebilling had menoned getting paper bills for the last one or two billing cycles. I, however, have continued to get ebills, including one just today. I called BofA to ensure everything was ok, and was told I also have a pending charge of $40 on top of the current bill. So I set up the payment through my bank as usual, including the extra $40 to I will be even. It is disappointing that even if the card is kaput as of tomorrow that we can't access the account online until all payments are settled.


I received both ebills and paper bills for the last two billing cycles. I download my ebills every month.


----------



## Railfan1983

Well I set up for a payment yesterday through BofA website to my card, after a while I got an email that payment was sent as a check. I forgot about the cut off, so I’m guessing they are sending a check to FNBO because why would BofA send a check to themselves.


----------



## joelkfla

Railfan1983 said:


> Well I set up for a payment yesterday through BofA website to my card, after a while I got an email that payment was sent as a check. I forgot about the cut off, so I’m guessing they are sending a check to FNBO because why would BofA send a check to themselves.


Like Amtrak, BofA often does things that seem illogical. I suspect they are running multiple legacy computer applications that don't communicate well with one another.


----------



## joelkfla

PaTrainFan said:


> Others who were on ebilling had menoned getting paper bills for the last one or two billing cycles. I, however, have continued to get ebills, including one just today. I called BofA to ensure everything was ok, and was told I also have a pending charge of $40 on top of the current bill. So I set up the payment through my bank as usual, including the extra $40 so I will be square. It is disappointing that even if the card is kaput as of tomorrow that we can't access the account online until all payments are settled.


I canceled my card last month, and the account disappeared after I paid the balance. Then Amtrak issued a refund to the card, and it reappeared. When BofA did an ACH transfer (yes, apparently they couldn't do it internally) of the credit balance to my BofA checking account, the account disappeared again.

This week, I got an email saying there was a new E-bill for the account. But when I looked at my E-bills, the only one there was last month's, which was still showing because Bill Pay didn't know that I had paid it.


----------



## zephyr17

NorthShore said:


> So...this is weird. My monthly closing date was earlier this week. It was my intention to pay off the balance before the transfer, which I did...but with some challenge of choosing a payment date. I decided, a couple of days later, that I actually wanted to use the Amtrak BOA card to add a bit of transit value to my Ventra. My card was, repeatedly, unable to complete the charge (not denied, just not able.) I would have, also, paid this charge off right away. Friday, I checked my BOA account, briefly, just to ensure I was still at zero balance. Yes. Tonight, I've been attempting to sign in, simply to check on and complete anything I thought should be assured before that account closes. I am, however, unable to access the online BOA account, at all, with a message that there is no associated account on record. I'm left to conclude that BOA has, effectively, suspended my account early in every way possible.


I use the card for all household expenses and was able to use the card successfully last night (Friday) to purchase groceries at about 7 pm PT. It will probably be my last use of the card.


----------



## jcastallack

I hadn't realized there was going to be a 36 hour gap between cards (my fault for not reading carefully). Glad I have other cards to use but I wanted to look up a charge from earlier this month and now I see I'll have to wait until tomorrow as neither site will let me in.


----------



## Bonser

AmtrakBlue said:


> But weren't we told to use their cards up to noon CST 10/23? NorthShore says he couldn't use his card yesterday. I've decided not to even try using my cards today but will use another bank's card. (or I could just stay home and not spend money  )


My BOA card worked just now.


----------



## Shanson

No gap in USING cards. There is an earlier cutoff of on-line access for the BoA.


----------



## Railfan1983

joelkfla said:


> Like Amtrak, BofA often does things that seem illogical. I suspect they are running multiple legacy computer applications that don't communicate well with one another.


This was a one time thing I’m pretty confident that the check is being sent to FNBO


----------



## MARC Rider

My BOA card worked fine today (Saturday the 22nd). I wasn't able to pay my bill before I presumably got shut out of my BOA account, so I guess I'll be paying that to FNBO. I guess I'm going to have to spend tomorrow updating all of my autopayments and changing the embedded credit card number on the Amtrak app.


----------



## JayPea

MARC Rider said:


> My BOA card worked fine today (Saturday the 22nd). I wasn't able to pay my bill before I presumably got shut out of my BOA account, so I guess I'll be paying that to FNBO. I guess I'm going to have to spend tomorrow updating all of my autopayments and changing the embedded credit card number on the Amtrak app.


I've already begun the process of changing my payment methods to the new card. I had the presence of mind to highlight my automatic payments on my paper statement so I can remember them, but I'm sure a few will fall through the cracks and I will get a notice my payment didn't go through. This process is being made harder by a phone that freezes up and shuts down when it wants to, at an increasingly high rate. Looks like my first major purchase with my new card will be a new phone.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I updated one of my auto pays the other day knowing it would not be used till Nov 1st - but wanting to make sure that they had the new number. It's not a business, per se, so I needed to call them. I think some of the others I need to update will need phone calls too....I hate making phone calls.


----------



## Trollopian

I used my BofA card for my weekly haul of apples, kale*, and sweet potatoes at this morning's (Saturday's) farmer's market. No problem. But it has disappeared online. Oh, I can log in; I also have a modest checking account at BofA, not my main account but handy for ATM withdrawals and for paying off the AGR card. And the upcoming autopay on November 5, for my October 9 statement, is cancelled. Nor do I have the slightest idea how to pay it manually, 'cause there's no bill. Oh well.

* I love the stuff. Really. It needs hot peppers to liven it up.


----------



## TraneMan

Getting it set up on my ApplePay, and sad that there's no Amtrak log on it.


----------



## jis

I haven’t even activated my card yet. I don't really use it for much other than Amtrak and there are no additional Amtrak trips to worry about for the rest of the year, so I can deal with it at my leisure.


----------



## jebr

TraneMan said:


> Getting it set up on my ApplePay, and sad that there's no Amtrak log on it.
> View attachment 30004


I'm curious if that will change once the card becomes officially "active" later today, or if in a week or two if you remove and re-add it the Amtrak logo will generate then. My other FNBO card isn't generic and has the proper cobranding on it, so it might just be a processing delay since it's not fully active yet.


----------



## NorthShore

TinCan782 said:


> A notice from BofA last month mentioned that your account would be inaccessble after October 21.



Somehow, I must have missed that notice. (I knew the availability was going away, but presumed on the 23rd.) Since I did access the account during business hours on that date, but couldn't later that evening, I suppose there was an unclear cutoff time, too. Not the greatest in coordination between institutions, it seems. Though I can see the reason as far as timing payments and all on business days.


----------



## NW cannonball

NorthShore said:


> Somehow, I must have missed that notice. (I knew the availability was going away, but presumed on the 23rd.) Since I did access the account during business hours on that date, but couldn't later that evening, I suppose there was an unclear cutoff time, too. Not the greatest in coordination between institutions, it seems. Though I can see the reason as far as timing payments and all on business days.


Now, at 02:40 CDT, the resonse I get from BOA is
Some features are unavailable
Amtrak - you got it -no response at all.
We're working to restore service as quickly as possible (probably true, but I worked midnights when corporporporporporate plans failesed
It might take an hour or 5.
Or already been fixed? Or not.
Patience, "No Worries" unless if your departure is in the next eight hours. Dial "800-dead-beef" we hope to resond in 14 hours or so.
Me, personally, lucky, cause I didn't charge a trip on the old credit card for at least 8 months, and won't use the new one, except for cheap toys for the grandkids, for a month or two.
Hope for the best, prepare for the worst, have your barcodes or QR codes on you phone and paper at least 24 hours before departure.
That policy hasn't failed me yet. Bother Amtrak Guest Rewards as much as you need, bother BankofAmerica and FNBO. Most of them will probably help. Within a few days, or sometimes never. They are understaffed, their bosses are
Only slightly apologize for the snark.
Maybe this "transition" gets resolved soon. If so, good. If not, not unexpected.


----------



## peteypablo

I have gathered from the notices they sent out that:

1. They will send one last paper bill.
2. There will be no further online access.
3. Payments scheduled, but not completed will be canceled.

Nothing has been said about transferring the balances to FNBO, but I don't see this as impossible. I just think it unlikely. The most problematic of all the choices they have made is deciding to cancel all payments scheduled but not executed by October 23. This will undoubtedly cause problems for many customers.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

NW cannonball said:


> Now, at 02:40 CDT, the resonse I get from BOA is
> Some features are unavailable
> Amtrak - you got it -no response at all.
> We're working to restore service as quickly as possible (probably true, but I worked midnights when corporporporporporate plans failesed
> It might take an hour or 5.
> Or already been fixed? Or not.
> Patience, "No Worries" unless if your departure is in the next eight hours. Dial "800-dead-beef" we hope to resond in 14 hours or so.
> Me, personally, lucky, cause I didn't charge a trip on the old credit card for at least 8 months, and won't use the new one, except for cheap toys for the grandkids, for a month or two.
> Hope for the best, prepare for the worst, have your barcodes or QR codes on you phone and paper at least 24 hours before departure.
> That policy hasn't failed me yet. Bother Amtrak Guest Rewards as much as you need, bother BankofAmerica and FNBO. Most of them will probably help. Within a few days, or sometimes never. They are understaffed, their bosses are
> Only slightly apologize for the snark.
> Maybe this "transition" gets resolved soon. If so, good. If not, not unexpected.


I don’t think there’s a problem with the transition. The “problems” are user errors - aka, people not paying attention to all the info we’ve been given over the past month or so. As for your 02:40 CDT, are you thinking the transition occurred at midnight CDT? It’s to occur at noon CST today.


----------



## JRR

PaTrainFan said:


> Others who were on ebilling had menoned getting paper bills for the last one or two billing cycles. I, however, have continued to get ebills, including one just today. I called BofA to ensure everything was ok, and was told I also have a pending charge of $40 on top of the current bill. So I set up the payment through my bank as usual, including the extra $40 so I will be square. It is disappointing that even if the card is kaput as of tomorrow that we can't access the account online until all payments are settled.


I closed out my card last month just to make sure there would be no last minute issues. As others have noticed, once the card is closed, it no longer shows in your online banking.


----------



## Trucker72

AmtrakBlue said:


> But weren't we told to use their cards up to noon CST 10/23? NorthShore says he couldn't use his card yesterday. I've decided not to even try using my cards today but will use another bank's card. (or I could just stay home and not spend money  )


We had an auto payment on a cell phone bill that went through yesterday after noontime.


----------



## Michigan Mom

As others have noted, the account disappeared online yesterday, and at least, this week, no more duplicate paper bills arrived for the remaining amount that was already paid last month. I stopped using the AGR card for everything at the end of September, including auto payments, so as to minimize risk of glitches. Only thing left to do now is change the FOP on the Amtrak app after activating and creating new account today with FBNO.


----------



## JayPea

My internet/home phone/DirectTv bill through Century Link is due today. It comes out automatically. I changed the default payment to the FNBO card, and I wonder if that will work, depending on what time they do their automatic deduction.


----------



## Palmland

TraneMan said:


> Getting it set up on my ApplePay, and sad that there's no Amtrak log on it.


Not sure why your card didn't have a logo. I thought mine was quire attractive.


----------



## pennyk

Palmland said:


> Not sure why your card didn't have a logo. I thought mine was quire attractive.
> 
> View attachment 30009


My card looks like that also.


----------



## lstone19

We're in the process of moving with mail being forwarded. For anyone who has received the new card and still has the envelope it came in, does it have a "do not forward" or equivalent endorsement on it?


----------



## TinCan782

lstone19 said:


> We're in the process of moving with mail being forwarded. For anyone who has received the new card and still has the envelope it came in, does it have a "do not forward" or equivalent endorsement on it?


My envelope says "Return Service Requested"


----------



## TinCan782

pennyk said:


> My card looks like that also.


Noticed that the new card does not have my AGR number on it as the BofA card did. Not a biggie but it was convenient having it there.


----------



## TinCan782

Breakfast on the BofA card this morning (0830 PDT). Next use will be the FNBO card.


----------



## dlagrua

Reminder. I believe that today 10/23 at 12 noon is the time that we activate our FNBO cards. The B of A card will no longer be valid.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

dlagrua said:


> Reminder. I believe that today 10/23 at 12 noon is the time that we activate our FNBO cards. The B of A card will no longer be valid.


Noon CST. I believe we're all aware of that.


----------



## TinCan782

dlagrua said:


> Reminder. I believe that today 10/23 at 12 noon is the time that we activate our FNBO cards. The B of A card will no longer be valid.


Noon CENTRAL daylight time.


AmtrakBlue said:


> Noon CST I believe we're all aware of that.


CDT


----------



## Railfan1983

Palmland said:


> Not sure why your card didn't have a logo. I thought mine was quire attractive.
> 
> View attachment 30009


He’s talking about the card that appears in his ApplePay not the physical card


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> Noon CENTRAL daylight time.
> 
> CDT


Or just CT per the documentation.


----------



## TheVig

dlagrua said:


> Reminder. I believe that today 10/23 at 12 noon is the time that we activate our FNBO cards. The B of A card will no longer be valid.



Wow. Great to know.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

dlagrua said:


> Reminder. I believe that today 10/23 at 12 noon is the time that we activate our FNBO cards. The B of A card will no longer be valid.


My card has been activated since 10/17. Just can't use it till 1 pm ET.


----------



## lstone19

TinCan782 said:


> My envelope says "Return Service Requested"



Thanks. So unfortunately, if the USPS does its job, it gets returned. And with no information about what the new account number is, probably difficult to call and get it updated.


----------



## JayPea

Just made my first purchase with the new card: a $1.99 book on my phone's Kindle about the 1963 NFL champion Chicago Bears: big spender, I am.


----------



## jcastallack

Was able to enroll in the new bank's web access site. All my old charges and statements are there and my due date is the same as it was at BoA. An autopay I set up earlier today had already charged and refunded ten cents, so I guess the card was already in service.

The new site, IMO, looks more updated and modern than BoA's, if that's a thing that matters to people.


----------



## TinCan782

jcastallack said:


> Was able to enroll in the new bank's web access site. All my old charges and statements are there and my due date is the same as it was at BoA. An autopay I set up earlier today had already charged and refunded ten cents, so I guess the card was already in service.
> 
> The new site, IMO, looks more updated and modern than BoA's, if that's a thing that matters to people.


Same here and sucessfully accessed via the phone app as well. Recent transactions (from BofA) look good.


----------



## JayPea

TinCan782 said:


> Same here and sucessfully accessed via the phone app as well. Recent transactions (from BofA) look good.


I can't seem to do it. I type in the link provided to the guest rewards card and all I get is the link to the frequently asked questions. No link to enroll in the new bank's web access site.


----------



## jcastallack

JayPea said:


> I can't seem to do it. I type in the link provided to the guest rewards card and all I get is the link to the frequently asked questions. No link to enroll in the new bank's web access site.


Is it this? Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard | Card by FNBO

If so, you may need to empty your cache.


----------



## Freddy320

I was able to activate my card today on the 23rd, I tried calling the toll free number to activate it before hand but I was on hold for at least twenty minutes the two times I tried, so I gave up and waited for today.


----------



## jebr

Transactions moved over for me as well on the active AGR (non-World) card.

The World card that I got but had cancelled in late August, but then had a refund post to, would not activate. I went on the BoA website and it appears that the account still shows up there, but has been reclassified as a "Customized Cash" card. I can see transactions there. Might have to call BoA and get them to send a check for that. I also have a useless FNBO World Mastercard so that's...something, I guess.


----------



## TinCan782

JayPea said:


> I can't seem to do it. I type in the link provided to the guest rewards card and all I get is the link to the frequently asked questions. No link to enroll in the new bank's web access site.








Manage Your Account | Card by FNBO


FNBO provides tools for you to manage your credit card including online services, a mobile app, paperless statements, alerts, digital payments, and more.




www.card.fnbo.com


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I was able to enroll both of my cards. The one card that I paid off last week doesn't show that it's paid off, but it might be a timing thing since I made the payment on Friday (I think). I'll check my checking account tomorrow to see if it was processed on that end.
I made two online payments. Now to order some Amtrak tickets.


----------



## pennyk

I think I am set up. Now the next step is try to remove the excess "sticky glue" from the front of the card in order for it not to stick to my wallet.


----------



## jcastallack

pennyk said:


> I think I am set up. Now the next step is try to remove the excess "sticky glue" from the front of the card in order for it not to stick to my wallet.


Per Flyertalk, Goo Gone works well if you have that.


----------



## pennyk

jcastallack said:


> Per Flyertalk, Goo Gone works well if you have that.


just used it. Thanks


----------



## JayPea

jcastallack said:


> Is it this? Amtrak Guest Rewards Mastercard | Card by FNBO
> 
> If so, you may need to empty your cache.


Thank you!! That did the trick!!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## TheVig

I'm already an FNBO customer on another card. I was successful in adding both of my Amtrak cards to my existing account login. Only thing I couldn't setup was text alerts on the Amtrak cards. Kept getting a message to try back later as they were experiencing technical difficulties. That may have nothing to do with the new cards though. I've seen it before on Sundays with FNBO. Like a lot of banks, they do maintenance on Sundays. Things can sometimes be wonky.

Went out and made a couple of purchases on both cards, and they both work as I expected.


----------



## TinCan782

TheVig said:


> I'm already an FNBO customer on another card. I was successful in adding both of my Amtrak cards to my existing account login. Only thing I couldn't setup was text alerts on the Amtrak cards. Kept getting a message to try back later as they were experiencing technical difficulties. That may have nothing to do with the new cards though. I've seen it before on Sundays with FNBO. Like a lot of banks, they do maintenance on Sundays. Things can sometimes be wonky.
> 
> Went out and made a couple of purchases on both cards, and they both work as I expected.


I noticed on the web page mention of upgrading the web page and you could switch back to the "classic" version temporarily.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> I think I am set up. Now the next step is try to remove the excess "sticky glue" from the front of the card in order for it not to stick to my wallet.


I just use regular tap to remove the goo.


----------



## soletsky

Have a different problem w the transition. I paid Bank of America early b/c my due date is Nov. 5 and I didn't know how FNBO would handle that. Paid full amount to BofA on Oct. 20 and it does not show up as paid in my new FNBO account. FNBO phone rep "thinks" BofA should transfer the money to FNBO by Nov. 5 but no assurances except they won't charge me a late fee! Rep told me to have my bank send proof to "Accounting Research" dept at FNBO that BofA got the money. A mess from my standpoint.


----------



## TheVig

soletsky said:


> Have a different problem w the transition. I paid Bank of America early b/c my due date is Nov. 5 and I didn't know how FNBO would handle that. Paid full amount to BofA on Oct. 20 and it does not show up as paid in my new FNBO account. FNBO phone rep "thinks" BofA should transfer the money to FNBO by Nov. 5 but no assurances except they won't charge me a late fee! Rep told me to have my bank send proof to "Accounting Research" dept at FNBO that BofA got the money. A mess from my standpoint.



Sorry for your issue, but this and a few other reasons was why I precisely made sure my BofA cards had zero balances over a week ago to make sure the transition went smooth. I've been through to many rodeos with bank transitions concerning credit cards.


----------



## TinCan782

soletsky said:


> Have a different problem w the transition. I paid Bank of America early b/c my due date is Nov. 5 and I didn't know how FNBO would handle that. Paid full amount to BofA on Oct. 20 and it does not show up as paid in my new FNBO account. FNBO phone rep "thinks" BofA should transfer the money to FNBO by Nov. 5 but no assurances except they won't charge me a late fee! Rep told me to have my bank send proof to "Accounting Research" dept at FNBO that BofA got the money. A mess from my standpoint.


The payment my wife made to BofA last week appears in the current FNBO statement.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

soletsky said:


> Have a different problem w the transition. I paid Bank of America early b/c my due date is Nov. 5 and I didn't know how FNBO would handle that. Paid full amount to BofA on Oct. 20 and it does not show up as paid in my new FNBO account. FNBO phone rep "thinks" BofA should transfer the money to FNBO by Nov. 5 but no assurances except they won't charge me a late fee! Rep told me to have my bank send proof to "Accounting Research" dept at FNBO that BofA got the money. A mess from my standpoint.


I paid one of my BoA cards on Friday and it's not showing, yet. I'm going to give it a few days (and see if it shows up on my checking account). It's not due till the 12th, so I have time.


----------



## bratkinson

jcastallack said:


> Per Flyertalk, Goo Gone works well if you have that.


In over 50 years of having credit cards, -never- have I encountered such difficult-to-remove goo as on the FNBO cards!

I first tried rubbing as that has always worked in the past. Nope.
Tried cigarette lighter fluid (I used nothing but a Zippo from 1963 or so until I quit I quit smoking in 1985). Nope.
Tried Goo Gone (and older metal can of it)...some success.
Seeing how others have had success with the new, not-so-flammable-smelling Goo Gone, I'll have to give that a try.

Also, their site is not terribly friendly for this geezer of 75. And I'm a retired computer geek! It only took 8-10 minutes of screwing around to find a way to add the second AGR card to my account.

And thankfully, they captured all the individual transactoins from previous billing up to and including last Thursday. But, an attempted refund for a trip I cancelled to CC from Amtrak on Friday did not show up! Now I have to spend another 10 minutes or more on the phone with them to figure out WHERE did the refund money go? Of course, I tried for several days trying to cancel the trip and refund to the voucher without success as the site bombed each time. I may be out all of the $104 or so on the voucher at this point. Neither I nor the agent could refund it to the voucher, so they switched me to a specialist who said she'd refund it to the CC. It's not there. **** poor timing on my part, I presume.

So, 'it's another fine day in the (Amtrak) neighborhood, another fine day...'


----------



## Palmland

Well, I didn't read the instructions to see how to get the app. I just went to App store and saw the the FNBO app that I downloaded. Bad idea. It didn't like my information. Fortunately I got a very helpful associate who dealt with log in problems. We struggled with it for a while but finally figured out I needed the 'Card FNBO' app. Worked fine after I did that. I asked why the two apps. She said one was for customers who have other accounts with FNB"O and the Card FNBO is just for credit card customers. Very strange. Of course, all I needed to do was read the instructions!


----------



## TinCan782

bratkinson said:


> In over 50 years of having credit cards, -never- have I encountered such difficult-to-remove goo as on the FNBO cards!
> 
> I first tried rubbing as that has always worked in the past. Nope.
> Tried cigarette lighter fluid (I used nothing but a Zippo from 1963 or so until I quit I quit smoking in 1985). Nope.
> Tried Goo Gone (and older metal can of it)...some success.
> Seeing how others have had success with the new, not-so-flammable-smelling Goo Gone, I'll have to give that a try.


Isopropyl alcohol worked fine for me (and some rubbing).


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> Isopropyl alcohol worked fine for me (and some rubbing).


Scotch tape worked fine for me.


----------



## NorthShore

AmtrakBlue said:


> Or just CT per the documentation.



Living in the Midwest, it's actually nice to have something based upon Central Time (rather than the usual Eastern or sometimes Western) for once. Now, if they really wanted to confuse everyone they could have used Mountain Time in Arizona!


----------



## TinCan782

NorthShore said:


> Living in the Midwest, it's actually nice to have something based upon Central Time (rather than the usual Eastern or sometimes Western) for once. Now, if they really wanted to confuse everyone they could have used Mountain Time in Arizona!


Better yet, GMT or "Zulu" time. 
Having worked in communications I'm comfortable with that!


----------



## PaTrainFan

Made a call to their customer sevice for what was essentially a perfunctory question (I do that a lot) and was very pleased that it was easy and quick to get to an agent. No endless and confusing navigation menus or waiting 15-20 minutes. Got through in 2 minutes, which was impressive for a Sunday and on a conversion day. Agent was very friendly and helpful. Shows FNBO was prepared for this. Also like the website much better than BofA.


----------



## lordsigma

Setup my online banking. And just used my new one for the first time - appropriately in the diner on the Chief!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

lordsigma said:


> Setup my online banking. And just used my new one for the first time - appropriately in the diner on the Chief!


When AGR switched from Chase to BoA I was doing temp work at Chase and the first time I used my new card was in one of their cafeterias.


----------



## TheVig

Now all we have to do is patiently wait for statements to start cutting to see how long it takes for the points to show up.


----------



## TinCan782

Interesting looking at my FNBO statement now...a bunch of zero or zeroed-out charges for accounts I updated card info.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Would-be new FNBO AGR credit card customer here (probably the no-annual-fee version), just waiting to hear when I can apply. I've got time tonight, but perhaps it would be best to wait until existing customers have activated their cards?


----------



## pennyk

PaTrainFan said:


> Made a call to their customer sevice for what was essentially a perfunctory question (I do that a lot) and was very pleased that it was easy and quick to get to an agent. No endless and confusing navigation menus or waiting 15-20 minutes. Got through in 2 minutes, which was impressive for a Sunday and on a conversion day. Agent was very friendly and helpful. Shows FNBO was prepared for this. Also like the website much better than BofA.


I also made a phone call this afternoon, with what I thought was a good question, and also had quick access to an agent who provided me with an answer to my question. I was pleased.


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Would-be new FNBO AGR credit card customer here (probably the no-annual-fee version), just waiting to hear when I can apply. I've got time tonight, but perhaps it would be best to wait until existing customers have activated their cards?


When it happens, you will probably have to access the application via Amtrak's AGR page.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Just signed up at the website, set up security notifications, etc. My balance from BOA since last payment has transferred, The website seems to work well and is cleaner than the BOA site. I was pleased with BOA and hope FNBO will be the same. And yes, that sticky on the card was a bit of a pain. Gooagone is good.


----------



## MARC Rider

Made my first purchase on the FNBO card this afternoon, about $15 for lunch for my wife and me at a McDonald's in Hanover, PA. The card seemed to work, but the kiosk didn't print me a receipt. The person at the counter said the payment was approved, and they served us out meal.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist

pennyk said:


> I also made a phone call this afternoon, with what I thought was a good question, and also had quick access to an agent who provided me with an answer to my question. I was pleased.


I'm glad others have had luck speaking to an agent easily. The telephone tree does not include "speak to an agent" so I had to choose one option I thought wouldn't be automated. I did get an agent at that point who was polite and answered my question. But most cards have an option to speak to an agent without going through the additional hoop.


----------



## UhClem

I logged into BOA last night and discovered my credit accounts gone. So I finally called the FNBO Activate your card number. I typed the card number wrong and after several timeouts, it transferred me to a person that said she couldn't do anything until the transfer was complete. I hung up and activated the cards with more accurate entry. My go-to for removing label glue is paint thinner. That got it off and I used some iso alcohol to clean the residue. This afternoon I "Enrolled" an account on their website, and was able to get both cards setup. All transactions and statements were there. I scheduled a payment for one card, now having to tell FNBO my BOA checking account. I also looked at the statements to figure whom to change auto-payments with (Comcast, AT&T, etc) I guess the next quest is to update Quicken.


----------



## JayPea

For removing the sticky on the card, I was able to do that quite easily by just using my finger and rubbing it off. Perhaps there wasn't as much of the sticky stuff on my card. Just a few runs with my finger and my card was fine.


----------



## Railfan1983

AmtrakBlue said:


> I paid one of my BoA cards on Friday and it's not showing, yet. I'm going to give it a few days (and see if it shows up on my checking account). It's not due till the 12th, so I have time.


I tried to make a payment Friday, forgetting about the cutoff and got an email from BofA that the payment was sent as a check, which leads me to believe that it’s being sent to FNBO.



TinCan782 said:


> Interesting looking at my FNBO statement now...a bunch of zero or zeroed-out charges for accounts I updated card info.


Just ensuring that the account is active.


----------



## Sauve850

I paid off balance on BofA weeks ago and activated only one of my new cards today. Changed all my auto pays online to the new FNBO. Whole process has been smooth for me. FNBO is quite clear that it takes one billing cycle for auto payments so Ill wait to be notified who hasnt gotten paid and do a one time payment online or phone.


----------



## Danib62

As I think others have noticed, in Apple Pay it is just showing as a generic FNBO world mastercard. I assume they’ll update the design at some point.


----------



## TinCan782

Railfan1983 said:


> Just ensuring that the account is active.


Yep. Expected.


----------



## TraneMan

Palmland said:


> Not sure why your card didn't have a logo. I thought mine was quire attractive.
> 
> View attachment 30009


My card is like this, just on the ApplePay (screen shot) is the green FNBO.


----------



## TraneMan

Trying to enroll online/app, and asking for a code on signature line??? There's none!?


----------



## Danib62

They mean the CVC.


----------



## PaTrainFan

Big Green Chauvanist said:


> I'm glad others have had luck speaking to an agent easily. The telephone tree does not include "speak to an agent" so I had to choose one option I thought wouldn't be automated. I did get an agent at that point who was polite and answered my question. But most cards have an option to speak to an agent without going through the additional hoop.


 My default is to press 0. Works with some companies call centers, not with others.


----------



## fhussain44

I cancelled my Bank of America card in September but for some reason I was still sent a new card last week from FNBO. What is the easiest way to cancel this card ? Don't want to activate it or anything..


----------



## jebr

Big Green Chauvanist said:


> I'm glad others have had luck speaking to an agent easily. The telephone tree does not include "speak to an agent" so I had to choose one option I thought wouldn't be automated. I did get an agent at that point who was polite and answered my question. But most cards have an option to speak to an agent without going through the additional hoop.


I've found this to be less and less true, at least with the non-high-end cards. I called BoA today, said "agent," was told I still had to do the phone tree so I wouldn't have to be transferred to different agents, and so went through the tree (using the correct prompts, not just whatever might bypass it quickest) just to be transferred to three different agents anyways!

Sounds like FNBO is much better in that regard.


----------



## PaulM

jcastallack said:


> Was able to enroll in the new bank's web access site. All my old charges and statements are there and my due date is the same as it was at BoA.


Same here except the balance due was several $100's too high. Looking at the transactions, I saw that ones from my wifes BoA AGR card were mixed in with mine. 

My first thought was to try to set up and log on to my wife's FNBO account to see what hers showed. But I got that new style error message that has become fashionable recently: I'm sorry but we can't perform that task now, please call ...

So I called and, by the way, selected the option dealing with website issues. The rep was no help. About all she could suggest was that I was actually looking at my wife's account. NO WAY. When she realized she could not help, she suggested transferring me to the department that could, but admitted that it would be a long wait given all the teething problems they were experiencing.

So I decided to fight the battle another day.


----------



## Henry Kisor

Everything fine except that goddam stickum.


----------



## Bonser

AmtrakBlue said:


> I don’t think there’s a problem with the transition. The “problems” are user errors - aka, people not paying attention to all the info we’ve been given over the past month or so. As for your 02:40 CDT, are you thinking the transition occurred at midnight CDT? It’s to occur at noon CST today.


It already happened. My card is active. The noon time activation time I think was a mistake made by someone who didn't know 10/24 starts at 12 AM not PM. I just used it. No problems.


----------



## jebr

Bonser said:


> It already happened. My card is active. The noon time activation time I think was a mistake made by someone who didn't know 10/24 starts at 12 AM not PM. I just used it. No problems.


The activation was done at noon CT yesterday (10/23.) Everything started working for me around that time. Even used my card yesterday afternoon.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Bonser said:


> It already happened. My card is active. The noon time activation time I think was a mistake made by someone who didn't know 10/24 starts at 12 AM not PM. I just used it. No problems.


The cards were available to use as of 10/23/22 at noon central time. It is clearly stated on all of the documentation.


----------



## Bonser

AmtrakBlue said:


> The cards were available to use as of 10/23/22 at noon central time. It is clearly stated on all of the documentation.


I misread and assumed activation to be today. Thanks


----------



## SouthwestDude

Already getting an error message on the FNBO website:

_Service Unavailable 
Mobile phone number management is currently unavailable. Please try again later._

Setting up text alerts for spending has saved me from fraudulent attempts to use my credit cards, sadly, on multiple occasions. I guess I'll "try again later". Not impressed with the website - at all - so far.


----------



## Joe from PA

pennyk said:


> I think I am set up. Now the next step is try to remove the excess "sticky glue" from the front of the card in order for it not to stick to my wallet.


I used lighter fluid on a paper napkin.


----------



## lordsigma

Danib62 said:


> As I think others have noticed, in Apple Pay it is just showing as a generic FNBO world mastercard. I assume they’ll update the design at some point.View attachment 30012


I get the same.


----------



## TinCan782

For those of you who canceled and wanted to re-apply
"SAY HELLO TO 20,000 30,000 BONUS POINTS*
with the Amtrak Guest Rewards® Preferred Mastercard®.
Offer ends 12/2/22."








Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points


Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points




www.amtrak.com


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

TinCan782 said:


> For those of you who canceled and wanted to re-apply
> "SAY HELLO TO 30,000 BONUS POINTS*
> with the Amtrak Guest Rewards® Preferred Mastercard®.
> Offer ends 12/2/22."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amtrak.com


Thanks for the link! I will probably try signing up for the no-annual-fee version during the lunch hour. (I should have my AGR login info saved at home, but don't here at work.)


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Thanks for the link! I will probably try signing up for the no-annual-fee version during the lunch hour. (I should have my AGR login info saved at home, but don't here at work.)


I think if you just have your AGR number handy you wont need to log in to your AGR account. The link I provided is available without logging in.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Wish those points had been a nice gift from AGR for our new FNBO card account....


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

TinCan782 said:


> I think if you just have your AGR number handy you wont need to log in to your AGR account. The link I provided is available without logging in.


I might be able to get my AGR number from one of the AGR emails in my inbox. Might try that link before lunch if I have time.


----------



## lstone19

As I mentioned above, we're in the process of moving and as a result, have not received the new cards. Back a page or two was a link to an FAQ that now appears to be gone. But it listed a phone number to call. That phone number is now essentially out of service (tells you the "opt out" period is over and to call the number on the back of your card (that I don't have) for assistance) and disconnects. In short, they have no process as to what to do if you never receive the card. Currently waiting on their general customer service number.


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I might be able to get my AGR number from one of the AGR emails in my inbox. Might try that link before lunch if I have time.


 Do you still have the BofA card...it has the AGR number on it.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

TinCan782 said:


> Do you still have the BofA card...it has the AGR number on it.


I never had the BofA card; this would be a totally-new AGR credit card application for hubby & me.


----------



## TinCan782

lstone19 said:


> As I mentioned above, we're in the process of moving and as a result, have not received the new cards. Back a page or two was a link to an FAQ that now appears to be gone. But it listed a phone number to call. That phone number is now essentially out of service (tells you the "opt out" period is over and to call the number on the back of your card (that I don't have) for assistance) and disconnects. In short, they have no process as to what to do if you never receive the card. Currently waiting on their general customer service number.


"Customer Assistance" phone number on the back of my (FNBO) card is: 855-350-6589


----------



## UpstaterNY

TinCan782 said:


> For those of you who canceled and wanted to re-apply
> "SAY HELLO TO 20,000 30,000 BONUS POINTS*
> with the Amtrak Guest Rewards® Preferred Mastercard®.
> Offer ends 12/2/22."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amtrak.com


When buying a ticket on Amtrak.com this morning, there was an offer for 20,000 AGR points and a $100 statement credit for the Preferred card. The 30,000 point offer above is much better.


----------



## CharlesBeasley

Check cost? FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO


----------



## Railfan1983

It appears that the $99 Annual Fee for the Preferred is back to only $79 based off this info here. FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO


----------



## TinCan782

Railfan1983 said:


> It appears that the $99 Annual Fee for the Preferred is back to only $79 based off this info here. FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO


Check the URL. That is the zh.amtrak.com website! 
zh dot amtrak dot com/sdaemtest/apply


----------



## TinCan782

CharlesBeasley said:


> Check cost? FNBO Guest Rewards Apply - LTO


Check the URL. That is the zh.amtrak.com website!
zh dot amtrak dot com/sdaemtest/apply


----------



## nshvlcat

Will my AGR points stay with BOA or transfer to new CC bank?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Palmland said:


> Not sure why your card didn't have a logo. I thought mine was quire attractive.
> 
> View attachment 30009


Mine has a Logo , but since I only have the No Fee Card, perhaps that's the Reason???


----------



## AmtrakBlue

nshvlcat said:


> Will my AGR points stay with BOA or transfer to new CC bank?


Your AGR points are held by Amtrak Guest Rewards. Any earned during the last month of the BoA card(s) were sent to AGR as they were earned. You’ll see on your AGR account transactions for each purchase rather than the monthly transaction.


----------



## TinCan782

AmtrakBlue said:


> Your AGR points are held by Amtrak Guest Rewards. Any earned during the last month of the BoA card(s) were sent to AGR as they were earned. You’ll see on your AGR account transactions for each purchase rather than the monthly transaction.


Correct. That is a concept a lot of people don't seem to understand. The credit card is just a means of earning points (just like train travel, shopping portal, etc.) 
Once earned, the points (regardless of source) are in your AGR account, not the credit card or anywhere else.


----------



## Winecliff Station

TinCan782 said:


> Correct. That is a concept a lot of people don't seem to understand. The credit card is just a means of earning points (just like train travel, shopping portal, etc.)
> Once earned, the points (regardless of source) are in your AGR account, not the credit card or anywhere else.


Yes in that regard it’s more like a dedicated airline card where the points go right into your frequent flier miles as opposed to a Chase Sapphire or Ink where you have to move them.


----------



## nshvlcat

AmtrakBlue said:


> Your AGR points are held by Amtrak Guest Rewards. Any earned during the last month of the BoA card(s) were sent to AGR as they were earned. You’ll see on your AGR account transactions for each purchase rather than the monthly transaction.


Thank you. That cleared that up for me and probably others as well.


----------



## fhussain44

Had no luck calling the cutomer service number to cancel my card. It kept asking me to enter my card number and SSN but said it could not find anything. Can I write a letter to this address to cancel it:

FNBO

P.O. Box 2557

Omaha, NE 68103-2557


----------



## jebr

fhussain44 said:


> Had no luck calling the cutomer service number to cancel my card. It kept asking me to enter my card number and SSN but said it could not find anything. Can I write a letter to this address to cancel it:
> 
> FNBO
> 
> P.O. Box 2557
> 
> Omaha, NE 68103-2557


The card is likely already cancelled. I think after entering in the info a couple of times it forwarded me to a rep as well, which may be worth trying. Otherwise I'd try calling the customer service number on the back of the card and make sure that the account doesn't exist on their end.

I had the same situation (sent a card for an account I closed) and it wouldn't activate or let me set it up online. My guess is that it was immediately closed on FNBO's end once the actual account transaction data was moved over when the transition was done at noon on 10/23.


----------



## JayPea

I got a message from Bank of America--this morning--that my Century Link bill had been paid with their card. I didn't see how that was possible since I already had changed my card info over to the new card. I went into my CenturyLink account, and my preferred method of payment was still listed as the Bank of America account, even though I changed it. Not surprising; I have had more trouble dealing with incompetence with CenturyLink than any other account.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Just got an email this afternoon from AGR inviting me to apply for the AGR Preferred MasterCard (the fee-based version) from FNBO. I assume the included link will also allow me to apply for the no-annual-fee version (the only one hubby is OK with applying for, since our joint budget would be paying for any charges).


----------



## JeanA

soletsky said:


> Have a different problem w the transition. I paid Bank of America early b/c my due date is Nov. 5 and I didn't know how FNBO would handle that. Paid full amount to BofA on Oct. 20 and it does not show up as paid in my new FNBO account. FNBO phone rep "thinks" BofA should transfer the money to FNBO by Nov. 5 but no assurances except they won't charge me a late fee! Rep told me to have my bank send proof to "Accounting Research" dept at FNBO that BofA got the money. A mess from my standpoint.


Ditto here. I paid the annual fee to BoA as they told me I had to. But FNBO shows it as a balance due by Nov 5. Annoying. I emailed them through the message center, we'll see what they say.


----------



## CharlesBeasley

Would this work? my son in NC and I both apply for the new Amtrack card both apply for taking a friend then I buy a fare for him and me in a room to a first destination and he buys the return trip. He accumulates rewards +500 and I collect my 500 plus rewards. Each gets the 30000 for spending over a$1000 in the first ninety days.


----------



## zetharion

TinCan782 said:


> For those of you who canceled and wanted to re-apply
> "SAY HELLO TO 20,000 30,000 BONUS POINTS*
> with the Amtrak Guest Rewards® Preferred Mastercard®.
> Offer ends 12/2/22."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amtrak.com


Applied and got approved but no email just yet. Not sure if it actually went through or not.


----------



## Michigan Mom

30,000 points? What value is there in remaining an existing customer? Might as well cancel this and reapply apparently.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Just got an email this afternoon from AGR inviting me to apply for the AGR Preferred MasterCard (the fee-based version) from FNBO. I assume the included link will also allow me to apply for the no-annual-fee version (the only one hubby is OK with applying for, since our joint budget would be paying for any charges).


The email link goes directly to the application for the AGR Preferred MasterCard. To reach the application for the no-annual-fee AGR MasterCard, one has to go to the main AGR page and click on the "Credit Cards" link in the sidebar menu. (Doing that was a bit glitchy, though, as a Chinese-language version of the main AGR page wanted to load. Waiting a bit, and then clicking a back-arrow to the previous page, got me to the English-language AGR main page, however.)


----------



## PaTrainFan

Michigan Mom said:


> 30,000 points? What value is there in remaining an existing customer? Might as well cancel this and reapply apparently.


I seriously wonder of I can get a second preferred card for the 30,000 points. With B of A I got the fee free card in addition to the fee card for 20,000 points. Disaappointing that the no fee card with FNBO is discounted to 12,000.


----------



## plane2train

PaTrainFan said:


> I seriously wonder of I can get a second preferred card for the 30,000 points. With B of A I got the fee free card in addition to the fee card for 20,000 points. Disaappointing that the no fee card with FNBO is discounted to 12,000.


12,000 was all I got when I signed up for the no-fee card with B of A, so this is nothing new. That is actually worth a little over $200 in fare value so it’s a little better than most no-fee cards that usually offer $200.


----------



## gregg_vw

fhussain44 said:


> I cancelled my Bank of America card in September but for some reason I was still sent a new card last week from FNBO. What is the easiest way to cancel this card ? Don't want to activate it or anything..


You don't need to cancel it. All recent BOA cardholders receive the new card, but if you canceled with BOA, you won't be able to set up a FNBO account. Just shred it.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Waited until after breakfast this morning (to make sure hubby's & my decision-making/thinking skills were thoroughly awake), then applied for the no-fee version of the AGR MasterCard. Got approved right away (an excellent credit score helped). Per the website, should be receiving the new card in 7-10 days. Looked at the terms & conditions for both versions of the cards last night. The interest rate stinks (approx. 25% APR), so this will be a credit card where we either pay the balance in full each month or do a balance transfer to a card with 0% interest on balance transfers.


----------



## soletsky

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Waited until after breakfast this morning (to make sure hubby's & my decision-making/thinking skills were thoroughly awake), then applied for the no-fee version of the AGR MasterCard. Got approved right away (an excellent credit score helped). Per the website, should be receiving the new card in 7-10 days. Looked at the terms & conditions for both versions of the cards last night. The interest rate stinks (approx. 25% APR), so this will be a credit card where we either pay the balance in full each month or do a balance transfer to a card with 0% interest on balance transfers.


My card was set up fine, but the online account has been a problem. Two-step authentication didn't work after the first day so I can't get into my account. When I call customer service and put in my credentials I am automatically transferred to fraud prevention, which can't help me with logging in. I'm pretty savvy about online banking but this is beyond frustrating. Add to this, my final (early) payment to B of A didn't show up in my FNBO account, that is, when I could see it.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

soletsky said:


> My card was set up fine, but the online account has been a problem. Two-step authentication didn't work after the first day so I can't get into my account. When I call customer service and put in my credentials I am automatically transferred to fraud prevention, which can't help me with logging in. I'm pretty savvy about online banking but this is beyond frustrating. Add to this, my final (early) payment to B of A didn't show up in my FNBO account, that is, when I could see it.


I got to what appeared to be the final screen showing "Approved! Credit Limit: $XXXXX" plus info on when I'd receive my card, tried closing that tab and got a pop-up message: "Are you sure you want to leave? Saved information may be lost." Left that tab be for a few minutes while checking email, and got a "session timed out" message when I came back. So hopefully the application did indeed go through (although those messages make confirmation unclear).


----------



## TheVig

I have both the no annual and annual fee cards. The conversion itself went off without a hitch for me. 

Only issue I’ve had is a few false fraud triggers that the fraud department was able to fix. The reps I’ve spoke to did admit that there are some intermittent issues with the conversion, as well as the system in general getting used to spending and travel habits of the card holders. In short welcome to AI and fraud algorithms. 

I’m not mad, as this is not my first rodeo with card conversions between banks.


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Just got an email this afternoon from AGR inviting me to apply for the AGR Preferred MasterCard (the fee-based version) from FNBO. I assume the included link will also allow me to apply for the no-annual-fee version (the only one hubby is OK with applying for, since our joint budget would be paying for any charges).


The link on Amtrak's page offers both cards with either 30,000 or 12,000 point bonus.








Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points


Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points




www.amtrak.com


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

TinCan782 said:


> The link on Amtrak's page offers both cards with either 30,000 or 12,000 point bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amtrak.com


Agreed; that's how I was able to access the application for the no-annual-fee version of the AGR MasterCard.


----------



## OldCond

This has probably been covered already, but I just noticed that my AGR number isn't on my new card on even on my FNBO online account page.


----------



## TinCan782

OldCond said:


> This has probably been covered already, but I just noticed that my AGR number isn't on my new card on even on my FNBO online account page.


Yea, noticed that too. It was convenient having it on the BofA card if I needed to look it up.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

TinCan782 said:


> Yea, noticed that too. It was convenient having it on the BofA card if I needed to look it up.


I noticed a similar issue when we received our new Best Buy credit card earlier this month: the old one had displayed our Best Buy Rewards number, but the new one did not.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I noticed a similar issue when we received our new Best Buy credit card earlier this month: the old one had displayed our Best Buy Rewards number, but the new one did not.


There seems to be a trend developing that leaves more info off on credit transactions and statements due to so much fraud occurring in financial dealings.


----------



## John Bredin

TheVig said:


> I have both the no annual and annual fee cards. The conversion itself went off without a hitch for me.
> 
> Only issue I’ve had is a few false fraud triggers that the fraud department was able to fix. The reps I’ve spoke to did admit that there are some intermittent issues with the conversion, as well as the system in general getting used to spending and travel habits of the card holders. In short welcome to AI and fraud algorithms.
> 
> I’m not mad, as this is not my first rodeo with card conversions between banks.


I had similar problems, and I was a bit mad.
(1) BofA would message me about questionable charges and I could clear up the matter with a few keystrokes on my phone. I only found out FNBO flagged my card when charges etc. were rejected.
(2) I called yesterday to get the blockage removed and was assured it was. Then an auto-charge (for a subscription I'd really rather not lose) failed in the night. I had to call again this morning, and they assured me the matter is cleared now. We will see.

To both operators, I pointed out that, with the card changeover, hundreds of people are trying to update various websites with their new payment information and it would behoove their fraud dep't to override or rein in the algorithm if it was kicking out a bunch of verifications or validations in a row as suspicious.


----------



## jis

TinCan782 said:


> Yea, noticed that too. It was convenient having it on the BofA card if I needed to look it up.


This particular one does not bother me much since I have that number committed to my memory among the large pile of frivolous stuff that occupies a corner of my memory. 

Actually I think the lesser the amount of information made available on cards the better it is, since when a card is lost there is that much less someone can learn about me to use in devious ways. The Apple Card is the best in that respect since all that it has imprinted on the card is my name. Absolutely nothing else on the pure White card!


----------



## JeanA

JeanA said:


> Ditto here. I paid the annual fee to BoA as they told me I had to. But FNBO shows it as a balance due by Nov 5. Annoying. I emailed them through the message center, we'll see what they say.


Resolved. Logged in this morning and my account has been credited for the annual fee paid to BoA.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I patiently waited to see if my last payment to BoA, on 10/21, would transfer to FNBO. It did.


----------



## Exvalley

Setup was very easy for me. Hopefully I won't have any glitches moving forward. I set up auto-pay as well.


----------



## striker64

OldCond said:


> This has probably been covered already, but I just noticed that my AGR number isn't on my new card on even on my FNBO online account page.



This doesn't bother me much, however I applied (and was approved) for the annual-fee version of the card and it did not ask me anywhere on the application page for my AGR number. I'm hoping it won't be painful to get the card linked to my AGR account.


----------



## jis

I just activated and enrolled the card and made the first charge. Very smooth. All the information has been transferred over including recent payments etc. correctly. One of the smoothest transitions I have had. One thing that is yet to be verified is how its link to the AGR account works, or not.

I think the trick is to avoid doing anything with the account for a few days before and after the transition. I have learned this having been at the other end of such a couple of times.

BTW I had no "glue" problem at all. I just carefully peeled off the sticker so that most of the glue stayed with the sticker, and the little residue on the card was rubbed off easily by my fingers.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

striker64 said:


> This doesn't bother me much, however I applied (and was approved) for the annual-fee version of the card and it did not ask me anywhere on the application page for my AGR number. I'm hoping it won't be painful to get the card linked to my AGR account.


Same issue here with the no-fee version of the card.


----------



## lstone19

lstone19 said:


> As I mentioned above, we're in the process of moving and as a result, have not received the new cards. Back a page or two was a link to an FAQ that now appears to be gone. But it listed a phone number to call. That phone number is now essentially out of service (tells you the "opt out" period is over and to call the number on the back of your card (that I don't have) for assistance) and disconnects. In short, they have no process as to what to do if you never receive the card. Currently waiting on their general customer service number.



General customer service was able to help. Turned out the most recent address change was passed to them by BofA but while we have a PO Box while we stay in an extended stay hotel waiting on house completion, it appears BofA (which like most financial institutions requires a physical residence address when using a PO Box as a mailing address) passed them only the hotel address. FNBO says the card was mailed over two weeks ago but as the hotel didn't have it, they cancelled the number and are issuing a new one that will go to the PO Box. It's also possible they received the address change after mailing and they were actually mailed to the old address and are being returned or forwarding is taking a long time (completely separate, yesterday we received forwarded mail with the "return service requested" endorsement on it so the USPS misses that sometimes).


----------



## jis

I just added the card to ApplePay and the image now says Amtrak Guest Reward and has an image of an ALC-42.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

MccfamschoolMom said:


> I got to what appeared to be the final screen showing "Approved! Credit Limit: $XXXXX" plus info on when I'd receive my card, tried closing that tab and got a pop-up message: "Are you sure you want to leave? Saved information may be lost." Left that tab be for a few minutes while checking email, and got a "session timed out" message when I came back. So hopefully the application did indeed go through (although those messages make confirmation unclear).


The application apparently did go through, as I received an email confirmation during the lunch hour. (Although the email from FNBO asks me to confirm my contact information by clicking the "Enroll Online" button, and the first piece of requested information in the "Enroll Online" form is my account number, which of course I won't know until I receive the card.)


----------



## Bob Dylan

I used my New Card yesterday @ the Grocery Store for the First time, and everything worked, so based on the comments here, it seems like FNBO is off to a good start with the Transition.

Well see when it comes to Billing, Points credited etc what Bugs will show up once the System is in Full Operation!


----------



## soletsky

John Bredin said:


> I had similar problems, and I was a bit mad.
> (1) BofA would message me about questionable charges and I could clear up the matter with a few keystrokes on my phone. I only found out FNBO flagged my card when charges etc. were rejected.
> (2) I called yesterday to get the blockage removed and was assured it was. Then an auto-charge (for a subscription I'd really rather not lose) failed in the night. I had to call again this morning, and they assured me the matter is cleared now. We will see.
> 
> To both operators, I pointed out that, with the card changeover, hundreds of people are trying to update various websites with their new payment information and it would behoove their fraud dep't to override or rein in the algorithm if it was kicking out a bunch of verifications or validations in a row as suspicious.


Sorry you had these problems with FNBO fraud prevention program; I'm in the same boat but even worse. I can't get into my new online account b/c I'm not "verified" and I'm not "verified" b/c FNBO won't accept my Google Voice number to send a code and says my cellphone number is "not associated" with my SSN so can't use that either. Only way I can get verified now is to fax notarized ID to the bank or visit my own bank and have them verify me by phone. Both involve in-person contact and I am still recovering from Covid so can't do that. Told all this to FNBO to no avail. 
Can't do anything online although they tell me they will accept my money. Meanwhile it all started because the two-factor authentication didn't work, and, you guessed it, they wouldn't let me talk to IT about this because I'm not "verified."
I hope I can test negative soon enough to deal with the next payment. Strangely, I did have access to the online account when I set it up on Sunday -- no verification required -- but when the two-factor authentication failed the next day I ended up locked out of everything.


----------



## John Bredin

soletsky said:


> Sorry you had these problems with FNBO fraud prevention program; I'm in the same boat but even worse. I can't get into my new online account b/c I'm not "verified" and I'm not "verified" b/c FNBO won't accept my Google Voice number to send a code and says my cellphone number is "not associated" with my SSN so can't use that either. Only way I can get verified now is to fax notarized ID to the bank or visit my own bank and have them verify me by phone. Both involve in-person contact and I am still recovering from Covid so can't do that. Told all this to FNBO to no avail.
> Can't do anything online although they tell me they will accept my money. Meanwhile it all started because the two-factor authentication didn't work, and, you guessed it, they wouldn't let me talk to IT about this because I'm not "verified."
> I hope I can test negative soon enough to deal with the next payment. Strangely, I did have access to the online account when I set it up on Sunday -- no verification required -- but when the two-factor authentication failed the next day I ended up locked out of everything.


Yes, your issues are *much* worse than mine (which seem to have been fixed, knock on wood)! My sympathies!


----------



## zetharion

zetharion said:


> Applied and got approved but no email just yet. Not sure if it actually went through or not.


I got the confirmation three hours later.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

zetharion said:


> I got the confirmation three hours later.


About the same delay between approval and confirmation here.


----------



## Danib62

jis said:


> I just added the card to ApplePay and the image now says Amtrak Guest Reward and has an image of an ALC-42.


My card updated in apple wallet and Fitbit Pay and now has the new image. Very snazzy.


----------



## jis

Joe said:


> Where did you read this? I am not aware of this or even think this is possible.


I suppose now it is obvious that the balance transfer was part of the plan as it was executed, and it is indeed quite possible (and really quite easily done)


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Well, one thing I don't like is that the current transactions page does not show a running total in a column to the right like BoA's did. This was handy for me as I update my register each week....to know where I left off and to verify I'm not making typos. Ah, well, can't please everyone.


----------



## MARC Rider

jis said:


> I suppose now it is obvious that the balance transfer was part of the plan as it was executed, and it is indeed quite possible (and really quite easily done)


Seems to have worked like a charm for me. I wasn't able to pay my last statement balance (with a due date of Nov. 15) before they cut off my BOA account, but the balance got transferred over without a hitch, including the same due date, Nov. 15. Also, the higher credit limit that BOA recently gave me was transferred over, too. The lower credit limit that came with the card much have just been a placeholder waiting for whatever BOA sent over.


----------



## Aegis

All transitioned well, I also liked the running total on purchases that the BofA showed. The app and mobile app work well.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> Well, one thing I don't like is that the current transactions page does not show a running total in a column to the right like BoA's did. This was handy for me as I update my register each week....to know where I left off and to verify I'm not making typos. Ah, well, can't please everyone.


Did you check their old website which is easy to pop over to. They are in the process of transitioning and not everything has quitemoved over to the new UX yet.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jis said:


> Did you check their old website which is easy to pop over to. They are in the process of transitioning and not everything has quitemoved over to the new UX yet.


Yes, I did. It doesn’t have the running total column either.


----------



## Railfan1983

nshvlcat said:


> Will my AGR points stay with BOA or transfer to new CC bank?


Your point are with Amtrak Guest Rewards not the bank.


----------



## Railfan1983

AmtrakBlue said:


> Well, one thing I don't like is that the current transactions page does not show a running total in a column to the right like BoA's did. This was handy for me as I update my register each week....to know where I left off and to verify I'm not making typos. Ah, well, can't please everyone.


They also don’t allow transaction downloads (eg: Quicken) of posted/cleared transactions until the end of the statement cycle. So now it appears I will have to manually clear my transactions after they post.


----------



## Barb Stout

When I activated the card, I was asked for my social security number. I have never had to give my social security number when activating a card before. Was anyone/everyone else asked that also? And then the first time I tried to use my card yesterday (a few days later after activation), it was rejected. I had also set up an on-line account with FNBO the same day I activated it. I have not yet investigated as to why the card was rejected.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Barb Stout said:


> When I activated the card, I was asked for my social security number. I have never had to give my social security number when activating a card before. Was anyone/everyone else asked that also? And then the first time I tried to use my card yesterday (a few days later after activation), it was rejected. I had also set up an on-line account with FNBO the same day I activated it. I have not yet investigated as to why the card was rejected.


I was only asked for the Last 4 Digits of my SSN, which seems to be a common Security precaution for online transactions.


----------



## jis

Bob Dylan said:


> I was only asked for the Last 4 Digits of my SSN, which seems to be a common Security precaution for online transactions.


Likewise. IIRC I was asked for the whole SSN for setting up the web account with the bank for the card.


----------



## MarkInAustin

My October 20 payment of the entire balance of the BoA card did not show up on my FNBO online statement on October 23,24,or 25. I called FNBO and was very kindly treated by a female who was obviously with the bank and not at a call center, had data at hand, was knowledgeable, and was a relative joy to deal with. She asked me to wait one day but to call her back and ask for her by name if the payment had not cleared by evening.

The payment cleared yesterday morning. _ All's well that ends well._

Or_ begins well, _in this case.


----------



## oregon pioneer

My payment made last week also did not clear before the changeover. When I set up the FNBO online access, I set up an alert so I would know any time a payment has not cleared by 5 days before the bill is due. I checked yesterday, and payment had cleared, so all is good.


----------



## City of Miami

I attempted to set up ACH direct transfer from my online bank and they could not verify my acct# with FNBO. Online bill pay is the only method I've used for years and I will not give them my bank acct # with approval to withdraw. Ever. If all else fails my bank would mail them checks.


----------



## oregon pioneer

City of Miami said:


> Online bill pay is the only method I've used for years and I will not give them my bank acct # with approval to withdraw. Ever. .



Same here, but I will wait till I have the first bill in my hand to set it up, and then use the payment address exactly as shown (banks usually have a custom PO box for payments). Hoping it works by then...


----------



## PaulM

Did anyone notice that when you set up an FNBO credit card as a payee on a third party on-line bill pay system, the payment will be sent via snail mail. Most large company payees, such as BoA credit cards, get sent electronically. Snail mail is reserved for mothers-in-law and such.


----------



## zephyr17

Okay, I am fully up and running on FNBO.

The payment I made to BofA on Friday 10/21 was posted by FNBO on 10/24. I made the payment as a cash transfer between accounts since I bank at BofA, which may have helped get it fully posted quickly, since the cash was already credited to the credit card account when it moved. In retrospect I probably should have waited until the account was fully at FNBO when I made it that late. Since it paid off my credit card balance, as usual, it was a pretty hefty payment and I was concerned about it, but it posted and everything is good.

I was only asked the last 4 of my SSN to confirm the account for online access.

Statement cycle date is the same.

Just called them to set up a travel alert (they don't really do them anymore, but the representative made a note on the account). I have to say I really like their customer service reps. The person I talked to was the epitome of "midwest nice" and a whole lot less "mechanical" than the ones at BofA.

All in all, I have to say I think I am going to like FNBO.


----------



## TheVig

PaulM said:


> Did anyone notice that when you set up an FNBO credit card as a payee on a third party on-line bill pay system, the payment will be sent via snail mail. Most large company payees, such as BoA credit cards, get sent electronically. Snail mail is reserved for mothers-in-law and such.



I have checking accounts with BofA and Wells Fargo. I set it up with both. And both banks are snail mailing checks to FNBO. At least to the PO box FNBO wants payments sent to.


----------



## VAtrainfan

PaulM said:


> Did anyone notice that when you set up an FNBO credit card as a payee on a third party on-line bill pay system, the payment will be sent via snail mail. Most large company payees, such as BoA credit cards, get sent electronically. Snail mail is reserved for mothers-in-law and such.


A lot of times the service my credit union uses for online bill pay sets a new payee up initially as a paper check, because the computer can't immediately verify the account. But within a day or so it has been verified (either automatically or by a human) and switched to ACH. It's less common if the payee is an actual bank (as opposed to a utility or city services) but I have seen it happen. It may be that FBNO's systems are bogged down by the sudden influx of accounts and the bill pay service didn't get an immediate response so defaulted to paper checks.


----------



## zephyr17

I guess I am a contrarian. I don't use my bank's bill pay except for my local water district which charges for electronic payment through them. I pay on the creditors' sites as "pulls", not bill pay "pushes". That does two things, it takes a day or two extra for them to do the ACH transfer even though my account is credited immediately, so the money stays in my account that much longer, and I have a receipt from the creditor that they received an on time payment.

Even though the money staying in my account a bit longer really does nothing for me, I just prefer to deny institutions "free" use of my money.


----------



## VAtrainfan

zephyr17 said:


> I guess I am a contrarian. I don't use my bank's bill pay except for my local water district which charges for electronic payment through them. I pay on the creditors' sites as "pulls", not bill pay "pushes". That does two things, it takes a day or two extra for them to do the ACH transfer even though my account is credited immediately, so the money stays in my account that much longer, and I have a receipt from the creditor that they received an on time payment.
> 
> Even though the money staying in my account a bit longer really does nothing for me, I just prefer to deny institutions "free" use of my money.


My credit union's bill pay does not debit my account immediately. The money stays in my account until the transfer actually occurs 2 banking days later.


----------



## PRR 60

Railfan1983 said:


> They also don’t allow transaction downloads (eg: Quicken) of posted/cleared transactions until the end of the statement cycle. So now it appears I will have to manually clear my transactions after they post.


I was able to add the FNBO account to Quicken One-Step update via Express Web Connect with no issues.


----------



## TheVig

The small test payments I pushed from BofA and Wells Fargo have cleared. 

Anytime I set up new accounts, I like to push a small payment, just to make sure I entered everything correctly on my end. If a couple of bucks disappears into oblivion, I’m not in a panic. OCD piece of mind thing I guess.


----------



## Barb Stout

My first attempt at using the new credit card failed (it was rejected), but I tried twice again without investigating why the first one failed. The next 2 succeeded, although while the 3rd attempt (which was at Walgreens) was accepted as payment, the system did not allow it to be registered for Walgreen's "Express payment" which is fine by me. The first failed attempt was at a gas station and I have had some trouble at gas stations pay-at-the-pump in general with occasional credit card rejection. It remains a mystery to me why sometimes credit cards are rejected by gas stations pay-at-the-pump.


----------



## Railroad Bill

My wife used hers a couple times at Arbys, drug store, etc. But when she tried our local gas station, it rejected it. Has worked everywhere else. I used my card at that same gas station and it was fine. Go figure!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Railroad Bill said:


> My wife used hers a couple times at Arbys, drug store, etc. But when she tried our local gas station, it rejected it. Has worked everywhere else. I used my card at that same gas station and it was fine. Go figure!


My preferred gas station has an app for paying at the pump, which I had never used until someone told me about their promo of 15 cents off per gallon. So, of course, I've been using it (I think the promo ends this weekend...need to check). Anyway, I updated the cc card info on the app and had no trouble using it.


----------



## City of Miami

I'm taking a leaf peeping joy ride tomorrow to Roanoke and back to CVS. The Amtrak app just accepted new cc payment.


----------



## Exvalley

I activated my card on the 25th.

I got an email today saying that I should activate my card.

Hmm... I better use it to make sure that it is actually activated.


----------



## UhClem

My cards are activated, yet I got an email as well.


----------



## Bob Dylan

UhClem said:


> My cards are activated, yet I got an email as well.


Have you used them yet??

I was charged a 3.2% Credit Card Fee today @ Lunch when I used my New Card( the No Fee One). Needless to say I won't be going to that joint again!


----------



## TinCan782

Bob Dylan said:


> Have you used them yet??
> 
> I was charged a 3.2% Credit Card Fee today @ Lunch when I used my New Card( the No Fee One). Needless to say I won't be going to that joint again!


There are still some places that do that! Some places will turn that around and give you a 3% "discount" for using cash!


----------



## SunnydayRE

Sorry if this is a duplicate question. Will I retain my Amtrak points if I cancel this card? I tried asking the FNBO rep but he didn’t know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TinCan782

SunnydayRE said:


> Sorry if this is a duplicate question. Will I retain my Amtrak points if I cancel this card? I tried asking the FNBO rep but he didn’t know. Thanks in advance.


Any points you have are in your AGR account, NOT any credit card. Yes, your AGR points will be fine.
The credit card is only a means to earn points.


----------



## SunnydayRE

TinCan782 said:


> Any points you have are in your AGR account, NOT any credit card. Yes, your AGR points will be fine.
> The credit card is only a means to earn points.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Brian Battuello

FWIW, our family had two BofA Amtrak cards, obtained some time ago for the points. We decided to cancel her card when we first got the FBNO notice, to simplify things. We still both received cards. I was able to activate mine easily, and hers turned up as invalid, so just cut it up and tossed it. 

I was able to set up my FBNO account, and was very pleased to see that they carried over a lot of transaction history. Nice touch. Webpage seemed easy to use. Onward!


----------



## JayPea

With one minor detail, so far so good with FNBO. I have changed over all my online accounts to the new card and all is working smoothly. I also opted for notifications if the card was used on an online transaction and that part is working smoothly too. I received a notice--from BOA-that my internet/landline/DirecTv bill had been been paid....on Monday, after the deadline. Only thing I could figure is that they made the transaction just prior to the 12PM deadline on Sunday. It didn't show up in the FNBO summary right away, but finally did a few days later. The one minor problem is that there seems to be a bit of a problem with the chip as I keep getting chip malfunction messages when I try to use a chip reader. No real problem as I can tap it instead, but hope it doesn't become a real issue. I did notice a bit of gunk on the chip and cleaned that off, so will find out if that makes a difference.


----------



## NorthShore

SunnydayRE said:


> Thanks so much.



That said, it should probably be noted that one can (eventually) lose all your AGR points for lack of "activity." Use of the credit card ensures constant activity to the connected AGR account. If one fails to earn or spend points within (two years, is it?) by other activities such as purchasing tickets to ride Amtrak, or buying things through the shopping portal, than any earned points can, ultimately, be forfeited.


----------



## Joe from PA

While on our local (SEPTA) train, going to the Amtrak station 2 days ago, there was a poster saying "get 20,000 points for getting the Amtrak card". The picture was the new blue card, but no mention of the new bank.


----------



## Brian Battuello

And on the Amtrak app:


----------



## joelkfla

I applied for the Preferred card online today. Instead of getting an answer, it said I would be notified in 2-3 weeks. A few hours later, I got an email saying I was declined, and the explanation would be mailed in 2-3 weeks.

First time I've ever been turned down for a card that I can remember. My credit score is well above 800. I'm guessing it's either because they don't like my income level from Social Security, or it's because my credit report on one of the credit bureaus is frozen. I was able to lift the freeze on 2 of the bureaus, but Experian changed their system for handling freezes, and they won't let me lift it until I phone to verify my identity, which they won't be open for until Monday.


----------



## JayPea

JayPea said:


> With one minor detail, so far so good with FNBO. I have changed over all my online accounts to the new card and all is working smoothly. I also opted for notifications if the card was used on an online transaction and that part is working smoothly too. I received a notice--from BOA-that my internet/landline/DirecTv bill had been been paid....on Monday, after the deadline. Only thing I could figure is that they made the transaction just prior to the 12PM deadline on Sunday. It didn't show up in the FNBO summary right away, but finally did a few days later. The one minor problem is that there seems to be a bit of a problem with the chip as I keep getting chip malfunction messages when I try to use a chip reader. No real problem as I can tap it instead, but hope it doesn't become a real issue. I did notice a bit of gunk on the chip and cleaned that off, so will find out if that makes a difference.


All's well. I used the card in a few places Friday and a couple today and the the various chip readers were able to read the chip so it must have been the bit of gunk on the chip that was the problem.


----------



## TheVig

joelkfla said:


> I applied for the Preferred card online today. Instead of getting an answer, it said I would be notified in 2-3 weeks. A few hours later, I got an email saying I was declined, and the explanation would be mailed in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> First time I've ever been turned down for a card that I can remember. My credit score is well above 800. I'm guessing it's either because they don't like my income level from Social Security, or it's because my credit report on one of the credit bureaus is frozen. I was able to lift the freeze on 2 of the bureaus, but Experian changed their system for handling freezes, and they won't let me lift it until I phone to verify my identity, which they won't be open for until Monday.



I've been a FNBO customer since 2015. They like to pull all three, not just one or two. Most likely the frozen bureau is what did it.


----------



## joelkfla

TheVig said:


> I've been a FNBO customer since 2015. They like to pull all three, not just one or two. Most likely the frozen bureau is what did it.


Thanks. I'll try to get it lifted on Monday, and then call FNBO's general credit card number to see if they'll review it without waiting for the snail mail to get here.


----------



## Trollopian

From my standpoint the transition has been seamless and well-handled by FNBO. Not so much by BofA, but whaddya expect. I activated my card last Sunday afternoon soon after the switchover (I wish I could've done it online, but it didn't kill me to call a 1-800 number). A few uses since then, both in-person and online, have been glitch-free. I signed up for autopay from my bank account and it was far, far easier than with BofA. FNBO was very clear that autopay will take effect on the _next_ billing cycle which is fine; I'll pay my upcoming bill directly. I also signed up for text alerts when the card is used, an anti-fraud precaution. No complaints.

I'm mildly curious to review my next credit report (you're entitled to one free report each year from each of the "Big 3," Equifax, Experian, and TransUnion, see Free Credit Reports, and it makes sense to stagger them) to see if the age of the account is 10+ years, when I opened my AGR card at BofA, or just a few weeks/months, when FNBO took it over. That matters because length of account is an element in credit rating. My FICO score took a 15-point dive a few months ago when Citibank closed a longtime card of mine for lack of use. The nerve.


----------



## StanJazz

Trollopian said:


> From my standpoint the transition has been seamless and well-handled by FNBO. Not so much by BofA, but whaddya expect. I activated my card last Sunday afternoon soon after the switchover (I wish I could've done it online, but it didn't kill me to call a 1-800 number). A few uses since then, both in-person and online, have been glitch-free. I signed up for autopay from my bank account and it was far, far easier than with BofA. FNBO was very clear that autopay will take effect on the _next_ billing cycle which is fine; I'll pay my upcoming bill directly. I also signed up for text alerts when the card is used, an anti-fraud precaution. No complaints.
> 
> I'm mildly curious to review my next credit report (you're entitled to one free report each year from each of the "Big 3," Equifax, Experian, and TransUnion, see Free Credit Reports, and it makes sense to stagger them) to see if the age of the account is 10+ years, when I opened my AGR card at BofA, or just a few weeks/months, when FNBO took it over. That matters because length of account is an element in credit rating. My FICO score took a 15-point dive a few months ago when Citibank closed a longtime card of mine for lack of use. The nerve.


My Transunion report shows that my FNBO Amtrak card was opened 10/1/2015 which matches my 1st BOA statement. My last Chase Amtrak statement was 9/2015. So, the BOA card was only 7 years old.


----------



## AFS1970

I just applied for the preferred card and was approved. There was nowhere to tie this to my AGR account. I will figure this out when the card comes.


----------



## joelkfla

AFS1970 said:


> I just applied for the preferred card and was approved. There was nowhere to tie this to my AGR account. I will figure this out when the card comes.


I hope they don't automatically open up a new AGR account, as the Program Terms implied. That might make a mess of things.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

This is on the banner at the top of the website (bold is my emphasis):
"EXISTING CARDHOLDERS: Please enroll for an online account and update your profile to allow us to provide you timely and relevant communications regarding your card account. If you are a current Amtrak Guest Rewards® member,* please be sure to use the same email address for online account management*."

I need to contact them about this as my AGR email is different than my normal email because I was not getting Amtrak promo emails years ago and someone suggested that it could be because of my email carrier. I used my regular email when I signed up on FNBO which means I may not get my points.  I'm not going to be happy if I have to use my backup email when my AGR number should be just fine.


----------



## TheVig

AmtrakBlue said:


> This is on the banner at the top of the website (bold is my emphasis):
> "EXISTING CARDHOLDERS: Please enroll for an online account and update your profile to allow us to provide you timely and relevant communications regarding your card account. If you are a current Amtrak Guest Rewards® member,* please be sure to use the same email address for online account management*."
> 
> I need to contact them about this as my AGR email is different than my normal email because I was not getting Amtrak promo emails years ago and someone suggested that it could be because of my email carrier. I used my regular email when I signed up on FNBO which means I may not get my points.  I'm not going to be happy if I have to use my backup email when my AGR number should be just fine.



My email is the same on both ends. Yeah I wouldn’t be happy in your shoes either. 

I can see a crap storm brewing if FNBO is linking to Amtrak via email address instead of AGR number for the posting of points. 

My cards don’t close until Nov 9th and Nov 21st. I’m anxious to see my points post from credit card spend.


----------



## zephyr17

joelkfla said:


> I hope they don't automatically open up a new AGR account, as the Program Terms implied. That might make a mess of things.


Makes me happy I just let them transfer my BOA account...


----------



## Railfan1983

PRR 60 said:


> I was able to add the FNBO account to Quicken One-Step update via Express Web Connect with no issues.


Yeah I got it to work in Quicken Update but the website itself ar FNBO doesn’t allow for a daily update of cleared transactions, but Quicken One-Step does pull a daily cleared transaction. So far all is good with FNBO, except still waiting for a payment I made with BofA on the 21st to arrive at FNBO… BofA sent it as a check so I’m not sure who to call to figure out where it was sent and when it may get to FNBO and clear.


----------



## joelkfla

TheVig said:


> I've been a FNBO customer since 2015. They like to pull all three, not just one or two. Most likely the frozen bureau is what did it.


Yay! Got the freeze lifted, called FNBO, and the CSR was very helpful. She contacted the credit department, verified that the freeze was the problem, and said I would be notified shortly. I got an email that I was approved a few hours later.

BTW, Experian credit bureau has the absolute worst customer service. It is literally impossible to talk to a real person. Heaven help anyone who has a real problem with their credit or an identity theft. I managed to lift the freeze on their automated phone system; if their website had just told me to do that in the first place on Saturday, it would have saved me all the angst.


----------



## TheVig

joelkfla said:


> Yay! Got the freeze lifted, called FNBO, and the CSR was very helpful. She contacted the credit department, verified that the freeze was the problem, and said I would be notified shortly. I got an email that I was approved a few hours later.
> 
> BTW, Experian credit bureau has the absolute worst customer service. It is literally impossible to talk to a real person. Heaven help anyone who has a real problem with their credit or an identity theft. I managed to lift the freeze on their automated phone system; if their website had just told me to do that in the first place on Saturday, it would have saved me all the angst.


Glad to hear it worked out in the end.


----------



## Winecliff Station

joelkfla said:


> Yay! Got the freeze lifted, called FNBO, and the CSR was very helpful. She contacted the credit department, verified that the freeze was the problem, and said I would be notified shortly. I got an email that I was approved a few hours later.
> 
> BTW, Experian credit bureau has the absolute worst customer service. It is literally impossible to talk to a real person. Heaven help anyone who has a real problem with their credit or an identity theft. I managed to lift the freeze on their automated phone system; if their website had just told me to do that in the first place on Saturday, it would have saved me all the angst.



Years ago I had a major credit report problem after an auto dealer neglected to pay off the loan on my trade-in. Experian was the worst of all 3 credit bureaus about updating my credit history, even after I provided proof of restitution from the dealer to the bank (he was convicted of multiple felonies for doing the same to other customers) and a written affidavit from the bank manager.


----------



## StrangeronaTrain

gregg_vw said:


> You don't need to cancel it. All recent BOA cardholders receive the new card, but if you canceled with BOA, you won't be able to set up a FNBO account. Just shred it.


This happened to me, only I had specifically told Bank of America I was only canceling that account, because it charges me a big fat annual fee. I waited until I had already activated my FNBO card to do it, and I thought I had done everything right. Found out today that both credit cards are worthless to me now. Really delightful thing to happen to my credit report after 20 years of never missing a payment. I'm angry at all of them--BoA, FNBO and Amtrak, for handling the whole switch in a half-baked, absurdly complicated way.


----------



## Ryan

You seem to be very confused about what happened here. There was only ever one account, and it was transferred between the banks at the appointed hour. If you cancelled the account, you cancelled the account. And you're mad because the bank did exactly what you told them to?


----------



## Rasputin

Please pardon my ignorance in these matters. I have received, activated and used the new FNBO Amtrak credit card. 

Will points for the use of this card automatically go to my Amtrak Guest Rewards account or do I have to do something further to link the card to the AGR account? 

My old Bank of America Amtrak credit card had my Amtrak Guest Rewards account number imprinted on it but the new card does not.
Thanks


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Rasputin said:


> Please pardon my ignorance in these matters. I have received, activated and used the new FNBO Amtrak credit card.
> 
> Will points for the use of this card automatically go to my Amtrak Guest Rewards account or do I have to do something further to link the card to the AGR account?
> 
> My old Bank of America Amtrak credit card had my Amtrak Guest Rewards account number imprinted on it but the new card does not.
> Thanks


I think it’s linked by email address, which will be a problem for me. See my post above.


----------



## joelkfla

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think it’s linked by email address, which will be a problem for me. See my post above.


Is there not a place to enter AGR member number on the Profile page of the website? (I haven't received my card yet, so I can't check myself.)


----------



## TheVig

joelkfla said:


> Is there not a place to enter AGR member number on the Profile page of the website? (I haven't received my card yet, so I can't check myself.)



No.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Just received my AGR MasterCard (the no-fee version) in yesterday's mail. Need to get it activated, though.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> Is there not a place to enter AGR member number on the Profile page of the website? (I haven't received my card yet, so I can't check myself.)


Not that I could find.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Just received my AGR MasterCard (the no-fee version) in yesterday's mail. Need to get it activated, though.


Just got it activated. Didn't see anywhere to sign the back of the card (a feature of all my previous credit cards).


----------



## TheVig

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Just got it activated. Didn't see anywhere to sign the back of the card (a feature of all my previous credit cards).



If you get bored, do some googling. Visa, MC, Amex, and probably Discover pretty much don't care about signatures anymore. I've got about 25 cards, almost half have no signature block.

Edit--- My BofA Amtrak cards (recent renewals) didn't have signature blocks either.


----------



## jebr

I just looked at the 9 credit/debit cards currently in my wallet.

3 have no signature space whatsoever.
Two have a space that's presumably for a signature, but it's not labeled as a signature block
One (an American Express) has the block and in really teeny tiny letters above it says "sign."
Three have a traditional signature bock with "Authorized Signature" next to the field.
At least based on my random assortment, it seems as though the signature field is being de-emphasized for a lot of cards.


----------



## Bonser

Ryan said:


> You seem to be very confused about what happened here. There was only ever one account, and it was transferred between the banks at the appointed hour. If you cancelled the account, you cancelled the account. And you're mad because the bank did exactly what you told them to?


After activating my account and setting up auto pay I thought my job was done. But there still is the "missing month" before it takes effect in December so if I wasn't paying attention I'd have missed that payment because the BOA autopay would not have processed it . It's not as seamless as some here are suggesting.
.


----------



## joelkfla

The signature was there to match against the signature on the charge slip. I think it's been 10 years since I've seen a charge slip. Occasionally I'm asked to sign with my finger on an electronic device, but what my finger does looks nothing like my signature with a pen.


----------



## Ryan

Yes, reading comprehension and paying attention are perquisites to being a functional adult. As in any business dealing, not reading the information provided will lead to a Bad Day.


----------



## jis

Bonser said:


> After activating my account and setting up auto pay I thought my job was done. But there still is the "missing month" before it takes effect in December so if I wasn't paying attention I'd have missed that payment because the BOA autopay would not have processed it . It's not as seamless as some here are suggesting.
> .


No one AFAICT here or in any documentation on the transfer, has suggested that all your auto pay setups would transfer automatically. How did you manage to imagine that? Reading and understanding the documentation is actually quite important.


----------



## jebr

StrangeronaTrain said:


> Really delightful thing to happen to my credit report after 20 years of never missing a payment.


The current iteration of the AGR credit card was only available since ~2016, since the Chase to BoA change didn't have the account move over (a new card application was needed.) There wouldn't be 20 years of never a missing a payment as far as the AGR card is concerned.

Also, unless the AGR card was a large portion of your available credit, and you're using other cards heavily, or it's one of your oldest accounts (which, if you've had 20 years of never missing a payment, should mean you have a 20-year credit history with a 20-year-old account) it shouldn't be a large ding to your credit. The closed account stays on your credit report for up to 10 years, so for average age of accounts it won't even affect you for a number of years.

In general, the transition didn't seem complicated when reviewing the literature sent out. My AGR credit card account was moving from BoA to FNBO on 10/23, and other than some housekeeping items like setting up autopay and making sure to grab old history my account was essentially the same, just with a new credit card number and new bank. If I closed the account before the transfer, the account wouldn't transfer over to FNBO since the account was now closed out. For most people, this is the best scenario - no worrying about whether you'll be approved for the card at the new bank, no having to get another hard inquiry and a new line of credit, etc.


----------



## Winecliff Station

jis said:


> No one AFAICT here or in any documentation on the transfer, has suggested that all your auto pay setups would transfer automatically. How did you manage to imagine that? Reading and understanding the documentation is actually quite important.


I took his post to mean he set up autopay on the new card, because he said “after activating my account”, not that he was expecting the old setup of the autopay from BofA of automatically transfer. I think he’s talking about the policy of many CC companies that skip a billing cycle before the autopsy goes into effect. It seems bogus, because not all CC companies do this. Most go into effect immediately with the next payment.



Ryan said:


> Yes, reading comprehension and paying attention are perquisites to being a functional adult. As in any business dealing, not reading the information provided will lead to a Bad Day.


Do you mean “prerequisites”? I’d hardly call them perks.


----------



## Winecliff Station

jebr said:


> I just looked at the 9 credit/debit cards currently in my wallet.
> 
> 3 have no signature space whatsoever.
> Two have a space that's presumably for a signature, but it's not labeled as a signature block
> One (an American Express) has the block and in really teeny tiny letters above it says "sign."
> Three have a traditional signature bock with "Authorized Signature" next to the field.
> At least based on my random assortment, it seems as though the signature field is being de-emphasized for a lot of cards.


Given the number of cards I have that are now made of titanium and other metallics, which are impossible to sign, I tend to agree


----------



## Bonser

jis said:


> No one AFAICT here or in any documentation on the transfer, has suggested that all your auto pay setups would transfer automatically. How did you manage to imagine that? Reading and understanding the documentation is actually quite important.





Winecliff Station said:


> I took his post to mean he set up autopay on the new card, because he said “after activating my account”, not that he was expecting the old setup of the autopay from BofA of automatically transfer. I think he’s talking about the policy of many CC companies that skip a billing cycle before the autopsy goes into effect. It seems bogus, because not all CC companies do this. Most go into effect immediately with the next payment.
> 
> 
> Do you mean “prerequisites”? I’d hardly call them perks.


Yes. That's what I said. It's the skipped billing cycle that can cause problems that could have been avoided with a billing reminder for the skipped month. Unless I've missed it, certainly a possibility, there was nothing in their mailings that alerted me to it.


----------



## jis

Bonser said:


> Yes. That's what I said. It's the skipped billing cycle that can cause problems that could have been avoided with a billing reminder for the skipped month. Unless I've missed it, certainly a possibility, there was nothing in their mailings that alerted me to it.


Thanks. I misunderstood. Sorry about that. 

I guess from past experience I just assume that any auto pay setup will take one or two cycles to take effect and just instinctively act accordingly. My bad.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Bonser said:


> Yes. That's what I said. It's the skipped billing cycle that can cause problems that could have been avoided with a billing reminder for the skipped month. Unless I've missed it, certainly a possibility, there was nothing in their mailings that alerted me to it.


On the back of the letter in the fat envelope announcing the change from BoA to FNBO


----------



## Bonser

AmtrakBlue said:


> On the back of the letter in the fat envelope announcing the change from BoA to FNBO
> View attachment 30231


So you found it. I said that I may have missed it.


----------



## Winecliff Station

jis said:


> Thanks. I misunderstood. Sorry about that.
> 
> I guess from past experience I just assume that any auto pay setup will take one or two cycles to take effect and just instinctively act accordingly. My bad.



In the past it was more common to skip a cycle or two, but now I’m finding more often than not that it goes into effect right away with the next payment….which makes it more frustrating that there are still holdouts using the old system.


----------



## Shanson

And the "one billing cycle" means that account holders need to do a one-time online payment, or send a check. I believe. 

We were traveling during the switch over date. Cards worked fine. I still haven't set up the online stuff, so I guess I will be getting paper statements for a few cycles...


----------



## StrangeronaTrain

jebr said:


> The current iteration of the AGR credit card was only available since ~2016, since the Chase to BoA change didn't have the account move over (a new card application was needed.) There wouldn't be 20 years of never a missing a payment as far as the AGR card is concerned.
> 
> Also, unless the AGR card was a large portion of your available credit, and you're using other cards heavily, or it's one of your oldest accounts (which, if you've had 20 years of never missing a payment, should mean you have a 20-year credit history with a 20-year-old account) it shouldn't be a large ding to your credit. The closed account stays on your credit report for up to 10 years, so for average age of accounts it won't even affect you for a number of years.
> 
> In general, the transition didn't seem complicated when reviewing the literature sent out. My AGR credit card account was moving from BoA to FNBO on 10/23, and other than some housekeeping items like setting up autopay and making sure to grab old history my account was essentially the same, just with a new credit card number and new bank. If I closed the account before the transfer, the account wouldn't transfer over to FNBO since the account was now closed out. For most people, this is the best scenario - no worrying about whether you'll be approved for the card at the new bank, no having to get another hard inquiry and a new line of credit, etc.


Thank you--I forgot there was a space between the Chase and BoA cards. And I hope you're right. Just dealing with financial strife right now and it's all very frustrating, because I had plans for the 19k credit line that's up in smoke now. I came here wondering if anything similar had happened to anyone else and whether they bothered trying to "un-cancel" the right card.


----------



## Winecliff Station

Shanson said:


> And the "one billing cycle" means that account holders need to do a one-time online payment, or send a check. I believe.
> 
> We were traveling during the switch over date. Cards worked fine. I still haven't set up the online stuff, so I guess I will be getting paper statements for a few cycles...


Same here….we were in Europe for the month of October so the cards were waiting when we got home. Pretty sharp looking


----------



## MarkInAustin

Railroad Bill said:


> My wife used hers a couple times at Arbys, drug store, etc. But when she tried our local gas station, it rejected it. Has worked everywhere else. I used my card at that same gas station and it was fine. Go figure!


My new card worked at a different pump after being rejected at a previous one AT THE SAME STATION.


----------



## CharlesBeasley

TinCan782 said:


> The link on Amtrak's page offers both cards with either 30,000 or 12,000 point bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amtrak.com


Thank you for the URL. Filled out the application for preferred card and was approved in less than 30 seconds. Card to arrive in 7 to10 days


----------



## Trollopian

Well, I thought I scoured my old BofA account and caught all the autopays, but I missed (at least) one. And was duly so notified yesterday by a paid newsletter that I subscribe to. "Your payment has failed." No sweat. They deal with that all the time because their clients close their accounts, report a stolen card and get a new one, forget to extend the expiration date, whatever. My personal experience is that the FNBO transition has gone very well. But yes, it paid to read the FAQs and other materials.


----------



## Bonser

MarkInAustin said:


> My new card worked at a different pump after being rejected at a previous one AT THE SAME STATION.


Might have had something to do with the residue of glue on card. Mine has been rejected twice and then accepted after I scraped off more of the glue.


----------



## BradMKE

Applied and was was approved for the Preferred card using an email address different from my AGR email address. Today I received emails welcoming me to AGR with a new membership number using the email from the card application. Not ideal.


----------



## Bob Dylan

BradMKE said:


> Applied and was was approved for the Preferred card using an email address different from my AGR email address. Today I received emails welcoming me to AGR with a new membership number using the email from the card application. Not ideal.


You need to contact FNBO and AGR and get this corrected ASAP!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bonser said:


> Might have had something to do with the residue of glue on card. Mine has been rejected twice and then accepted after I scraped off more of the glue.


I had the same problem, but after cleaning the Card again, my Grocery Stores Card Reader wouldn't read the Chip but did OK my purchase when I swiped the Card!

I'm also now getting emails from BOA asking me to apply for Loans,Credit Cards,open Accounts etc.

Pass!


----------



## TinCan782

Bob Dylan said:


> I'm also now getting emails from BOA asking me to apply for Loans,Credit Cards,open Accounts etc.
> 
> Pass!


Glad to be done with BofA!


----------



## jis

I was able to verify that my FNBO card is actually attached to my AGR account. You have to go to the old form of the website and the information is available there under your profile.


----------



## TinCan782

jis said:


> I was able to verify that my FNBO card is actually attached to my AGR account. You have to go to the old form of the website and the information is available there under your profile.


Hmmm. Not seeing that. There is a link to AGR but, you have to log in (as usual) to get to your account.


----------



## TheVig

jis said:


> I was able to verify that my FNBO card is actually attached to my AGR account. You have to go to the old form of the website and the information is available there under your profile.



I'm not seeing it.


----------



## TheVig

TinCan782 said:


> Hmmm. Not seeing that. There is a link to AGR but, you have to log in (as usual) to get to your account.



Ditto.


----------



## jis

TinCan782 said:


> Hmmm. Not seeing that. There is a link to AGR but, you have to log in (as usual) to get to your account.


I do not expect to have much more than a link to the AGR account. Until I found that I had no way of telling that the credit card had anything to do with any AGR account at all. I expect all the AGR points details to be eventually available at the AGR site after any transfers have taken place from FNBO. It would be an added bonus if the same info were reflected at the CC site, but is not essential for me.


----------



## jebr

I have a different email address on my FNBO account than what's on my AGR account (I have multiple cards with FNBO.) I just checked as I had a statement close on 10/26 with FNBO with exactly one transaction on it and the points posted properly to my AGR account, along with a 500 point bonus and then 500 point deduction on the same day (maybe to verify that the account worked as intended?)

One plus is that it appears to round up to the nearest point on earnings - I had a $2.10 "dining" (vending machine) transaction and I earned 5 points on it.


----------



## TheVig

jebr said:


> I have a different email address on my FNBO account than what's on my AGR account (I have multiple cards with FNBO.) I just checked as I had a statement close on 10/26 with FNBO with exactly one transaction on it and the points posted properly to my AGR account, along with a 500 point bonus and then 500 point deduction on the same day (maybe to verify that the account worked as intended?)
> 
> One plus is that it appears to round up to the nearest point on earnings - I had a $2.10 "dining" (vending machine) transaction and I earned 5 points on it.



Thank you for sharing that your points posted properly. My statements for my two Amtrak cards don't cut for another week or so on one of them.

Like others I was grandfathered in from BofA. I did call FNBO to inquire how they link to Amtrak since a AGR number was not asked for when setting up my online FNBO account. Nice lady I spoke to was not 100% sure. She suggested I reach out to Amtrak. I didn't reach out to Amtrak. I really don't want the Center of Excellence poking around in my accounts anymore than what's needed.


----------



## TheVig

Since my email is the same at both Amtrak and FNBO, hopefully I'm okay.


----------



## oregon pioneer

I hope Hubby and I are OK as I used our new email addresses for FNBO, and switched our AGR email addresses to the same, after I saw that here.


----------



## joelkfla

The person who reported a problem said they had applied for the card. My guess is that accounts that were transferred from BofA came over with the AGR member ID intact.


----------



## Railfan1983

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Just got it activated. Didn't see anywhere to sign the back of the card (a feature of all my previous credit cards).


Because no one looks at signatures anymore because 98% of card swipes are done by the customer not the cashier.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Here's a reply from FNBO to my question as to how our cc accounts are linked to AGR.

"
Here's their further response
"Both of your cards are linked to an Amtrak member number that ends in <last 4 digits of my AGR #>"

I mentioned to the person that someone who already has an AGR # applied for the cc and received a new AGR# since there was no way for them to provide their current AGR #. I suggested they let the "powers that be" who designed the application know this is an issue.


----------



## Trogdor

Maybe/hopefully if FNBO and AGR get enough complaints about people needing to correct their AGR number/convert a “new” account back into their existing one, they’ll realize they need a better way to match the accounts.

I have multiple email addresses, which I use for different purposes. It’s not a guarantee that I would use the same one for two different uses/organizations.


----------



## Danib62

Or maybe FNBO realized that making people look up a random number during a credit card application dissuaded enough people from finishing the application that they’d prefer to do it this way so they actually open more accounts.


----------



## MARC Rider

I just paid off my October balance. FNBO apparently has two interfaces. I think the default is to send you to the new one, which seems overly simplified to my taste, but useable. I was having problems entering my bank account information for online payments, so I tried switching to the old interface, which worked OK, except I was still having problems. At least the old interface let me know where my problem was -- my bank's routing number for my checking account. And this was the routing number that was printed on my checks! I then went online to my bank and found out that the routing number printed on my checks was wrong. I think I've been using this for years, so I'm not sure what happened. I used the routing number on the bank's website, and everything seems to have worked fine. I guess I should check and see if the transaction goes through. Otherwise, it looks like I'm good to go, everything is working just like it did on the old card.


----------



## jis

MARC Rider said:


> I just paid off my October balance. FNBO apparently has two interfaces. I think the default is to send you to the new one, which seems overly simplified to my taste, but useable. I was having problems entering my bank account information for online payments, so I tried switching to the old interface, which worked OK, except I was still having problems. At least the old interface let me know where my problem was -- my bank's routing number for my checking account. And this was the routing number that was printed on my checks! I then went online to my bank and found out that the routing number printed on my checks was wrong. I think I've been using this for years, so I'm not sure what happened. I used the routing number on the bank's website, and everything seems to have worked fine. I guess I should check and see if the transaction goes through. Otherwise, it looks like I'm good to go, everything is working just like it did on the old card.


Heaven knows whose account from which financial institution was paying all your checks all these years!


----------



## MARC Rider

jis said:


> Heaven knows whose account from which financial institution was paying all your checks all these years!


Alas, no, my checking account gets debited properly.


----------



## Bob Dylan

MARC Rider said:


> Alas, no, my checking account gets debited properly.


As opposed to some broke Customer who wondered where his $$$ went!


----------



## Railroad Bill

Three more days until my FNBO account finishes its accumulation of charges and sends a bill. Will see how my bank and Omaha get along


----------



## JayPea

Railroad Bill said:


> Three more days until my FNBO account finishes its accumulation of charges and sends a bill. Will see how my bank and Omaha get along


Mine was due today--I paid it yesterday--and all went well. With BOA, usually it took two or three days before it debited my bank account. With FNBO, they debited it right away. I was anxious to see how well it worked; I always have nightmares about having entered the wrong routing number or some such.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Received my statement today, but when I looked at AGR points awarded. it said 127 on a statement total of over $600 including hotel and other transport charges. Called FNBO Customer Service. Pleasant agent who was going to check it out. They just transferred me to Amtrak AGR site. Lost any connection to the bank?? AGR said they had not received any points from FNBO yet, but did not know anything about my bank account issues. Did verify my AGR point totals ok. FNBO agent said I had no points in my AGR account?? After lunch will try to talk to FNBO again. Anyone else have issues with proper amount of AGR points being sent from bank to AGR?


----------



## TheVig

Railroad Bill said:


> Received my statement today, but when I looked at AGR points awarded. it said 127 on a statement total of over $600 including hotel and other transport charges. Called FNBO Customer Service. Pleasant agent who was going to check it out. They just transferred me to Amtrak AGR site. Lost any connection to the bank?? AGR said they had not received any points from FNBO yet, but did not know anything about my bank account issues. Did verify my AGR point totals ok. FNBO agent said I had no points in my AGR account?? After lunch will try to talk to FNBO again. Anyone else have issues with proper amount of AGR points being sent from bank to AGR?



My statement on one of my cards closes tomorrow. I’ll report back in a couple of days or so.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Hubby used our AGR MasterCard for the first time yesterday, to pay for a year's subscription to pollster Richard Baris on Locals. The hubby will be live-blogging the elections tonight, and appreciates Baris' passion for accurate polling.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Railroad Bill said:


> Received my statement today, but when I looked at AGR points awarded. it said 127 on a statement total of over $600 including hotel and other transport charges. Called FNBO Customer Service. Pleasant agent who was going to check it out. They just transferred me to Amtrak AGR site. Lost any connection to the bank?? AGR said they had not received any points from FNBO yet, but did not know anything about my bank account issues. Did verify my AGR point totals ok. FNBO agent said I had no points in my AGR account?? After lunch will try to talk to FNBO again. Anyone else have issues with proper amount of AGR points being sent from bank to AGR?


Talked to 2nd agent at FNBO. They also do not have an answer. After looking at my statement, it looks like they are only transferring points for purchases made since they took over from BOA. Now the question is how to get the points for the purchases made between Oct 7 and Oct 23 when FNBO took over the account. I will be paying FNBO for all those purchases on this statement but no points sent to AGR for the pre FNBO period. ? They are having another person call me back within 48 hours. We will see how that goes.


----------



## joelkfla

Railroad Bill said:


> Received my statement today, but when I looked at AGR points awarded. it said 127 on a statement total of over $600 including hotel and other transport charges. Called FNBO Customer Service. Pleasant agent who was going to check it out. They just transferred me to Amtrak AGR site. Lost any connection to the bank?? AGR said they had not received any points from FNBO yet, but did not know anything about my bank account issues. Did verify my AGR point totals ok. FNBO agent said I had no points in my AGR account?? After lunch will try to talk to FNBO again. Anyone else have issues with proper amount of AGR points being sent from bank to AGR?


I think it's reasonable to expect a couple days delay in posting points. Banks probably still do a lot of their processing in overnight batch runs, and I wouldn't be surprised if Amtrak does as well, given the antiquity of their systems.


----------



## joelkfla

Railroad Bill said:


> Talked to 2nd agent at FNBO. They also do not have an answer. After looking at my statement, it looks like they are only transferring points for purchases made since they took over from BOA. Now the question is how to get the points for the purchases made between Oct 7 and Oct 23 when FNBO took over the account. I will be paying FNBO for all those purchases on this statement but no points sent to AGR for the pre FNBO period. ? They are having another person call me back within 48 hours. We will see how that goes.


I thought people had said here that those points were being posted daily by BofA.


----------



## Bob Dylan

TheVig said:


> My statement on one of my cards closes tomorrow. I’ll report back in a couple of days or so.


Ditto.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Railroad Bill said:


> Talked to 2nd agent at FNBO. They also do not have an answer. After looking at my statement, it looks like they are only transferring points for purchases made since they took over from BOA. Now the question is how to get the points for the purchases made between Oct 7 and Oct 23 when FNBO took over the account. I will be paying FNBO for all those purchases on this statement but no points sent to AGR for the pre FNBO period. ? They are having another person call me back within 48 hours. We will see how that goes.


Hope we all get out Points!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> I thought people had said here that those points were being posted daily by BofA.


Yes, my points were being posted daily.
@Railroad Bill, check your AGR transactions. Do you have daily posts for up to 10/23


----------



## Railroad Bill

AmtrakBlue said:


> Yes, my points were being posted daily.
> @Railroad Bill, check your AGR transactions. Do you have daily posts for up to 10/23


Yes, very sorry for my confusion. I see now that my AGR account had regular credits from items I purchased on the BOA acct. Did not know how that worked but thanks for clearing up the issue. Will call FNBO and let them know we are good and the mistake was mine.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Railroad Bill said:


> Received my statement today, but when I looked at AGR points awarded. it said 127 on a statement total of over $600 including hotel and other transport charges. Called FNBO Customer Service. Pleasant agent who was going to check it out. They just transferred me to Amtrak AGR site. Lost any connection to the bank?? AGR said they had not received any points from FNBO yet, but did not know anything about my bank account issues. Did verify my AGR point totals ok. FNBO agent said I had no points in my AGR account?? After lunch will try to talk to FNBO again. Anyone else have issues with proper amount of AGR points being sent from bank to AGR?


I made mistake here and thanks to members for clarifying my error. Those points had been added daily by BOA and I did not notice that until now. Pays to check AU to make sure you have the latest news about Amtrak


----------



## TinCan782

Got my first points posting from FNBO to my AGR account today.
Same with my wife.
EDIT to add: Only one entry for points, no breakdown for 3x, 2x vs 1x like BofA did. I had some restaurant charges which are at the 2x points level.


----------



## pennyk

TinCan782 said:


> Got my first points posting from FNBO to my AGR account today.
> Same with my wife.


...and same for me. I paid on line and it was posted the next day.


----------



## joelkfla

Just received my Preferred card today, which I had applied for on the public offer after cancelling my BofA card last month. I called FNBO, and the very nice rep confirmed that I am eligible for the bonus points with $1,000 purchases. I immediately paid my cable bill and about 3 months of my insurance bill to get to exactly $1,000, so I'll be watching to see when the bonus points show up.

I found a link on the "classic" website to download the Benefits Guide. It was a bare bones MC World version, with no meaningful benefits: no warranty extension, no rental car insurance, no nuthin'. I'm wondering whether this card really does have no retail benefits, or they've just not gotten around to linking to the correct Benefits Guide. Some of my no-fee cards have been reducing or eliminating benefits over the past couple of years, but I expected more from a $99/year fee card.


----------



## Aegis

I received points today. I double checked and it was spot on. had several dining charges and confirmed double points.. I'm happy.


----------



## Anderson

I just filed for (and got approved for) the new AGR card _de novo_. We'll see how this goes. (The 30k welcome bonus was something that I logically could not pass on...) I'll see where I am when I get there, but I'll probably dump a tax payment on there to grab a batch of TQPs if I'm gonna "need" them this year.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

My husband and I have each used our new (no-fee) AGR MasterCard once earlier in the week (him 3 days ago, me yesterday), and the transactions are appearing in our FNBO account online, but no AGR points from those transactions yet. What's the typical delay between use of an AGR credit card and receiving the AGR points for those transactions?


----------



## Trogdor

MccfamschoolMom said:


> My husband and I have each used our new (no-fee) AGR MasterCard once earlier in the week (him 3 days ago, me yesterday), and the transactions are appearing in our FNBO account online, but no AGR points from those transactions yet. What's the typical delay between use of an AGR credit card and receiving the AGR points for those transactions?



Typically around when the statement period ends.

The last month of Bank of America’s involvement was a bit unique in that they were being done as the transactions posted. Otherwise, pretty much every points-benefit credit card I’ve ever used will give you those points after the statement closes.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

MccfamschoolMom said:


> My husband and I have each used our new (no-fee) AGR MasterCard once earlier in the week (him 3 days ago, me yesterday), and the transactions are appearing in our FNBO account online, but no AGR points from those transactions yet. What's the typical delay between use of an AGR credit card and receiving the AGR points for those transactions?


As Trogdor stated, they are, generally, posted the day or day after your statement is "cut".


----------



## joelkfla

Anderson said:


> I just filed for (and got approved for) the new AGR card _de novo_. We'll see how this goes. (The 30k welcome bonus was something that I logically could not pass on...) I'll see where I am when I get there, but I'll probably dump a tax payment on there to grab a batch of TQPs if I'm gonna "need" them this year.


The problem with charging tax payments around here is that there's about a $45 "convenience fee" added.  Anyhow, my property tax isn't anywhere near $5,000.


----------



## jis

joelkfla said:


> The problem with charging tax payments around here is that there's about a $45 "convenience fee" added.  Anyhow, my property tax isn't anywhere near $5,000.


Yeah. I will have to pay my annual tax bill several times before I would be able to collect any TQPs


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

jis said:


> Yeah. I will have to pay my annual tax bill several times before I would be able to collect any TQPs


Between our property tax bill and the quarterly estimated tax payments the hubby makes (because he's self-employed), those would probably be enough to collect TQPs, IF we were to charge them on the AGR credit card -- but we've always cut paper checks instead.


----------



## jis

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Between our property tax bill and the quarterly estimated tax payments the hubby makes (because he's self-employed), those would probably be enough to collect TQPs, IF we were to charge them on the AGR credit card -- but we've always cut paper checks instead.


I usually pay my property tax using E-check rather than credit card, since I try to avoid paying the service charge that goes with credit card payments which is not insignificant.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

jis said:


> I usually pay my property tax using E-check rather than credit card, since I try to avoid paying the service charge that goes with credit card payments which is not insignificant.


One reason why we do paper checks for the property tax payments is because they can be dropped off at any local bank, which saves a stamp, and saves the gas money which would otherwise be spent on a road trip to the county seat.
On the other hand, the IL Secretary of State encourages drivers to do license plate renewals online. They'll accept either e-checks or credit cards; we go the credit card route (so we could in theory use our AGR credit card for that), but there is an approx. $3.00 "convenience fee" tacked onto the approx. $150 credit card payment for each license plate renewal (and we have 4 of those each year, counting our daughter's car, which is a hand-me-down from her dad, so the title is still in his name).


----------



## jis

MODERATOR'S NOTE: Sigh. Another case where I have to admonish myself before reminding others that this thread's subject is AGR credit card change, and we should stick to it in this thread.

Thanks for your your understanding, cooperation and participation.


----------



## Anderson

joelkfla said:


> The problem with charging tax payments around here is that there's about a $45 "convenience fee" added.  Anyhow, my property tax isn't anywhere near $5,000.


I've done the math - the points usually just about wash with the fees, but if I park it on a card with added spend-induced benefits (e.g. Delta giving MQMs at spend thresholds), it adjusts the calculus.


----------



## TheVig

My statement on one of my cards closed yesterday. Points showed up in my AGR account this morning. 

My other card statement closes on the 21st. So we will see then. But so far so good.


----------



## zephyr17

Railroad Bill said:


> Talked to 2nd agent at FNBO. They also do not have an answer. After looking at my statement, it looks like they are only transferring points for purchases made since they took over from BOA. Now the question is how to get the points for the purchases made between Oct 7 and Oct 23 when FNBO took over the account. I will be paying FNBO for all those purchases on this statement but no points sent to AGR for the pre FNBO period. ? They are having another person call me back within 48 hours. We will see how that goes.


BOA was posting my points daily as charges cleared in October before the transition, they weren't waiting for the statement date. My statement just cycled last week and I am happy to say FNBO posted my points, apparently correctly, for activity done with them after transition. BOA had already posted what they owed me before the cutover.


----------



## JayPea

zephyr17 said:


> BOA was posting my points daily as charges cleared in October before the transition, they weren't waiting for the statement date. My statement just cycled last week and I am happy to say FNBO posted my points, apparently correctly, for activity done with them after transition. BOA had already posted what they owed me before the cutover.


This was my experience as well. FNBO posted the points on time. I thought it looked a bit short at first, but then realized BOA had been posting points on a daily basis before the transition. The posting of points by FNBO was the last wait-and-see-what-happens item in the BOA-FNBO transfer. All seems to be well, and for me, it looks like it was a seamless and trouble-free transfer.


----------



## Henry Kisor

FNBO posted my points as soon as the statement closed. Non-event.


----------



## City of Miami

I got my first statement in a kind of weird way. Apparently it's not available on the website (desktop only, no mobile ). A link was sent to my email to download the statement. Personally I don't like that. 
Anyway, the statement informed me that future purchases of Amtrak food&bev receive a 10% credit on the bill. I never buy f&b from Amtrak but I may consider it now. It was nice getting the double points for dining!


----------



## PRR 60

City of Miami said:


> I got my first statement in a kind of weird way. Apparently it's not available on the website (desktop only, no mobile ). A link was sent to my email to download the statement. Personally I don't like that.
> Anyway, the statement informed me that future purchases of Amtrak food&bev receive a 10% credit on the bill. I never buy f&b from Amtrak but I may consider it now. It was nice getting the double points for dining!



It is available on the website. Homepage, left menu listing, "View Statements". Brings up the list of available statements for download.


----------



## TinCan782

City of Miami said:


> I got my first statement in a kind of weird way. Apparently it's not available on the website (desktop only, no mobile ). A link was sent to my email to download the statement. Personally I don't like that.
> Anyway, the statement informed me that future purchases of Amtrak food&bev receive a 10% credit on the bill. I never buy f&b from Amtrak but I may consider it now. It was nice getting the double points for dining!


Besides the 10% (or 20% for the preferred card) statement credit for onboard purchases, you also earn 3 points per dollar for Amtrak purchases (including food and beverage).


----------



## Maverickstation

Received the new card in the mail from FNBO, activated it, no issue so far.

Then I went to set up my "on-line" account and kept getting error messages.
Turns out our new bank for the Amtrak card does for have the ability to support those of us 
who use Safari on our Macs. I use 2 older MACS, and I have had no issues with any companies that 
I do business with. 

All FNBO told is is that they are "working on it", and that the holders of the Amtrak cards are the first time that they have had so many MAC users.

Where did Amtrak find this bank ??

Ken


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Maverickstation said:


> Received the new card in the mail from FNBO, activated it, no issue so far.
> 
> Then I went to set up my "on-line" account and kept getting error messages.
> Turns out our new bank for the Amtrak card does for have the ability to support those of us
> who use Safari on our Macs. I use 2 older MACS, and I have had no issues with any companies that
> I do business with.
> 
> All FNBO told is is that they are "working on it", and that the holders of the Amtrak cards are the first time that they have had so many MAC users.
> 
> Where did Amtrak find this bank ??
> 
> Ken


I use an "old" Macbook Air and have not issues. Ok, I use Google Chrome, not Safari, so that's probably why.


----------



## Maverickstation

I use an "old" Macbook Air and have not issues. Ok, I use Google Chrome, not Safari, so that's probably why.

Exactly, the older Mac Book, and Mac mini that I use can not be upgraded to Chrome, and thus use Safari, which again no other company has issues with. 

Ken


----------



## Winecliff Station

AmtrakBlue said:


> I use an "old" Macbook Air and have not issues. Ok, I use Google Chrome, not Safari, so that's probably why.


That explains why I can access the site on my iPhone 13 mini but not my 2015 MacBook


----------



## Bonser

Maverickstation said:


> I use an "old" Macbook Air and have not issues. Ok, I use Google Chrome, not Safari, so that's probably why.
> 
> Exactly, the older Mac Book, and Mac mini that I use can not be upgraded to Chrome, and thus use Safari, which again no other company has issues with.
> 
> Ken


My macbook air is c.2017 and I've accessed it no problem. Guess the tipping point is sometimes prior.


----------



## Aegis

I use Safari on my 2015 Mac , no issues.


----------



## Ryan

Bonser said:


> My macbook air is c.2017 and I've accessed it no problem. Guess the tipping point is sometimes prior.


What version of macOS and Safari?


----------



## soletsky

Winecliff Station said:


> That explains why I can access the site on my iPhone 13 mini but not my 2015 MacBook


FNBO also told me that its online banking system does not work with a Chromebook. Which is what I have. So the only way for me to get into my account online is to use the Android app on my cellphone. I don't find that a very secure option.


----------



## TheVig

I have had no problem with the FNBO site using a MAC (Safari), PC, or Chromebook. Granted the devices, I’ve used are all current production, less than a year old.


----------



## jis

TheVig said:


> I have had no problem with the FNBO site using a MAC (Safari), PC, or Chromebook. Granted the devices, I’ve used are all current production, less than a year old.


I have not had any problem with the FNBO web site (both versions) using the devices (Win 11, iPhone, iPad) and Apps (FNBO, Safari, Firefox, Chrome) albeit all of them are kept completely upto date as far as software version goes, in order to minimize security holes.


----------



## mgeller

I can sign on with Safari (Mac OSX 10.13.6) but then am unable to do anything on their site. I expect it works with a later version. It does work fine with Firefox, however, so that's what I use for FNBO.


----------



## Ryan

That's a 5 year old OS that hasn't seen a security update in over 2 years. Time to upgrade.


----------



## jis

Ryan said:


> That's a 5 year old OS that hasn't seen a security update in over 2 years. Time to upgrade.


Heaven know how many free riders are running on it helping mount denial of service attacks and such. Time to upgrade to block those holes at least, and access to FNBO will improve as a side benefit.


----------



## Trogdor

Add me to the list of folks who have no trouble accessing the site, logging in, doing stuff, etc., on Mac (Mac OS 13.0 Ventura, Safari v16.1).


----------



## City of Miami

soletsky said:


> FNBO also told me that its online banking system does not work with a Chromebook. Which is what I have. So the only way for me to get into my account online is to use the Android app on my cellphone. I don't find that a very secure option.


What is it that you regard as insecure? Is it the cellphone, the FNBO app, Android OS or what?


----------



## Bonser

Ryan said:


> What version of macOS and Safari?





Ryan said:


> What version of macOS and Safari?


MacOS High Sierra (2017) 10.13.6. Chrome Version 107.0.5304.110 . As i said, no problems. My problems sometimes occur with Amtrak's website while booking. I use the app now.


----------



## Ryan

Ryan said:


> That's a 5 year old OS that hasn't seen a security update in over 2 years. Time to upgrade.


----------



## Danib62

City of Miami said:


> What is it that you regard as insecure? Is it the cellphone, the FNBO app, Android OS or what?


Something something phone not safe. Something something scary “new” technology.


----------



## Trollopian

For me the switchover has gone without a glitch. So far. I'm about to get a "refund to original form of payment" for a purchase made with my Bank of America card, so I'll be curious to see if it posts smoothly. If it doesn't? Eh, I'm sure I'll be notified by the vendor, or something. Not sweating it.


----------



## Danib62

Trollopian said:


> For me the switchover has gone without a glitch. So far. I'm about to get a "refund to original form of payment" for a purchase made with my Bank of America card, so I'll be curious to see if it posts smoothly. If it doesn't? Eh, I'm sure I'll be notified by the vendor, or something. Not sweating it.


I had to deal with that with a Costco.com refund and it went through without a hitch.


----------



## fhussain44

Any speculation on how "churnable" this card may be? Hoping I can cancel/reapply once every 12-15 months like the old BA card?


----------



## TheVig

fhussain44 said:


> Any speculation on how "churnable" this card may be? Hoping I can cancel/reapply once every 12-15 months like the old BA card?



I have no idea with FNBO. They don’t get the attention of the points and miles world like say Chase, Amex, and Citi does. 

I was thinking about the churnability the other day. I’ve decided to leave well enough alone for at least a couple of years. I’ll let others be the guinea pig. AKA……….learn from the success or mistakes of others.


----------



## fhussain44

Has anyone tried signing up for both the regular no AF card and the preferred card?


----------



## joelkfla

fhussain44 said:


> Has anyone tried signing up for both the regular no AF card and the preferred card?


What would be the point in that?


----------



## TheVig

joelkfla said:


> What would be the point in that?



To get another signup bonus.

I got both cards when they were under BofA. It's not known, yet, if FNBO will allow it. Obviously I and others who have both were at least grandfathered in.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

joelkfla said:


> What would be the point in that?


I have both (from the BoA days). I use one for everyday expenses and the other for unusual expenses like car maintenance. I pay off the everyday expenses card each month. The other gives me the opportunity of paying partial over a month or more, but I usually pay it off, too, each month.


----------



## TinCan782

I see from an email received today that Amtrak is promoting "AutoPay for your FNBO credit card.
The link takes you to the FNBO sign-in page.
EDIT, added: Looking close at the sender of the email, it is FNBO, not Amtrak!


----------



## joemsc

JayPea said:


> This was my experience as well. FNBO posted the points on time. I thought it looked a bit short at first, but then realized BOA had been posting points on a daily basis before the transition. The posting of points by FNBO was the last wait-and-see-what-happens item in the BOA-FNBO transfer. All seems to be well, and for me, it looks like it was a seamless and trouble-free transfer.


I Had to arm wrestle with FNBO to get them to delete interest and late fees Which resulted after the transition.


----------



## City of Miami

TinCan782 said:


> I see from an email received today that Amtrak is promoting "AutoPay for your FNBO credit card.
> The link takes you to the FNBO sign-in page.
> EDIT, added: Looking close at the sender of the email, it is FNBO, not Amtrak!


They've really been pushing auto pay and eliminate options. Since they will not accept ACH direct transfer from my bank I'm experimenting with my bank mailing them a check. Seems like a primitive option in order to force auto pay. I will not do it.


----------



## Shanson

City of Miami said:


> they will not accept ACH direct transfer from my bank


I did set up a recurring payment from my credit union account. How is that different from ACH?



fhussain44 said:


> Has anyone tried signing up for both the regular no AF card and the preferred card?


Our existing accounts moved over; we applied to BOA one for me, one for my wife in order to get the 50,000 promotional points. We each have a card on the other's account, and use hers for Amtrak purchases for the higher point rewards. BOA didn't seem to care that the same SSNs were on both accounts, just flipped for the main applicants. Not sure if Omaha will be more thorough.


----------



## TinCan782

City of Miami said:


> They've really been pushing auto pay and eliminate options. Since they will not accept ACH direct transfer from my bank I'm experimenting with my bank mailing them a check. Seems like a primitive option in order to force auto pay. I will not do it.


This appears when you go to the "Make Credit Card Payment" and "Select Account" and "Add Account".
This can be for a "scheduled" payment, maybe not auto-pay but it does ask for Bank routing and account numbers.
Wouldn't this be an ACH transfer?


----------



## joelkfla

Shanson said:


> I did set up a recurring payment from my credit union account. How is that different from ACH?


AutoPay is set up on the biller's site. The credit card company, or other biller, draws the payment from your checking account via ACH. Usually you can specify whether you want to pay the minimum payment, the statement balance, or some fixed amount not to exceed the outstanding balance. The amount paid varies depending on your credit card balance.

Recurring payments are set up in Bill Pay with the bank that holds your checking account. They can be paid either by ACH transfer or by a mailed check. When you add the payee, Bill Pay will tell you whether it's available for ACH; if not, they'll mail paper checks. It's generally a fixed amount.

A third option is E-Bills, which is also set up in Bill Pay on your checking account. When you add the payee to Bill Pay, it may tell you that the payee offers E-Bills. If you choose to accept E-Bills for the payee, the bill will be viewable on your Bill Pay account. Depending on your bank, you may also be able to set up automatic payments of the statement balance or minimum payment, similar to AutoPay on the credit card site, but pushed by the payer instead of being pulled by the payee.



TinCan782 said:


> This appears when you go to the "Make Credit Card Payment" and "Select Account" and "Add Account".
> This can be for a "scheduled" payment, maybe not auto-pay but it does ask for Bank routing and account numbers.
> Wouldn't this be an ACH transfer?
> 
> View attachment 30450


Yes, most likely, but if it's a 1-time payment, it's not AutoPay.

As I understand it, anytime money is moved between financial institutions, and you're not using a wire or a 3rd-party service like Zelle, it's an ACH transfer (although I'm not quite sure whether that includes E-checks, and paper checks converted by the bank to E-checks.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> This appears when you go to the "Make Credit Card Payment" and "Select Account" and "Add Account".
> This can be for a "scheduled" payment, maybe not auto-pay but it does ask for Bank routing and account numbers.
> Wouldn't this be an ACH transfer?
> 
> View attachment 30450


I think he’s trying to use his bank’s website to pay the bills, not FNBO’s.
Back in the early days of ePayments I set up accounts on my bank’s website to pay my bills - either by ACH or paper check.


----------



## PaTrainFan

This might be helpful information for some. I use my bank's bill pay for most bills, including credit card. When I searched to add FBNO, it required me to include an address, and my bank issued a check by mail, which certainly is antiquated. I called FBNO about this and was advised to search by the full name...First National Bank of Omaha, and sure enough she was right. That will allow ACH payments.


----------



## Trollopian

One hilarity of FNBO's website is its clumsy attempt to categorize our spending in an effort to, I dunno, help us analyze our budgets? In the last week, for example, I bought a lot of groceries. The purchase from Giant Food (dominant local chain) is classified by FNBO as "everyday spending," that from Target as "merchandise." Of the two farm-market vendors from whom I bought my big weekly haul of antioxidants (see https://www.amtraktrains.com/threads/whats-cooking.72881/post-985257), one was labeled "everyday spending" and the other as "professional services." ????! That's okay, I doubt that any credit-card company does a better job.

Luckily, booze from the neighborhood liquor store is also classified as "everyday spending" so FNBO need not know I'm a lush.


----------



## joelkfla

Trollopian said:


> One hilarity of FNBO's website is its clumsy attempt to categorize our spending in an effort to, I dunno, help us analyze our budgets? In the last week, for example, I bought a lot of groceries. The purchase from Giant Food (dominant local chain) is classified by FNBO as "everyday spending," that from Target as "merchandise." Of the two farm-market vendors from whom I bought my big weekly haul of antioxidants (see https://www.amtraktrains.com/threads/whats-cooking.72881/post-985257), one was labeled "everyday spending" and the other as "professional services." ????! That's okay, I doubt that any credit-card company does a better job.
> 
> Luckily, booze from the neighborhood liquor store is also classified as "everyday spending" so FNBO need not know I'm a lush.


But if you look at the "Classic View", it's completely different.

On the "New look" site, my cable bill is "Everyday spending," and my insurance bill is just "Other". On the "Classic View" site, the cable bill is correctly categorized as "Communications", but the insurance bill is strangely "Mail/Television Orders".


----------



## CharlesBeasley

I set up my payments just like all my other credit cards with the site at FBNO withdrawing the payment when due. First payment has to be over the phone or check sent to them. Took about 10 minutes.


----------



## UserNameRequired

joelkfla said:


> But if you look at the "Classic View", it's completely different.
> 
> On the "New look" site, my cable bill is "Everyday spending," and my insurance bill is just "Other". On the "Classic View" site, the cable bill is correctly categorized as "Communications", but the insurance bill is strangely "Mail/Television Orders".


I am a non-Amtrak AGR card customer of FNBO since I was a teenager. They gave me my first card when the credit card compnaies used to target university students heavily. Do they still do that, I don't know (I should)? I am not sure what data they are using for the catagorization, but they do get it right for some items. The one I had that most comes to mind that was wildly off was Avgas at airports. They will/should produce a nice PDF report at the end of the year that can show you this catagorized data all in one report (with the miscatagorization intact ). I download it every year and look it over to see how my costs trended for the year.


----------



## oregon pioneer

PaTrainFan said:


> This might be helpful information for some. I use my bank's bill pay for most bills, including credit card. When I searched to add FBNO, it required me to include an address, and my bank issued a check by mail, which certainly is antiquated. I called FBNO about this and was advised to search by the full name...First National Bank of Omaha, and sure enough she was right. That will allow ACH payments.



I just looked. That's the way mine is set up (full name spelled out). I copied the name directly off the pdf bill that I downloaded from FNBO. My bank sent them a check the first time. I just looked on my bank's site, and it is still set up that way. I'd love any other suggestions, as this seems like a horrible way to do it in the digital era.


----------



## PaTrainFan

oregon pioneer said:


> I just looked. That's the way mine is set up (full name spelled out). I copied the name directly off the pdf bill that I downloaded from FNBO. My bank sent them a check the first time. I just looked on my bank's site, and it is still set up that way. I'd love any other suggestions, as this seems like a horrible way to do it in the digital era.



I don't have an explanation other than perhaps the first time they do it by check and subsequently it is direct ACH. CR folks aren't alaways correct, of course, but she seemed very positive that using the full name was the answer. I can tell you that when I first set mine up using FBNO, a p.o. address was required and when I set up using the full name, there was no address field.


----------



## pennyk

I just received my "Annual Credit Report" from Transunion and the account information provided by FNBO included my history with BOA (for my AGR credit card) with an opening date many years ago. It also showed a inquiry from BOA in October 2022.


----------



## erinch13

The last time points transferred into my AGR account from the AGR credit card was 10/29 called Amtrak Credit Card Spend-Earn. Nothing has come in from November and it is now 11/29. 

What should I do? Wait? Contact Amtrak? or contact FNBO?


----------



## Shanson

It was my understanding that points are sent from the bank to Amtrak the date the statement closes, i.e. monthly. 

I believe that BoA was sending points daily the final month of their stewardship of the accounts, but someone can surely correct me.


----------



## TinCan782

Shanson said:


> It was my understanding that points are sent from the bank to Amtrak the date the statement closes, i.e. monthly.
> 
> I believe that BoA was sending points daily the final month of their stewardship of the accounts, but someone can surely correct me.


Yes. For the last few weeks BofA was sending points as transactions were made (until then, they were sending them on the closing date).
FNBO IS sending points on the closing date. My wife and I both have had points posted from FNBO when the closing date was reached (and current statement available to download).


----------



## AmtrakBlue

TinCan782 said:


> Yes. For the last few weeks BofA was sending points as transactions were made (until then, they were sending them on the closing date).
> FNBO IS sending points on the closing date. My wife and I both have had points posted from FNBO when our accounts closed.


Might want to clarify that with “statement closed” or “billing cycle closed”


----------



## TinCan782

AmtrakBlue said:


> Might want to clarify that with “statement closed” or “billing cycle closed”


Edited...Better now?


----------



## Chellerz

I didn't have the BofA AGR card but I got the new FNBO one which I've been using for the last month. 

My statement closed 5 days ago. It says on the PDF of the statement that I earned almost 40k AGR points (bought 3 LD Amtrak tickets and got my bonus!) 

But...the points didn't post to my AGR account.  

I just called FNBO and they were super nice. The gent said my points had been credited to some other AGR account, but he put in my correct AGR number and told me the points would be transferred. I had called about this several weeks ago and they weren't able to do it at that point. Now it seems they can. 

Fingers crossed! I'll report back...


----------



## TinCan782

First scheduled payment (one time) happened yesterday, for both my wife's and my card.
ACH from my home bank to FNBO.


----------



## Bonser

City of Miami said:


> They've really been pushing auto pay and eliminate options. Since they will not accept ACH direct transfer from my bank I'm experimenting with my bank mailing them a check. Seems like a primitive option in order to force auto pay. I will not do it.


I set up auto pay no problem. How is that different from ACH transfer?


----------



## joelkfla

Chellerz said:


> I didn't have the BofA AGR card but I got the new FNBO one which I've been using for the last month.
> 
> My statement closed 5 days ago. It says on the PDF of the statement that I earned almost 40k AGR points (bought 3 LD Amtrak tickets and got my bonus!)
> 
> But...the points didn't post to my AGR account.
> 
> I just called FNBO and they were super nice. The gent said my points had been credited to some other AGR account, but he put in my correct AGR number and told me the points would be transferred. I had called about this several weeks ago and they weren't able to do it at that point. Now it seems they can.
> 
> Fingers crossed! I'll report back...


I opened the FNBO card after having cancelled my BofA card a month earlier, and I'm eagerly awaiting my first statement. I fear they may have also messed up linking to my AGR account, because I haven't seen any coupons or the lounge pass added. Same email was used for both cards. They really should have provided a place to enter an existing AGR account number on the application, or at least when logging on to the online system to set up the profile.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Bonser said:


> I set up auto pay no problem. How is that different from ACH transfer?


Autopay used to be called "Drafting", in practice they both achieve the same thing IINM.( Im not a Banker!!)


----------



## TinCan782

Bonser said:


> I set up auto pay no problem. How is that different from ACH transfer?


I would guess that auto pay uses ACH to complete the transaction.


----------



## joelkfla

TinCan782 said:


> I would guess that auto pay uses ACH to complete the transaction.


It depends.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Got my first FNBO AGR credit card statement last week. Not a huge bill (haven't booked any Amtrak travel yet), but I did try to remember to use it for dining purchases (for the double AGR points).


----------



## zephyr17

Well, the last test passed. I paid my bill on FNBO's site using ACH transfer, which is my customary method for all bills. It cleared with no problem and FNBO posted it. So everything is good with them as far as I am concerned.


----------



## oregon pioneer

zephyr17 said:


> Well, the last test passed. I paid my bill on FNBO's site using ACH transfer, which is my customary method for all bills. It cleared with no problem and FNBO posted it. So everything is good with them as far as I am concerned.



Just curious -- you log into each site where you owe a bill? That's what the FNBO rep suggested to me, but I prefer to log in just ONCE on my bank's billpay site, and pay several at the same time. For the moment, my bank is sending a check in the mail, old-fashioned way, though I gave them a really hard time yesterday about whether we live in the digital age or not! All the others go by ACH, and I still don't understand why FNBO has to be different.


----------



## Bonser

oregon pioneer said:


> Just curious -- you log into each site where you owe a bill? That's what the FNBO rep suggested to me, but I prefer to log in just ONCE on my bank's billpay site, and pay several at the same time. For the moment, my bank is sending a check in the mail, old-fashioned way, though I gave them a really hard time yesterday about whether we live in the digital age or not! All the others go by ACH, and I still don't understand why FNBO has to be different.


My auto pay with pays the FNBO bill by ACH I think. It's immediate on the designated payment due date. It's paid from my bank account.


----------



## jis

oregon pioneer said:


> Just curious -- you log into each site where you owe a bill? That's what the FNBO rep suggested to me, but I prefer to log in just ONCE on my bank's billpay site, and pay several at the same time. For the moment, my bank is sending a check in the mail, old-fashioned way, though I gave them a really hard time yesterday about whether we live in the digital age or not! All the others go by ACH, and I still don't understand why FNBO has to be different.


I generally have the payee do the pull so that they cannot complain about not receiving something from someone who was supposed to push. I had in the past pushers send checks or whatever too late and then I having to unravel the mess. Just my bad past experience cause me to settle for this way. I am completely neutral about what others choose to do and have no recommendation on the matter. Then again it is not like I have dozens of outfits that I owe money to. The total number is less than half a dozen.


----------



## TinCan782

oregon pioneer said:


> Just curious -- you log into each site where you owe a bill? That's what the FNBO rep suggested to me, but I prefer to log in just ONCE on my bank's billpay site, and pay several at the same time. For the moment, my bank is sending a check in the mail, old-fashioned way, though I gave them a really hard time yesterday about whether we live in the digital age or not! All the others go by ACH, and I still don't understand why FNBO has to be different.


When we paid our two credit cards last week (scheduled ACH), we simply provided to FNBO the routing and account info of our home account. When the scheduled date occured the payment happened, our checking account showed a debit to FNBO and FNBO showed a payment to our credit card.
No need to log in to our home account, it was all done from FNBO.


----------



## jis

TinCan782 said:


> When we paid our two credit cards last week (scheduled), we simply provided to FNBO the routing and account info of our home account. When the scheduled date occured the payment happened, our checking account showed a debit to FNBO and FNBO showed a payment to our credit card.
> No need to log in to our home account, it was all done from FNBO.


That is essentially what I do too. You just have to set it up once for periodic pull by the payee.


----------



## zephyr17

oregon pioneer said:


> Just curious -- you log into each site where you owe a bill? That's what the FNBO rep suggested to me, but I prefer to log in just ONCE on my bank's billpay site, and pay several at the same time. For the moment, my bank is sending a check in the mail, old-fashioned way, though I gave them a really hard time yesterday about whether we live in the digital age or not! All the others go by ACH, and I still don't understand why FNBO has to be different.


Yes, I log onto all the sites and do a "pull" from my bank rather than a "push" from my bank's bill pay. The reasoning is the creditor is aware of the payment as soon as I make it, and have proof I paid them directly from my creditor.

Ironically, paying by check still goes through ACH. Your check is scanned by the receiving bank and the scanned routing, account and payment information is submitted through ACH. The days of shipping physical checks between banks, or, in the case of non-local banks, bank to regional Federal Reserve bank, that Fed to payor bank's regional Fed, that Fed to payor bank, is long past.


----------



## StanJazz

jis said:


> That is essentially what I do too. You just have to set it up once for periodic pull by the payee.


I do the same thing. My 1st payment was correctly taken out of my account.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

Have yet to get either these cards, but click over to the Amtrak web site, and the top card bonus is 20k now.

Ouch seem I missed something.


----------



## Trollopian

My new autopay went smoothly yesterday. It was my second payment to FNBO; the first had to be done manually (well, electronically, but nevertheless required input from me), and I simultaneously set up future automatic payments. All of my reward points are also posting without a hitch...daily towards the end of the BofA era, monthly from FNBO. Am I lucky? Yes. I don't doubt that others have experienced hiccups but for me this has been seamless. Oh, except for hilariously categorizing my weekly farm-market haul as "professional services," see AGR credit card change (October 2022).


----------



## oregon pioneer

jis said:


> That is essentially what I do too. You just have to set it up once for periodic pull by the payee.


So do you look at the bill before the payment is pulled? And do they just pull the "amount due?" I've always had reservations about letting creditors automatically pull the "amount due" without any input from me. Now that I have automatic Social Security deposits, it might be less of an issue, LOL. I think I can set up a notification from my bank for the withdrawal.



zephyr17 said:


> Ironically, paying by check still goes through ACH. Your check is scanned by the receiving bank...


I did learn that by talking to my bank. Which makes their sending a check through the mail even more ridiculous! I have two banks, and they both set it up this way.


----------



## TinCan782

oregon pioneer said:


> So do you look at the bill before the payment is pulled? And do they just pull the "amount due?" I've always had reservations about letting creditors automatically pull the "amount due" without any input from me. Now that I have automatic Social Security deposits, it might be less of an issue, LOL. I think I can set up a notification from my bank for the withdrawal.


We review the statement each month. We set up payments each month, not repeating. I don't want them to pay the balance automatically in case we have a big expenditure (home, auto repair) so my checking account doesn't get overdrawn! So we don't forget, we have payment due reminders set for 10 and 5 days out.


----------



## jis

oregon pioneer said:


> So do you look at the bill before the payment is pulled? And do they just pull the "amount due?" I've always had reservations about letting creditors automatically pull the "amount due" without any input from me. Now that I have automatic Social Security deposits, it might be less of an issue, LOL. I think I can set up a notification from my bank for the withdrawal.


I am a stickler for being in the loop, even automatic ones. I have a standard procedure of doing my budget planning for the upcoming month done sometime in the last week of each month, usually done after all the credit card statements are available. So I just take a glance at what is going to be deducted to enter it into my budget spreadsheet to make sure that nothing is completely off the wall and that I will have enough money in the bank to cover all dues. Since I basically pay myself over and above SS I move enough money into the bank account from which payments are drawn (including paying estimated tax to IRS), to cover everything. That is not automated. I do that one transfer by hand. That way no money can leak out unknown to me, and there is a full audit trail. 

And of course, I get notification of all withdrawals and all credit card charges and payments by text, so nothing happens unnoticed by me.


----------



## CharlesBeasley

Did anyone get a statement or notifiction of the withdrawal from FNBO prior to the automatic payment? Capital sends me a email about amount due at the close of the statement prior to withdrawing payment.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Apparently I'm "old school," in that I write paper checks to pay my monthly FNBO bill (as I do my other credit card bills). There are certain fixed payments automatically withdrawn from my checking account each month (f.ex., mortgage, life insurance); however, variable bills (utilities & credit cards) I prefer to pay via paper checks, as they make a more concrete reminder of how much the hubby and I are spending each month.


----------



## pennyk

Today, I received an email notification of my current FNBO statement. I paid it online from my checking account, which information had been saved from when I input the routing number and account number last month. The AGR points generated from this statement have been posted accurately to my AGR account. I am pleased that there have been no blips so far.


----------



## Chellerz

Chellerz said:


> I didn't have the BofA AGR card but I got the new FNBO one which I've been using for the last month.
> 
> My statement closed 5 days ago. It says on the PDF of the statement that I earned almost 40k AGR points (bought 3 LD Amtrak tickets and got my bonus!)
> 
> But...the points didn't post to my AGR account.
> 
> I just called FNBO and they were super nice. The gent said my points had been credited to some other AGR account, but he put in my correct AGR number and told me the points would be transferred. I had called about this several weeks ago and they weren't able to do it at that point. Now it seems they can.
> 
> Fingers crossed! I'll report back...


Update: Still no points posted. I called FNBO again today and they transferred me to the AGR customer service line. The AGR rep confirmed that my AGR account was linked to the FNBO credit card. He said it might take another 1-2 billing cycles for the points to post. The waiting continues...

On the plus side, took the CZ from Denver to Emeryville last week. It was GLORIOUS!!! (and even on time!)


----------



## zephyr17

My FNBO statement closed on Wednesday. @neroden's post made me quickly go over to AGR to see if they posted. They had. Plus, the TQP limit question may be answered. I had already reached the 4K TQP limit for card spend prior to the FNBO cutover. When I checked, I had another tranche of 1000 TQPs. So the limit does appear to be off.


----------



## UpstaterNY

I received an email from AGR promoting the new card; the email includes a statement that there is now no limit on the number of TQPs that can be earned by spending $5,000. The previous limit was 4,000 TQPs.


----------



## fhussain44

Seems the bonus has been reduced to 20,000 points ?! I got the 30k bonus today for a family member and want to apply for other cards for the rest of the family. But the bonus is a measly 20k.. Hold my breath they will do the 50k promotion as in the past??


----------



## daybeers

30k was a limited time offer til sometime last week I believe. They'll probably do another at some point.


----------



## Dovecote

FYI—-My wife and I both opted out to receive the FNBO card when it was first offered by AGR. After the credit card transition from BOA to FNBO was official, my wife applied for the AGR FNBO card offering the 30k point bonus. She promptly received the card and during the first cycle period spent the 1k dollar requirement. Her closing date was yesterday and today received the 30k bonus points.


----------



## joelkfla

Dovecote said:


> FYI—-My wife and I both opted out to receive the FNBO card when it was first offered by AGR. After the credit card transition from BOA to FNBO was official, my wife applied for the AGR FNBO card offering the 30k point bonus. She promptly received the card and during the first cycle period spent the 1k dollar requirement. Her closing date was yesterday and today received the 30k bonus points.


I'm in the same situation, but although it's been at least 6 weeks since I was approved by FNBO, and 5 weeks since I received the card and made charges of $1,000, I still have no statement and no payment due on the website. The only wrinkle is that I had been billed the annual fee by BofA, which was subsequently credited back when I closed the account.

So I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind:

Did your wife receive new coupons in her AGR account, and when? I haven't yet, and I don't know whether it means there's a problem in linking the account, or they're just not added until after the 1st statement.
Has she been billed for the annual fee yet, and if so when?
Thanks.


----------



## Dovecote

joelkfla said:


> I'm in the same situation, but although it's been at least 6 weeks since I was approved by FNBO, and 5 weeks since I received the card and made charges of $1,000, I still have no statement and no payment due on the website. The only wrinkle is that I had been billed the annual fee by BofA, which was subsequently credited back when I closed the account.
> 
> So I have a couple of questions, if you don't mind:
> 
> Did your wife receive new coupons in her AGR account, and when? I haven't yet, and I don't know whether it means there's a problem in linking the account, or they're just not added until after the 1st statement.
> Has she been billed for the annual fee yet, and if so when?
> Thanks.


One thing I should mention first is that my wife, prior to opening this account, already had a FNBO credit card with MGM. This may explain the hassle free scenario for her.

The AGR coupons were available in her account soon after the FNBO card was activated. It was pretty quick, well before the monthly closing date. The $99 annual fee was posted on 12/13 which coincided with the closing date. Her statement and payment due info is on the website as well. 

Hope this helps and you get your hiccups with FNBO rectified.


----------



## mpajor

I applied for the card in October, started using it early November and had spent $1000 on it by the end of November. The iOS app showed ~11/14 (a date in the PAST) as the first statement close date for weeks; I called FNBO and they said that's when the statement WOULD have closed but it didn't because the account was so new and verbally told me the real date would be 12/14, and eventually the app updated to show 12/14. Today 12/15 I was able to find the statement in the app, and see in the statement that points were awarded. Amtrak's point count didn't update immediately, but by the afternoon it was updated there. (And to answer joelkfla, I received the coupons on my Amtrak account soon after getting the card, and my annual fee was charged yesterday, on my first statement close date.) Hooray!

Here's the problem... I only got 20K points, not 30K. (Both the FNBO statement and my Amtrak account show 20K, not 30K). I know the extra 10K bonus offer ended early December, but since I applied for the card (and even spent the $1000) before that date, I should get the extra 10K points, right? fhussain44's post and Dovecote's post about getting the bonus points this week seem to confirm that yes, I should get those points.

Who do I call to get the missing 10K? FNBO or Amtrak?


----------



## zetharion

I spent the $1000 dollars and have received zero points.

EDIT: Also where on the FNBO site do you see where points are awarded?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

zetharion said:


> I spent the $1000 dollars and have received zero points.
> 
> EDIT: Also where on the FNBO site do you see where points are awarded?


At the bottom of your statement, I believe.


----------



## joelkfla

mpajor said:


> I applied for the card in October, started using it early November and had spent $1000 on it by the end of November. The iOS app showed ~11/14 (a date in the PAST) as the first statement close date for weeks; I called FNBO and they said that's when the statement WOULD have closed but it didn't because the account was so new and verbally told me the real date would be 12/14, and eventually the app updated to show 12/14. Today 12/15 I was able to find the statement in the app, and see in the statement that points were awarded. Amtrak's point count didn't update immediately, but by the afternoon it was updated there. (And to answer joelkfla, I received the coupons on my Amtrak account soon after getting the card, and my annual fee was charged yesterday, on my first statement close date.) Hooray!
> 
> Here's the problem... I only got 20K points, not 30K. (Both the FNBO statement and my Amtrak account show 20K, not 30K). I know the extra 10K bonus offer ended early December, but since I applied for the card (and even spent the $1000) before that date, I should get the extra 10K points, right? fhussain44's post and Dovecote's post about getting the bonus points this week seem to confirm that yes, I should get those points.
> 
> Who do I call to get the missing 10K? FNBO or Amtrak?


I am certainly expecting to get 30,000. I also was approved in October, received the card on 11/9, and I charged $1,000 the day I received it. I saved the "Summary of Credit Terms & Reward Program" to a pdf, and it says I will get 30,000 points if I charge $1,000 anytime within the 1st 3 billing cycles. I had also called FNBO last month to make sure I wasn't excluded from the bonus point offer by previously having the BofA card.

So I just called FNBO, and was told the first closing date will be coming up next week. The rep could not explain why it's almost 6 weeks after getting the card. She also did not know any way to check if it was linked to the correct AGR account; in fact I had a hard time explaining to her that the AGR account is different from the credit card account. She was obviously working from home, as there was no background noise and she put me on hold several times so she could speak to her "advisor."

I'll see what, if anything, shows up in my AGR account next week. Goodness, all these 1st world problems!


----------



## Sauve850

joelkfla said:


> I am certainly expecting to get 30,000. I also was approved in October, received the card on 11/9, and I charged $1,000 the day I received it. I saved the "Summary of Credit Terms & Reward Program" to a pdf, and it says I will get 30,000 points if I charge $1,000 anytime within the 1st 3 billing cycles. I had also called FNBO last month to make sure I wasn't excluded from the bonus point offer by previously having the BofA card.
> 
> So I just called FNBO, and was told the first closing date will be coming up next week. The rep could not explain why it's almost 6 weeks after getting the card. She also did not know any way to check if it was linked to the correct AGR account; in fact I had a hard time explaining to her that the AGR account is different from the credit card account. She was obviously working from home, as there was no background noise and she put me on hold several times so she could speak to her "advisor."
> 
> I'll see what, if anything, shows up in my AGR account next week. Goodness, all these 1st world problems!


My time frame was similar to yours and my points showed up. I imagine yours will too.


----------



## mpajor

mpajor said:


> I applied for the card in October, started using it early November and had spent $1000 on it by the end of November. The iOS app showed ~11/14 (a date in the PAST) as the first statement close date for weeks; I called FNBO and they said that's when the statement WOULD have closed but it didn't because the account was so new and verbally told me the real date would be 12/14, and eventually the app updated to show 12/14. Today 12/15 I was able to find the statement in the app, and see in the statement that points were awarded. Amtrak's point count didn't update immediately, but by the afternoon it was updated there. (And to answer joelkfla, I received the coupons on my Amtrak account soon after getting the card, and my annual fee was charged yesterday, on my first statement close date.) Hooray!
> 
> Here's the problem... I only got 20K points, not 30K. (Both the FNBO statement and my Amtrak account show 20K, not 30K). I know the extra 10K bonus offer ended early December, but since I applied for the card (and even spent the $1000) before that date, I should get the extra 10K points, right? fhussain44's post and Dovecote's post about getting the bonus points this week seem to confirm that yes, I should get those points.
> 
> Who do I call to get the missing 10K? FNBO or Amtrak?


Figured it out. Later in the day yesterday, a $100 statement credit was added to my account.

See, I had managed to find a screen on the Amtrak website, when I was about to book a train ticket in October, that advertised 20,000 bonus points plus a $100 statement credit for spending a thousand dollars in the first three billing periods (and I applied on THAT screen). A separate offer from the 30,000 bonus points with no statement credit.

I thought it was a bug / displaying oudated info, but it seems that since I applied through that offer, that's the offer I got. I'm happy with that. 10,000 points CAN be worth more than $100, but I wasn't going to blow through my points anytime soon anyway, and I no longer have to justify the $99 annual fee for the first year when I came out $1 ahead in straight cash!

Thanks all.


----------



## Ironbrgde

Long time forum lurker, first time poster here. I applied for the amtrak rewards credit card at the beginning of the month. The online status of my application has said Pending since then. Just today I got a letter in the mail from FNBO telling me that they would like me to mail them copies of my drivers license, social security card, and 2 years of W2's. I am wondering if anyone has gone through the same thing or heard of such a request? I am also curious if a phone call to FNBO might be in order. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gregg_vw

Ironbrgde said:


> Long time forum lurker, first time poster here. I applied for the amtrak rewards credit card at the beginning of the month. The online status of my application has said Pending since then. Just today I got a letter in the mail from FNBO telling me that they would like me to mail them copies of my drivers license, social security card, and 2 years of W2's. I am wondering if anyone has gone through the same thing or heard of such a request? I am also curious if a phone call to FNBO might be in order. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


In my same experience, I'd say they're going to turn you down. Phone calls are of no help. You have to send in the required paperwork, and again in my experience, it won't make a difference. Even though my credit score exceeds 800, and all my payments have been on time, that made no difference. In the last phone call they told me they couldn't verify my identification (?), but encouraged me to reapply later if I wanted. I can only speculate what that was all about. Usually, I am instantly approved when applying for a card. I thought that perhaps because the cutoff deadline for the welcome bonus going from 30k to 20k AGR points was nearing, and I already have over 65k, might have been a factor. But there's no way of knowing.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

gregg_vw said:


> In my same experience, I'd say they're going to turn you down. Phone calls are of no help. You have to send in the required paperwork, and again in my experience, it won't make a difference. Even though my credit score exceeds 800, and all my payments have been on time, that made no difference. In the last phone call they told me they couldn't verify my identification (?), but encouraged me to reapply later if I wanted. I can only speculate what that was all about. Usually, I am instantly approved when applying for a card. I thought that perhaps because the cutoff deadline for the welcome bonus going from 30k to 20k AGR points was nearing, and I already have over 65k, might have been a factor. But there's no way of knowing.


The hubby and I are usually instantly approved when we apply for credit cards, too, generally based on hubby's income as an attorney, and our doing our best to never keep an interest-bearing balance on any of our existing cards. There are a couple of department-store credit card accounts we could probably cancel (or might have closed by the issuer for lack of use). I anticipate substantial bills on this month's credit card statements (the main one, one tied to Amazon's rewards points, and to a lesser extent the new AGR Mastercard, which we've used for the double points on dining purchases). It'll be slightly painful, but we'll pay those balances in full, too.


----------



## VAtrainfan

Ironbrgde said:


> Long time forum lurker, first time poster here. I applied for the amtrak rewards credit card at the beginning of the month. The online status of my application has said Pending since then. Just today I got a letter in the mail from FNBO telling me that they would like me to mail them copies of my drivers license, social security card, and 2 years of W2's. I am wondering if anyone has gone through the same thing or heard of such a request? I am also curious if a phone call to FNBO might be in order. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


One other possibility that happened to me when I was buying a house was having a similar name as someone who is in prison, on an FBI watch list, the No Fly List, or other registries of people the government has a file on. In my case, another person with the same first and last name (different middle name, different DOB, etc) in the same city I was trying to buy a house in was doing time for fraud. Lots of red flags, leading to months of red tape trying to prove my identity. I had to go through it all again 5 years later when I refinanced. A mortgage company may be willing to go through all the hassle of verifying my identity to satisfy the Feds, but a credit card bank like FNBO may decide it's not worth it and just wash their hands of the situation.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

VAtrainfan said:


> One other possibility that happened to me when I was buying a house was having a similar name as someone who is in prison, on an FBI watch list, the No Fly List, or other registries of people the government has a file on. In my case, another person with the same first and last name (different middle name, different DOB, etc) in the same city I was trying to buy a house in was doing time for fraud. Lots of red flags, leading to months of red tape trying to prove my identity. I had to go through it all again 5 years later when I refinanced. A mortgage company may be willing to go through all the hassle of verifying my identity to satisfy the Feds, but a credit card bank like FNBO may decide it's not worth it and just wash their hands of the situation.


I remember that, after my father-in-law passed away, his creditors were mistaking hubby (same first & last name, but different middle name) for him. I'm a little surprised that Son #1 (once again, same first and last name, but different middle name) hasn't had similar problems yet.


----------



## zetharion

gregg_vw said:


> In my same experience, I'd say they're going to turn you down. Phone calls are of no help. You have to send in the required paperwork, and again in my experience, it won't make a difference. Even though my credit score exceeds 800, and all my payments have been on time, that made no difference. In the last phone call they told me they couldn't verify my identification (?), but encouraged me to reapply later if I wanted. I can only speculate what that was all about. Usually, I am instantly approved when applying for a card. I thought that perhaps because the cutoff deadline for the welcome bonus going from 30k to 20k AGR points was nearing, and I already have over 65k, might have been a factor. But there's no way of knowing.


The legal reason for them declining it should always come to you in the mail. I am pretty sure that is actually the law along with other legalese about how to get your free report.


----------



## joelkfla

joelkfla said:


> So I just called FNBO, and was told the first closing date will be coming up next week. The rep could not explain why it's almost 6 weeks after getting the card. She also did not know any way to check if it was linked to the correct AGR account; in fact I had a hard time explaining to her that the AGR account is different from the credit card account. She was obviously working from home, as there was no background noise and she put me on hold several times so she could speak to her "advisor."
> 
> I'll see what, if anything, shows up in my AGR account next week. Goodness, all these 1st world problems!


Well, as I had feared when the coupons didn't show up in my account, FNBO screwed up and opened a new AGR account. I just called AGR after the points didn't appear in my account the day after the 1st statement finally dropped, and the agent said it would take 1-2 days to merge the accounts.

So I'm not too impressed with FNBO so far. Besides this foul-up, their "new" website is an empty shell. Anytime I try to do something, it tells me to go to the "classic" website. And I wasn't able to download transactions until after the statement dropped, but now the statement covers more than 30 days, and the download apparently includes only the most recent 30 days, and there is no option to download by a date range, just by statement period. What's more, when I downloaded in Excel format, it put the data in a .TXT file rather than .CSV, so it won't automatically load into Excel -- I have to save the file and then explicitly import it into Excel.

Well, at least they credited the points promptly and in the expected amount, albeit to the wrong account.


----------



## lstone19

Just had my first issue with FNBO. I was trying to update Auto-Pay to a different bank account and found that they only take up to 16 digits for the account number. Mine is 17 which is the maximum permitted by the specifications for bank account numbers. Not a huge problem as I'm not closing the other account - just changing our money management around.


----------



## Ryan

gregg_vw said:


> I thought that perhaps because the cutoff deadline for the welcome bonus going from 30k to 20k AGR points was nearing, and I already have over 65k, might have been a factor. But there's no way of knowing.


There's totally a way of knowing, when credit is denied they have to tell you why.

Your theory is ridiculous, as FNBO doesn't know/care how many points you already have, and wouldn't pass up the opportunity to make money off of a new customer over a piddling number of points.


----------



## Chellerz

Chellerz said:


> Update: Still no points posted. I called FNBO again today and they transferred me to the AGR customer service line. The AGR rep confirmed that my AGR account was linked to the FNBO credit card. He said it might take another 1-2 billing cycles for the points to post. The waiting continues...
> 
> On the plus side, took the CZ from Denver to Emeryville last week. It was GLORIOUS!!! (and even on time!)


Final update: My points - and bonus - finally posted to the correct AGR account after this last billing cycle closed. Yay!


----------



## zetharion

Hey hey I got my points as well!


----------



## joelkfla

Chellerz said:


> Final update: My points - and bonus - finally posted to the correct AGR account after this last billing cycle closed. Yay!


My coupons finally showed up today, but not the points. Maybe tomorrow, after another overnight processing cycle.


----------



## sitzplatz17

Curious if anyone else is disappointed with FNBO? I was so hopeful when it was announced since I had pretty terrible experiences with BofA, but FNBO seems to be quite a step down. Their app and website seem to be even worse than the BofA site and it seems they don’t integrate with any third party tool (like Plaid) that are useful for money management or budgeting. 

I’d like to keep collecting AGR points, but the user unfriendliness of their tools makes me reach for other cards way more often, which kind of defeats the point.


----------



## Bob Dylan

sitzplatz17 said:


> Curious if anyone else is disappointed with FNBO? I was so hopeful when it was announced since I had pretty terrible experiences with BofA, but FNBO seems to be quite a step down. Their app and website seem to be even worse than the BofA site and it seems they don’t integrate with any third party tool (like Plaid) that are useful for money management or budgeting.
> 
> I’d like to keep collecting AGR points, but the user unfriendliness of their tools makes me reach for other cards way more often, which kind of defeats the point.


I've had no problems with them so far,it's been a seemless transition, and their AGR Awards are a little better than BOA!( plus they do not have a History of Flim-Flaming their Customers unlike so many of the Big Banks!)


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

Just got my December FNBO statement in today's mail. Continuing to earn double points on dining. Haven't yet checked my AGR account, but I expect to see the points from this month's spending added to the balance. Need to spend approx. $600 next month to meet the $1K spending threshold to earn the 12K bonus points (the bonus for the no-annual-fee card). Time to book an Amtrak trip, perhaps?


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> Just got my December FNBO statement in today's mail. Continuing to earn double points on dining. Haven't yet checked my AGR account, but I expect to see the points from this month's spending added to the balance. Need to spend approx. $600 next month to meet the $1K spending threshold to earn the 12K bonus points (the bonus for the no-annual-fee card). Time to book an Amtrak trip, perhaps?


FNBO does not break down 1x, 2x points, etc. like BofA did. Only a single points entry.


----------



## MARC Rider

Looks like the billboard at the old NYP now shows the correct card


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

TinCan782 said:


> FNBO does not break down 1x, 2x points, etc. like BofA did. Only a single points entry.


My statement showed how many points I had earned from dining purchases (the one double-points category I had spent in) and how many points I had earned from other purchases, as a breakdown of the single "total points earned" entry.


----------



## TinCan782

MccfamschoolMom said:


> My statement showed how many points I had earned from dining purchases (the one double-points category I had spent in) and how many points I had earned from other purchases, as a breakdown of the single "total points earned" entry.


Yes, it does show that. What I'm referring to is the posting on your AGR account. With BofA there were seperate entries for each type - 1x, 2x, etc. Easy to see without having to total up each type of purchase on your card statement. With FNBO, a single entry for all points each month is made.


----------



## AFS1970

When I applied online, there was nowhere to put an AGR account number, so I suspected this would be a problem at some point. So, I got my credit card statement and saw I got my 30K. Except my AGR account only should my paltry 2K points I have had for some time. After a call to AGR, I got it all straightened out. So AGR couldn't find the points at first, then said the found a new account opened up by FNBO. The best part is that AGR doesn't allow two accounts with the same e-mail address, so FNBO just made up a dummy address to get it opened. AGR said I am not the only one this has happened to, and they will get the points and the card attached to my original account within 5-7 days.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

It’s stupid that FNBO is using our email instead of our AGR #. Emails can change, AGR #s not so much.


----------



## diesteldorf

Ironbrgde said:


> Long time forum lurker, first time poster here. I applied for the amtrak rewards credit card at the beginning of the month. The online status of my application has said Pending since then. Just today I got a letter in the mail from FNBO telling me that they would like me to mail them copies of my drivers license, social security card, and 2 years of W2's. I am wondering if anyone has gone through the same thing or heard of such a request? I am also curious if a phone call to FNBO might be in order. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


I went through an identical process when applying for the FNBO Best Western card in November. It's a little bit of a pain, but FNBO is a smaller bank and tends to be more cautious IMO. I took photos of everything and converted them to PDFs, which I printed and submitted via snail mail. I would recommend sending using some sort of tracking number to verify receipt.

I was approved a few days after they received and reviewed everything. Good Luck.


----------



## PaTrainFan

I obviously have a similar issue. My monthly points from my current card were applied as usual to my account, but the points from my new base card were not applid, not to mention the 12,000 bonus points. I tried to call AGR yesterday and because it wasn't urgent decided to take them up in their offer for a call back. My call was made around 9 a.m. Still no response more than 24 hours later. Obviousy I will have to call back and grin and bear the lengthy wait time and "enjoy" the new musak to get it resolved. This is the second time I have requested a callback that never happened.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Those of you who have gotten paper statements from FNBO (hopefully I've finally turned those off), what to you think of the non-standard paper size they use? If this was back when I saved the paper copies I'd be mad as they do not fit in an "8 x 11" folder without folding it.


----------



## MccfamschoolMom

AmtrakBlue said:


> Those of you who have gotten paper statements from FNBO (hopefully I've finally turned those off), what to you think of the non-standard paper size they use? If this was back when I saved the paper copies I'd be mad as they do not fit in an "8 x 11" folder without folding it.


I've run into the same issue with statements from other credit card companies at work, where we sort & save them in an 8.5"x11" cardboard accordion file.


----------



## joelkfla

AFS1970 said:


> When I applied online, there was nowhere to put an AGR account number, so I suspected this would be a problem at some point. So, I got my credit card statement and saw I got my 30K. Except my AGR account only should my paltry 2K points I have had for some time. After a call to AGR, I got it all straightened out. So AGR couldn't find the points at first, then said the found a new account opened up by FNBO. The best part is that AGR doesn't allow two accounts with the same e-mail address, so FNBO just made up a dummy address to get it opened. AGR said I am not the only one this has happened to, and they will get the points and the card attached to my original account within 5-7 days.


I think I was the 2nd one to report this problem on the board. I called AGR last week, and they said it would take up to 2 business days. So far, the coupons (I have the Preferred card) have arrived in my AGR account, but I'm still waiting for the points. I called again 2 days ago, and the rep said the points were still being worked on. I'll give them until next week before I call again.

I'm anxious to get the points because I want to book a trip in May, and I don't want the fare to go up or the room I want to sell out, considering the shortened consists they're running.


----------



## AFS1970

While I was on hold with AGR, I read the part of the statement that said it may take up to 6-8 weeks for points to post to your account. I really don't see why it should take that long.


----------



## joelkfla

AFS1970 said:


> While I was on hold with AGR, I read the part of the statement that said it may take up to 6-8 weeks for points to post to your account. I really don't see why it should take that long.


It shouldn't, unless something is screwed up. If you read earlier posts in this thread, people have said the points were in their AGR account the morning after the FNBO statement was available online. 

Now, I don't know whether we have to wait thru another billing cycle for FNBO to resend the points to the correct AGR account, but I hope not. The AGR reps haven't said anything like that to me yet.

Based on my IT background, though, it is quite possible that points are only added to the accounts during overnight batch processing.


----------



## Ironbrgde

I wanted to post a quick update to my situation. After I posted, someone suggested that I submit a second application so I did. Apparently having two applications pending at the same time warranted a call from an actual person from FNBO to remedy the situation. Over the phone I was able to confirm my identity to this person's satisfaction and my application was approved. I'm still waiting for my actual card but the coupons and upgrades have been added to my AGR account. I appreciate the guidance and advice I was given from everyone here.


----------



## oregon pioneer

Has anyone else had the (very irritating) experience of buying something online and having the card declined? Both Hubby and I have had this happen in the last week. We just switched cards for the purchases, but it's annoying!

Back with BOA, if they thought a charge was at all suspicious, they contacted us by email or phone and (mostly) gave us the opportunity to accept or decline the charge. Usually they were right about their suspicions, but on occasion we said yes, it's our charge, and they released the hold.

Having the card declined with no explanation or immediate remedy is irritating!


----------



## JayPea

oregon pioneer said:


> Has anyone else had the (very irritating) experience of buying something online and having the card declined? Both Hubby and I have had this happen in the last week. We just switched cards for the purchases, but it's annoying!


I haven't had this happen yet with FNBO, but it was a semi-regular event with BOA....but ONLY when attempting to buy Amtrak trips.  It would decline the transaction, and then I'd try it again. Usually it took about 2 or 3 tries before it would finally work. On a couple of occasions I had to resort to calling BOA to get the situation resolved. Annoying, to be sure.


----------



## joelkfla

JayPea said:


> I haven't had this happen yet with FNBO, but it was a semi-regular event with BOA....but ONLY when attempting to buy Amtrak trips.  It would decline the transaction, and then I'd try it again. Usually it took about 2 or 3 tries before it would finally work. On a couple of occasions I had to resort to calling BOA to get the situation resolved. Annoying, to be sure.


The same thing happened when I tried to purchase a ticket on the website with the FNBO card this week. It either said it was declined, or that there was a network error. Sometimes I got an ID verification pop-up from FNBO, sometimes not. I called FNBO, and the rep said she had no record of a declined transaction. I firmly believe that the problem was on the Amtrak side.

While I was waiting for a call-back from AGR (which never came, BTW), I tried it on the Android app and it went thru.


----------



## AFS1970

Oddly enough, one of the things that finally made me get the Amtrak card was a problem with my Debit card being declined. For some reason, one company that I have made multiple purchases from is flagged and my Credit Union is unable to get this company off the bad list with the fraud department. I was curious to see if another bank would do the same thing, which it hasn't.


----------



## joelkfla

Finally got my points that had been sent to a bogus AGR account by FNBO! The spending and bonus points are lumped together in a single transaction labeled "CSR Adjustment". They showed up in the middle of the day, a few hours after I made a 3rd call to AGR; don't know whether that was related or just a coincidence. Altogether, it took about 2 weeks after the 1st call.

So I immediately spent them on the return leg of a May trip to CHI. I'd already booked the outgoing leg on the card; we'll see whether those points show up after the next statement. It'll be SM/Cardinal going; and CL/SM coming back. The 5% rebate points showed up immediately. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## MarkInAustin

MccfamschoolMom said:


> My statement showed how many points I had earned from dining purchases (the one double-points category I had spent in) and how many points I had earned from other purchases, as a breakdown of the single "total points earned" entry.


Our [online only] statements have been transparent as well.

FNBO has been an easy transition for us.

I have had one declination, immediately after having purchased airline tickets for family members on two different airlines. I received a text immediately after the declination asking for verification of the airline tix purchases. While it did not solve the declination issue at the grocery store [which I dealt with from cash] it only took an affirmative response to the text to reinstate the card immediately. It was the same process as with BoA but in my experience, about an hour faster. YMMV.


----------



## zephyr17

MarkInAustin said:


> It was the same process as with BoA but in my experience, about an hour faster. YMMV.


I always had a problem with the BoA card when buying VIA tickets. The purchase was _always_ initially declined. BoA would send me a text pretty much instantly, I'd reply with YES, indicating that it was me making the purchase, BoA would send me a response to resubmit the transaction. I'd remain on the phone with the VIA agent the whole time, and complete the purchase. It was a pain, but it was very quick. All BoA responses were a couple seconds at most. It took a lot longer to get through VIA's separate punch-in-the-credit-card-number system the agent transferred me to a second time. The agents don't take the payment themselves.

All other occasional declinations were handled the same way and as quickly although sometimes, I'd have to reply NO. I hope FNBO doesn't habitually decline VIA like BoA did, but if they do, I hope resolving it is as quick and easy as BoA.


----------



## PaTrainFan

joelkfla said:


> Finally got my points that had been sent to a bogus AGR account by FNBO! The spending and bonus points are lumped together in a single transaction labeled "CSR Adjustment". They showed up in the middle of the day, a few hours after I made a 3rd call to AGR; don't know whether that was related or just a coincidence. Altogether, it took about 2 weeks after the 1st call.
> 
> So I immediately spent them on the return leg of a May trip to CHI. I'd already booked the outgoing leg on the card; we'll see whether those points show up after the next statement. It'll be SM/Cardinal going; and CL/SM coming back. The 5% rebate points showed up immediately. I'm a happy camper.


It appears I had the same issue. My points from my new AGR card was not credited to my existing account, but rather to a new one which I was not aware of. The AGR rep claims it will have to be kicked upstairs to be remedied but gave no indication how long it will take. But it's been a couple of days since my call.


----------



## AFS1970

My points got added today.


----------

